# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Կնոջ մարմինը

## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր էս հոդվածը կարդացի, ու դա դրդեց, որ թեման բացեմ, չնայած վերջին ժամանակներս բավական հաճախ է կնոջ՝ սեփական մարմինը տնօրինելու հարցը քննարկման թեմա դառնում:

Օրեցօր շատանում են կանանց արտաքինի նկատմամբ պահանջները: Գրեթե ոչ մի ժամանակակից կնոջ մարմին բնական չէ, այնպիսին չէ, ինչպիսին բնությունը ստեղծել է (մազահեռացում, վարսահարդարում, շպարի գործածում, պլաստիկ վիրահատություններ, բոտոքս և այլն, ինչ ասես կարող ես մտածել): Իսկ ամենավատն այն է, որ շատ ժամանակ դա ոչ թե կնոջ ընտրությունն է, այլ հասարակության պարտադրանքը: Նույն խնդիրը բնավ չկա տղամարդկանց դեպքում. մորուքով տղամարդը շատ ավելի նորմալ է դիտվում, քան թևատակերը չթրաշած կինը: Ավելին՝ շատ հաճախ երբ որևէ կին հայտնի է դառնում, հաջողության է հասնում, միանգամից սկսվում են նրա արտաքինի մասին քննարկումներ (բերանը ծուռ է, գեր է, էս է, էն է), մինչդեռ տղամարդկանց դեպքում նման բաներ շատ քիչ են հանդիպում: 

Կուզեի էս թեմայում քննարկեինք հասարակության դրած պահանջները և կնոջ՝ սեփական մարմինը տնօրինելու իրավունքը: Ինչու՞ են նման պահանջներ կանանց նկատմամբ դրվում, իսկ տղամարդկանց նկատմամբ՝ ոչ: Ինչու՞ է կնոջ արտաքինն այդքան կարևորվում և արդյոք գեղեցկության ժամանակակից չափանիշներն օբյեկտիվ են և որքանով են դրանք կարևոր ընդհանրապես:

----------

Ariadna (15.08.2014), Enna Adoly (15.08.2014), Nihil (15.08.2014), Արևհատիկ (15.08.2014), Մինա (16.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.08.2014), Շինարար (05.12.2016)

----------


## Gayl

Մի երկու անգամ տեսել եմ, որ աղջկա թևերի տակ մաքրած չի...փշաքաղվելու բանա... կամ էլ մազածածկույթ ոտքերին ու մեջքին... :Shok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի երկու անգամ տեսել եմ, որ աղջկա թևերի տակ մաքրած չի...փշաքաղվելու բանա... կամ էլ մազածածկույթ ոտքերին ու մեջքին...


Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա. ինչու՞ ա փշաքաղվելու բան: Որովհետև մենք տե՞նց ենք սովորել, որ սիրունը մաքրածն ա, թե՞ իրոք էդպես սիրուն ա: Ու ի վերջո, եթե էդքան սարսափելի բան ա էդ մազածածկույթը, բնությունն ինչու՞ ա դա տալիս կանանց: Հակառակ դեպքում պիտի որ բնական ընտրության արդյունքում մազածածկույթով կանայք վերանային, մնային մենակ լրիվ անմազ, հարթ մաշկովները:

Հ. Գ. ու նորից հիշեցնեմ, որ թեման մենակ մազածածկույթի մասին չի, այլ ընդհանրապես բնականից տրված մարմինը/արտաքինը փոփոխությունների ենթարկելու:

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), Enna Adoly (15.08.2014), GriFFin (16.08.2014), Մուշու (15.08.2014)

----------


## Gayl

> Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա. ինչու՞ ա փշաքաղվելու բան: Որովհետև մենք տե՞նց ենք սովորել, որ սիրունը մաքրածն ա, թե՞ իրոք էդպես սիրուն ա: Ու ի վերջո, եթե էդքան սարսափելի բան ա էդ մազածածկույթը, բնությունն ինչու՞ ա դա տալիս կանանց: Հակառակ դեպքում պիտի որ բնական ընտրության արդյունքում մազածածկույթով կանայք վերանային, մնային մենակ լրիվ անմազ, հարթ մաշկովները:
> 
> Հ. Գ. ու նորից հիշեցնեմ, որ թեման մենակ մազածածկույթի մասին չի, այլ ընդհանրապես բնականից տրված մարմինը/արտաքինը փոփոխությունների ենթարկելու:


Չգիտեմ ուղղակի զզվելիա ու պետք չի տղամարդու մորուքի հետ համեմատել: Էս պահին ես չթրաշված եմ, բայց թևատակս մաքրածա...որ մաքուր չի լինում իմ զզվելն էլա գալիս...
Մնացած դեպքերում ավելի նախընտրում եմ բնականը ինչքան էլ արհեստականը գեղեցիկ է մեկա բնականը իմ համար ավելի նախընտրելի է...

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սովորելու վրա ա: 

Ի դեպ, մի բան եմ նկատել, չգիտեմ կկիսեք կարծիքս, թե չէ: Տենդենց եմ նկատել, որ տղամարդիկ սկսել են ավելի շատ հետևել իրենց արտաքինին, կանայք ավելի քիչ: Հատկապես արևմուտքում: Նայում ես տղեն ժելեյած մազերով, օղով, դաջվածքով, վզից էլ մի զռթիկ կախած, հետի աղջիկը թեթև քսված, մազերը չֆենած, գրեթե առանց զարդերի:

----------

Ariadna (15.08.2014), Enna Adoly (15.08.2014), Sambitbaba (15.08.2014), Vardik! (15.08.2014), Արշակ (05.12.2016), Նիկեա (06.09.2014), Շինարար (15.08.2014), Ուլուանա (15.08.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.08.2014)

----------


## Այբ

Ըստ իս՝ աղջիկը պետք է հետևի իրեն, բայց արտաքինին հետևելը արհեստականության չպիտի հանգեցնի, որ նայես ու մտածես, թե տեսնես առանց գրիմի, կամ չգիտեմ ինչի՝ տեսքը ոնց է:

Չնայած չեմ սիրում աղջկական ձևով խնամված տղաներին, բայց գտնում եմ, որ տղաներն էլ պիտի իրենց հետևեն: Եթե աղջկա մազոտ թևերը գեղեցիկ չեն նայվում, տղաների արջի մորթով թևերն էլ հեչ սիրուն չեն:

----------


## Guest

Իհարկե աբսուրդային են այս բոլոր կրիտերիաները դրված կանանց վրա:

Մի բան հիշեցի, վերջերս ա եղել: Ուրեմն ջահել ժամանակ մի կանգառ վերև, որ տրանսպորտ էի նստում, հաճախ մի աղջիկ էլ էր նստում ու ես շատ էի հավանում նրան: Ինչ որ սիրահարվածության զգացմունք կար, բայց տենց թեթև էլի, ինձ հենց դուր էր գալիս իր հետ գնալ դասի: Մի քանի օր առաջ մերոնց տանն էի ու տեսա նրան… մազերև զավիվկա, երեսը ներկած. շորը թիթիզ… ՀԻՍԱԹԱՓՈՒՓՅՈ՜ՒՆ  :Sad:

----------

Vardik! (15.08.2014), Նիկեա (06.09.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սովորելու վրա ա: 
> 
> Ի դեպ, մի բան եմ նկատել, չգիտեմ կկիսեք կարծիքս, թե չէ: Տենդենց եմ նկատել, որ տղամարդիկ սկսել են ավելի շատ հետևել իրենց արտաքինին, կանայք ավելի քիչ: Հատկապես արևմուտքում: Նայում ես տղեն ժելեյած մազերով, օղով, դաջվածքով, վզից էլ մի զռթիկ կախած, հետի աղջիկը թեթև քսված, մազերը չֆենած, գրեթե առանց զարդերի:


Կարծում եմ, դա յուրահատուկ է նրանց, ովքեր մտավորապես ավելի են մոտենում կենդանական աշխարհին: Իսկ կենդանական աշխարհում արուները միշտ էլ ավելի գեղեցիկ/նախշված են, քան էգերը: Հնարավորից գրավիչ լինելու/աքլորանալու  :Smile:  համար:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.08.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Միգուցե թեմայից շեղվում եմ, բայց ասեմ, էլի․ օրինակ ես հուշտ եմ լինում էն կանանցից/աղջիկներից, որոնց վրա ոչ մի տեղ մազ չկա, բացի գլխից։ Չեմ ասում՝ հենց մազ, բայց աղվամազով ոտքը կամ թևը շատ ավելի գրավիչ են ու գեղեցիկ, քան անմազ, տկլոր արհեստականները, որ կարծես մոմից սարքած լինեն։

----------

Վոլտերա (16.08.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Էսօր Արևիկի հետ հենց էս թեմայով էինք խոսում: Ուրեմն դեռ փոքր տարիքից/12 տարեկանից մոտավորապես/  քթի հետ կապված կոմպլեքսներ ունեի: Ահավոր ձևերով ընկա ու քիթս չգիտեմ ինչ եղավ:  Սկզբում առանձնապես չէի նկատում, որ քիթս էն չի, մինչև մաման մի օր ասաց.  «քիթդ էլ վիրահատենք, սիրուն աղջիկ կդառնաս»: էդ ժամանակից սկսեցի մտածել, որ տգեղ քիթ ունեմ ու ամեն անգամ, երբ ես ինձ մենակ էի զգում, սաղ բարդում էի քթի վրա ու մտածում.«քիթս վիրահատեմ սաղ կուղղվի, ինձ կսկսեն սիրել»: Հենց նկարների մեջ տեսնում էի կողքից նկարներս, վատանում էի: Դրանից բացի քույրիկս ու ընդհանրապես մերոնք հենց ուզում էին ինձ կոպտեին իրենց հետ վեճերի ժամանակ, ասում էին. «էտպես մի խոսքի քիթդ վափշե ա ծռվում»: 
Դե իսկ բարձր դասարաններում ընկերուհիներ ունեի, իրենց մոտ, որ ցույց էի տալիս, թե ոնց եմ քթիցս նեղվում, իրենք փոխարեն ասեին, որ քիթդ սիրուն ա, պետք չի դարդ անել, ասում էին ոչինչ, կվիրահատես: Ինձ բնականաբար ավելի էր նեղում էդ պատասխանը: Ինձ թվում էր 16-ում հնարավոր կլինի անելը ու անհամբեր սպասում էի տասնվեցին, հետո ասացին, որ չի կարելի, սկսեցի սպասել 17-ին: Հետո տասնյոթս լրացավ ու հասկացա, որ ինձ հեչ էլ պետք չի վիրահատությունը: Իհարկե, դա հասկանալու համար լիքը ժամանակ պահանջվեց: Ամեն ինչ փոխվեց այն պահից, երբ կյանքումս հայնտվեցին մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենց վերաբերմունքով ստիպեցին ինձ  սիրել իմ արտաքինը ու ընհանրապես ավելի քիչ թերագնահատել ինքս ինձ:Հիմա ինձ համար մեկ է՝կվիրահատեմ քիթս ,թե չէ, ավելի շատ մերոնք են շահագրգռված, որ վիրահատեմ: Ես շնորհակալ եմ էդ մարդկանց/ու նաև ակումբին, որ ծանոթացրեց էդ մարդկանցից մի քանիսի հետ/ ու կասեմ, որ իսկապես ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից , թե ինչ միջավայրում է մարդը գտնվում:  Մեր բարեկամներից մեկի քիթը իմից ահավոր էր, ու իրենք լավ էլ ապահոված էին, ամեն անգամ ինքս ինձ հարց էի տալիս, թե ինչի քիթը չի վիրահատում, հիմա հասկանում եմ, որ ինքը չէր էլ նկատում իր մեծ քիթը: Հիմա ես նայում եմ իմ քթին, ու ինքը ինձ հեչ էլ գեշ չի թվում: Նույնն էլ մնացած բաների դեպքում. եթե սկսի մազերով մարմինը սեքսուալ համարվել, արդեն մենք էլ դրան կնայենք, որպես գեղեցիկի: Ամեն ինչ կախված է, թե ոնց ենք նայում դրան ու ինչ ստանդարտներ են:

----------

Ariadna (15.08.2014), Cassiopeia (15.08.2014), Nihil (15.08.2014), Vardik! (15.08.2014), Գորտուկ (16.08.2014), Մինա (16.08.2014), Մուշու (15.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.08.2014), Նիկեա (06.09.2014), Ուլուանա (15.08.2014), Վոլտերա (16.08.2014)

----------


## Vardik!

Բյուր, ինչ լավ թեմա է: 
Հա, հենց կան առանձնահատուկ պահանջներ կանանց արտաքինի նկատմամբ: Ինչքան էլ խոսենք մեծ-մեծ բաներից, դեռ կան աղջիկներ, որ տանն են մնացել թուխ մաշկի կամ մեծ քթի պատճառով: Քիչ չեն նաև էն դեպքերը, երբ կինը ամուսնանալուց մի քանի տարի հետո էնքան է փոխվում արտաքնապես, որ առաջվա հետ համեմատել չի կարելի: Որպես պատճառ կարող են լինել ծննդաբերությունը, որևէ հիվանդություն, հորմոնալ խանգարումներ և այլն: Շատ հաճախ փոխված արտաքինը տղամարդու մոտ առաջացնում է հիասթափություն, իսկ կնոջ մոտ՝ կոմպլեքսներ: 
Երբ ես ասոում եմ խնամք, ամենից առաջ նկատի ունեմ հոգատարություն ու հիգիենա սեփական մարմնի և հատկապես դեմքի նկատմամբ: Բայց, ցավոք սրտի, շատ կանայք և աղջիկներ խնամք ասելով նկատի ունեն թունդ շպարն ու մնացածը: 


Մի փոքրիկ դրվագ իմ կյանքից: Ուրեմն մի քանի տարի առաջ ես էնքան կոմպլեքսավորված էի, որ ուղղակի ասելու չի: Պատճառների մասին չեմ խոսի, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ ես էսօր էնքան եմ ազատվել իմ կոմպլեքսներից, որ առաջվա նման կարող եմ առանց շպարի դուրս գալ, հագնվել ոնց ուզում եմ ու ամենևին վատ չզգալ ուշադիր հայացքներից: Շնորհակալություն իմ հարազատներից մեկին: Անունը չեմ նշում: :Wink:

----------


## Vardik!

> Ամեն ինչ փոխվեց այն պահից, երբ կյանքումս հայնտվեցին մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենց վերաբերմունքով ստիպեցին ինձ  սիրել իմ արտաքինը ու ընհանրապես ավելի քիչ թերագնահատել ինքս ինձ:Հիմա ինձ համար մեկ է՝կվիրահատեմ քիթս ,թե չէ, ավելի շատ մերոնք են շահագրգռված, որ վիրահատեմ: Ես շնորհակալ եմ էդ մարդկանց/ու նաև ակումբին, որ ծանոթացրեց էդ մարդկանցից մի քանիսի հետ/ ու կասեմ, որ իսկապես ամեն ինչ *կախված է նրանից , թե ինչ միջավայրում է մարդը գտնվում:*  Մեր բարեկամներից մեկի քիթը իմից ահավոր էր, ու իրենք լավ էլ ապահոված էին, ամեն անգամ ինքս ինձ հարց էի տալիս, թե ինչի քիթը չի վիրահատում, հիմա հասկանում եմ, որ ինքը չէր էլ նկատում իր մեծ քիթը: Հիմա ես նայում եմ իմ քթին, ու ինքը ինձ հեչ էլ գեշ չի թվում: Նույնն էլ մնացած բաների դեպքում. եթե սկսի մազերով մարմինը սեքսուալ համարվել, արդեն մենք էլ դրան կնայենք, որպես գեղեցիկի: Ամեն ինչ կախված է, թե ոնց ենք նայում դրան ու ինչ ստանդարտներ են:


Հենց էդ ա, Էնն: Միջավայրը շատ կարևոր է: Բայց իմ ու քո նման ամենքի բախտը չի բերում, որ իրենց միջավայրում գտնվեն մարդիկ, ովքեր կոմպլեքսավորելու փոխարեն օգնեն ազատվել դրանցից: 
 Հա, իմ քիթն էլ պուճուրիկը չի: Բայց հիմա, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը փորձում է ինձ հիշեցնել այդ մասին, հանգիստ պատասխանում եմ, որ տեղյակ եմ:  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (15.08.2014), CactuSoul (15.08.2014), Enna Adoly (15.08.2014), Ուլուանա (15.08.2014)

----------


## Nihil

Ամեն տեղ սեքսիզմ է։ Արդեն զզվել եմ։
Էն օրը ընկերներիցս մեկի հետ քայլում էինք, մեր դիմացով մի աղջիկ էր քայլում, որը միիիիի՜ փոքր թմբլիկ էր, շորտեր/հայերեն չգիտեմ ոնց է/ էր հագել։ Մեկ էլ ընկերս ասաց․ "Հլը էս աղջկա ցելյուլիտին"։ Էնպես ջղայնացա, ու՞մ ինչ գործն է դա։ Ինչի՞ պետք է ինչ-որ մեկի ավել կամ պակաս մսերը մեկ ուրիշին նեղեն։ Շատ հնարավոր է՝ էդ աղջիկը լսեց դա։ Մտածում եմ՝ հասարակության այդ հիվանդագին պահանջները եթե չլինեին, աղջիկները իրենց այդքան չէին տանջի՝ շպարվելու վրա ժամանակ ծախսելով, բարձրակրունկ կոշիկներ հագնել-տանջվելով, էպիլյացիա անելով, չգիտեմ։ 
Վերևի գրառումներում տեսա, որ քննադատում ենք շպարը և այլն, բայց ինձ դա էլ դուր չի գալիս։ Եթե մարդ սիրում է թունդ շպար, ապա ինչու չպետք է քսի՞։ Շպարի քննադատումը, իմ կարծիքով, նույնպես հասարակության պահանջ է։  
Բայց իսկապես տհաճ է, որ արտաքինի վերաբերյալ մի երևույթը տղաների վերաբերյալ նորմալ է համարվում, իսկ աղջիկների վերաբերյալ՝ չէ։ 
Էն օրը ընկերներիցս մեկը բան էր պատմում, ասում էր․ "․․․․Վրայից էլ տհաճ հոտ էր գալիս։ Աղջիկ էր է, հլը տղա լիներ՝ հեչ"։ Ինչու՞ հեչ։ ՈՒ ընդհանրապես, չեմ հասկանում։

----------

Cassiopeia (15.08.2014), Enna Adoly (15.08.2014), Quyr Qery (06.12.2016), Vardik! (15.08.2014), Արևհատիկ (15.08.2014), Մինա (16.08.2014), Մուշու (15.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.08.2014), Նիկեա (06.09.2014), Ուլուանա (15.08.2014), Վոլտերա (16.08.2014)

----------


## Vardik!

> Ամեն տեղ սեքսիզմ է։ Արդեն զզվել եմ։
> Էն օրը ընկերներիցս մեկի հետ քայլում էինք, մեր դիմացով մի աղջիկ էր քայլում, որը միիիիի՜ փոքր թմբլիկ էր, շորտեր/հայերեն չգիտեմ ոնց է/ էր հագել։ Մեկ էլ ընկերս ասաց․ "Հլը էս աղջկա ցելյուլիտին"։ Էնպես ջղայնացա, ու՞մ ինչ գործն է դա։ Ինչի՞ պետք է ինչ-որ մեկի ավել կամ պակաս մսերը մեկ ուրիշին նեղեն։ Շատ հնարավոր է՝ էդ աղջիկը լսեց դա։ Մտածում եմ՝ հասարակության այդ հիվանդագին պահանջները եթե չլինեին, աղջիկները իրենց այդքան չէին տանջի՝ շպարվելու վրա ժամանակ ծախսելով, բարձրակրունկ կոշիկներ հագնել-տանջվելով, էպիլյացիա անելով, չգիտեմ։ 
> *Վերևի գրառումներում տեսա, որ քննադատում ենք շպարը և այլն, բայց ինձ դա էլ դուր չի գալիս։ Եթե մարդ սիրում է թունդ շպար, ապա ինչու չպետք է քսի՞։ Շպարի քննադատումը, իմ կարծիքով, նույնպես հասարակության պահանջ է։* 
> Բայց իսկապես տհաճ է, որ արտաքինի վերաբերյալ մի երևույթը տղաների վերաբերյալ նորմալ է համարվում, իսկ աղջիկների վերաբերյալ՝ չէ։ 
> Էն օրը ընկերներիցս մեկը բան էր պատմում, ասում էր․ "․․․․Վրայից էլ տհաճ հոտ էր գալիս։ Աղջիկ էր է, հլը տղա լիներ՝ հեչ"։ Ինչու՞ հեչ։ ՈՒ ընդհանրապես, չեմ հասկանում։


Նիհիլ ջան, ինչքան հասկանում եմ, նշված հատվածը իմ գրածների հետ կապ ուներ,  ուստի հարկ եմ համարում պատասխանել: Եթե մարդ սիրում է թունդ շպար, ապա թող քսի ինչքան ուզում է: Բայց երբ մարդ *մտածում* է, որ պետք է անպայման թունդ շպար քսի, որ սիրուն երևա, դա արդեն նորմալ չէ: Կարծում եմ՝ կհամաձայնվես ասածիս հետ:

----------

Alphaone (05.12.2016), Nihil (15.08.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս ինչ լավ թեմա ա… ես հես ա գործս պրծնեմ ահագին գրելու բան ունեմ փռչոտ աղջիկների մասին…

----------

Kuk (17.08.2014), Աթեիստ (15.08.2014), Արամ (16.08.2014), Մինա (16.08.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սովորելու վրա ա: 
> 
> Ի դեպ, մի բան եմ նկատել, չգիտեմ կկիսեք կարծիքս, թե չէ: Տենդենց եմ նկատել, որ տղամարդիկ սկսել են ավելի շատ հետևել իրենց արտաքինին, կանայք ավելի քիչ: Հատկապես արևմուտքում: Նայում ես տղեն ժելեյած մազերով, օղով, դաջվածքով, վզից էլ մի զռթիկ կախած, հետի աղջիկը թեթև քսված, մազերը չֆենած, գրեթե առանց զարդերի:


էդ որտև էդ աղջիկը կարծում ա արդեն էդ տղեն իրանն ա, իսկ տղեն ալտերնատիվ ա փնտրում…

----------

Ariadna (15.08.2014), boooooooom (15.08.2014), Մինա (16.08.2014)

----------


## ivy

> էդ որտև էդ աղջիկը կարծում ա արդեն էդ տղեն իրանն ա, իսկ տղեն ալտերնատիվ ա փնտրում…


Մեֆ, նենց չի էլի, որ մարդ իր արտաքինը միշտ հակառակ (կամ նույն) սեռի համար է «սարքում»: 
Ամեն մարդ իր մարմնի տերն է, ինքն է մեջը ապրում, կոպիտ ասած: Ու ինքը պիտի կոմֆորտ զգա էդ ապրելուց:
Ամեն ինչ սեռական խաղերին մի տարեք, ինչ կլինի:

----------

Enna Adoly (15.08.2014), Nihil (15.08.2014), Quyr Qery (06.12.2016), Vardik! (15.08.2014), Արևհատիկ (15.08.2014), Մինա (16.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.08.2014), Ուլուանա (15.08.2014), Ռեյ սամա (15.08.2014), Վոլտերա (16.08.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա. ինչու՞ ա փշաքաղվելու բան:


Որովհետև ահավոր հակասեքսուալ ա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, նենց չի էլի, որ մարդ իր արտաքինը միշտ հակառակ (կամ նույն) սեռի համար է «սարքում»: 
> Ամեն մարդ իր մարմնի տերն է, ինքն է մեջը ապրում, կոպիտ ասած: Ու ինքը պիտի կոմֆորտ զգա էդ ապրելուց:
> Ամեն ինչ սեռական խաղերին մի տարեք, ինչ կլինի:


հիգիենան՝ այո… բայց մնացածը… մմմ…

----------

Ձայնալար (15.08.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մի անգամ հաղորդում էի նայում հայ աղջկա մասին, որ կրծքերը սիլիկոնով առաջ էր տվել։
Իրան դուր ա գալիս, որ փողոցով քայլելիս տղերքը ֆռռում, իրան են նայում։
Նենց չի, որ էս աղջիկը աշխարհում մի հատ ա։

Մեծ մասին էլ դա դուր ա գալիս, իսկ ինչպես հայտնի ա պահանջարկն ա ծնում առաջարկ։
Եթե տղերքը նայում են կարճ յուբկեքի հետևից, բայց չեն նայում լեն շալվարներին, ուրեմն ով ուզում ա լինել ուշադրության կենտրոնում (հեչ պատրադիր չի, որ փորձի մեկին կպցնել), պտի հագնվի, քսվի, իրան պահի նենց, ոնց էդ պահին պահանջում ա ուշադիր կողմը։

Հիմի աղջիկների ընտրությունն ա, ամեն ինչ անել, որ հետևից նայե՞ն, թե՞ որ իրան հարմար ու հաճելի լինի։
Մենք հո մեղք չունե՞նք, որ մեծամասնությունը (մինչև որոշակի տարիք) անում ա առաջինը։ Իրանք են ստեղծում էդ ստանդարտները։

Ժամանակին մի քիչ բարձր գնացող պռառեխը արդեն դիտարժան էր, էսօր թափանցիկ յուբկի տակից երևացող մերսեդեսով չես զարմացնի։ Այ մեջքի փոսիկներն ու վրայի տատո՜ւն ...

Կարճ ասած, մեղքը իրանց համար արհեստական ստանդարտներ ստեղծող աղջիկներինն ա։ Մենք ինչ տեսնենք, դրանից ենք գրգռվելու։ Նենց չի որ մինչև սիլիկոնի ստեղծումը մարդիկ չգիտեին էռեկցիան ինչ ա։

Ու, հա, սաղի հիմքում սեքսն ա։

----------

Ariadna (15.08.2014), CactuSoul (16.08.2014), GriFFin (16.08.2014), Արամ (16.08.2014), Վոլտերա (16.08.2014)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Շատ լավ թեմա  է…
Ես արդեն սովորել եմ, կոպիտ ասած, թքած ունենալ հասարակության կարծիքի վրա: Հաշվի եմ առնում միայն շատ հարազատ մարդկանց կարծիքները:
Ես էլ եմ փոքր ժամանակ քթիս հետ կապված կոմպլեքսներ ունեցել: Նենց չի որ մեծ ա, ուղղակի փոքր ժամանակ խնդիր է եղել, վիրահատել են ու սպի է մնացել, բժիշկներն էլ խորհուրդ են տվել 14 տարեկանից հետո վիրահատել: Սկզբից շատ էի կոմպլեքսավորվում, մանավանդ որ բոլորը հարցնում էին, թե ինչի ա տենց ահավոր նեղվում էի: Բայց հասունացման տարիքում զգացի, որ քիթս ձգվում ա ու սպին, ներքև ա իջնում: Հետո մի անգամ խոսացինք վիրահատելու մասին, եղբայրս ասեց. «Արև, ախր դու առանց վիրահատելու էլ ես է շատ լավը, խի՞ պիտի իզուր դանակի տակ ընկնես»: Հետո էլ կատակի տվեց, թե. «Համ էլ որ հանկարծ կորես, քթիդ շնորհիվ քեզ հեշտ գտնելու ենք»  :Jpit:  Հետո նկատեցի, որ իրոք ես ինձ սենց էլ եմ դուր գալիս ու տենց քթիս հետ կապված կոմպլեքսներս ժամանակի հետ անցավ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա շպարվելուն…
Ահավոր ներվայնանում էի, որ ասում էին մի քիչ քսվի, որ մարդու գնաս  :Sad:  Դե բարով եք էլի եկել: Ես ձեզ չեմ ասում չէ մի շպարվեք, բարձրակրունկ մի հագեք, ուրեմն բարի եղեք դուք ձեր դարդով տապակվեք: Հիմա էլ չեմ ներվայնանում, շատ հանգիստ ասում եմ. «Ըհը, իմ մասին մի անհանգստացեք, լավ ա լինելու» :Smile: 
Իսկ էդ խոսացողների համար լրիվ շոկային էր այն, որ ես իմ ամենամտերիմ ընկերուհու հարսանիքին, էս ամառվա շոգ կրակին, բարձրակրունկ չեմ հագել, ինչպիսի՜ հանցագործություն: Հա, ես մեկ-մեկ շպարվում էլ եմ, հազարից մեկ բարձրակրունկ էլ եմ հագնում, բայց էդ ամենը էն ժամանակ, երբ ես ինքս ինձ զգում եմ էդ տեսքով:

Էս վերջում էլ մեկը ինձ ոմն մեկի մասին էր պատմում, որ էդ աղջկա ամուսինը կյանքում իրեն առանց շպարի չի տեսել: Սենց ուշադիր լսեցի, ասեցի. «Ես էդ աղջկան չեմ էլ տեսել, բայց կարծում եմ ինքն իրեն չի սիրում» :Xeloq:  Ասեց. «հա, ընդհանրապես ինքը շատ կոմպլեքսավորված է»:

----------

CactuSoul (16.08.2014), Vardik! (16.08.2014), Գորտուկ (16.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.08.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ, մի բան եմ նկատել, չգիտեմ կկիսեք կարծիքս, թե չէ: Տենդենց եմ նկատել, որ տղամարդիկ սկսել են ավելի շատ հետևել իրենց արտաքինին, կանայք ավելի քիչ: Հատկապես արևմուտքում: Նայում ես տղեն ժելեյած մազերով, օղով, դաջվածքով, վզից էլ մի զռթիկ կախած, հետի աղջիկը թեթև քսված, մազերը չֆենած, գրեթե առանց զարդերի:


Հա, Ձայ, կա նման բան, բայց արևմուտք ասվածը լայն հասկացություն ա: Նման բան նկատել եմ ավելի շատ Հոլանդիայում ու Դանիայում, ավելի քիչ Գերմանիայում ու Ֆինլանդիայում: Շատ ավելի քիչ հարավային եվրոպացիների մոտ: 



> Մի անգամ հաղորդում էի նայում հայ աղջկա մասին, որ կրծքերը սիլիկոնով առաջ էր տվել։
> Իրան դուր ա գալիս, որ փողոցով քայլելիս տղերքը ֆռռում, իրան են նայում։
> Նենց չի, որ էս աղջիկը աշխարհում մի հատ ա։
> 
> Մեծ մասին էլ դա դուր ա գալիս, իսկ ինչպես հայտնի ա պահանջարկն ա ծնում առաջարկ։
> Եթե տղերքը նայում են կարճ յուբկեքի հետևից, բայց չեն նայում լեն շալվարներին, ուրեմն ով ուզում ա լինել ուշադրության կենտրոնում (հեչ պատրադիր չի, որ փորձի մեկին կպցնել), պտի հագնվի, քսվի, իրան պահի նենց, ոնց էդ պահին պահանջում ա ուշադիր կողմը։
> 
> Հիմի աղջիկների ընտրությունն ա, ամեն ինչ անել, որ հետևից նայե՞ն, թե՞ որ իրան հարմար ու հաճելի լինի։
> Մենք հո մեղք չունե՞նք, որ մեծամասնությունը (մինչև որոշակի տարիք) անում ա առաջինը։ Իրանք են ստեղծում էդ ստանդարտները։
> ...


Արտ ջան, էնքան էլ նենց չի, որ աղջիկներն են ստանդարտները ստեղծում: Նայի, էս հոդվածը, որ տեղադրել էի, մարդու պրոֆիլը ջնջել են տվել մենակ նրա համար, որ բիկինիի տակից մազեր են երևում: Կարամ իմ կյանքից էլ դեպք պատմեմ: Գնում եմ ժամադրության, առաջին բանը, որ տղան ասում ա՝ ինչու չես քսվել: Մի քիչ ինքնասիրություն չունեցող աղջիկը ներողություն կխնդրեր ու հաջորդ անգամ քսված կգար, բայց դե ես թռա դեմքին ու հաջորդ անգամ իրա հետ ժամադրության չգնացի: Կամ՝ վերցնենք երգչուհի Զազին: Ինքը դզող, հզոր երգչուհի ա, բայց արի ու տես, որ իրան քննադատող լիքը հոդվածներ էին գրել: Ի՞նչն էին քննադատում: Արտաքինը: Վերցնենք մեկ այլ սիրած երգչուհու՝ Ալանիս Մորիսեթին: Ինքը ռոք աշխարհը շուռ տվեց, բայց իրան քննադատում էին: Ինչու՞: Մազերը չէր հարդարում: 

Բայց էս ա, տղամարդիկ պահանջում են կանանցից: Հետո կանայք էլ են սկսում պահանջել կանանցից, ու կինն այլևս իրա մարմնի տերը չի լինում:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.08.2014), Մինա (16.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.08.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ ջան, էնքան էլ նենց չի, որ աղջիկներն են ստանդարտները ստեղծում: Նայի, էս հոդվածը, որ տեղադրել էի, մարդու պրոֆիլը ջնջել են տվել մենակ նրա համար, որ բիկինիի տակից մազեր են երևում: Կարամ իմ կյանքից էլ դեպք պատմեմ: Գնում եմ ժամադրության, առաջին բանը, որ տղան ասում ա՝ ինչու չես քսվել: Մի քիչ ինքնասիրություն չունեցող աղջիկը ներողություն կխնդրեր ու հաջորդ անգամ քսված կգար, բայց դե ես թռա դեմքին ու հաջորդ անգամ իրա հետ ժամադրության չգնացի: Կամ՝ վերցնենք երգչուհի Զազին: Ինքը դզող, հզոր երգչուհի ա, բայց արի ու տես, որ իրան քննադատող լիքը հոդվածներ էին գրել: Ի՞նչն էին քննադատում: Արտաքինը: Վերցնենք մեկ այլ սիրած երգչուհու՝ Ալանիս Մորիսեթին: Ինքը ռոք աշխարհը շուռ տվեց, բայց իրան քննադատում էին: Ինչու՞: Մազերը չէր հարդարում: 
> 
> Բայց էս ա, տղամարդիկ պահանջում են կանանցից: Հետո կանայք էլ են սկսում պահանջել կանանցից, ու կինն այլևս իրա մարմնի տերը չի լինում:



Բյուր, ընտիր օրինակներ ես բերում։ Փաստն էն ա, որ Զազի ու Ալանիսի նման սկզբունքային աղջիկները քիչ են։ Էն մի ծեծված թեման քեզ օրինակ, տղեն ասում ա խի յուբկով չես, ներողություն խնդրում հաջորդ անգամ յուբկով ա գնում։
Ջեքսոնի դեմքին էլ կարծեմ արտաքինի պատճառով քիչ չթռան, բայց ինքը իմ իմանալով տղա էր։

Աստղերի դեմքին թռնելու խասյաթը կա, ինչպես որ կա ինքնասիրությունից զուրկ, սեփական արտաքինից կոմպլեքսավորված աղջիկների ահավոր մեծ բանակ։
Էդ ինստագրամում մի աղջիկ չկա՞ր, ասեր էս ինչ եք անում։ Եթե կար, թե թող հիմա հելնի, ասի, գիտե՞ք, ես համաձայն չէի, բայց ինձ չլսեցին։ Բայց ես ավելի շատ կարծում եմ, որ առաջի հերթին աղջիկներն են առաջարկել ջնջել էդ նկարը (պրոֆիլը)։ Դուրսն էլ որ մի աղջիկ մյուսներից տարբերվող ա լինում (թեկուզ Ալանիսի պես առանց սանրվելու), նենց չի էլի, որ աղջիկները անտարբեր անցնում են, ու մենակ տղերքն են ռեպլիկ թողնում։ Աղջիկները նախանձում են դիմացինի ներքին ազատությանը, ու կամ հետևից խոսում են, կամ էլ տակից մի կեղտոտ բան անում։

Ասենք շենքում մի աղջիկ շաբաթը մեկ ընկեր փոխի, շենքի մնացած կնանիք ավելի վատ կնայեն դրա՞ն, թե տղամարդիկ։

----------

Ուլուանա (16.08.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բյուր, ընտիր օրինակներ ես բերում։ Փաստն էն ա, որ Զազի ու Ալանիսի նման *սկզբունքային աղջիկները քիչ են*։ Էն մի ծեծված թեման քեզ օրինակ, տղեն ասում ա խի յուբկով չես, ներողություն խնդրում հաջորդ անգամ յուբկով ա գնում։
> Ջեքսոնի դեմքին էլ կարծեմ արտաքինի պատճառով քիչ չթռան, բայց ինքը իմ իմանալով տղա էր։
> 
> Աստղերի դեմքին թռնելու խասյաթը կա, ինչպես որ կա ինքնասիրությունից զուրկ, սեփական արտաքինից կոմպլեքսավորված աղջիկների ահավոր մեծ բանակ։
> Էդ ինստագրամում մի աղջիկ չկա՞ր, ասեր էս ինչ եք անում։ Եթե կար, թե թող հիմա հելնի, ասի, գիտե՞ք, ես համաձայն չէի, բայց ինձ չլսեցին։ Բայց ես ավելի շատ կարծում եմ, որ առաջի հերթին աղջիկներն են առաջարկել ջնջել էդ նկարը (պրոֆիլը)։ Դուրսն էլ որ մի աղջիկ մյուսներից տարբերվող ա լինում (թեկուզ Ալանիսի պես առանց սանրվելու), նենց չի էլի, որ աղջիկները անտարբեր անցնում են, ու մենակ տղերքն են ռեպլիկ թողնում։ Աղջիկները նախանձում են դիմացինի ներքին ազատությանը, ու կամ հետևից խոսում են, կամ էլ տակից մի կեղտոտ բան անում։
> 
> Ասենք շենքում մի աղջիկ շաբաթը մեկ ընկեր փոխի, շենքի մնացած կնանիք ավելի վատ կնայեն դրա՞ն, թե տղամարդիկ։



Մի հատ էս նայի էլի։

----------


## Cassiopeia

Եկա ասեմ, որ Արտակի հետ էս թեմայում վիճել հեչ չարժի: ինքը մենակ տեսականորեն ա ասում: Արտակը նման բաների նկատմամբ անտարբեր ա:  Երեկ հավաքույթի էինք, մարդ եմ կանչել, որ մակիաժ աներ, իսկ ինքը իսկի չի էլ նկատել: Նույնն էլ եթե մազ եմ կտրում: Իրա համար մեկ ա: 

Հ.Գ. Արտակ, սոռռի  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (15.08.2014), GriFFin (16.08.2014), Quyr Qery (21.12.2019), Աթեիստ (15.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.08.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արտ, էս վիդեոն էն մասին ա, որ որպեսզի լամբորջինիով տղան բանի տեղ դնի աղջկան, աղջիկը պիտի ծիտ լինի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, էս վիդեոն էն մասին ա, որ որպեսզի լամբորջինիով տղան բանի տեղ դնի աղջկան, աղջիկը պիտի ծիտ լինի:


Որ աղջիկները մինիով են ֆռֆռում, որ լամբորջինիով տղերքն իրանց վրա ուշադրություն դարձնեն, իրանք էլ առանց մի բառի ասելու քցվեն ավտոն ։)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որ աղջիկները մինիով են ֆռֆռում, որ լամբորջինիով տղերքն իրանց վրա ուշադրություն դարձնեն, իրանք էլ առանց մի բառի ասելու քցվեն ավտոն ։)


Փաստորեն, որպեոսզի լամբորջինիով տղան բանի տեղ դնի, պիտի մինիով ֆռֆռաս: Հետևաբար, տղամարդիկ են էդ պահանջը դնում:

----------

Մուշու (16.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.08.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Փաստորեն, որպեոսզի լամբորջինիով տղան բանի տեղ դնի, պիտի մինիով ֆռֆռաս: Հետևաբար, տղամարդիկ են էդ պահանջը դնում:


Ոչ թե դնում են, այլ ընտրում եմ եղածներից։
Ակնհայտ ա, որ եթե ոչ մի մինիով աղջիկ չգտներ, ոչ թե թողնելու էր, գնար տուն, այլ մի ուրիշ հատկանիշ էր ընտրելու։ Բայց քանի որ սրանք որոշել էին մինիով աչքի ընկնել, դրանց ընտրեց։

Իսկ թե ինչու էին իրանք ուզում աչքի ընկել, արդեն դու ասա ։)


Հ.Գ.
Հա, ես չեմ ժխտում են փաստը, որ տղամարդը փնտրում ա աչքի ընկնող աղջիկ։
Ու քանի որ աղջիկները հենց սկզբից չեն կարա իրանց ներաշխարհով աչքի ընկնեն, ընտրում եմ արտաքինով աչքի ընտրելու տարբերակները, էն հույսով որ տղամարդը էդ խայծը կուլ կտա, ու ինքը ժամանակ կունենա փայլել նաև ներաշխարհով։

Ժամանակները լավ փոխվել են, հիմա ամեն ինչ շատ արագ ա կատարվում, պետք ա խայծը լավ գրավիչ լինի, որ կպնի ...

----------

Մուշու (16.08.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ թե դնում են, այլ ընտրում եմ եղածներից։
> Ակնհայտ ա, որ եթե ոչ մի մինիով աղջիկ չգտներ, ոչ թե թողնելու էր, գնար տուն, այլ մի ուրիշ հատկանիշ էր ընտրելու։ Բայց քանի որ սրանք որոշել էին մինիով աչքի ընկնել, դրանց ընտրեց։
> 
> Իսկ թե ինչու էին իրանք ուզում աչքի ընկել, արդեն դու ասա ։)
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Հա, ես չեմ ժխտում են փաստը, որ տղամարդը փնտրում ա աչքի ընկնող աղջիկ։
> Ու քանի որ աղջիկները հենց սկզբից չեն կարա իրանց ներաշխարհով աչքի ընկնեն, ընտրում եմ արտաքինով աչքի ընտրելու տարբերակները, էն հույսով որ տղամարդը էդ խայծը կուլ կտա, ու ինքը ժամանակ կունենա փայլել նաև ներաշխարհով։
> ...


Արտ, իհարկե անժխտելի ա, որ տղամարդիկ աչքերով են «սիրում», բայց ստեղ ուրիշ հարց ա, ստեղ հարցն էն կանանց մասին ա, որի հետ տվյալ տղամարդը չի էլ պատրաստվում քնել: Կամ եթե նույնիսկ պատրաստվում ա, սկսում ա նենց պահանջներ դնել, ոնց որ դա ոչ թե կնոջ, այլ իր սեփական մարմինն ա: Ու էս ամեն ինչը տարածվում, դառնում ա հասարակական կարծիք ու որոշվում ա, որ կինը պիտի քսվի, պիտի գլխից ու ունք-թարթիչից բացի ուրիշ տեղ մազ չունենա, ընդ որում՝ ունքերը պարտադիր հանած, պիտի կնճիռներ չունենա, պիտի խցկվի որոշակի կառուցվածքային չափանիշների մեջ, եթե չի խցկվում, պիտի անպայման պլաստիկ վիրահատություն կամ բոտոքս անի (սա հատկապես էկրաններից շատ երևացող հայտնի մարդկանց մասին ա), պիտի մազերն անպայման հարդարված լինեն, պիտի, պիտի, պիտի... Ու իմ ասածն էն ա՝ դա կոնկրետ կնոջ մարմինն ա, թողեք հանգիստ, ինքը որոշի՝ որն ա ճիշտ, որը չէ:

----------

Նաիրուհի (16.08.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, իհարկե անժխտելի ա, որ տղամարդիկ աչքերով են «սիրում», բայց ստեղ ուրիշ հարց ա, ստեղ հարցն էն կանանց մասին ա, որի հետ տվյալ տղամարդը չի էլ պատրաստվում քնել: Կամ եթե նույնիսկ պատրաստվում ա, սկսում ա նենց պահանջներ դնել, ոնց որ դա ոչ թե կնոջ, այլ իր սեփական մարմինն ա: Ու էս ամեն ինչը տարածվում, դառնում ա հասարակական կարծիք ու որոշվում ա, որ կինը պիտի քսվի, պիտի գլխից ու ունք-թարթիչից բացի ուրիշ տեղ մազ չունենա, ընդ որում՝ ունքերը պարտադիր հանած, պիտի կնճիռներ չունենա, պիտի խցկվի որոշակի կառուցվածքային չափանիշների մեջ, եթե չի խցկվում, պիտի անպայման պլաստիկ վիրահատություն կամ բոտոքս անի (սա հատկապես էկրաններից շատ երևացող հայտնի մարդկանց մասին ա), պիտի մազերն անպայման հարդարված լինեն, պիտի, պիտի, պիտի... Ու իմ ասածն էն ա՝ *դա կոնկրետ կնոջ մարմինն ա, թողեք հանգիստ, ինքը որոշի՝ որն ա ճիշտ, որը չէ*:


Նենց չի, որ ես համաձայն չեմ քո հետ։ Պարզապես մի բան եմ ուզում հասկանամ։

Դու ընդունում ես, որ «իհարկե անժխտելի ա, որ տղամարդիկ աչքերով են «սիրում»»։ Կարծում եմ անժխտելի ա նաև, որ էդ աչքերին արդեն ամեն հնարավոր ու անհնար բան ցույց են տվել (ու տալիս են)։ 
Պատկերացրու գնում եմ ինչ որ մի ընկերության տնօրեն աշխատելու, գալիս տեսնում եմ, սաղ աղջիկները բիկինիներով են ֆռֆռում։ Ես չեմ պահանջել, իրանց կամքով, ինձ դուր գալու համար տենց են անում։ Լրիվ տրամաբանական եմ համարում, որ եթե նոր աշխատողը դեմ լինի, ես էլ մի բան մտածեմ, իրան փոխեմ։
Վատ են սովորեցրել։
Հիմի ով սկզբունքային ա, չի կոտրվի, ով էլ կոտրվավ, անցավ վատ սովորեցնողների շարքը։
Պարզ չի՞, որ ստեղ պահանջը պետք ա ներկայացվի անսկզբունքային աղջիկներին (տես՝ վիդեոյի աղջիկներ), իսկ դա արդեն ուտոպիա է, նենց որ թուլացի ու փորձի հաճույք ստանալ ։))

Ես էլ որ տանը շուն պահեմ, ու մենակ պեդիգրիի տամ, կարծում եմ նորմալ ա, որ 3 ամիս հետո ցանկացած նորմալ ճաշից հրաժարվի, պեդիգրի ուզի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նենց չի, որ ես համաձայն չեմ քո հետ։ Պարզապես մի բան եմ ուզում հասկանամ։
> 
> Դու ընդունում ես, որ «իհարկե անժխտելի ա, որ տղամարդիկ աչքերով են «սիրում»»։ Կարծում եմ անժխտելի ա նաև, որ էդ աչքերին արդեն ամեն հնարավոր ու անհնար բան ցույց են տվել (ու տալիս են)։ 
> Պատկերացրու գնում եմ ինչ որ մի ընկերության տնօրեն աշխատելու, գալիս տեսնում եմ, սաղ աղջիկները բիկինիներով են ֆռֆռում։ Ես չեմ պահանջել, իրանց կամքով, ինձ դուր գալու համար տենց են անում։ Լրիվ տրամաբանական եմ համարում, որ եթե նոր աշխատողը դեմ լինի, ես էլ մի բան մտածեմ, իրան փոխեմ։
> Վատ են սովորեցրել։
> Հիմի ով սկզբունքային ա, չի կոտրվի, ով էլ կոտրվավ, անցավ վատ սովորեցնողների շարքը։
> Պարզ չի՞, որ ստեղ պահանջը պետք ա ներկայացվի անսկզբունքային աղջիկներին (տես՝ վիդեոյի աղջիկներ), իսկ դա արդեն ուտոպիա է, նենց որ թուլացի ու փորձի հաճույք ստանալ ։))
> 
> Ես էլ որ տանը շուն պահեմ, ու մենակ պեդիգրիի տամ, կարծում եմ նորմալ ա, որ 3 ամիս հետո ցանկացած նորմալ ճաշից հրաժարվի, պեդիգրի ուզի։


Արտ, ուղղակի ստեղ հարցն էն ա, որ կնոջ մնացած բոլոր արժանիքները մղվում են միլիոներորդ պլան, սկսում են կարևորել հարցեր, որոնք կոնկրետ գործի մեջ հեչ էլ կարևոր չեն:
Ինչ վերաբերում ա վիդեոյի աղջիկներին, ապա նոր մտքովս անցավ, որ իրանք ստատիստիկա էլ չեն ներկայացնում, թե քանի հոգու մոտ ա էդ տրյուկը անցել: Ավելին ասեմ. կարճ հագնելը դեռ բնավ չի նշանակում, որ աղջիկը կանչում ա սեքսի, մինչդեռ տղամարդիկ դա միշտ տենց են հասկանում ու ռեպլիկներ թողնում: Էդ կարամ ասեմ իմ փորձից, որտև ես էլ եմ կարճ  հագնում եմ ոչ թե որովհետև ուզում եմ, որ տղերքը հավաքվեն վրաս, այլ որովհետև հարմար ա, հատկապես հեծանիվ քշելիս, ու համ էլ երբ նայում եմ հայելու մեջ, ինձ դուր ա գալիս տենց: Բայց արի ու տես, որ հազարավոր ռեպլիկներ ու տհաճ առաջարկներ եմ ստացել փողոցներում: Ու տենց շատ աղջիկներ կան, որ որոշ բաներ անում են կամ ուզում եմ անել, որտև իրանց դուր ա գալիս (օրինակ, չթրաշած ցայլքով բիկինիի նկար գցել ինստագրամ), բայց արի ու տես, որ հասարակությունը դա սխալ ու զզվելի ա համարում:

Ամեն դեպքում, կարճ հագնելը քննարկելն իրա ամեն ինչով թեմայից շեղում ա, որովհետև ի վերջո կարճ հագնելը մենակ ինքն իրանով ենթադրում ա ոչ թե բնական մարմնի ինչ-որ հատված փոխել, այլ ուղղակի դա ցույց տալ:

Անդրադառնալով թեմային, էլի ինձնից օրինակ կբերեմ, էս անգամ կապված շպարի հետ: Ես սաղ կյանքս, մինչև բոլորովին վերջերս կարծել եմ, թե ինձ հետ ինչ-որ բան էն չի, ես պակաս կին եմ, պակաս կանացի եմ ոչ թե նրա համար, որ չեմ շպարվում, այլ որովհետև շպարվելու բնական պահանջ չունեմ: Ինձ ահագին ժամանակ պետք եղավ հասկանալու համար, որ կին լինել-չլինելը շպարվել-չշպարվելով չի որոշվում, որ դա հասարակության ստեղծած հերթական կեղծ պահանջն ա բնությանը դեմ գնալու: Ու ես պատկերացնում եմ, որ սենց բազմաթիվ հարցերում ինչքան կանայք են ամեն օր ամբողջ աշխարհում տառապել: Ովքե՞ր են ստեղծել էդ օրենքները:

----------

Cassiopeia (16.08.2014), Vardik! (16.08.2014), Մուշու (16.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.08.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արտ, իհարկե անժխտելի ա, որ տղամարդիկ աչքերով են «սիրում», բայց ստեղ ուրիշ հարց ա, ստեղ հարցն էն կանանց մասին ա, որի հետ տվյալ տղամարդը չի էլ պատրաստվում քնել: Կամ եթե նույնիսկ պատրաստվում ա, սկսում ա նենց պահանջներ դնել, ոնց որ դա ոչ թե կնոջ, այլ իր սեփական մարմինն ա: Ու էս ամեն ինչը տարածվում, դառնում ա հասարակական կարծիք ու որոշվում ա, որ կինը պիտի քսվի, պիտի գլխից ու ունք-թարթիչից բացի ուրիշ տեղ մազ չունենա, ընդ որում՝ ունքերը պարտադիր հանած, պիտի կնճիռներ չունենա, պիտի խցկվի որոշակի կառուցվածքային չափանիշների մեջ, եթե չի խցկվում, պիտի անպայման պլաստիկ վիրահատություն կամ բոտոքս անի (սա հատկապես էկրաններից շատ երևացող հայտնի մարդկանց մասին ա), պիտի մազերն անպայման հարդարված լինեն, պիտի, պիտի, պիտի... Ու իմ ասածն էն ա՝ դա կոնկրետ կնոջ մարմինն ա, թողեք հանգիստ, ինքը որոշի՝ որն ա ճիշտ, որը չէ:


տենց չի Բյուր… ստանդարտներից շատերը տղամարդկանց հետ կապ չունեն…

----------


## Մարկիզ

ինչ ասեմ՞... բայց դե կարևոր է իհարկե, երբ պառկում եք ու կողակցիդ ոտքերը, ոտքերիդ հետ շփման ժամանակ, զզվելիորեն չեն ծակծկում: Տպավորություն է, որ ինչ-որ մի երկու օրվա թրաշով արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ չանեն քսում ա ոտերիդ: Տհաճ է, ինչ խոսք... Ցայլքի մասին էլ ասեմ... Կարևոր ա: Դե մի տեսակ սիրուն չի, երբ գլխիդ մազերի չափ մազ է լինում, պրի տոմ՝ խուճուճ ու կոշտ (ծակծկում են տհաճորեն): Սա երևի երկու սեռերին էլ վերաբերվում է, բայց առավելապես իգականին իհարկե: Բնությունն է այդպես ստեղծել. արականը աչքերով ավելի ուժեղ է հաստատ սիրում ու տեսնում: Կարևոր են սենց բաները... Թեմայի մեջ՝ դեմքի, թևատակերի ու մնացած մասերի թրաշի մասին էլ չասեմ: Սիրուն չի, ախպերներ:  :Jpit: ) Հա, ի դեպ, հավելեմ, որ կաբլուկ, շպար և նման այլ բաներն ինձ համար կարևոր չեն: Օրինակ՝ պամադան, թարթիչները, ներկած աչքերն ու թշերը մի տեսակ երբեմն նույնիսկ վանում են... Կաբլուկները՝ նայած ոտեր: Իսկ էս թրաշի պահը կարևոր ա իմ կարծիքով:

----------

Kuk (17.08.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

պամադի պահով էլ ասեմ: Պամադան չի գեղեցկացնում աղջկան: Ես այդ կարծիքին եմ: Նույնը վերաբերվում է կես տոննա գաջին: Բնական սիրուն եք աղջիկներ, հավատացեք: Ուղղակի էս մազերի պահը հատկապես մեր ազգում կարևոր է: Բայց դե դրա հարցերը լուծելը հեշտ է այսօր: Իրոք, շպարը չի գեղեցկացնում աղջիկներին՝ ըստ ինձ: Ինձ համար սիլիկոնե կրծքերն էլ են անդուր, հատկապես երբ դրանք մեծ են: Ու ինձ թվում է շատերին են անդուր: Բնական լավն է: Իսկ փոքր կրծքերն իրենց ուրույն գեղեցկությունն ունեն: Մեծն էլ ոչինչ, բայց դե շատ մեծն անդուր ա: Էլ չեմ ասում, որքան անդուր է, երբ զգում ես, որ դա արհեստական է՝ ձիգ, մի ձև կանգնած, բլոտի սեղանի պես (ներող համեմատության համար): Բայց դա , հա անդուր է... 

Հիմա հեշտ է... Իրոք բարդ չէ ժողովուրդ ջան, արտաքինին հետևելն ու սիրուն լինելը՝ չմոռանալով իհարկե, որ ամենասիրունը բնականն է:

----------

Ariadna (16.08.2014), Kuk (17.08.2014)

----------


## erexa

Մեր հասարուկությունն ունի որոշ պահանջներ մարդկանց նկատմամբ և հենց կոնկրետ այս թեմայում,  կարծում եմ, որ սեռն  այդքան էլ կապ չունի: Նույնը նաև վերաբերվում ա մոդային: Մարդիկ էսպես թե էնպես ուզում են, սիրված և հարգված լինել հասարակության կողմից, և այդ պատճառով էլ աշխատում են,  իրենց մարմինը կամ հագուստը համապատասխանեցնեն, այդ ստանդարտներին:  Մեր հասարակությունն ունի կնոջ և տղամարդու պատկեր, որը համապատասխանում ա, որոշ ստանդարտների: Օրինակ այն, որ կնոջ ոտքերը պետք ա  լինեն թրաշած, մազերը հարդարված, ունքերը հանած և այլն:  :Smile:  Բայց կանայք էլ ունեն այլ  առավելություններ, հագնում են տաբատ, մազերը կտրում են կարճ և այլն: Ու քանի որ հասարակության կողմից գեղեցիկ ա համարվում կնոջ թրաշած ոտքերը, թրաշած թևատակերը, կանայք մաքրում են դրանք: Կանանց համար  տաբու ա, չթրաշված ոտքերով փողոցում քայլելը, մի տեղ գնալը, նույնչափ տաբու ա տղամարդկանց համար, թրաշած ոտքերով փողոցում քայլելը:

----------


## Մուշու

Շատ լավ թեմա է :

Ես դեռ մանկուց քայլող կոմպլեքս էի  :Sad:   , ինքս ինձ չէի սիրում և փորձում էի ամեն կերպ ինչ որ բան փոխել :  Երբ նոր էի ընդունվել ԲՈւՀ ամեն օր շատ շուտ էի արթնանում որ շպարվեմ , մտածում էի շպարով և հագուստով կկարողանամ  հասնել նրան որ ինքս ինձ սիրեմ : Սկզբնական շրջանում ստացվում էր , երբ շպարված էի և հագնված ոչ հարմար բայց գեղեցիկ ուշադրության կենտրոնում էի , երբ մի օր որոշում էի լինել բնական , հագնվել հարմար , մարդիկ ովքեր մինչ այդ  հիացած նայում էի , անգամ չէին նկատում ինձ :   Իմ օրինակ ևս ցույց է տալիս որ մարդկանց (հիմնականում տղաներին ) կարևոր է շպարը և հագած կաբլուկները :  Բարեբախտաբար ես մեծացա , հասկացա որ չեն նայում թող չնայեն դա իրենց խնդիրն է  :Smile:  Բայց աղջիկները որոնք  կարողանում են մեծանալ , հաղթահարել դա քիչ են ,  դառնում են զոհ հասրակության կարծիքին : Ինչու պետք է տղային դուր գալու համար նախապես  պատրաստվել , արդյոք նրանք դրան արժան են ?  Ես  համաձայն եմ , որ տղաներն են մեղավոր դրանում  , աղջիկները ուղղակի ձգտում են սիրված լինել , և դրա համար պատրաստ են անգամ դանակի տակ պառկել , միայն թե հասնեն դրան : 

 Ինչ վերաբերվում է մազահեռացմանը մարմնից , դե իհարկե հաճելի է երբ չեն ծակում մազերը , բայց դառնալ ընդհանարպես առանց մազ դա գեղեցիկ չէ ! Սեռը կարևոր չէ , կարևորը հիգենան է , իսկ մազերի առկայությու հակահիգենիկ է թե տղաների մոտ թե աղջիկների :  Սխալ է մտածել , որ չսափրված  դեմքով տղան ավելի բրուտալ է քան սափրված և կոկիկ տղան :

Հ.Գ. թեմայի հետ կապ չունի , բայց ես շնորհակալ եմ ակումբին , ակումբի շնորհիվ ես սովորում եմ մտքերս շարադրել , մինչ ակումբ գրանցվելս դրա կարիքը չի եղել :

----------

Vardik! (16.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.08.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մեր հասարակությունն ունի կնոջ և տղամարդու պատկեր, որը համապատասխանում ա, որոշ ստանդարտների: Օրինակ այն, որ կնոջ ոտքերը պետք ա  լինեն թրաշած, մազերը հարդարված, ունքերը հանած և այլն:  Բ
> Ու քանի որ հասարակության կողմից գեղեցիկ ա համարվում կնոջ թրաշած ոտքերը, թրաշած թևատակերը, կանայք մաքրում են դրանք: Կանանց համար  տաբու ա, չթրաշված ոտքերով փողոցում քայլելը, մի տեղ գնալը, նույնչափ տաբու ա տղամարդկանց համար, թրաշած ոտքերով փողոցում քայլելը:


Ինձ համար ընդհանրապես տաբու չի թրաշած ոտքերով տղամադկանց՝ փողոցում քայլելը: Ես էլ մազեր չեմ սիրում, բայց «հակառակ ուղղությամբ»՝ աղջիկների թեւերի աղվամազը շատ ավելի հաճելի է, քան տղամարդկանց թեւերի, ոտքերի, կրծքավանդակի, մեջքի անտառները: 

Էսօր որոշեցի մի հատ նայեմ, թե, օրինակ, հայ ըմբիշները մարմնի մազերը հեռացնո՞ւմ են: Ու խնդրեմ, հայ տղա, էն էլ գյումրեցի, բացարձակ անմազ, որովհետեւ էդ մարզաձեւում ո՞նց կարող է մարդ մազոտ լինել:
Բայց եթե հայ տղան կարող է մարմնի մազերից ազատվել, որովհետեւ սպորտը պահանջում է, նշանակում է՝ անմազ լինելն իրականում էնքան էլ տաբու չի: Ի՞նչն է խանգարում, որ բոլորը դա անեն: Իսկ եթե չեն անում, ապա իրավունք չունեն ինձնից կամ մյուս աղջիկներից նույնը պահանջել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Շատ լավ թեմա է :
> 
> Ես դեռ մանկուց քայլող կոմպլեքս էի   , ինքս ինձ չէի սիրում և փորձում էի ամեն կերպ ինչ որ բան փոխել :  Երբ նոր էի ընդունվել ԲՈւՀ ամեն օր շատ շուտ էի արթնանում որ շպարվեմ , մտածում էի շպարով և հագուստով կկարողանամ  հասնել նրան որ ինքս ինձ սիրեմ : Սկզբնական շրջանում ստացվում էր , երբ շպարված էի և հագնված ոչ հարմար բայց գեղեցիկ ուշադրության կենտրոնում էի , երբ մի օր որոշում էի լինել բնական , հագնվել հարմար , մարդիկ ովքեր մինչ այդ  հիացած նայում էի , անգամ չէին նկատում ինձ :   Իմ օրինակ ևս ցույց է տալիս որ մարդկանց (հիմնականում տղաներին ) կարևոր է շպարը և հագած կաբլուկները :  Բարեբախտաբար ես մեծացա , հասկացա որ չեն նայում թող չնայեն դա իրենց խնդիրն է  Բայց աղջիկները որոնք  կարողանում են մեծանալ , հաղթահարել դա քիչ են ,  դառնում են զոհ հասրակության կարծիքին : Ինչու պետք է տղային դուր գալու համար նախապես  պատրաստվել , *արդյոք նրանք դրան արժան են* ?  Ես  համաձայն եմ , որ *տղաներն են մեղավոր դրանում*  , աղջիկները ուղղակի ձգտում են սիրված լինել , և դրա համար պատրաստ են անգամ դանակի տակ պառկել , միայն թե հասնեն դրան : 
> 
>  Ինչ վերաբերվում է մազահեռացմանը մարմնից , դե իհարկե հաճելի է երբ չեն ծակում մազերը , բայց դառնալ ընդհանարպես առանց մազ դա գեղեցիկ չէ ! Սեռը կարևոր չէ , կարևորը հիգենան է , իսկ մազերի առկայությու հակահիգենիկ է թե տղաների մոտ թե աղջիկների :  Սխալ է մտածել , որ չսափրված  դեմքով տղան ավելի բրուտալ է քան սափրված և կոկիկ տղան :
> 
> Հ.Գ. թեմայի հետ կապ չունի , բայց ես շնորհակալ եմ ակումբին , ակումբի շնորհիվ ես սովորում եմ մտքերս շարադրել , մինչ ակումբ գրանցվելս դրա կարիքը չի եղել :



Համ ասում ես արժան չեն, համ իրանք են մեղավոր որ տենց եք *անում։
*Արդեն ասեցինք, տղերքի ֆիզիոլոգիան տենց ա, սիրված լինելու մասին խոսք անգամ չկա։ Կարող ա աղջիկը սաղ կյանքը բարձր կաբլուկներով ման գա, իսկ վերջում ընտրի մեկին, ով սկի չի սիրում բարձր կաբլուկ։

Աղջիկը կանգնում ա հայելու առաջ ու սկսում ա, «կաբլուկով ավելի ձիգ տեսք ունեմ», «պամադան ընդգծում ա բերանս» «քսված աչքերս ավելի արտահայտիչ են» ու տենց բաներ։ Ինքն ա տենց անում, ոչ թե կողքի կանգնած տղեն ա ստիպում։ Հետո դուրս ա գալիս փողոց ու փախցնում տղամարդկանց հայացքները։
Էս միայն ու միայն աղջիկների մեղքն ա։ Փոխանակ տղերքը վիզ դնեն, աղջիկներն են մտածում, ոնց անեն ուշադրություն գրավեն։

----------

Ariadna (16.08.2014), GriFFin (19.08.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինձ համար ընդհանրապես տաբու չի թրաշած ոտքերով տղամադկանց՝ փողոցում քայլելը: Ես էլ մազեր չեմ սիրում, բայց «հակառակ ուղղությամբ»՝ աղջիկների թեւերի աղվամազը շատ ավելի հաճելի է, քան տղամարդկանց թեւերի, ոտքերի, կրծքավանդակի, մեջքի անտառները: 
> 
> Էսօր որոշեցի մի հատ նայեմ, թե, օրինակ, հայ ըմբիշները մարմնի մազերը հեռացնո՞ւմ են: Ու խնդրեմ, հայ տղա, էն էլ գյումրեցի, բացարձակ անմազ, որովհետեւ էդ մարզաձեւում ո՞նց կարող է մարդ մազոտ լինել:
> Բայց եթե հայ տղան կարող է մարմնի մազերից ազատվել, որովհետեւ սպորտը պահանջում է, նշանակում է՝ անմազ լինելն իրականում էնքան էլ տաբու չի: Ի՞նչն է խանգարում, որ բոլորը դա անեն: Իսկ եթե չեն անում, ապա իրավունք չունեն ինձնից կամ մյուս աղջիկներից նույնը պահանջել:



Լիլ ջան, ախր ո՞վ ա պահանջում։ Պարզապես տղերքը պաֆիգիստ են, կուզոն կթրաշեն, չեն ուզի, չեն թրաշի։ Կուզեմ, մի շաբաթվա թրաշով կֆռֆռամ։
Իսկ աղջիկները (մեծ մասը) տենց չի կարում։ Նույնիսկ եթե տղուն ասես էս ինչ ա վիճակդ, մի ռեպլիկ կթողնի, կմոռանա։ Աղջիկը իրան վատ կզգա։
Դուք ձեր համար ստեղծել ենք «գեղեցկության» ինչ որ պրոցեդուրաներ, հիմա էլ բողոքում եք։
50 տարի առաջ աղջիկները չեն թրաշվում ու շատ էլ գեղեցիկ էին։ Տինտո Բրասի հերոսուհիները վկա։

Կարա՞ք բացատրեք օրինակ մանիկյուրի ու երկար չանչերի գեղեցկությունն ինչո՞ւմ ա, չանչերից զզվում եմ, մանիկյուրի իմաստը չեմ հասկանում (էլ չոմ ասում ոտքի մատների մանիկյուրի մասին)։ Կարող ա՞ տղամարդ ա դա ստեղծել ու ստիպել, որ աղջիկները դա քսեն վրեքը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լիլ ջան, ախր ո՞վ ա պահանջում։ Պարզապես տղերքը պաֆիգիստ են, կուզոն կթրաշեն, չեն ուզի, չեն թրաշի։ Կուզեմ, մի շաբաթվա թրաշով կֆռֆռամ։
> Իսկ աղջիկները (մեծ մասը) տենց չի կարում։ Նույնիսկ եթե տղուն ասես էս ինչ ա վիճակդ, մի ռեպլիկ կթողնի, կմոռանա։ Աղջիկը իրան վատ կզգա։
> Դուք ձեր համար ստեղծել ենք «գեղեցկության» ինչ որ պրոցեդուրաներ, հիմա էլ բողոքում եք։
> 50 տարի առաջ աղջիկները չեն թրաշվում ու շատ էլ գեղեցիկ էին։ Տինտո Բրասի հերոսուհիները վկա։
> 
> Կարա՞ք բացատրեք օրինակ մանիկյուրի ու երկար չանչերի գեղեցկությունն ինչո՞ւմ ա, չանչերից զզվում եմ, մանիկյուրի իմաստը չեմ հասկանում (էլ չոմ ասում ոտքի մատների մանիկյուրի մասին)։ Կարող ա՞ տղամարդ ա դա ստեղծել ու ստիպել, որ աղջիկները դա քսեն վրեքը։


Արտ, մենք չենք ստեղծել, նորից եմ ասում: Եթե քսված, թրաշված, բարձրակրունկներով, պլաստիկ վիրահատություն կամ բոտոքս արած, լիֆ հագնող (հա, սա էլ ա մի հարց, որ մոռացել էի սկզբերում գրել), մազերը «սարքած» աղջիկն ավելի մեծ հաջողություն ունի տղաների մոտ, ստիպված իրանք գնում են դրան: Ճիշտ ա՝ էդ ամենը չանողներին քննադատող աղջիկներ էլ կան, բայց երբ քեզ ժամադրության կանչած տղան ա տենց բաներ ասում, ուղղակի ահավոր ա դառնում: Ուղղակի հասարակության նաստրոյկան էլ նենց ա արած, որ կանայք պիտի դուր գան տղամարդկանց, ոչ թե հակառակը, որ կանայք ապրում են հանուն տղամարդկանց, ու եթե մի կին վեր ա կենում, ասում ա՝ թքած տղամարդկանց վրա, ես ուզում եմ իմ կյանքն ապրել, իրա մասին ասում են՝ գիժ ա, էս ա, էն ա:

----------

Մուշու (16.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.08.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Լիլ ջան, ախր ո՞վ ա պահանջում։ Պարզապես տղերքը պաֆիգիստ են, կուզոն կթրաշեն, չեն ուզի, չեն թրաշի։ Կուզեմ, մի շաբաթվա թրաշով կֆռֆռամ։
> Իսկ աղջիկները (մեծ մասը) տենց չի կարում։ Նույնիսկ եթե տղուն ասես էս ինչ ա վիճակդ, մի ռեպլիկ կթողնի, կմոռանա։ Աղջիկը իրան վատ կզգա։
> Դուք ձեր համար ստեղծել ենք «գեղեցկության» ինչ որ պրոցեդուրաներ, հիմա էլ բողոքում եք։
> 50 տարի առաջ աղջիկները չեն թրաշվում ու շատ էլ գեղեցիկ էին։ Տինտո Բրասի հերոսուհիները վկա։
> 
> Կարա՞ք բացատրեք օրինակ մանիկյուրի ու երկար չանչերի գեղեցկությունն ինչո՞ւմ ա,* չանչերից զզվում եմ, մանիկյուրի իմաստը չեմ հասկանում (էլ չոմ ասում ոտքի մատների մանիկյուրի մասին)*։ Կարող ա՞ տղամարդ ա դա ստեղծել ու ստիպել, որ աղջիկները դա քսեն վրեքը։


Դու էլ հակառակն ես, չէ՞, անում: Մարդ է, ուզում է՝ քսում է: Ի՞նչ պարտադիր է ամեն ինչի մեջ իմաստ լինի: Նույնն էլ ցանկացած զարդի մասին կարելի է աել, ինչի՞ են մատանի դնում, հազար ու մի սիմվոլիկա կախում վզներից, ականջօղերի մասին էլ չասեմ, մարմինը ծակում են, որ մեջը բան մտցնեն: 
Դու էլ որ մանիկյուրից ու երկար եղունգներից ես զզվում, մոտավորապես նույնն է, որ մեկ ուրիշն էլ ասում է՝ հլը սրա ցելյուլիտին նայեք :ՃՃ Ուրիշ բան, որ կարող է քեզ անհարմար թվա երկար եղունգներ պահելը, ոնց որ ինձ՝ դրանք ու կաբլուկ հագնելը, չնայած ժամանակին երկուսն էլ արել եմ ու էն ժամանակ շատ էլ հարմար էր, սովորելու վրա է:

----------


## Գորտուկ

Աղջիկները, կանայք սա անում են միայն հասարակ ուշադրության արժանանալու համար: Հաճախ նույնիսկ նախանձից, խանդից դրդված: Կան կանայք ովքեր անգամ ամուսիններ ունեն , բայց աշխատանքի գնալուց այնքան շատ են շպարվում , ուշադրություն դարձնում իրենց վրա, որ մարդ զարմանում է , ինչու՞ համար, չէ որ ամուսնուդ համար չես անում դու դա: Բայց չես էլ կարող մեղադրել , կանայք միշտ էլ սիրել են ուշադրության կենտրոնում լինել ու , որ ամեն ինչ իրենց շուրջը պտտվի: Ես չեմ մեղադրում նրանց ովքեր այսքանը անում են որպիսզի ուշադրություն գրավեն ու ծափահարում եմ այն աղջիկներին ովքեր արդեն ինքնահաստատված են, ունեն իրենց սեփական մտածելակերպը և պրինցիպները ու իրենց չի հուզում , թե քանի հոգի է իր վրա ուշադրություն դարձնում :   Այլ թեմա է , երբ ասում ենք կինը պարտավոր է  մաքրված լինի մազածածկույթից , որովհետև դա պարտադիր է  , չէ՛ պարտադիր չէ , չես ուզում՝ կարող ես չանել : Ու շատ հանգիստ դուրս կգաս մրցակցությունից : Դա նույնն է , որ ասենք ինչու՞ բանակ գնալը պարտադիր է տղաների համար, իսկ աղջիկը , եթե ցանկանա միայն այդ դեպքում :

Մուսուլմանական երկրներում ամեն ինչ այլ է , կինը պետք է գեղեցիկ լինի միայն իր տղամարդու համար, դրա համար էլ նրանք ծածկում են իրենց ամբողջ մարմինը և միայն երեկոյան , երբ լինում են միայն իրանց տղամարդու համար, այդ ժամանակ շատ լավ էլ շպարվում են ու մի գեղեցիկ պորտապար էլ պարտադիր նվիրում են իրենց ամուսիններին :  Ինձ թվում է, մուսուլմանական այդ երկրներում շատ ավելի ճիշտ են այս «օրենքները»:

----------


## John

Փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ իրանց կլոունի տեղ դրած տղեքը մեծ հաջողությունների են հասնում աղջիկների մոտ, գոնե ավելի, քան սուս ու փուս, խելոք, համեստ տղեքը: Բայց հո դրա խաթր կլոուն չե՞մ դառել... նենց որ էդ «տղեքն են պահանջում», «որ տղեքին դուր գան»... էդ սաղ ընտրության հարց ա… Ամեն մարդ ինքն ա իրա համար ստանդարտներ-կաղապարներ որոշում, հետո սկսում բողոքել, որ վանդակում է… Ես որ փորձում եմ մտաբերել, թե ինչպիսի՞ աղջիկներն են ինձ դուր գալիս (արտաքինը ի նկատի ունեմ), ոնց քցում-բռնում եմ ,ոչ մի ստանդարտ չկա, որ ասենք «երկար հարթ, կյաժ մազերով, փոքրիկ քիթիկով ու հաստ շուրթերով... բլա,բլա»… Չէ, ախպեր, չկան տենց ստանդարտներ:

----------

CactuSoul (17.08.2014), Enna Adoly (16.08.2014), Moonwalker (18.08.2014), Nihil (16.08.2014), Progart (15.07.2017), Quyr Qery (06.12.2016), Vardik! (16.08.2014), Աթեիստ (17.08.2014), Արևհատիկ (17.08.2014), Գորտուկ (16.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.08.2014), Ռեյ սամա (16.08.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

> Համ ասում ես արժան չեն, համ իրանք են մեղավոր որ տենց եք *անում։
> *Արդեն ասեցինք, տղերքի ֆիզիոլոգիան տենց ա, սիրված լինելու մասին խոսք անգամ չկա։ Կարող ա աղջիկը սաղ կյանքը բարձր կաբլուկներով ման գա, իսկ վերջում ընտրի մեկին, ով սկի չի սիրում բարձր կաբլուկ։
> 
> Աղջիկը կանգնում ա հայելու առաջ ու սկսում ա, «կաբլուկով ավելի ձիգ տեսք ունեմ», «պամադան ընդգծում ա բերանս» «քսված աչքերս ավելի արտահայտիչ են» ու տենց բաներ։ Ինքն ա տենց անում, ոչ թե կողքի կանգնած տղեն ա ստիպում։ Հետո դուրս ա գալիս փողոց ու փախցնում տղամարդկանց հայացքները։
> Էս միայն ու միայն աղջիկների մեղքն ա։ Փոխանակ տղերքը վիզ դնեն, աղջիկներն են մտածում, ոնց անեն ուշադրություն գրավեն։


Դու տղա ես , դու չես հասկանում ինչ ա նշանակեւմ երբ քայլում ես ընկերուհուդ հետ , ով ավելի գեղեցիկ է քան դու , հայացքները բոլորը հառած նայում են նրան , իսկ դու ասես անտեսանելի լինես , ինչպես գորշ մուկը : Հիմա ով ա մեղավոր դրանում ? Ընկերուհիս որ գեղեցիկ է , ես որ այդքան էլ գեղեցիկ չեմ  թե տղաները որ իրանց այդպես են պահում ? Ինչ որպեսզի չկոմպլեքսավորվես պետք է ընկերուհիդ քեզ նման լինի կամ քեզանից տգեղ ? Ոչ , դրա համար էլ աղջիկը դիմում ա շփարի և բարձրակրունկների օգնությանը :  Ես այս ամենը չեմ ասում որովհետև լսել եմ , ես ասում եմ որովհետև զգացել եմ դա ինքս , թե որքան տահաճ է լինել անտեսանելի :

 Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվու է այն աղջիկներն որոնք իսկապես սիրում են շպարը , բարձրակրունկ կոշիկները , ես իրենց չեմ հասկանա երբեք ,  պետք է ապրել կյանքը հարմարավետ !!!

----------

Vardik! (16.08.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Ախ դուք, սեքսուալիզացիայի ու սեքսիզմի խեղճ զոհերդ, որ պատրաստ եք չադրան էլ ֆեմինիզմի արտահայտում համարել  :LOL: 

Ես մի բան եմ հասկացել՝ ֆեմինիստների մեծ մասը պատրաստ է ինչ ասես հորինել, մենակ թե խուսափի իրական սեքսիզմի դեմ պայքարելուց, որովհետև, գիտեք ոնց, կանացի սեռական օրգանների հաշմման դեմ, նամանավանդ երբ դա տեղի է ունենում տեղի կանանց մեծ աջակցության պայմաններում, պայքարելը դժվար է: Իսկ այ, ոտքերին, թևատակերին ու բիկինիի զոնայում թրաշ պահելու համար միայն երկու տաղանդ է պետք՝ ծուլություն ու հիգիենայի նկատմամբ սիրո պակաս:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ախ դուք, սեքսուալիզացիայի ու սեքսիզմի խեղճ զոհերդ, որ պատրաստ եք չադրան էլ ֆեմինիզմի արտահայտում համարել 
> 
> Ես մի բան եմ հասկացել՝ ֆեմինիստների մեծ մասը պատրաստ է ինչ ասես հորինել, մենակ թե խուսափի իրական սեքսիզմի դեմ պայքարելուց, որովհետև, գիտեք ոնց, կանացի սեռական օրգանների հաշմման դեմ, նամանավանդ երբ դա տեղի է ունենում տեղի կանանց մեծ աջակցության պայմաններում, պայքարելը դժվար է: Իսկ այ, ոտքերին, թևատակերին ու բիկինիի զոնայում թրաշ պահելու համար միայն երկու տաղանդ է պետք՝ ծուլություն ու հիգիենայի նկատմամբ սիրո պակաս:


Իսկ չի՞ կարա լինի, որ մարդուն իր մարմնի մազերը չեն խանգարում, դրա համար էլ չի մաքրում:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ախ դուք, սեքսուալիզացիայի ու սեքսիզմի խեղճ զոհերդ, որ պատրաստ եք չադրան էլ ֆեմինիզմի արտահայտում համարել 
> 
> Ես մի բան եմ հասկացել՝ ֆեմինիստների մեծ մասը պատրաստ է ինչ ասես հորինել, մենակ թե խուսափի իրական սեքսիզմի դեմ պայքարելուց, որովհետև, գիտեք ոնց, կանացի սեռական օրգանների հաշմման դեմ, նամանավանդ երբ դա տեղի է ունենում տեղի կանանց մեծ աջակցության պայմաններում, պայքարելը դժվար է: Իսկ այ, ոտքերին, թևատակերին ու բիկինիի զոնայում թրաշ պահելու համար միայն երկու տաղանդ է պետք՝ ծուլություն ու հիգիենայի նկատմամբ սիրո պակաս:


Եթե դու հիգիենայի նկատմամբ սիրո պակասով ու ծուլությամբ աչքի չընկնեիր, ապա ես միգուցե հավատայի ասածիդ անկեղծությանը:

----------


## Ariadna

Օօֆ, լավ էլի։ Ոչ ոք չի պահանջում կնոջից դնովի կուրծք, լցրած շրթունք, սարսափելի քսված աչքեր։ Ուղղակի էդ նախընտրող կանայք ունեն իրենց հավանող տղամարդիկ։ Ծայրահեղությունների մեջ եք ընկնում։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է մազածածկույթին, հիմա որ ամուսինս ասի՝ գիտես, արի թևերիդ տակը մի մաքրի, ու ոտքերիդ մազերն էլ փռչոտն եմ նախընտրում, կարող ա՞ սկսեմ չմաքրել, ավելի շուտ կբաժանվեմ։ Մարդ ինչ անում ա, առաջին հերթին իր համար ա անում։ Հա, կան ձևավորված չափանիշներ, ստանդարտներ, ասենք՝ ինչի տղամարդիկ էլ չեն մաքրում ոտքերը։ Բայց դա ինձ բացարձակ չի հուզում, ու ինձ նվաստացած չեմ զգում դրա համար, որ ես մաքրում եմ, իսկ տղամարդիկ՝ ոչ։ Հա, ճիշտ ա, բնության մեջ կա դա, ու դա նորմալ ա՝ որ ուզում ա էգը դուր գալ արուին։ Բայց նենց չի, որ արուն էլ ինչ որ բաներ չի անում էգին դուր գալու համար։ Իսկ էդ ծայրահեղությունները՝ բոտոքս, սիլիկոն, պորտի վրա քար և այլն, մի հատ հարցում անես, կտեսնես, թե տղամարդկանց քանի տոկոսն ա երազում նման կին ունենալ կողքին, հաստատ շատ քիչ տոկոս։ Ուրիշ բան նիհար, սիրուն, երկար ոտքերով, է բայց մենք էլ ենք սիրում սիրուն տղա, էդ ուրիշ հարց ա, թե արդյունքում մեր կանայք կամ ամուսինները ինչ տեսքի են ստացվում  :Jpit:  , բայց որ ի սկզբանե մեզ փողոցում դուր են գալիս սիրուն, բոյով, սեքսի տղերքը, էդ էլ փաստ ա։

----------

boooooooom (17.08.2014), CactuSoul (17.08.2014), Kuk (17.08.2014), Progart (15.07.2017), Rhayader (17.08.2014), Yevuk (12.09.2014), Աթեիստ (17.08.2014), Արևհատիկ (17.08.2014), Գորտուկ (16.08.2014), Ձայնալար (16.08.2014), Ուլուանա (16.08.2014), Վոլտերա (11.09.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դու էլ հակառակն ես, չէ՞, անում: Մարդ է, ուզում է՝ քսում է: Ի՞նչ պարտադիր է ամեն ինչի մեջ իմաստ լինի: Նույնն էլ ցանկացած զարդի մասին կարելի է աել, ինչի՞ են մատանի դնում, հազար ու մի սիմվոլիկա կախում վզներից, ականջօղերի մասին էլ չասեմ, մարմինը ծակում են, որ մեջը բան մտցնեն: 
> Դու էլ որ մանիկյուրից ու երկար եղունգներից ես զզվում, մոտավորապես նույնն է, որ մեկ ուրիշն էլ ասում է՝ հլը սրա ցելյուլիտին նայեք :ՃՃ Ուրիշ բան, որ կարող է քեզ անհարմար թվա երկար եղունգներ պահելը, ոնց որ ինձ՝ դրանք ու կաբլուկ հագնելը, չնայած ժամանակին երկուսն էլ արել եմ ու էն ժամանակ շատ էլ հարմար էր, սովորելու վրա է:



Լիլ, եթե մարդը իրա համար ա անում, ինքը պտի թքած ունեն իմ զզվելու ու չզզվելու վրա, անում ա իրա համար։ Էդ դեպքում անտրամաբանական ա, որ բողոքի որ ստիպված ա դա անել։ Կամ որ տղամարդիկ  դա իրանից պահանջում են։

Ու նույնիսկ որ զզվում եմ, ես ինձ իրավունք չեմ տա դիմացինին պահանջել չանել դա։ Դա իրա իրավունքն ա։

----------


## Գորտուկ

Համաձայն եմ ..... եթե իրականում այնքան էլ գեղեցիկ չես ծնվել, որքան որ կցանկանայիր լինել , դեռ չի նշանակում , որ զրկված ես գեղեցիկ տղամարդու կամ , կնոջ հետ ամուսնանալուց: Եթե դու ինքդ գեղեցիկ չես, չի նշանակում , որ ճաշակ չունես ու չես գնահատում գեղեցիկը...... :Բայց ամենակարևորը որ մարդն իր արարքներով գեղեցիկ լինի, իր պահվածքով, ներքին կուլտուրայով և մարդկային մնացած բոլոր հատկանիշներով ... Գեղեցկությունը մնայուն չէ, ժամանակը մաքրում տանում է այդ ամենը, ինչքան էլ պայքարես դրանց դեմ....

----------

Vardik! (16.08.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իմ կարծիքով, սխալ է մեղքը գցել տղամարդկանց վրա։ Ինչքան տղամարդիկ են մեղավոր նրանում, որ կինն իր մարմնի տերը չի, էնքան էլ կանայք, գուցե վերջիններս մի բան էլ ավելի։ Ներկայիս «գեղեցկության ստանդարտները», որ նշվեցին թեմայում որպես բնականից հեռացնող ու տղամարդուն դուր գալու նպատակով արվող պրոցեդուրաներ, չեմ կարծում, թե իրականում տղամարդիկ են հորինել։ Ուրիշ բան, որ առաջարկը ծնում է պահանջարկ, ու տղամարդկանց մեղքն էնքան է, որ նրանցից շատերը կարող են կուլ գնալ ցանկացած նմանատիպ առաջարկի, ու առաջարկն ինքնաբերաբար վերածվում է նաև պահանջարկի։ Մի խոսքով՝ փակ շղթա։ 

Ես չէի ասի, թե էդ անբնական ստանդարտներին չենթարկվող, իրենց սկզբունքներով, իրենց հարմարությամբ, ցանկություններով ու ճաշակով առաջնորդվող կանայք կյանքում անհաջողակ են կամ չնկատված ու մենակ են մնում։ Նույնիսկ հակառակը։ Ձեր շուրջը նայեք, ու կհամոզվեք, որ իրոք էդպես է։ Իսկ եթե մարդը գորշ մկնիկ է, ուրեմն հաստատ միայն արտաքինը չի նրան էդպիսին դարձնողը. ներսում էլ ինչ–որ գորշություն կա, որից ազատվելու դեպքում նույնիսկ «անշուք» արտաքինը չի կարող խանգարել նրան հաջողության հասնելուն թե՛ տղամարդկանց, թե՛ այլ ոլորտներում։ Հա, գուցե մոդել կամ գեղեցկության մրցույթի հաղթող չդառնա։ Բայց լրիվ հանգիստ կարող է իր տեղը գտնել կյանքում։

Բյուր, իսկ քո ասած էդ տղան, որ ժամադրության ժամանակ ասել ա՝ ինչի՞ չես քսվել, համոզված եմ՝ բացառություն ա, ոչ թե օրինաչափություն։ Ես չեմ պատկերացնում, որ նորմալ մարդը տենց բան ասի աղջկան։ Ու նույն կերպ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ իրեն սիրող ու հարգող որևէ աղջիկ դրանից հետո ոչ թե տղային գրողի ծոցն ուղարկի, այլ հաջորդ անգամ քսված գնա հետը ժամադրության։ Իսկ եթե հաջորդ անգամ քսված գնա, չնայած նրան, որ ինքը չի սիրում քսվել, իր համար դա հաճելի կամ հարմար չի, ուրեմն լավ էլ իրար գտել են, ուրիշ բան չեմ կարող ասել։

----------

Ariadna (16.08.2014), Vardik! (16.08.2014), Աթեիստ (17.08.2014), Արևհատիկ (17.08.2014), Գորտուկ (16.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.08.2014), Շինարար (16.08.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

> Բյուր, իսկ քո ասած էդ տղան, որ ժամադրության ժամանակ ասել ա՝ ինչի՞ չես քսվել, համոզված եմ՝ բացառություն ա, ոչ թե օրինաչափություն։ Ես չեմ պատկերացնում, որ նորմալ մարդը տենց բան ասի աղջկան։ Ու նույն կերպ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ իրեն սիրող ու հարգող որևէ աղջիկ դրանից հետո ոչ թե տղային գրողի ծոցն ուղարկի, այլ հաջորդ անգամ քսված գնա հետը ժամադրության։ Իսկ եթե հաջորդ անգամ քսված գնա, չնայած նրան, որ ինքը չի սիրում քսվել, իր համար դա հաճելի կամ հարմար չի, ուրեմն լավ էլ իրար գտել են, ուրիշ բան չեմ կարող ասել։


Բացառություն չէ , նման մարդու ես էլ գիտեմ , մեկին ով ինձ ասում էր , որ շպարով ավելի գեղեցիկ եմ քան բնականից , բայց դե իհարկե ես մնացի իմ կարծիքին : Իսկ ժամանակը և ճիշտ շրջապատը վերջնականպես ամեն ինչ դրեց իր տեղ : Այ եթե լինեին մի քանիսը ևս ովքեր կասեին որ ես առանց շպար ավելի վատն եմ քան շպարով ես հաստատ կուլ կգնայի հասարակության կրծիքին  :Sad:   :Sad:  :  Ցավալին այն է , որ ես այդպիսին միայնակ չեմ , ու եթե ես կարողացա դա հաղթահարել ճիշտ ընկերների շնորհիվ , ապա ոչ բոլորը ունեն իմ հնարավորությունները :

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ինձ չծեծեք, բայց ցայլքի մազերը շատ էլ սիրուն են ու լավ էլ սեքսուալ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (17.08.2014), Enna Adoly (16.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.08.2014)

----------


## Nihil

> Ախ դուք, սեքսուալիզացիայի ու սեքսիզմի խեղճ զոհերդ, որ պատրաստ եք չադրան էլ ֆեմինիզմի արտահայտում համարել 
> 
> Ես մի բան եմ հասկացել՝ ֆեմինիստների մեծ մասը պատրաստ է ինչ ասես հորինել, մենակ թե խուսափի իրական սեքսիզմի դեմ պայքարելուց, որովհետև, գիտեք ոնց, կանացի սեռական օրգանների հաշմման դեմ, նամանավանդ երբ դա տեղի է ունենում տեղի կանանց մեծ աջակցության պայմաններում, պայքարելը դժվար է: Իսկ այ, ոտքերին, թևատակերին ու բիկինիի զոնայում թրաշ պահելու համար միայն երկու տաղանդ է պետք՝ ծուլություն ու հիգիենայի նկատմամբ սիրո պակաս:


Ռայ, ինչքան էլ դու այս հարցը տրիվիալ համարես, չեմ կարծում , որ պրոբլեմը մինչև չհասնի կանացի սեռական օրագնների հաշմում կամ այլ գլոբալ թեմայի, սեքսիզմ չես անվանի։

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, ինչքան էլ դու այս հարցը տրիվիալ համարես, չեմ կարծում , որ պրոբլեմը մինչև չհասնի կանացի սեռական օրագնների հաշմում կամ այլ գլոբալ թեմայի, սեքսիզմ չես անվանի։


Դե ես ծայրահեղ դեպքն ասացի, որի մասին ըստ օրենքի պիտի որ չլռեին, մինչև խնդիրը չլուծվեր, բայց արի ու տես՝ երևի ամբողջ երկրում մենակ ես եմ դրա մասին խոսում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դու տղա ես , դու չես հասկանում ինչ ա նշանակեւմ երբ քայլում ես ընկերուհուդ հետ , ով ավելի գեղեցիկ է քան դու , հայացքները բոլորը հառած նայում են նրան , իսկ դու ասես անտեսանելի լինես , ինչպես գորշ մուկը : *Հիմա ով ա մեղավոր դրանում* ? Ընկերուհիս որ գեղեցիկ է , ես որ այդքան էլ գեղեցիկ չեմ  թե տղաները որ իրանց այդպես են պահում ? Ինչ որպեսզի չկոմպլեքսավորվես պետք է ընկերուհիդ քեզ նման լինի կամ քեզանից տգեղ ? Ոչ , դրա համար էլ աղջիկը դիմում ա շփարի և բարձրակրունկների օգնությանը :  Ես այս ամենը չեմ ասում որովհետև լսել եմ , ես ասում եմ որովհետև զգացել եմ դա ինքս , թե որքան տահաճ է լինել անտեսանելի :
> 
>  Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվու է այն աղջիկներն որոնք իսկապես սիրում են շպարը , բարձրակրունկ կոշիկները , ես իրենց չեմ հասկանա երբեք ,  պետք է ապրել կյանքը հարմարավետ !!!



Տարօրինակ հարց ես տալիս։
Ոնց կարող ա ինչ որ մեկը մեղավոր լինել էն բանում, ինչը նորմալ ա, օրինաչափ ա։ Մարդը նայում ա էն բանին, ինչն էդ պահին ավելի տեսարժան ա։ Կարող ա ընկերուհիդ ավելի գեշ լիներ, բայց ծիծիկները բաց քայլեր։ Ի՞նչ, դու էլ պտի սկսեիր տենց անե՞լ, որ քեզ նայեն։ Գլխիդ մի հատ ծտի բուն դիր, սաղ քեզ կնայեն։
Կամ կարա ընկերուհիդ էնքան ահավոր գեշ լինի, որ դրա հաշվին քեզ չնկատեն։
Ասենք դեմիցս մի քանի աղջիկ են գալիս, ու մեկը իմ թրաշից շատ թրաշ ունի, ես էլ կպած իրան եմ նայում (մարդը հորմոնալ խնդիրներ ունի)։ Հո հաջորդ օրը սաղ թրաշով չե՞ն ֆռֆռալու։

Դու էլ էս ապացուցում, որ ինչ ասես, որ չեք անում, էդ հայացքների համար։ Էդ «ինչ ասես»-ներն էլ դուք եք հորինում (չհաշված ծտի բունը), մենք էլ տեսնում ենք, կամ հավանում ենք ու էլի ուզում, կամ հը-ը։
Իսկ իրականում *հեչ էլ նայեն*։ Էդ նայողները (կամ դրանց 99%-ը) անկապ, անծանոթ մարդիկ են։

Ես որ շոր եմ հագնում, ինձ շատ չի հետաքրքրում, թե դա ոնց ա նայվում, իմ համար կարևոր ա որ ինձ մեջը լավ զգամ։ Նու, քանի որ գործի բերումով էլ 1000+1 ֆիրմա եմ մտնում, մի քիչ էլ նայում եմ շատ թափթփված չլինեմ։ Մի 15-20 տարի առաջ նույնիսկ կոստյում եմ հագել (մի քանի օր), բայց ինձ մեջը հարմար չէի զգում, ինչքան էլ կուրսի աղջիներն ասեին, որ շատ ա սազում, ու տենց բաներ, ես նման բան էլ չեմ անի։ Տես, հակառակ սեռը պահանջում ա, բայց ինձ չի դզում, չեմ անում։ Էս ա ձևը։

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ի միջայլոց, ցայլքի լրիվ շուշաթրաշն էլ մի բան չի... Մի տեսակ մեկ-մեկ կարմրում ա (էլ չեմ ասում՝ բորբոքվում), սիրուն չի նայվում: Այ բայց սիրուն կտրվածքներ կան՝ եռանկյուն, գիծ ուղղակի, ինչ-որ անհասկանալի ֆիգուր կամ նկար... Դրանք լավ են՝ կարճոտ կտրած: Դզում ա: Բայց նենց չոլոտ (անտառոտ) սիրուն չի՝ ըստ ինձ: Չէ, դե ամեն մարդու գործն է, թե ինչ տեսք կունենա իր ցայլքը և նույնիսկ՝ թե ովքեր կբնակվեն այնտեղ, ասենք՝ ցայլքոջիլ (մանդալոշկա) Ասքանազը՞, թե՞ պատահաբար այնտեղ հայտնված Գասպար անունով մրջյունը: Կարևորը՝ նրանք հայտնաբերվեն կամ ծառերից կառչելու վարյանտ չունենան... Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ցայլքի մազերն արժե երբեմն կտրտել... Հատկապես հայերիս մոտ. թե չէ որ չեն մշակում, ցայլքի մազերը դեպի պորտի շրջան ձգվող սպիտակ գծի (մեջ տեղով) պրոյեկցիայով աստիճանաբար բարձրանում են ու մի տեսակ պորտի մոտ հավաքվում՝ խունջիկկ-մունջիկ գալով: Տպավորություն է, որ դեմդ ոչ թե Անուշիկն է, այլ Անուշավան ձյաձյան: Ինչևէ, յուրաքանչյուրի գործն է իր ցայլքն էլ, անութափոսն էլ... Բայց դե... :Jpit: ))

----------

Kuk (17.08.2014), Ձայնալար (17.08.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

մարդու տեսքը  messege board ա… կոմունիկացիայի տարածված ձև ու ինչ ձև որ հագնվում ու քեզ խնամում ես, տենց էլ մեսեջ ես ուղարկում մարդկանց… մարդու տեսքն ասում ա թե մարդն ինչ տեսակի ա ու ինչ ա նպատակը… և հագնվողն ա որոշում ինչ մեսեջ ուղարկի. եթե հաճելի չի սեքսուալ հագնվելը ուրեմն պտի չհագնվես տենց, ոչ մի ճնշում որևէ տեղից չկա… եթե սեքսի ես հագնվում որ աշխատանքի ընդունվես ուրեմն դրա համար էլ քեզ կընդունեն… իսկ եթե սեքսի չես հագնվել ու քեզ գործի չեն ընդունել, ուրեմն ավելի լավ, նշանակում ա դրա համար պտի ընդունեին ու չընդունեցին, գոհ չե՞ք… Մարդը ինչ ձևի որ հագնվում ու մեյք ափ ա անում էդ տասակի էլ մարդ ա գրավում… իհարկե շատերը կան որ էդ մեսեջը սխալ են հասկանում, բայց դու չես հագնվում սխալ հասկացողների համար… ասել թե կանանց մարմինն իրենցը չի սխալ կլինի որովհետև եթե սեքսի մասին ա խոսքն, ասեմ… տղամարդիկ ում համար սեքսն ա առաջնահերթությունը շոր կամ կոշիկ չեն տեսնում… իրանց համար կարևորը թե ինչքան մարմնի մաս ա երևում ու ինչքան բաց ա… մնացածը խոսակցության նյութ չի… 

ինչ վերաբերվում ա անձնական մասերին՝ բիքինի և այլն, ապա անձամբ ես չեմ հասկանում թե ինչի ա մարդի իրա փռչոտ ոռը ինտերնետում, կամ իստագրամում պոստ անում… unless դա քո աշխատանքն ա… եթե աշխատանքը չի ուրեմն մարդիկ էլ կարան չսիրեն, կամ սիրեն, նեղանալու բան չկա… դու էլ կարաս յա թրաշես, յա էլ չէ… էդ հարցը պտի լինի քո ու քո զույգի խնդիրը… ինձ էլ խելացի կանայք են turn on անում (very sexy), բայց ես չեմ պահանջում որ բոլոր կանայք խելացի լինեն ոչ էլ համարում եմ նորմ… հասարակությունը տարբեր խավեր ունի ու տարբեր հագնվելու զարդարվելու նորմեր ուդրանք շատ հաճախ չեն համապատասխանում… 

Բյուր… կնոջ մարմինն իրանն ա, ոչ ոք էլ չի ստիպում որ եսիմինչ շորեր հագնեն կամ եղած չեղածը թրաշեն… կանանցից ա կախված, ոնց հագնվեցին ու զուգվեցին-զարդարվեցին տենց էլ վերաբերմունքն ա լինում… ես հիմա որ միլիցու շորեր հագնեմ ֆռֆռամ, կմտածեն միլիցա եմ… չեն ասի էս ճարտարապետն ինչի՞ ա միլիցու շորեր հագած ֆռֆռում…

----------

Ariadna (17.08.2014), Progart (15.07.2017), Աթեիստ (17.08.2014), Արևհատիկ (17.08.2014), Ձայնալար (17.08.2014), Ուլուանա (17.08.2014), Վոլտերա (11.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թեմայից դուրս մի բան ասեմ, անցնեմ առաջ: Ինչ-որ տեղ նշվել էր, հիմա չեմ կարողանում գտնել, որ չթրաշած ոտքեր ու ցայլքը ծակում են տղամարդու մարմինը: Ասեմ, որ դա միֆ ա, ճիշտ հակառակն ա. հենց թրաշածն ա ծակում: Իսկ բնական, ձեռք չտված մազերը փափուկ են, ոչ մի ծակոց չեն առաջացնում (թե չէ պատկերացրեք կանայք տղամարդկանց մազերից ինչքան էին ծակծկվել):

Հիմա վերադառնանք թեմային: Ժող, դուք անընդհատ ֆիքսվում եք հակառակ սեռին դուր գալու, տղա կպցնելու երևույթի վրա, բայց իմ ասածն էդքան էլ դա չի, այլ էն, որ հաճախ էդ «ստանդարտներին» չհամապատասխանող կանայք ծաղրուծանակի են ենթարկվում, քննադատվում են անգամ մամուլում, հատկապես եթե իրանք ինչ-որ բանով էլ հայտնի են: Հիմա մոռանանք ուշադրություն գրավելու պահը: Էդ կանայք գրավել են ուշադրություն ինչ-որ ուրիշ բան անելով. երգելով, գրքեր գրելով, գիտությամբ զբաղվելով և այլն, բայց իրանք քննադատավում են իրանց արտաքին տեսքի համար, ոչ թե որ իրանց գործում լավը չեն: 

Այսինքն, «ստանդարտներին» չհետևող կամ չհամապատասխանող կանայք արժանանում են ուշադրության, բայց բացասական ուշադրության: Այսինքն, ստեղծվել ա «նորմայի» ինչ-որ չափանիշ, ու դրանից շեղվողներն աննորմալ են համարվում: Ո՞նց են ստեղծվել էդ չափանիշները: Այ դա ա հարցը:

----------

Enna Adoly (17.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.08.2014), Վոլտերա (18.08.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր… կնոջ մարմինն իրանն ա, ոչ ոք էլ չի ստիպում որ եսիմինչ շորեր հագնեն կամ եղած չեղածը թրաշեն… *կանանցից ա կախված, ոնց հագնվեցին ու զուգվեցին-զարդարվեցին տենց էլ վերաբերմունքն ա լինում…* ես հիմա որ միլիցու շորեր հագնեմ ֆռֆռամ, կմտածեն միլիցա եմ… չեն ասի էս ճարտարապետն ինչի՞ ա միլիցու շորեր հագած ֆռֆռում…


Հա Մեֆ, իմ ասածն էլ ա էդ: Որ կանանց նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքն իրանց արտաքինից ա կախված, կան ինչ-որ ստանդարտներ, որոնց կարաս ընտրես չենթարկվել, բայց պիտի պատրաստ լինես, որ քարկոծելու են, թքած են ունենալու, որ չնայած լիֆչիկ չես հագնում, դու հիանալի ճարտարապետ ես կամ գիտնական: 

Փռչոտ բիկինիի մասին էլ մի բան ասեմ: Իհարկե, կարա ինստագրամն ընտրի ու թույլ չտա ընդհանրապես քամակների նկարներ դնել, բայց երբ նույն բիկինի թեգը գործում ա, երբ ինստագրամում գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք ունեն նույն պատկերները, մենակ էն տարբերությամբ, որ համապատասխան հատվածը մազազերծված ա, արդեն լիքը մտածելու թեմա ա լինում հասարակության ստեղծած ստանդարտների մասին:

----------


## Baltazar

Կանացի  մերկ  մարմինն  այնքան  հասանելի  է  դարձել, որ  , օրինակ, ինձ  համար  մեկ  է  թե  փողոցում  քայլող  աղջիկը  մազոտ  է ,   թեթևակի  մազոտ, թե  քաչալ:  Կարևորը ՝ Ձեր  ընտրյալը  համապատասխանի  հիգիենայի  մասին  Ձեր  պատկերացումներին:

----------


## Kuk

Հա իսկապես զզվելի բաներ են փռչոտ աղջկեքը. մի ձևի չես կողմնորոշվում՝ ինչ սեռի են պատկանում: Աղջկա թևերի տակ մազ լինի, ոտքերին, մեջքին, թե առտամները չլվացած, ոչ մի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում, խոլեռան մնում ա խոլեռա, ի՞նչ կապ ունի, թե մարմնի որ մասում ա այն տեղակայված  :LOL:

----------

Մարկիզ (18.08.2014)

----------


## Kuk

հլը պատկերացրեք սրա թևերի տակ մազ լինի, ի՞նչ տիպի կտաս գլուխը կսխկես  :LOL:

----------

ARMbrain (18.08.2014), Մարկիզ (18.08.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

http://filmix.net/melodramy/3273-3273.html
Իմ տեսած ամենասեքսուալ ֆիլմերից մեկը։

Ու գլխավոր հերոսուհին՝  անթրաշ։

----------

Մարկիզ (18.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.09.2014), Վոլտերա (18.08.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Թեմայից դուրս մի բան ասեմ, անցնեմ առաջ: Ինչ-որ տեղ նշվել էր, հիմա չեմ կարողանում գտնել, որ չթրաշած ոտքեր ու ցայլքը ծակում են տղամարդու մարմինը: Ասեմ, որ դա միֆ ա, ճիշտ հակառակն ա. հենց թրաշածն ա ծակում: Իսկ բնական, ձեռք չտված մազերը փափուկ են, ոչ մի ծակոց չեն առաջացնում (թե չէ պատկերացրեք կանայք տղամարդկանց մազերից ինչքան էին ծակծկվել):


Միֆն այն է, որ մեր հասարակությունում գրեթե իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ չի հանդիպի (ինձ որ երբեք չի հանդիպել սովորական պայմաններում), որ ոտքերը մազազերծած չլինի ընդհանրապես ու տենց անտառապատ ոտքերով ֆռֆռալուց լինի իրա ամբողջ կյանքը կամ շաբաթներ, ամիսներ, տարիներ: Այ ուրիշ, եթե նման մարդիկ լինեն: Բայց դա միֆ ա... Նկատի ունեմ, որ ոտքերն ընդհանրապես մաքրած չլինեն: Էս դեպքում բնական է՝ զգացողություններն այնպիսին կլինեն ինչպես ինձ մոտ է առաջանում, երբ ես իմ աջ ոտքը քսում եմ ձախին. արջի, գելի մորթի կամ ասենք կատվի պոչ քսելու էֆեկտ ա առաջանում: Իհարկե կնոջ ոտքերը չեն ծակծկի այս դեպքում: Բայց դե դա միֆ ա, որ կարող է այսօր կին հանդիպել, որը ոտքերին չորս-հինգ սանծիմանոց մազերով ման է գալիս: Ու զուտ տրամաբանորեն իմ գրածից կարելի էր հասկանալ, որ ես նկատի եմ ունեցել մի երկու օրվա ուշ-ուշ մազազերծվող ոտքերը: Դրանք ծակծկում են այնպես, ինչպես երկու օրվա թրաշով տղայի դեմքն է ծակծկում աղջկա այտերը կամ չգիտեմ՝ այլ տեղեր: Այ սա միֆ չի և ոչ էլ առասպել կամ լեգենդ ու էպոս: 

Միֆ է նաև այն, որ ես (կամ ակումբից որևէ այլ արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ կամ էլ առհասարակ երևի ցանկացած տղամարդ) գրեի այն մասին, թե ինչ եմ զգում, երբ աղջկա ոտքերի մազերն գլխի մազերից երկար են (ընդհանրապես չի սափրել կամ սափրում է տարին մեկ) ու էլ նախշերով զուգագուլպաներ հագնելու կարիք չի լինում (ինչ վատ նախշեր են երկու-երեք-չորս սանծիմանոց մազերը): Միֆ է, քանի որ ուղղակի այդպիսի աղջիկներ էսօր նորմալ պայմաններում անգամ ամենախուլ գյուղում հնարավոր չի լինի հայտնաբերել:

Ինչևէ, անցնենք առաջ... Ինչ վերաբերվում է ցայլքին, ապա թույլ տվեք ասել, որ պետք չի այս դեպքում «տհաճորեն ծակծկել» բառակապակցությունն ընկալել որպես նիզակով ու նետուաղեղի նետով խոցելու արդյունքում առաջացող ծակոց (սրախոխող չէ՞, տենց բառ կար կարծեմ) կամ, ասենք, ասեղով ծակոց: «Տհաճորեն ծակծկել» ասելով՝ ես նկատի ունեմ, որ հաճելի չի այդ զգացողություն (չմանրամասնեմ՝ այն մի քանի պատճառները, թե ինչու է տհաճ դա): Սիրուն չի մի խոսքով, անդուր է... ԷԼ չեմ ասում, որ երբեմն այնքան մաքրած չեն լինում, որ բացի մինչև պորտ սրընթաց բարձրանացող մազափնջից, երբեմն մազեր են լինում նույնիսկ շեքից ներքև՝ ազդրերի ամենավերին հատվածների ներսային մակերեսներին... Սիրուն չի իմ կարծիքով: Մի խոսքով՝ չեմ քննադատում, ընդամենը կարծիքս եմ հայտնում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ու ես տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչու էր դա թեմայից դուրս: Կնոջ դեմքը, ցայլքը, անութափոսն ու ոտքերը նրանց վրա բնականորեն աճող մազերով արդեն էլ կնոջ մարմնի մա՞ս չեն... Աչքիս նոր նշանակություն է ունի «կնոջ մարմին» բառակապակցությունը:

Բայց չէ, նայում եմ թեմայի առաջին գրառումն ու քննարկումը, տպավորություն է, որ իմ գրառումներն այնքան էլ չեն տարբերվում մյուսների արտահայտած մտքերից: :Jpit: )) Կարծում եմ՝ մի բան այն չի: Իրոք:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ու ես տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչու էր դա թեմայից դուրս: Կնոջ դեմքը, ցայլքը, անութափոսն ու ոտքերը նրանց վրա բնականորեն աճող մազերով արդեն էլ կնոջ մարմնի մա՞ս չեն... Աչքիս նոր նշանակություն է ունի «կնոջ մարմին» բառակապակցությունը:
> 
> Բայց չէ, նայում եմ թեմայի առաջին գրառումն ու քննարկումը, տպավորություն է, որ իմ գրառումներն այնքան էլ չեն տարբերվում մյուսների արտահայտած մտքերից:)) Կարծում եմ՝ մի բան այն չի: Իրոք:


Մարկիզ ջան, ուղղակի դու մի քիչ շատ ես խորացել քո ինտիմ նախընտրությունների ու զգացողությունների մանրամասն նկարագրությունների մեջ   :Jpit: ։ Իսկ թեման իրականում մի քիչ այլ ուղղություն ունի, էլի։

----------

Մարկիզ (18.08.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հա, Ուլուանա ջան, համաձայն եմ, բայց ես գրեթե վստահ եմ՝ բոլոր տղաներն են այդպես մտածում այս հարցում: Ավելին, վստահ եմ ակումբի աղջիկների գերակշիռ մասն էլ է համակարծիք ինձ հետ: Ուղղակի թեման այնպիսին է, որ մարդիկ շատ չեն արտահայտվում: Դե ես էլ իհարկե մի քիչ շատ մանրամասնեցի, բայց դե մեկը պիտի մանրամասնի չէ՞..  :Jpit: )

----------


## laro

Ես օրինակ դասի գնալիս (իսկ իմ օրվա պլանն  ա՝ տնից դասի դասից տուն ) հարմար չեմ գտնում հագնել բարձրակրունկ, պարտադիր լինել շպարված կամ մանիկյուռ քսած, կամ մազերը հարդարած: Բայց մաման նեղվում ա ու անընդհատ նկատողություն  անում դրա համար, թեկուզ հեռվից հեռու: Ախր անհարմար ա էդ մեեծ համալսարանում էդ կոշիկներով քայլելը, տափակների վրա են անգամ ոտքերս հոգնում են....Ես էլ համարյա վազելով եմ քայլում ու բարձրերի վրա ինձ կրիա եմ զգում: Շպարն էլ ա անհարմար. շպար ասելով ես հասկանում եմ տուշ ու շրթներկ, հիմնականում մենակ տուշ: Բայց դա էլ ա անհարմար, մանավանդ երբ մոռանում եմ, որ աչքերս չպիտի տրորեմ, իսկ ես էդ սովորությունն ունեմ: Կամ մազերս հարդարելը....ժամանակ ա գնում դրա վրա, իսկ ես ծույլ ու ալարկոտ եմ, լվալ-չորացնելն ինձ բավարար ա: Մանիկյուռի հավես էլ չկա, որովհետև մի օր էլ չի տևում ու դա ծերերից թռնում ա, ես էլ ավելի լավ ա չքսեմ, քան կիսաքսած վիճակ լինի մոտս: Այ սենց բաներ, ալարկոտ եմ: Ու էդ ամեն ինչը խլում ա ժամանակ. դրա փոխարեն առավոտը կիսատ-պռատ դասերս եմ վերջացնում ու ամեն օր վերջին պահին խծկվում վագոն ու ուշացած գնում դասի: Բայց մեկ-մեկ հավես եմ ունենում թեթև շպարի ու մազեր հարդարելու. էդ լինում ա շատ հազվադեմ, տարին մի քանի անգամ: Ինձ համար կարևորը հարմարավետ զգալն ա ինձ ու ինձ հաճելի ա աղջկա բնական տեսքը, շպարվելու դեպքում շատ թեթև շպարը:

----------

Մուշու (27.08.2014), Նիկեա (07.09.2014)

----------


## Lion

Մի քիչ զվարճացնեմ ֆորումցիներին XII դարի Ասորիքյան միջին ազնվական, մեմուարիստ Ուսամա իբն Մունկիզի հուշերից թեմային առնչվող մի դրվագով.


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*У нас был один банщик из жителей аль-Маарры по имени Салим, который служил в банях моего отца, да помилует его Аллах. Салим *рассказал* мне: “_Я открыл в аль-Маарре баню, чтобы жить доходами от нее. Однажды в баню пришел франкский рыцарь, а они не одобряют тех, кто, находясь в бане, опоясывается покрывалом. Он протянул свою руку, сорвал мое покрывало с пояса, отбросил его и увидел меня без всего, а я недавно обрил себе волосы на лобке. “Салим”, — крикнул мне франк. Я подошел к нему, и он положил руку мне на лобок. “Салим, вот хорошо! — воскликнул он. — Клянусь истиной моей веры, сделай со мной то же самое”. И он лег на спину, а у него на этом месте была точно вторая борода. Я обрил его, а он провел по этому месту рукой, погладил его и сказал мне: “О Салим, заклинаю тебя истиной твоей веры, сделай то же с аль-дамой”. А “аль-дама” значит на их языке госпожа, и он имел в виду свою жену. “Скажи аль-даме, чтобы она пришла”, — крикнул он слуге, тот пошел и привел его жену. Она легла на спину, и рыцарь сказал: “Сделай с ней то же, что ты сделал со мной”. И я брил ей эти волосы, а муж сидел и смотрел на меня. Затем он поблагодарил меня и дал мне денег за мою услугу_”.

Посмотрите на это великое противоречие: у них нет ревности, ни самолюбия, но они отличаются великой доблестью, а разве доблесть не происходит от самолюбия и боязни бесславия?

 :Wink:

----------

Moonwalker (11.09.2014), Աթեիստ (04.09.2014), Հայկօ (05.09.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Տեսանյութ սենց շարունակվելու դեպքում կնոջ մարմնի վերջի մասին  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (16.09.2014), boooooooom (11.09.2014), Enna Adoly (11.09.2014), Վոլտերա (11.09.2014)

----------


## laro

Էսօր մի փոքր բանավեճի նման մի բան եղավ կուրսում, էս  թեման հիշեցի: Ոչ մեկ իմ հետ համաձայն չեղավ, բայց մի հատ կիսվեմ էստեղ, հասկանանք ինչն ա իմ մոտ անհասկանալի: Մեր զուգահեռ խմբում մի աղջիկ կա, դեմքին շատ մազ ունի, տղաները անունը դրել են Պուշկին: Ճիշտ ա առանձնապես սիմպատիաս չի բռնում էդ աղջկան, բայց այնուամենայնիվ ես դեպ եմ պիտակավորմանը, էն էլ ինչի՝ մազածածկույթի համար: Ու ամեն առիթով իրանք «Պուշկինին» հիշում են ու ամեն անգամ ես նշում եմ, որ սիրուն բան չեն անում, մնացած աղջիկներն էլ են փորձում սաստել: Էսօր էլ ասեցի, որ ձեզ դուր կգար, որ դուք աղջիկ լինեիք ու դուք էլ էդպես լինեիք ու ձեզ էսպես վերաբերվեին: Իրանք պնդեցին, որ իրանք կլինեին բնությունից տրված սիրուն, կամ եթե տենց էլ չլիներ, հազարումի ձև կա դրանից ազատվելու: Բայց ախր կարող ա էդ մարդու մոտ հորմաոնալ խնդիրներ են ու ինքը միջոցներ չունի էդ հարցը լուծելու համար կամ չգիտեմ լիքը բան կա: Ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա, որ մարդ լինի հասարակության չափանիշներին համապատասխան ու «թերություն» չունենա: Ինչի դա տենց մեծ «պիտնո» ա մարդու վրա, ինչի են մարդիկ էդքան կարևորություն տալիս արտաքինին, դնում չափանիշներ ու էն մարդիկ, որոնք էդ չափանիշներին չեն համապատասխանում սկսում են կոմպլեքսավորվել: Էս հարցը բարձրացնելուց հետո ինձ քարկոծեցին նաև աղջիկները, պնդելով, որ մեկ ա դա լավ չի, պիտի իրան խնամի: Հա բայց կարող ա էդ խնամքի միջոցները մարդուն չեն օգնում, կամ չգիտեմ ավելի են վիճակը վատացնում ու լիքը բաներ կան. ի վերջո կարող ա էդ մարդը չի ուզում ազատվի էդ մազերից, կարող ա մարդն իրան սիրում ա նենց, ոնց որ կա ու չափանիշների համապատասխանեցման հետ խնդիր չունի: Ինչի՞ են պիտակավորում ինչի՞ մարդկանց չեն ընդունում նենց, ոնց որ իրանք կան:

----------

Chuk (21.05.2015), ivy (21.05.2015), Progart (15.07.2017), Ruby Rue (22.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2015), Շինարար (21.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էսօր մի փոքր բանավեճի նման մի բան եղավ կուրսում, էս  թեման հիշեցի: Ոչ մեկ իմ հետ համաձայն չեղավ, բայց մի հատ կիսվեմ էստեղ, հասկանանք ինչն ա իմ մոտ անհասկանալի: Մեր զուգահեռ խմբում մի աղջիկ կա, դեմքին շատ մազ ունի, տղաները անունը դրել են Պուշկին: Ճիշտ ա առանձնապես սիմպատիաս չի բռնում էդ աղջկան, բայց այնուամենայնիվ ես դեպ եմ պիտակավորմանը, էն էլ ինչի՝ մազածածկույթի համար: Ու ամեն առիթով իրանք «Պուշկինին» հիշում են ու ամեն անգամ ես նշում եմ, որ սիրուն բան չեն անում, մնացած աղջիկներն էլ են փորձում սաստել: Էսօր էլ ասեցի, որ ձեզ դուր կգար, որ դուք աղջիկ լինեիք ու դուք էլ էդպես լինեիք ու ձեզ էսպես վերաբերվեին: Իրանք պնդեցին, որ իրանք կլինեին բնությունից տրված սիրուն, կամ եթե տենց էլ չլիներ, հազարումի ձև կա դրանից ազատվելու: Բայց ախր կարող ա էդ մարդու մոտ հորմաոնալ խնդիրներ են ու ինքը միջոցներ չունի էդ հարցը լուծելու համար կամ չգիտեմ լիքը բան կա: Ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա, որ մարդ լինի հասարակության չափանիշներին համապատասխան ու «թերություն» չունենա: Ինչի դա տենց մեծ «պիտնո» ա մարդու վրա, ինչի են մարդիկ էդքան կարևորություն տալիս արտաքինին, դնում չափանիշներ ու էն մարդիկ, որոնք էդ չափանիշներին չեն համապատասխանում սկսում են կոմպլեքսավորվել: Էս հարցը բարձրացնելուց հետո ինձ քարկոծեցին նաև աղջիկները, պնդելով, որ մեկ ա դա լավ չի, պիտի իրան խնամի: Հա բայց կարող ա էդ խնամքի միջոցները մարդուն չեն օգնում, կամ չգիտեմ ավելի են վիճակը վատացնում ու լիքը բաներ կան. *ի վերջո կարող ա էդ մարդը չի ուզում ազատվի էդ մազերից, կարող ա մարդն իրան սիրում ա նենց, ոնց որ կա ու չափանիշների համապատասխանեցման հետ խնդիր չունի: Ինչի՞ են պիտակավորում ինչի՞ մարդկանց չեն ընդունում նենց, ոնց որ իրանք կան:*


Լարո ջան, կարծում եմ՝ էս վերջինն ամենակարևոր կետն ա: Հիմա էլի տղամարդիկ կգան, կասեն՝ էսթետիկ չի և այլն:

----------

Նաիրուհի (26.05.2015)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Էսօր մի փոքր բանավեճի նման մի բան եղավ կուրսում, էս  թեման հիշեցի: Ոչ մեկ իմ հետ համաձայն չեղավ, բայց մի հատ կիսվեմ էստեղ, հասկանանք ինչն ա իմ մոտ անհասկանալի: Մեր զուգահեռ խմբում մի աղջիկ կա, դեմքին շատ մազ ունի, տղաները անունը դրել են Պուշկին: Ճիշտ ա առանձնապես սիմպատիաս չի բռնում էդ աղջկան, բայց այնուամենայնիվ ես դեպ եմ պիտակավորմանը, էն էլ ինչի՝ մազածածկույթի համար: Ու ամեն առիթով իրանք «Պուշկինին» հիշում են ու ամեն անգամ ես նշում եմ, որ սիրուն բան չեն անում, մնացած աղջիկներն էլ են փորձում սաստել: Էսօր էլ ասեցի, որ ձեզ դուր կգար, որ դուք աղջիկ լինեիք ու դուք էլ էդպես լինեիք ու ձեզ էսպես վերաբերվեին: Իրանք պնդեցին, որ իրանք կլինեին բնությունից տրված սիրուն, կամ եթե տենց էլ չլիներ, հազարումի ձև կա դրանից ազատվելու: Բայց ախր կարող ա էդ մարդու մոտ հորմաոնալ խնդիրներ են ու ինքը միջոցներ չունի էդ հարցը լուծելու համար կամ չգիտեմ լիքը բան կա: Ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա, որ մարդ լինի հասարակության չափանիշներին համապատասխան ու «թերություն» չունենա: Ինչի դա տենց մեծ «պիտնո» ա մարդու վրա, ինչի են մարդիկ էդքան կարևորություն տալիս արտաքինին, դնում չափանիշներ ու էն մարդիկ, որոնք էդ չափանիշներին չեն համապատասխանում սկսում են կոմպլեքսավորվել: Էս հարցը բարձրացնելուց հետո ինձ քարկոծեցին նաև աղջիկները, պնդելով, որ մեկ ա դա լավ չի, պիտի իրան խնամի: Հա բայց կարող ա էդ խնամքի միջոցները մարդուն չեն օգնում, կամ չգիտեմ ավելի են վիճակը վատացնում ու լիքը բաներ կան. ի վերջո կարող ա էդ մարդը չի ուզում ազատվի էդ մազերից, կարող ա մարդն իրան սիրում ա նենց, ոնց որ կա ու չափանիշների համապատասխանեցման հետ խնդիր չունի: Ինչի՞ են պիտակավորում ինչի՞ մարդկանց չեն ընդունում նենց, ոնց որ իրանք կան:


Ճիշտ ես ասում, մարդուն ածական կպցնելը սիրուն չի: Բայց դեմքի մազերն էտ ահավոր ա, դրանից հակասեքսուալ բան չի կարա աղջիկն ունենա:

----------


## laro

> Ճիշտ ես ասում, մարդուն ածական կպցնելը սիրուն չի: Բայց դեմքի մազերն էտ ահավոր ա, դրանից հակասեքսուալ բան չի կարա աղջիկն ունենա:


Հա բայց ինչի՞: Էդ ով ա էդպես որոշել: Ժամանակին գեղեցիկ էր համարվում կոլոտությունը, հիմա բարձրահասակությունը ու նիհարությունը: Ինչի՞  պիտի մարդիկ իրենց վատ զգան իրենց արտաքինի համար: Մի ծանոթ ունեմ, կույր աղիքի վիրահատության ժամանակ կպել էին ձվարաններին թե ինչ, էդ մարդու մոտ սկսկել էին հորմոնալ խնդիրներ առաջ գալ: Ասում ա տնից դուրս չէի գալիս դրա պատճառով: Հասկանում եմ, որ տվյալ մարդն էլ է մեղավոր հասարակության կարծիքին կուլ գնալու համար, հասարակության կարծիքը էդքան մեծ գնահատելու համար, բայց հասարակությունն էլ ստեղծում ա չափանիշներ անիմաստ ու «ստիպում», որ էդ մարդն անի ոչ իրեն հաճելի բաներ, ոչ էնքան պարտադիր բաներ: Ու կան շատ ավելի ուրիշ ու կարևոր չափանիշներ, որով արժե մարդուն գնահատել. բայց ոչ ծաղրել. որովհետև պետք չի անհատականություններին սպանել. էդ մարդ էդպիսին ա. իրան ընդունի նենց, ոնց որ ինքը կա. սիրի իր բնավորությունը, հոգին, կրթվածությունը: Իսկ եթե անգամ  ինքը քո գծած չափանիշներին չի համապատասխանում պետք էլ չի էդ մարդուն աննորմալ հանել: Օրիանկ մարդը մազերը կտրել ա ուսերից մի քիչ վերև ու ներկել ռոզվի. ինչի ես իրան ասում «արա էս ինչ ա արել». մարդը տենց ա ուզել, տենց ա արել, իրան դուր ա գալիս, քո ինչ գործ  :Jpit:  Դուրդ չի գալիս՝ սուս մնա: Ի միջիայլոց էսօր մի տենց աղջիկ եմ տեսել, դուրս եկավ. անձամբ չեմ ուզում ներկել մազերս, բայց իրան սազում էր էդպես: 
Մի քիչ շատ ծավալվեցի, ուրիշ թեմաներ շոշափելով, բայց հավաքված ա, չգիտեմ ում ասեմ, պետք  ա կիսվեմ:

----------

boooooooom (21.05.2015), Chuk (21.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2015), Շինարար (21.05.2015), Վոլտերա (21.05.2015)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ճիշտ ես ասում, մարդուն ածական կպցնելը սիրուն չի: Բայց դեմքի մազերն էտ ահավոր ա, դրանից հակասեքսուալ բան չի կարա աղջիկն ունենա:


Սկսեցին  :Jpit:  արի դու պարզապես համաձայնվի, որ աղջկան որպես սեքսուալ օբյեկտ եք ընկալում, դրա համար հակասեքսուալ ( էդ էլ հլը հարաբերական բան ա) ցանկացած երևույթ տենց ծանր եք ընդունում:

Տղերքի թևատակի մազերն էլ են ահավոր հակասեքսուալ ու տհաճ (ըստ ինձ), բայց դե մեզ լսողն ով ա՞: Հեսա կգաք կասեք`  մազը տղամարդու բան ա,  առնականություն ա , եսիմինչ

----------

Նաիրուհի (26.05.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Սկսեցին  արի դու պարզապես համաձայնվի, որ աղջկան որպես սեքսուալ օբյեկտ եք ընկալում, դրա համար հակասեքսուալ ( էդ էլ հլը հարաբերական բան ա) ցանկացած երևույթ տենց ծանր եք ընդունում:
> 
> Տղերքի թևատակի մազերն էլ են ահավոր հակասեքսուալ ու տհաճ (ըստ ինձ), բայց դե մեզ լսողն ով ա՞: Հեսա կգաք կասեք`  մազը տղամարդու բան ա,  առնականություն ա , եսիմինչ


Ինչքան որ նորմալ ա մարդու անհատականությունը, էնքան էլ նորմալ անհատական ածական անունը՝ հիմնականում հենց իրա անհատականությամբ պայմանավորված։

Եթե դու չես ուզում լինել բոլորի պես, մի պահանջի, որ քեզ վերաբերվեն ոնց որ բոլորին։
Եթե իրան դուր չի գալիս, որ իրան Պուշկին են դիմում, թող խնդրի տենց չդիմել։ Իսկ թե հետևից ոնց կդիմեն, իրան պտի որ չհետաքրքրի։

Էն անեկդոտը հիշեցի, որ մեկն ասում ա, քո գնալուց հետո քո մասին գիտե՞ս ինչ վատ բաներ էին ասում։ Ասում ա, կարաս խոսողներին ասես, որ իմ գնալուց հետո ինձ նույնիսկ կարան ծեծեն։

----------

boooooooom (21.05.2015), CactuSoul (21.05.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էսօր մի փոքր բանավեճի նման մի բան եղավ կուրսում, էս  թեման հիշեցի: Ոչ մեկ իմ հետ համաձայն չեղավ, բայց մի հատ կիսվեմ էստեղ, հասկանանք ինչն ա իմ մոտ անհասկանալի: Մեր զուգահեռ խմբում մի աղջիկ կա, դեմքին շատ մազ ունի, տղաները անունը դրել են Պուշկին: Ճիշտ ա առանձնապես սիմպատիաս չի բռնում էդ աղջկան, բայց այնուամենայնիվ ես դեպ եմ պիտակավորմանը, էն էլ ինչի՝ մազածածկույթի համար: Ու ամեն առիթով իրանք «Պուշկինին» հիշում են ու ամեն անգամ ես նշում եմ, որ սիրուն բան չեն անում, մնացած աղջիկներն էլ են փորձում սաստել: Էսօր էլ ասեցի, որ ձեզ դուր կգար, որ դուք աղջիկ լինեիք ու դուք էլ էդպես լինեիք ու ձեզ էսպես վերաբերվեին: Իրանք պնդեցին, որ իրանք կլինեին բնությունից տրված սիրուն, կամ եթե տենց էլ չլիներ, հազարումի ձև կա դրանից ազատվելու: Բայց ախր կարող ա էդ մարդու մոտ հորմաոնալ խնդիրներ են ու ինքը միջոցներ չունի էդ հարցը լուծելու համար կամ չգիտեմ լիքը բան կա: Ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա, որ մարդ լինի հասարակության չափանիշներին համապատասխան ու «թերություն» չունենա: Ինչի դա տենց մեծ «պիտնո» ա մարդու վրա, ինչի են մարդիկ էդքան կարևորություն տալիս արտաքինին, դնում չափանիշներ ու էն մարդիկ, որոնք էդ չափանիշներին չեն համապատասխանում սկսում են կոմպլեքսավորվել: Էս հարցը բարձրացնելուց հետո ինձ քարկոծեցին նաև աղջիկները, պնդելով, որ մեկ ա դա լավ չի, պիտի իրան խնամի: Հա բայց կարող ա էդ խնամքի միջոցները մարդուն չեն օգնում, կամ չգիտեմ ավելի են վիճակը վատացնում ու լիքը բաներ կան. ի վերջո կարող ա էդ մարդը չի ուզում ազատվի էդ մազերից, կարող ա մարդն իրան սիրում ա նենց, ոնց որ կա ու չափանիշների համապատասխանեցման հետ խնդիր չունի: Ինչի՞ են պիտակավորում ինչի՞ մարդկանց չեն ընդունում նենց, ոնց որ իրանք կան:


Մարդիկ սիրում են բամբասել, ինչ կարաս անես, եթե տղամարդիկ պիտի աղջկա հետևից անուններ կպցնեն արտաքինի հմա, ամոթ իրանց, նյարդերդ խնայիր:

----------

laro (21.05.2015)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ինչքան որ նորմալ ա մարդու անհատականությունը, էնքան էլ նորմալ անհատական ածական անունը՝ հիմնականում հենց իրա անհատականությամբ պայմանավորված։
> 
> Եթե դու չես ուզում լինել բոլորի պես, մի պահանջի, որ քեզ վերաբերվեն ոնց որ բոլորին։
> Եթե իրան դուր չի գալիս, որ իրան Պուշկին են դիմում, թող խնդրի տենց չդիմել։ Իսկ թե հետևից ոնց կդիմեն, իրան պտի որ չհետաքրքրի։
> 
> Էն անեկդոտը հիշեցի, որ մեկն ասում ա, քո գնալուց հետո քո մասին գիտե՞ս ինչ վատ բաներ էին ասում։ Ասում ա, կարաս խոսողներին ասես, որ իմ գնալուց հետո ինձ նույնիսկ կարան ծեծեն։



Չեմ կարծում կոնկրետ Լարոյի նկարագրած դեպքը էդ տարբերվող, յուրահատուկ լինելու պահն ա: Ոչ մեկին դուր չի գա եթե իր յուրահատկությունը դեմքի կամ ուրիշ հատվածի մազերը համարեն (նույնիսկ եթե ինքը դրանից չի կոմպլեքսավորվում) որ մի հատ էլ ըստ էդ յուրահատկության ածականով դիմեն: Եթե ասենք ինչ-որ մեկը իր մեծ քիթը վիրահատության չի տարել, որովհետև տգեղ չի համարում կամ սիրում ա ինքն իրան նենց, ոնց որ կա կամ ուղղակի էդ մեծ քիթն իրան չի խանգարում, էդ չի նշանակում որ դա իր յուրահատկությունը, տարբերվող լինելը դարձավ ու դիմացինները կարան քթի պահով լիքը ածականներ կպցնել` պատճառաբանելով, որ դե ինքը սիրում ա իրա քիթը, չի վիրահատել, ուրեմն չի նեղվի, եթե սենց կամ նենց ածականով դիմենք:

----------

laro (21.05.2015), Sambitbaba (22.05.2015)

----------


## laro

> Ինչքան որ նորմալ ա մարդու անհատականությունը, էնքան էլ նորմալ անհատական ածական անունը՝ հիմնականում հենց իրա անհատականությամբ պայմանավորված։
> 
> Եթե դու չես ուզում լինել բոլորի պես, մի պահանջի, որ քեզ վերաբերվեն ոնց որ բոլորին։
> Եթե իրան դուր չի գալիս, որ իրան Պուշկին են դիմում, թող խնդրի տենց չդիմել։ Իսկ թե հետևից ոնց կդիմեն, իրան պտի որ չհետաքրքրի։
> 
> Էն անեկդոտը հիշեցի, որ մեկն ասում ա, քո գնալուց հետո քո մասին գիտե՞ս ինչ վատ բաներ էին ասում։ Ասում ա, կարաս խոսողներին ասես, որ իմ գնալուց հետո ինձ նույնիսկ կարան ծեծեն։


Չէ, ինքը երևի չգիտի էլ, որ իրան էդպես են դիմում. հարցը դա չի, հարցը ծաղրն ա. ածականն իր մեջ ծաղր ա պարունակում: Մի ծանոթ էլ դպրոցից ունեմ, ածականը խնձոր ա: Խնձոր են ասում, դե պարզ ա, որովհետև խնձոր շատ ա սիրում: Ածականն իրեն դուր էր գալիս, նորմալ էր ու ծաղր չկար մեջը, համենայն դեպս ես ծաշր չեմ տեսնում: 
Ես էդպիսի սովորություն ունեմ, որ եթե անգամ տվյալ բանն ինձ չի վերաբերվում, իմ կարծիքով դա անարդար ա, բարձրաձայնում եմ. հարցն ինձ չի վերաբերվում, ինձ չեն պիտակավորել, բայց ես անտարբեր չեմ կարող մնալ:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Հա բայց ինչի՞: Էդ ով ա էդպես որոշել: Ժամանակին գեղեցիկ էր համարվում կոլոտությունը, հիմա բարձրահասակությունը ու նիհարությունը: Ինչի՞  պիտի մարդիկ իրենց վատ զգան իրենց արտաքինի համար: Մի ծանոթ ունեմ, կույր աղիքի վիրահատության ժամանակ կպել էին ձվարաններին թե ինչ, էդ մարդու մոտ սկսկել էին հորմոնալ խնդիրներ առաջ գալ: Ասում ա տնից դուրս չէի գալիս դրա պատճառով: Հասկանում եմ, որ տվյալ մարդն էլ է մեղավոր հասարակության կարծիքին կուլ գնալու համար, հասարակության կարծիքը էդքան մեծ գնահատելու համար, բայց հասարակությունն էլ ստեղծում ա չափանիշներ անիմաստ ու «ստիպում», որ էդ մարդն անի ոչ իրեն հաճելի բաներ, ոչ էնքան պարտադիր բաներ: Ու կան շատ ավելի ուրիշ ու կարևոր չափանիշներ, որով արժե մարդուն գնահատել. բայց ոչ ծաղրել. որովհետև պետք չի անհատականություններին սպանել. էդ մարդ էդպիսին ա. իրան ընդունի նենց, ոնց որ ինքը կա. սիրի իր բնավորությունը, հոգին, կրթվածությունը: Իսկ եթե անգամ  ինքը քո գծած չափանիշներին չի համապատասխանում պետք էլ չի էդ մարդուն աննորմալ հանել: Օրիանկ մարդը մազերը կտրել ա ուսերից մի քիչ վերև ու ներկել ռոզվի. ինչի ես իրան ասում «արա էս ինչ ա արել». մարդը տենց ա ուզել, տենց ա արել, իրան դուր ա գալիս, քո ինչ գործ  Դուրդ չի գալիս՝ սուս մնա: Ի միջիայլոց էսօր մի տենց աղջիկ եմ տեսել, դուրս եկավ. անձամբ չեմ ուզում ներկել մազերս, բայց իրան սազում էր էդպես: 
> Մի քիչ շատ ծավալվեցի, ուրիշ թեմաներ շոշափելով, բայց հավաքված ա, չգիտեմ ում ասեմ, պետք  ա կիսվեմ:


Լարո ջան, բա խի՞ ես լողանում կամ գլխիդ մազերը կտրում, եղունգներդ կտրում, խի՞ ես հասարակության կարծիքը հաշվի առնում: Թող էտ էլ մնա նենց, ոնց որ բնությունն ա ստեղծում:




> Սկսեցին  արի դու պարզապես համաձայնվի, որ աղջկան որպես սեքսուալ օբյեկտ եք ընկալում, դրա համար հակասեքսուալ ( էդ էլ հլը հարաբերական բան ա) ցանկացած երևույթ տենց ծանր եք ընդունում:
> 
> Տղերքի թևատակի մազերն էլ են ահավոր հակասեքսուալ ու տհաճ (ըստ ինձ), բայց դե մեզ լսողն ով ա՞: Հեսա կգաք կասեք`  մազը տղամարդու բան ա,  առնականություն ա , եսիմինչ


Ես թևիս տակը թրաշում եմ, հարցե՞ր...բայց հոտի համար  :Tongue:

----------


## Զաքար

> դեմքի մազերն էտ ահավոր ա, դրանից հակասեքսուալ բան չի կարա աղջիկն ունենա:


Սեռի գերիշխանություն ոգու՞ վրա (փառաբանված բնա՞զդ)։ 

Տեսնես կգա՞ մի օր, երբ մարդիկ դեն կգցեն իդեալները, ու սեռական բնազդի քողարկված խորամանկությունները գովերգելու փոխարեն կգովերգեն առավել էականն ու մնայունը։

----------

Նաիրուհի (26.05.2015)

----------


## laro

> Լարո ջան, բա խի՞ ես լողանում կամ գլխիդ մազերը կտրում, եղունգներդ կտրում, խի՞ ես հասարակության կարծիքը հաշվի առնում: Թող էտ էլ մնա նենց, ոնց որ բնությունն ա ստեղծում:
> 
> 
> Ես թևիս տակը թրաշում եմ, հարցե՞ր...բայց հոտի համար


Ես լողանում եմ ոչ թե հասարակական կարծիքի այլ իմ համար. իմ հիգիենայի ու իմ հաճույքի  :Jpit:  
Հա բայց ինչի ես մտածում, որ ուրիշների մոտ էլ նույն պատճառը չի մաքրվելու:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ես լողանում եմ ոչ թե հասարակական կարծիքի այլ իմ համար. իմ հիգիենայի ու իմ հաճույքի  
> Հա բայց ինչի ես մտածում, որ ուրիշների մոտ էլ նույն պատճառը չի մաքրվելու:


Իսկ ձեռքերիդ մազերը ինչի՞ ես հանում  :Think: 




> Սեռի գերիշխանություն ոգու՞ վրա (փառաբանցած բնա՞զդ)։ 
> 
> Տեսնես կգա՞ մի օր, երբ մարդիկ դեն կգցեն իդեալները, ու սեռական բնազդի քողարկված խորամանկությունները գովերգելու փոխարեն կգովերգեն առավել էականն ու մնայունը։


Բարև

----------


## Վոլտերա

Վահե, արի Լարոյին որպես օրինակ մի քննարկի, եթե կարաս ընդհանուր երևույթի մասին խոսի, եթե չէ, սուս մնա

----------

laro (21.05.2015), Զաքար (21.05.2015)

----------


## Արէա

1. Մազոտ աղջիկը սիրուն չի։
2. Որևէ մեկին վնաս չտվող մարդուն վիրավորական մականունով դիմողները էշ են։

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե դու չես ուզում լինել բոլորի պես, մի պահանջի, որ քեզ վերաբերվեն ոնց որ բոլորին։
> Եթե իրան դուր չի գալիս, որ իրան Պուշկին են դիմում, թող խնդրի տենց չդիմել։ Իսկ թե հետևից ոնց կդիմեն, իրան պտի որ չհետաքրքրի։


Արտ, ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ բոլորը չի, որ էնքան կամային հատկանիշ ունեն, որ պատրաստ են դիմագրավել շրջապատի կարծիքին:
Արդյունքում, վստահ եմ, հազվադեպ չի, որ միջավայրը, շրջապատը մարդու մեջ կոտրում ա ինքնատիպությունը, ստեղծարարությունը, ուրիշ բաներ:
Մարդը կարող ա ուզում ա շատ տարբերվող արտաքին ունենա, որն իրան կդարձնի եզակի, բայց ինքը պատրաստ չի միջավայրի անասուն ռեպլիկներին, ծաղրին, հայացքներին:
Իսկ մեր հասարակությունում չափազանց արտահայտված կա տարբերվողներին «հալածելու մարմաջը»:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.05.2015), Yevuk (22.05.2015), Շինարար (21.05.2015)

----------


## laro

Վահե ես չեմ ուզում ինքս ինձ դնել քննարկման:Ես ինքնուրույն մարդ եմ, հասարակության կարծիքը իմ համար առաջնային չի, կարևորը իմ հարմարավետությունն ա ու ինքս իմ դուրը գալը. եթե ես էսօր քնեմ ու արթնանամ են մտքով, որ մազերս կապույտ եմ ներկելու, անկախ նրանից, թե իմ հետևից ինչ կխոսան ես դա կանեմ, որովհետև դա ինձ հաճույք կպատճառի: Ունույն ձև ես վերաբերվում եմ իմ շրջապատի մարդկանց, ակնկալելով նրանցից նույնը ու ցավոք գրեթե միշտ հիասթափություն եմ ապրում: Էստեղ խոսքը գնում ա հասարակության դրած սահմանների մասին, որոնք մարդկանց ստիպում են անել ոչ իրենց հաճելի բաներ ու կոմպլեքսավորվածություն են առաջացնում:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.05.2015), Շինարար (21.05.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Բայց անկեղծ ասած բոլորս էլ նույնն ենք: *Էս գրառումից* սկսած նայենք:
Մենք էլ ենք հետևից ծաղրում էդ կանանց արտաքինը, անուն կպցնում, որովհետև ՄԵՐ ՉԱՓԱՆԻՇՆԵՐՈՎ սիրուն չեն:

Միակ տարբերությունը էն ա, որ էդ մարդկանց երեսին չենք ասում, էդ մարդկանց կոնկրետ չենք վիրավորում, այլ հետևից: Բայց ասենք ես, որ գրում էի էդտեղ, ի՞նչ իմանամ, որ նմանատիպ արտաքինով ինչ-որ աղջիկ չի կարդալու ու վատ զգա իրան:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց անկեղծ ասած բոլորս էլ նույնն ենք: *Էս գրառումից* սկսած նայենք:


Հղումը սխալ էի դրել, *սրա մասին եմ*:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.05.2015)

----------


## laro

> Ինչքան որ նորմալ ա մարդու անհատականությունը, էնքան էլ նորմալ անհատական ածական անունը՝ հիմնականում հենց իրա անհատականությամբ պայմանավորված։
> 
> Եթե դու չես ուզում լինել բոլորի պես, մի պահանջի, որ քեզ վերաբերվեն ոնց որ բոլորին։
> Եթե իրան դուր չի գալիս, որ իրան Պուշկին են դիմում, թող խնդրի տենց չդիմել։ Իսկ թե հետևից ոնց կդիմեն, իրան պտի որ չհետաքրքրի։
> 
> Էն անեկդոտը հիշեցի, որ մեկն ասում ա, քո գնալուց հետո քո մասին գիտե՞ս ինչ վատ բաներ էին ասում։ Ասում ա, կարաս խոսողներին ասես, որ իմ գնալուց հետո ինձ նույնիսկ կարան ծեծեն։


Մեկ էլ Աթեիստ ջան, շատ հաճախ մարդիկ էնքան թույլ են լինում, որ հասարակությունը ճնշում ա իրանց անհատականությունը ու դա չի արտահայտվում  :Smile:  Ես կուզեի, որ մարդիկ մի քիչ անկախ լինեն շրջապատից, ապրեն իրենց համար, անեն նենց, ոնց որ իրենց ա հարմար, դարձնեն իրանց նենց, ոնց որ իրանք են ուզում, այլ ոչ թե հասարակությունն ա պահանջում. թող ստեղծեն առաջարկ, կարող ա դա էլ ծնի պահանջարկ. օրինակ մարդն ունի օրիգինալ գաղափար, բայց գիտի, որ իրեն չեն ընդունելու դրա համար: Բայց ինքն էդ գաղափարն իրագործում ա. 10-ից  9 ին դա դուր չի գալիս, բայց էն մեկն էլ ասում ա լսի լավ բան ա արել, ես էլ անեմ: Ու սկսվում ա դա տարածվել ու հիմա էլ դա ա դառնում չափանիշ կամ չի դառնում: Ուզում եմ ասեմ հասարակությունն էլ ա լայն հասկացություն, առաջին հերթին մեղավոր ա տվյալ մարդը, որ ապրում ա ուրիշների համար:

----------

Chuk (21.05.2015), Sambitbaba (22.05.2015)

----------


## laro

> Արտ, ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ բոլորը չի, որ էնքան կամային հատկանիշ ունեն, որ պատրաստ են դիմագրավել շրջապատի կարծիքին:
> Արդյունքում, վստահ եմ, հազվադեպ չի, որ միջավայրը, շրջապատը մարդու մեջ կոտրում ա ինքնատիպությունը, ստեղծարարությունը, ուրիշ բաներ:
> Մարդը կարող ա ուզում ա շատ տարբերվող արտաքին ունենա, որն իրան կդարձնի եզակի, բայց ինքը պատրաստ չի միջավայրի անասուն ռեպլիկներին, ծաղրին, հայացքներին:
> Իսկ մեր հասարակությունում չափազանց արտահայտված կա տարբերվողներին «հալածելու մարմաջը»:


Այ, չէի տեսել քո գրածը, ես էլ եմ նույն ասում:

----------

Chuk (21.05.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մնում ա ուրախանալ, Լարո ջան, որ քո տարեկից մարդիկ Պուշկինին դեմքով գիտեն։

----------

Sambitbaba (22.05.2015), Yevuk (22.05.2015), Աթեիստ (22.05.2015), Արամ (23.05.2015), Զաքար (21.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2015), Շինարար (21.05.2015), Տրիբուն (21.05.2015)

----------


## laro

> Մնում ա ուրախանալ, Լարո ջան, որ քո տարեկից մարդիկ Պուշկինին դեմքով գիտեն։


Վայ ժողովուրդ, ինչ լավ ա որ դուք կաք թե չէ, մեկ-մեկ ինձ աննորմալ  եմ զգում, որ մենակ ես եմ տենց մտածում ու ինձ քարկոծում էին էսօր դրա համար: Իսկ իրանք Պուշկինին կիմանան, նենց ա, որ պիտակավորման հեղինակը շատ կարդացած ա, բայց ոնց որ դա իրան չի փրկում ես հարցում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հղումը սխալ էի դրել, *սրա մասին եմ*:


Հորս արև, Շահը ավելի սիրուն աղջիկ ա, քան իրա կնանիք:

----------

Chuk (22.05.2015), Mephistopheles (22.05.2015), Աթեիստ (22.05.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հղումը սխալ էի դրել, *սրա մասին եմ*:


Մի քիչ նույնը չի, Արտ, անցյալի գեղեցկության չափանիշների մասին ես խոսում և այլն, ոչ թե քո անմիջական ծանոթի հետևից: Հարեմի թեմայով մի իրանագետի հարցազրույց էր աչքովս ընկել էդ օրերին, էդ աղջիկը հիացած ասում էր, որ իրականում այս կանայք շատ սիրուն են, իրենց ժամանակի ամենագեղեցիկ կանայք են եղել ու մենք պետք ա կարողանանաք ընկալել, որ գեղեցկության չափանիշներն են փոխվել: Շատ հաջող հարցազրույց էր, աչքովս մի անգամ ընկնի, կբերեմ լինկը ակումբ: Մենք բոլորս նույնը չենք, որովհետև պատրաստ ենք Լարոյի ակումբ բերած քննարկումից հետո վերանայել մեր անցյալի որոշ սխալներ ու փորձել էլ չկրկնել: Համենայն դեպս ընդունել, որ սխալ էր մեր արածը:

----------

Chuk (22.05.2015), laro (22.05.2015), Sambitbaba (22.05.2015), Ուլուանա (22.05.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ բոլորը չի, որ էնքան կամային հատկանիշ ունեն, որ պատրաստ են դիմագրավել շրջապատի կարծիքին:
> Արդյունքում, վստահ եմ, հազվադեպ չի, որ միջավայրը, շրջապատը մարդու մեջ կոտրում ա ինքնատիպությունը, ստեղծարարությունը, ուրիշ բաներ:
> Մարդը կարող ա ուզում ա շատ տարբերվող արտաքին ունենա, որն իրան կդարձնի եզակի, բայց ինքը պատրաստ չի միջավայրի անասուն ռեպլիկներին, ծաղրին, հայացքներին:
> *Իսկ մեր հասարակությունում չափազանց արտահայտված կա տարբերվողներին «հալածելու մարմաջը»:*


Էս բոլդ արածս նենց չի որ մենակ մեր հասարակությանն ա վերաբերում։ Անճոռնի ճուտիկի հեղինակը հայ չի։
Ու հայ հասարակության անունը ինչքան էլ հելած լինի, իրականում ահագին տոլերանտ են։

Էդ երբվանի՞ց Պուշկինը դարձավ հայհոյանք։ Եթե մարդը բակենբարդներ ա պահում, ո՞նց իրան Պուշկինի հետ չասոցացնես։ Եթե ոչ մեկ իրա ներկայությամբ էլ չի ասում, ի՞նչ վիրավորանքի մասին ա խոսքը։

Ոնցոր ասեք մարդը էնքան մեծ անհատականություն ա, շրջապատի կարծիքի վրա թքած ունի, դրա համար ժողովրդի մեջ կանգնած թսում ա, բայց իրան թսան բլոճ ասելը վիրավորանք ա։
Մարդը տարին 2 անգամ ա լողանում, որտև տենց ա ուզում, ինքն իրան տենց էլ ա հավանում (երևի ակնհայտ ա, չէ՞, որ իրա անձնական հիգիենան ոչ մեկի գործը չի), բայց իրան հետևից խոզ ասել չի կարելի։

----------


## Շինարար

> Հորս արև, Շահը ավելի սիրուն աղջիկ ա, քան իրա կնանիք:


Հատուկ քեզ համար գտա:

----------

Տրիբուն (22.05.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի քիչ նույնը չի, Արտ, անցյալի գեղեցկության չափանիշների մասին ես խոսում և այլն, ոչ թե քո անմիջական ծանոթի հետևից: Հարեմի թեմայով մի իրանագետի հարցազրույց էր աչքովս ընկել էդ օրերին, էդ աղջիկը հիացած ասում էր, որ իրականում այս կանայք շատ սիրուն են, իրենց ժամանակի ամենագեղեցիկ կանայք են եղել ու մենք պետք ա կարողանանաք ընկալել, որ գեղեցկության չափանիշներն են փոխվել: Շատ հաջող հարցազրույց էր, աչքովս մի անգամ ընկնի, կբերեմ լինկը ակումբ: Մենք բոլորս նույնը չենք, որովհետև պատրաստ ենք Լարոյի ակումբ բերած քննարկումից հետո վերանայել մեր անցյալի որոշ սխալներ ու փորձել էլ չկրկնել: Համենայն դեպս ընդունել, որ սխալ էր մեր արածը:


Շին ջան, կարդացել եմ էդ հոդվածը թե հարցազրույցը  :Smile: 
Բայց արի անկեղծ լինենք, էդ արտաքինով աղջկա հիմա էլ տեսնելուց նույն ռեակցիաներն ունենալու ենք: Ու դա թերևս բնական ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Էս բոլդ արածս նենց չի որ մենակ մեր հասարակությանն ա վերաբերում։ Անճոռնի ճուտիկի հեղինակը հայ չի։
> Ու հայ հասարակության անունը ինչքան էլ հելած լինի, իրականում ահագին տոլերանտ են։


Հա, իհարկե միայն մեր հասարակությանը չի վերաբերում: Բայց ասենք ԱՄՆ-ում ու Եվրոպայում դժվար թե երկար մազեր պահող տղերքի հետևից ռեպլիկները համատարած բնույթ կրեն (չնայած վերջին շրջանում Հայաստանում էլ ա քչացել), քթին պիրսինգ արած աղջկա նկատմամբ ռեպլիկները համատարած բնույթ կրեն (չնայած էլի ոնց որ վերջերս քչացել ա), ականջող կրող տղու հետևից ռեպլիկները համատարած բնույթ կրեն (նորից նույնը) և այլն:

Արտաքինի հարցում տոլերանտությամբ մենք, իմ կարծիքով, լիքը երկրների զիջում ենք: Իհարկե շատերից էլ առաջ ենք:

----------

Շինարար (22.05.2015)

----------


## laro

> Էս բոլդ արածս նենց չի որ մենակ մեր հասարակությանն ա վերաբերում։ Անճոռնի ճուտիկի հեղինակը հայ չի։
> Ու հայ հասարակության անունը ինչքան էլ հելած լինի, իրականում ահագին տոլերանտ են։
> 
> Էդ երբվանի՞ց Պուշկինը դարձավ հայհոյանք։ Եթե մարդը բակենբարդներ ա պահում, ո՞նց իրան Պուշկինի հետ չասոցացնես։ Եթե ոչ մեկ իրա ներկայությամբ էլ չի ասում, ի՞նչ վիրավորանքի մասին ա խոսքը։
> 
> Ոնցոր ասեք մարդը էնքան մեծ անհատականություն ա, շրջապատի կարծիքի վրա թքած ունի, դրա համար ժողովրդի մեջ կանգնած թսում ա, բայց իրան թսան բլոճ ասելը վիրավորանք ա։
> Մարդը տարին 2 անգամ ա լողանում, որտև տենց ա ուզում, ինքն իրան տենց էլ ա հավանում (երևի ակնհայտ ա, չէ՞, որ իրա անձնական հիգիենան ոչ մեկի գործը չի), բայց իրան հետևից խոզ ասել չի կարելի։


Դե դու իրան սկսում ես ասել թսան բլոճ ու  խոզ, որովհետև ինքը քեզ նեղություն ա տալիս: Օրինակ ես ոնց կարամ  չբողոքեմ վրները մի տոննա դուխի լցրած մարդկանցից, որոնք նստում են հասարակակն տրանսպորտ, իրանց բոլորի հոտն էս շոգին խառնվում ա իրար ու ես հոտից գժվում եմ: Կամ ծխող վարորդից հա ինչ անեմ թե իրան էդ հաճելի ա:

----------

Շինարար (22.05.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, կարդացել եմ էդ հոդվածը թե հարցազրույցը 
> Բայց արի անկեղծ լինենք, էդ արտաքինով աղջկա հիմա էլ տեսնելուց նույն ռեակցիաներն ունենալու ենք: Ու դա թերևս բնական ա:


Չէ, բնական չի, Արտ: Բնականն՝ ընդունելն ա յուրաքանչյուրի գոյության իրավունքը էնպես, ոնց ինքը կա: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ ռեակցիա կտամ, բայց էստեղ մեր օֆֆիսի ժողովրդրին էդ օրերը ցույց տվեցի էդ նկարները, ընդ որում ոչ մեկն արևելքից չի, ոչ մեկն արևելքի մշակույթներով չի զբաղվում, հեռու են էդ ամենից, բայց մարդիկ ուղղակի նայեցին, հետաքրքրվեցին, ինտերնետում քրքրեցին, հոդվածներ հետաքրքրիր գտան էդ ամենի մասին: Ինձ թվում ա՝ բնականն էդ ա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դե դու իրան սկսում ես ասել թսան բլոճ ու  խոզ, *որովհետև ինքը քեզ նեղություն ա տալիս*: Օրինակ ես ոնց կարամ  չբողոքեմ վրները մի տոննա դուխի լցրած մարդկանցից, որոնք նստում են հասարակակն տրանսպորտ, իրանց բոլորի հոտն էս շոգին խառնվում ա իրար ու ես հոտից գժվում եմ: Կամ ծխող վարորդից հա ինչ անեմ թե իրան էդ հաճելի ա:


Այսինքն քո համար կարևոր ա էս քեզ նեղություն պատճառելու պա՞հը։
Եթե էդ խոզի հետ անձամբ չես շփվում, ուրեմն իրան չի կարելի անվանել խոզ, ու եթե մեկը անվանեց, դու էլի պտի համարես, որ մարդուն վիրավորում ե՞ն։

Սաղ սխալը նրանից ա գալիս, որ մարդուն անուն կպցնելը նույնացնում ես վիրավորելու հետ, չնայած ինքն էլ ասում ես, որ իրա դեմը ոչ մեկ չի ասում։
Դա իրան մյուսներից տարբերելու ձև ա, ոչ թե վիրավորելու։

Չուկ, էն որ ամեն բախից հետո գրել ես վերջերս քչացել ա, շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել։ Դրա համար եմ ասում, որ հասարակությունը լավ էլ տալեռանտ ա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չէ, բնական չի, Արտ: Բնականն՝ ընդունելն ա յուրաքանչյուրի գոյության իրավունքը էնպես, ոնց ինքը կա: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ ռեակցիա կտամ, բայց էստեղ մեր օֆֆիսի ժողովրդրին էդ օրերը ցույց տվեցի էդ նկարները, ընդ որում ոչ մեկն արևելքից չի, ոչ մեկն արևելքի մշակույթներով չի զբաղվում, հեռու են էդ ամենից, բայց մարդիկ ուղղակի նայեցին, հետաքրքրվեցին, ինտերնետում քրքրեցին, հոդվածներ հետաքրքրիր գտան էդ ամենի մասին: Ինձ թվում ա՝ բնականն էդ ա:


Շին, դու մի այլ կարգի ծայրահեղացնում ես։ Ի՞նչ գոյության իրավունքի մասին ա խոսքը, ո՞վ ստեղ ինչ որ բան ասեց ինչ որ խմբի գոյության իրավունքի մասին։
Քո բերած օրինակով էլ մարդիկ տեսել են ու տվել են որոշակի ռեակցիա։ Դու հո պտի նորմալ տանես, որ նայի ու եվրոպացու ռեակցիան տարբեր լինի։ Բայց նենց չի որ ձերոնք անտարբեր են մնացել։

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, դու մի այլ կարգի ծայրահեղացնում ես։ Ի՞նչ գոյության իրավունքի մասին ա խոսքը, ո՞վ ստեղ ինչ որ բան ասեց ինչ որ խմբի գոյության իրավունքի մասին։
> Քո բերած օրինակով էլ մարդիկ տեսել են ու տվել են որոշակի ռեակցիա։ Դու հո պտի նորմալ տանես, որ նայի ու եվրոպացու ռեակցիան տարբեր լինի։ Բայց նենց չի որ ձերոնք անտարբեր են մնացել։


Ի՞նչն էր ծայրահեղացրած, Աթեիստ ջան, ակումբում իմ երևէ գրած ամենահավասարակշիռ գրառումներից ա :Jpit:  Ասում եմ՝ ինձ թվում ա ՝ բնականն էդ ա, որ ընդունես, հանդուրժես ու չղժժաս ու մականուն չկպցնես՝ անկախ նրանից՝ հայ ես, թե թուրք, թե եվրոպացի: Էն, ինչը անծանոթ ա, տարբեր ա, խորթ ա, պետք ա խրախուսի՝ իմանալու, ծանոթանալու, հասկանալու, ոչ թե ղժժալու, պիտակավորելու: Եթե սա ծայրահեղականացնելն ա, իսկ պիտակավորումն ընդունելի համարելը չափավորությունը, չգիտեմ՝ ինչ ասեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ի՞նչն էր ծայրահեղացրած, Աթեիստ ջան, ակումբում իմ երևէ գրած ամենահավասարակշիռ գրառումներից ա Ասում եմ՝ ինձ թվում ա ՝ բնականն էդ ա, որ ընդունես, հանդուրժես ու չղժժաս ու մականուն չկպցնես՝ անկախ նրանից՝ հայ ես, թե թուրք, թե եվրոպացի: Էն, ինչը անծանոթ ա, տարբեր ա, խորթ ա, պետք ա խրախուսի՝ իմանալու, ծանոթանալու, հասկանալու, ոչ թե ղժժալու, պիտակավորելու: Եթե սա ծայրահեղականացնելն ա, իսկ պիտակավորումն ընդունելի համարելը չափավորությունը, չգիտեմ՝ ինչ ասեմ


 Ես երկու Արամների հետ եմ աշխատում, մեկը բոյով ա ու կյաժ, մյուսը՝ կոլոտ։

Երրորդ աշխատողիս հետ խոսելիս իրանց հետ տենց եմ տարբերակում (ազգանուններով դիմելը ավելի անբնական ա ստացվում)։ Հիմի կոլոտին կոլոտ ասելը պիտակավորել ա՞, ձեռ առնել ա՞։ Մի հատ էլ հիշեցնեմ, որ իրա ներկայությամբ կոլոտ չեմ ասում։

Քո ոճով ասած, եթե սա պիտակավորել ա, ղժժալ ու ձեռ անել, ապա ծայրահեղացնելը էլ չգիտեմ ոնց ա լինում։

----------


## laro

> Այսինքն քո համար կարևոր ա էս քեզ նեղություն պատճառելու պա՞հը։
> Եթե էդ խոզի հետ անձամբ չես շփվում, ուրեմն իրան չի կարելի անվանել խոզ, ու եթե մեկը անվանեց, դու էլի պտի համարես, որ մարդուն վիրավորում ե՞ն։
> 
> Սաղ սխալը նրանից ա գալիս, որ մարդուն անուն կպցնելը նույնացնում ես վիրավորելու հետ, չնայած ինքն էլ ասում ես, որ իրա դեմը ոչ մեկ չի ասում։
> Դա իրան մյուսներից տարբերելու ձև ա, ոչ թե վիրավորելու։
> 
> Չուկ, էն որ ամեն բախից հետո գրել ես վերջերս քչացել ա, շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել։ Դրա համար եմ ասում, որ հասարակությունը լավ էլ տալեռանտ ա։


Իմ կարծիքով էս թեման անձնական հիգիենայի մասին չի, խոզության մասին չի. իմ առաջարկած խնդիրը կապված էր մազերիի հետ, որոնք հիգիենայի հետ կապված հարցեր չեն կոնկրետ դեմքի շրջանում:  Ու անկեղծ ասած հա, իմ համար կարևոր ա, որ ինձ նեղություն չտա: Եթե մարդը չի հետևում իր հիգիենային, դա իհարկե տհաճ ա. տենց մեկը կա, ամեն օր երկու մետրից ավելի չես կարում իրան մոտենաս: Իհարկե խոսվում ա դրա մասին ոչ միայն իմ կողից, այլ նաև ուրիշների: 
Հիմա կասես ինչ, բա ստացվում ա, որ իրան հարմար ա տենց ու մենք իրա անհատականությունը ոչնչացնում ենք, տենց ա իրան դուր գալիս, թող տենց էլ անի: Հա բայց իր հիգիենային չհետևելու մեջ ինքն ա մեղավոր, իսկ կոնկրետ մազածածկույթի դեպքում՝ ոչ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես երկու Արամների հետ եմ աշախատում, մեկը բոյով ա ու կյաժ, մյուսը՝ կոլոտ։
> 
> Երրորդ աշխատողիս հետ խոսելիս իրանց հետ տենց եմ տարբերակում (ազգանուններով դիմելը ավելի անբնական ա ստացվում)։ Հիմի կոլոտին կոլոտ ասելը պիտակավորել ա՞, ձեռ առնել ա՞։ Մի հատ էլ հիշեցնեմ, որ իրա ներկայությամբ կոլոտ չեմ ասում։
> 
> Քո ոճով ասած, եթե սա պիտակավորել ա, ղժժալ ու ձեռ անել, ապա ծայրահեղացնելը էլ չգիտեմ ոնց ա լինում։


Չէ, բնականաբար դա պիտակավորել, ղժժալ ու ձեռ առնել չի նշանակում: Ի՞նչ օրինակ էր դա  :Dntknw:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.05.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իմ կարծիքով էս թեման անձնական հիգիենայի մասին չի, խոզության մասին չի. իմ առաջարկած խնդիրը կապված էր մազերիի հետ, որոնք հիգիենայի հետ կապված հարցեր չեն կոնկրետ դեմքի շրջանում:  Ու անկեղծ ասած հա, իմ համար կարևոր ա, որ ինձ նեղություն չտա: Եթե մարդը չի հետևում իր հիգիենային, դա իհարկե տհաճ ա. տենց մեկը կա, ամեն օր երկու մետրից ավելի չես կարում իրան մոտենաս: Իհարկե խոսվում ա դրա մասին ոչ միայն իմ կողից, այլ նաև ուրիշների: 
> Հիմա կասես ինչ, բա ստացվում ա, որ իրան հարմար ա տենց ու մենք իրա անհատականությունը ոչնչացնում ենք, տենց ա իրան դուր գալիս, թող տենց էլ անի: Հա բայց իր հիգիենային չհետևելու մեջ ինքն ա մեղավոր, իսկ կոնկրետ մազածածկույթի դեպքում՝ ոչ:


Մի հատ վերևի գրածս օրինակը նայի ու անկեղծ պատասխանի։ Մեկին կյաժ կամ բոյով, մյուսին կոլոտ ասելը վիրավորանք ա՞, թե չէ։ Ոչ մեկին չեն խանգարում, ոչ մեկ մեղավոր չի, որ տենց ա և այլն։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չէ, բնականաբար դա պիտակավորել, ղժժալ ու ձեռ առնել չի նշանակում: Ի՞նչ օրինակ էր դա


Հիմի եթե Լարոյի ասած աղջկան էլ ասեն չոր «մազոտ», նորմալ ա, բայց որ ասում են «Պուշկին», արդեն վիրավորանք ա՞։

----------


## laro

> Մի հատ վերևի գրածս օրինակը նայի ու անկեղծ պատասխանի։ Մեկին կյաժ կամ բոյով, մյուսին կոլոտ ասելը վիրավորանք ա՞, թե չէ։ Ոչ մեկին չեն խանգարում, ոչ մեկ մեղավոր չի, որ տենց ա և այլն։


Ես էլ մեր կուրսի Սյուզիին ասում եմ խուճուճ  :Jpit:  Բայց ինքը դրանից բացարձակ չի նեղվում. հենց իմանամ, որ նեղվում ա չեմ ասի էլ  :Smile:  Իմ համար դա վիրավորանք չի մինչև էն ժամանակ, երբ էդ մարդը դրանից վիրավորվի կամ դու զգաս, որ ասածիդ մեջ վիրավորանք կա, այսինքն դու վիրավորելու միտում ունենաս: Չէ, ամեն դեպքում վիրավորանք չի:

----------

Շինարար (22.05.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես էլ մեր կուրսի Սյուզիին ասում եմ խուճուճ  Բայց ինքը դրանից բացարձակ չի նեղվում. հենց իմանամ, որ նեղվում ա չեմ ասի էլ  Իմ համար դա վիրավորանք չի մինչև էն ժամանակ, երբ էդ մարդը դրանից վիրավորվի կամ դու զգաս, որ ասածիդ մեջ վիրավորանք կա: Չէ, ամեն դեպքում վիրավորանք չի:


Հիմա դու չգիտես էս աղջիկը «Պուշկինից» կնեղվի թե ոչ, որտև ոչ մեկ իրա ներկայությամբ չի ասում։
Որտե՞ղ ա վիրավորանքը ու ո՞ւր ա տարբերությունը իմ «կոլոտի» ու ձերոնց «Պուշկինի» մեջ։

----------


## Գալաթեա

Արտ, Աթեիստ, պետք չի տենց համոզված լինել, որ չի լսել՝ ոնց են իրան անուն կպցնում։ 
Ու մանավանդ՝ դրանով արդարացնել։ Կամ նրանով, որ էդ աղջկա դեմքի մազերն իսկականից Պուշկինի դեմքի մազերն են հիշացնում՝ բա ոնց չասեն Պուշկին...
Ես առաջին դասարանից ակնոց եմ դրել ու իմ հետևից ով չէր ալարում ասում էր՝ շուռիկ։ Դե երևակայություններն ու գոյություն ունեցող երկու TV ալիքներն ավելի մեծ ընտրություն չէին տալիս՝ ակնոցով մարդու անուն տալու։ 
Ու շատերը համոզված էին, որ ես չեմ լսում։ Բայց ես վատ էի տեսնում, ոչ թե խուլ էի։
Ու վիրավորական էր։ Երեխու ու մեծի վիրավորվելը տարբեր ա, պարզ ա, բայց երբեք չես իմանա էդ պասիվ bullying-ը ինչի կարա բերի։
Նենց որ պետք չի իրա տեղը որոշել՝ դա վիրավորական ա թե ոչ։

----------

Chuk (22.05.2015), Yevuk (22.05.2015), Աթեիստ (22.05.2015), Արէա (22.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2015), Շինարար (22.05.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հիմի եթե Լարոյի ասած աղջկան էլ ասեն չոր «մազոտ», նորմալ ա, բայց որ ասում են «Պուշկին», արդեն վիրավորանք ա՞։


Հա: 

Եթե իրա մասին ասեն՝ էն մազոտ աղջիկը, ուղղակի տեղը բերելու, տարբերելու համար, նորմալ ա, որովհետև նկարագրում ես, բայց եթե էդ նույն մազոտն ասես զուտ ծաղրելու, ղժժալու նպատակով, նորմալ չի: Դու հասուն մարդ ես, մեկ-մեկ սիրում ես պրովակացիոն երևել, բայց վստահ եմ տարբերությունը ինքդ ակնհայտորեն զգում ես:


Ես ինձ վրա հենց օրինակը կբերեմ: Իմ ունքերն իրար կպած են, իմ մասին եթե ասեն՝ ունքերն իրար կպած տղան, կամ միունքանի տղան՝ նկարագրելու համար, որ դիմացինը պատկերացնի ում մասին ա խոսքը, նորմալ ա, եթե ինձ էլ ասեն ինչ-որ քննարկման մեջ ինչ-որ խիստ տեղին առիթով՝ այ օրինակ քո կպած ունքերը, էլի նորմալ ա: Բայց եթե ակնհայտ ծաղրելու, հետևից զազրախոսելու նպատակով ասեն ունքերն իրար կպածը, միունքանին, յախք արա, հորս արև էն ով ա եղած, կամ ընդհանրապես Ֆրիդա ասեն (ասենք հայտնի նկարչուհու ունքերի հետ զուգահեռ տանելով), գիտե՞ս, էնքան ասեն, բայց ախր դա ակնհայտ տգեղ բամբասանք ու ղժժալ կլինի, Աթեիստ:

----------

Chuk (22.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա դու չգիտես էս աղջիկը «Պուշկինից» կնեղվի թե ոչ, որտև ոչ մեկ իրա ներկայությամբ չի ասում։
> Որտե՞ղ ա վիրավորանքը ու ո՞ւր ա տարբերությունը իմ «կոլոտի» ու ձերոնց «Պուշկինի» մեջ։


Արտ, իսկ ասենք մի քիչ նուրբ կազմվածք ունեցող տղուն «գոմիկ», «ղզիկ» կամ «աղջիկ» ասելը վիրավորակա՞ն ա, թե՞ չէ:
Իսկ մի քիչ սուր քթով աղջկան «բուռունդուկ» ասե՞լը:
Իսկ կարճ շրջազգեստ հագնող ու վառ շպար անողին «մարմնավաճառուհի» ասե՞լը:

----------

Շինարար (22.05.2015)

----------


## laro

> Հիմա դու չգիտես էս աղջիկը «Պուշկինից» կնեղվի թե ոչ, որտև ոչ մեկ իրա ներկայությամբ չի ասում։
> Որտե՞ղ ա վիրավորանքը ու ո՞ւր ա տարբերությունը իմ «կոլոտի» ու ձերոնց «Պուշկինի» մեջ։


Ասեմ. Պուշկինի մեջ կա հեգնանք: Իսկ դու կոլոտ ես ասում անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, ոչ թե հենց էնպես: Ու ես դեմ եմ «Պուշկինին» ոչ թե նրա համար որ ինքը դեմ ա կամ կողմ ա, այլ ես անում եմ պրոյեկտում. ինձ ասեին, ինձ դա դուր չէր գա հաստատ ու դա ոչ մեկի գործը չի: Եթե ես կոլոտ լիներ կամ գուցե կամ չգիտեմ, ինձ հենց էնպես ասեին կոլոտ, անունիս փոխարեն ուղղակի ասեին կոլոտ կարող ա և նեղվեի (հաստատ չեմ կարող ասել), բայց ասենք եթե համեմատության մեջ դնեին, ասեին Անժելին ասա գա, հարցնեին որ մեկին, ասեին կոլոտին հաստատ չէի նեղվի:

----------

Chuk (22.05.2015), Շինարար (22.05.2015)

----------


## ivy

> Հիմա դու չգիտես էս աղջիկը «Պուշկինից» կնեղվի թե ոչ, որտև ոչ մեկ իրա ներկայությամբ չի ասում։
> Որտե՞ղ ա վիրավորանքը ու ո՞ւր ա տարբերությունը իմ «կոլոտի» ու ձերոնց «Պուշկինի» մեջ։


Վիրավորական ա թեկուզ նրանով, որ աղջկան տղամարդու անունով կամ ազգանունով ես դիմում: Էդ արդեն պիտակ ա՝ կոնկրետ մի բան մատնանշող: Կնոջ տեսք չունես:

----------

Chuk (22.05.2015), laro (22.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2015), Շինարար (22.05.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, Աթեիստ, պետք չի տենց համոզված լինել, որ չի լսել՝ ոնց են իրան անուն կպցնում։ 
> Ու մանավանդ՝ դրանով արդարացնել։ Կամ նրանով, որ էդ աղջկա դեմքի մազերն իսկականից Պուշկինի դեմքի մազերն են հիշացնում՝ բա ոնց չասեն Պուշկին...
> Ես առաջին դասարանից ակնոց եմ դրել ու իմ հետևից ով չէր ալարում ասում էր՝ շուռիկ։ Դե երևակայություններն ու գոյություն ունեցող երկու TV ալիքներն ավելի մեծ ընտրություն չէին տալիս՝ ակնոցով մարդու անուն տալու։ 
> Ու շատերը համոզված էին, որ ես չեմ լսում։ Բայց ես վատ էի տեսնում, ոչ թե խուլ էի։
> Ու վիրավորական էր։ Երեխու ու մեծի վիրավորվելը տարբեր ա, պարզ ա, բայց երբեք չես իմանա էդ պասիվ bullying-ը ինչի կարա բերի։
> Նենց պետք չի իրա տեղը որոշել՝ դա վիրավորական ա թե ոչ։


Լիլ, եկանք հասանք իմ ուզած տեղը։ Որ հիմա Լարոն նրա տեղը որոշում ա որ վիրավորական ա, ես էլ օրինակներով ցույց տվեցի, որ իմ մոտ նույն բանը կա, ու ինքը դա համարեց ոչ վիրավորական։
Իսկ ինչը սենց սուբյեկտիվ ա, չի կարելի ա սարքել նորմա, ու մյուսներից պահանջել պահպանել էդ նորման։

Ես ավելի քան վստահ եմ (իրան բավականին ճանաչելով), որ «կոլոտը» չի վիրավորվի, որ իրան դիմենք տենց, բայց, քանի որ կես տոկոս հավանականություն կա, որ այնուամենայնիվ կարող ա նեղվի, եթե ինքը շենքում ա, ես «կոլոտ» բառը չեմ օգտագործում։
Ու ստեղ Bullying-ի մասին սկի խոսք չկա։ Քանի դեմից չեն ասում, վիրավորանք բառը տեղին չի։

----------


## laro

> Լիլ, եկանք հասանք իմ ուզած տեղը։ Որ հիմա Լարոն նրա տեղը որոշում ա որ վիրավորական ա, ես էլ օրինակներով ցույց տվեցի, որ իմ մոտ նույն բանը կա, ու ինքը դա համարեց ոչ վիրավորական։
> Իսկ ինչը սենց սուբյեկտիվ ա, չի կարելի ա սարքել նորմա, ու մյուսներից պահանջել պահպանել էդ նորման։
> 
> Ես ավելի քան վստահ եմ (իրան բավականին ճանաչելով), որ «կոլոտը» չի վիրավորվի, որ իրան դիմենք տենց, բայց, քանի որ կես տոկոս հավանականություն կա, որ այնուամենայնիվ կարող ա նեղվի, եթե ինքը շենքում ա, ես «կոլոտ» բառը չեմ օգտագործում։
> Ու ստեղ Bullying-ի մասին սկի խոսք չկա։ Քանի դեմից չեն ասում, վիրավորանք բառը տեղին չի։


Աթեիստ էլի եմ ասում, դու շատ տարբեր դեպքեր ես վերցնում, շատ:

----------

Շինարար (22.05.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Որ հիմա Լարոն նրա տեղը որոշում ա որ վիրավորական ա...


Արտ, լավ էլի, էս ի՜նչ չափազանցությունների գիրկն ես ընկնում: Ախր հլը մի հատ պատկերացրու, ո՞նց կարող ա ՈՐԵՎԷ աղջկա համար վիրավորական չլինի, եթե իրան ասեն Պուշկին՝ ակնարկելով «ստանդարտից» ավելի մազերը, այլ կերպ ասած՝ փրչոտությունը: Դու հավատու՞մ ես, որ դա հնարավորա ա:

----------

laro (22.05.2015), Շինարար (22.05.2015), Վոլտերա (22.05.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ, եկանք հասանք իմ ուզած տեղը։ Որ հիմա Լարոն նրա տեղը որոշում ա որ վիրավորական ա, ես էլ օրինակներով ցույց տվեցի, որ իմ մոտ նույն բանը կա, ու ինքը դա համարեց ոչ վիրավորական։
> Իսկ ինչը սենց սուբյեկտիվ ա, չի կարելի ա սարքել նորմա, ու մյուսներից պահանջել պահպանել էդ նորման։
> 
> Ես ավելի քան վստահ եմ (իրան բավականին ճանաչելով), որ «կոլոտը» չի վիրավորվի, որ իրան դիմենք տենց, բայց, քանի որ կես տոկոս հավանականություն կա, որ այնուամենայնիվ կարող ա նեղվի, եթե ինքը շենքում ա, ես «կոլոտ» բառը չեմ օգտագործում։
> Ու ստեղ Bullying-ի մասին սկի խոսք չկա։ Քանի դեմից չեն ասում, վիրավորանք բառը տեղին չի։


Արտ, բայց կոլոտը ցածրահասակի հոմանիշն ա։
Ինքը աղջկան հակառակ սեռի՝ դեմքի հատուկ փարթամ բուսականություն աճացրած մարդու անուն դնելու հետ նույն մակարդակի վրա չի։ Չի կարա լինի։
Դու կարայիր դրանք համեմատեիր, եթե էդ տղուն ասեիր Ֆռոդո։ Էն էլ էլի՝ նույնը չէր լինի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Քունս տանում ա, էս էլ գրեմ ու պրծ։




> Արտ, իսկ ասենք մի քիչ նուրբ կազմվածք ունեցող տղուն «գոմիկ», «ղզիկ» կամ «աղջիկ» ասելը վիրավորակա՞ն ա, թե՞ չէ:
> Իսկ մի քիչ սուր քթով աղջկան «բուռունդուկ» ասե՞լը:
> Իսկ կարճ շրջազգեստ հագնող ու վառ շպար անողին «մարմնավաճառուհի» ասե՞լը:


Հետևից ասելը պիտակավորում ա, ոչ թե վիրավորանք։




> Վիրավորական ա թեկուզ նրանով, որ աղջկան տղամարդու անունով կամ ազգանունով ես դիմում: Էդ արդեն պիտակ ա՝ կոնկրետ մի բան մատնանշող: Կնոջ տեսք չունես:


Հայերը նույնիսկ աղջկան գովալու համար կարող ա օգտագործեն «տղայա» արտահայտությունը։ Այլ սեռի անունը տալուց վիրավորվելը արդեն իսկ համարում եմ աննորմալ, իսկ էս դեպքում մարդուն տենց սկի չեն դիմում։




> Հա: 
> 
> Եթե իրա մասին ասեն՝ էն մազոտ աղջիկը, ուղղակի տեղը բերելու, տարբերելու համար, նորմալ ա, որովհետև նկարագրում ես, բայց եթե էդ նույն մազոտն ասես զուտ ծաղրելու, ղժժալու նպատակով, նորմալ չի: Դու հասուն մարդ ես, մեկ-մեկ սիրում ես պրովակացիոն երևել, բայց վստահ եմ տարբերությունը ինքդ ակնհայտորեն զգում ես:
> 
> 
> Ես ինձ վրա հենց օրինակը կբերեմ: Իմ ունքերն իրար կպած են, իմ մասին եթե ասեն՝ ունքերն իրար կպած տղան, կամ միունքանի տղան՝ նկարագրելու համար, որ դիմացինը պատկերացնի ում մասին ա խոսքը, նորմալ ա, եթե ինձ էլ ասեն ինչ-որ քննարկման մեջ ինչ-որ խիստ տեղին առիթով՝ այ օրինակ քո կպած ունքերը, էլի նորմալ ա: Բայց եթե ակնհայտ ծաղրելու, հետևից զազրախոսելու նպատակով ասեն ունքերն իրար կպածը, միունքանին, յախք արա, հորս արև էն ով ա եղած, կամ ընդհանրապես Ֆրիդա ասեն (ասենք հայտնի նկարչուհու ունքերի հետ զուգահեռ տանելով), գիտե՞ս, էնքան ասեն, բայց ախր դա ակնհայտ տգեղ բամբասանք ու ղժժալ կլինի, Աթեիստ:


Էլի օրւինակ  բերեմ։ Մեր շենքում (ու երևի բոլոր շենքերում) մի տատիկ կա, որը սաղ թաղամասից կուրսի ա։ Իրա անունը զոռով եմ հիշում, որտև եկած օրվանից անունը դրել եմ BBC:
Կարում ե՞ս գուշակես, որ Վերան ասում ա բիբիսին էր եկել, ինքը ծաղրում ա՞, զազրխոսում ա, թե՞ ղժժում։
Կարա իրան մի քիչ նեղություն տա, հիշի, որ էդ տատիկի անուն Ժանետ ա (կարծեմ) ու տենց ասի։ Կամ ավելի կոնկրետացնելու համար ասի առաջի հարկի Ժանետ տատին։

Հիմի ո՞նց ես դու Լարոյի պատմածից հասկանում, էդ Պուշկին ասողները որ տարբերակով են ասում։

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, բայց կոլոտը ցածրահասակի հոմանիշն ա։
> Ինքը աղջկան հակառակ սեռի՝ դեմքի հատուկ փարթամ բուսականություն աճացրած մարդու անուն դնելու հետ նույն մակարդակի վրա չի։ Չի կարա լինի։
> *Դու կարայիր դրանք համեմատեիր, եթե էդ տղուն ասեիր Ֆռոդո։* Էն էլ էլի՝ նույնը չէր լինի։


Գաճաճ, թզուկ, լիլիպուտ... ու նույնիսկ հաշվի առնելով, որ էս գրածս բառերից որևէ մեկը իրականում վիրավորական, բացասական տերմին չի, մեկը ինձ՝ իմ կոլոտությունը հաշվի առնելով տենց ասի, դիմացիցս կամ հետևիցս, կվիրավորվեմ, ինձ վատ կզգամ:

----------

Գալաթեա (22.05.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էդ BBC-ի պահով, ի դեպ:
Գիտեի՞ք, որ շատ մարդիկ չգիտեն, որ դա բրիտանական հայտնի մեդիայի հապավումն ա։ 
Գիտեն՝ հայերեն բառ ա, որ նշանակում ա՝ բամբասկոտ։

----------

Chuk (22.05.2015), insider (22.05.2015), laro (22.05.2015), մարիօ (23.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2015), Տրիբուն (22.05.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հիմի ո՞նց ես դու Լարոյի պատմածից հասկանում, էդ Պուշկին ասողները որ տարբերակով են ասում։


Լարոն, հստակ քանի անգամ բացատրեց, որ մարդիկ ծաղրելու նպատակով են էդպես ասում: Ես ուղղակի վստահում եմ Լարոյի՝ որպես ականատեսի ներկայացրածին, որովհետև մարդը երբևէ առիթ չի տվել, որ իր անկեղծությանը կամ ընկալունակությանը, իրերը ճիշտ հասկանալ-ըմբռնելու կարողությանը կասկածեմ: :Dntknw: 

ԲիԲիՍին իր մականունը վաստակել ա իր վատ բնավորության շնորհիվ՝ բամբասասիրության, որքան հասկանում եմ, ոչ արտաքինի: Մի հատ էլ ասեմ, ով ինչ ուզում ա ասի, ինչ ուզում ա անի, բայց եթե իմ շրջապատում մեկը մարդկանց մասին խոսելիս թեկուզ ուղղակի տարբերելու համար ասեր՝ Ֆռոդոն, Ֆրիդան, Նապոլեոնը, Պուշկինը, ես մի քանի անգամ կխնդրեի չանել էդպես, իսկ ընթացքում էդ մարդը ուղղակի կդադարեր իմ շրջապատում մնալ, Աթեիստ ջան, որովհետև ինձ տհաճ կլիներ իր հետ շփվելը, որովհետև միջավայրի դերը շատ մեծ ա մարդու կազմավորման գործում, ու վտանգը մեծ ա, որ որոշ ժամանակ անց գուցե ես էլ ընկնեմ իր ջրերը ու սկսեմ ինձնով զբաղվելու փոխարեն սաղ օրը սրա նրա մեջ առանձնահատուկ ակնառու գծեր փնտրել, որ կարողանամ նկարագրել իրանց հետևից, որ մարդիկ տեղը բերեն:

----------

Chuk (22.05.2015), laro (22.05.2015), Գալաթեա (22.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2015), Վոլտերա (22.05.2015)

----------


## laro

Ժողովուրդ բայց թեմայից դուրս մի բան ասեմ. վանաձորցիներիս մոտ մի բան եմ նկատել. մենք սիրում ենք ուրիշի ցավը կիսել, օգնելություն ցույց անգամ էն դեպքում, երբ իրանք էդքան էլ դրա կարիքը չունեն, մեզ նեղություն տալով շատ հաճախ ուրիշին լավություն անել, մենք սրտացավ ենք դիմացինի նկատմամբ, անտարբեր չենք. ու մեկ էլ շատ պարզ ենք ու ձգտում ենք ոչ մի կերպ դիմացինին չվիրավորել: Ես չեմ ասում, որ էս ամեն ինչը մենակ մեզ ա բնորոշ, չի կարելի ընդհանրացնել, իհարկե տեղը շատ հաճախ նշանակություն չունի ու դա չի նշանակում, որ ոչ վանաձորցիներն էդպիսին չեն (այ տես ձգտում եմ չվիրավորել), բայց մեր մոտ էդ շատ արտահայտված ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի հատ վերևի գրածս օրինակը նայի ու անկեղծ պատասխանի։ Մեկին կյաժ կամ բոյով, մյուսին կոլոտ ասելը վիրավորանք ա՞, թե չէ։ Ոչ մեկին չեն խանգարում, ոչ մեկ մեղավոր չի, որ տենց ա և այլն։


Արտ, նայի, քո շրջապատում երևի իմ անունով երկու հոգի չկա, բայց ամեն դեպքում ես սարսափելի կվիրավորվեի, եթե ինձ տարբերակելու համար հենց կոլոտ նշեին: Էդ տենց եմ ասում, որովհետև ես վիրավորվում եմ բոյիս մասին ցանկացած տիպի, նույնիսկ բավական նեյտրալ քոմենթ լսելով: Օրինակ մի անգամ համերգ գնալուց առաջ մի տղա ասեց՝ արի շուտ գնանք, որ կարանանք դեմը կանգնենք, դու կոլոտ ես, չես տեսնի: Էդ իմ կյանքում ստացած ամենամեծ վիրավորանքներից մեկն էր, չնայած ինքը լրիվ բարի մղումներով էր էդ ասել, ու ասածի մեջ ճշմարտություն կար. ես միշտ էլ կանգնովի համերգներին շուտ եմ գնում, որ դեմը կանգնեմ:

Մի ընկերուհի էլ ունեմ, ինքը բլոնդ ա: Ու ահավոր նեղվում ա, երբ իրան տարբերակելու համար ասում են՝ հա՜, էն բլոնդ աղջի՞կը: Ինքը բնականից բլոնդ ա, պիտի չնեղվի, չէ՞:

Ասածս ինչ ա. մարդու արտաքինը բավական նուրբ երևույթ ա, ու ցանկացած անուն կպցնելուց պետք ա բավական զգույշ լինել: Դու չես կարա ասես, թե էդ մարդն ինչ բեքգրաունդ ունի, ինչ կոմպլեքսներ ունի, ինչից ա նեղվում, ինչից չէ: Ինչ խոսք, ամենակայֆ բանն էն ա, երբ կարողանում ես ինքդ քեզ ձեռ առնել: Բայց դա ոչ միշտ ա հաջողվում, ու ամեն դեպքում որևէ մեկի արտաքինի մասին (անկախ սեռից) որևէ բան ասելիս պետք ա մի լավ մտածել:

Ու մեկ էլ. ինչ խոսք, հասարակությունը չի սիրում միջինից տարբերվող անձանց: Էդ կոլոտ, մազոտ ու այլ մականունները կպչում են, որովհետև տվյալ անձը տարբերվում ա տվյալ ժամանակահատվածում տվյալ միջավայրում ընդունված ստանդարտներից: Բայց էկեք մենք էլ լինենք միջինից տարբերվող ու էդ մարդկանց անուններ չկպցնենք:

Հ.Գ. Վահե, Լարոյին հանգիստ թող, բայց ես թևերիս մազերը չեմ հանում: Հարցեր կա՞ն: Ու վայ էն տղային, եթե դա պիտի պատճառ դառնա ինձ մոտենալ կամ չմոտենալու համար:

----------

laro (22.05.2015), Yevuk (22.05.2015), մարիօ (23.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2015), Ուլուանա (24.05.2015), Վոլտերա (22.05.2015)

----------


## laro

Ես համաձայն եմ, որ մի բան, որ  մեկի համար կարա վիրավորական չլինի, մյուսի համար կարա լինի. օրինակ ես խոլերիկ եմ ու շուտ եմ նեղվում բառերից, որոնց տակ տողատակ եմ տեսնում. ճիշտ ա դա իմ մոտ մնայուն չի ու ես անմիջապես արտահայտվում եմ ու շուտ էլ մոռանում եմ վիրավորանքը, խոլերիկին բնորոշ բան ա: 
Հիշում եմ, իմ ամենամոտ ընկերուհին իմ ակնոցներն անվանեց բինոլներ ու ես խիստ նեղվել էի ու դա իմ մեջ տպավորվել ա: Հիմա ես եմ էդ թեմայով հումորմներ անում, ինձ էլ ասեն չեմ նեղվի, ես էլ իմ վրա ինչ-որ խնդալու բաներ կգտնեմ, կասեմ միասին կծիծաղենք: Ասածս ինչ ա. պետք չի մարդկանց կոմպլեքսավորել, մանավանդ փոքր տարիքում երեխայի հոգեբանության վրա էլ ա դա շատ ազդում. մեկին կոտրում ա, մեկին ուժ տալիս, որն էլ պաշտպանական մեխանիզմ ա. ինձ համոզել էին, որ ես մաթեմից լավ չեմ, ես էլ տենց ներշնչել էի ու նորմալ չէի անում մաթեմ, դե մեկ ա իմ մոտ չի ստացվում: Իսկ մարդ էլ կա, կպած անում ա, ոնց թե չի ստացվում, անգամ մարդկանց ապացուցելու համար հենց էդ ուղղությամբ էլ շարունակում ա կրթությունը: Մաման հիմա քրոջս ասում ա դու մարդ չես դառնալու, դու քրոջդ նման սովորող չես լինելու (սովորելու առումով մաման գերագնահատում ա ինձ) ու տենց լիքը ուրիշ բաներ. ես էլ հակառակը, փորձում եմ ռեալ ասել, որ չկոտրվի ու չնեղվի. իմ համար էդ մարդը չի եղել, ես ինքնուրույն եմ հասել իմ ինքնուրույնությանը:

----------


## lampone

Խնդիրն այն է, որ հիմա բավական քիչ մարդկանց կարելի է հանդիպել, ովքեր նրբանկատ են: Ամեն մեկի գլխում ինչ ապուշ միտք ծագի միանգամից արտահայտում է` իրեն նեղություն չտալով մտածելու ասվածի հետևանքների մասին: Մարդիկ (հիմա արդեն հիվանդագին աստիճանի) շաաաատ են ուզում ինչ-որ բանով աչքի ընկնել (տղաները հիմնականում խոսքի, աղջիկները` արտաքինի միջոցով) ու սկսում են էժանագին բաներ ասել ու անել: Օֆֆ լավ էհ, ջղայնացա… 
Իսկ ընկերական միջավայրում օր. “կյաժ” ասելը նորմալ է միայն այն դեպքում, երբ ճանաչում ես ընկերոջդ ու գիտես, որ անձամբ իր կողմից դա ընդունելի է:

----------

Ռեյ սամա (22.05.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Լավ, էլի իմ վրա օրինակը բերեմ:
Ինստիտուտում իմ ածական անունը մոզգ էր:
Բայց ես էս վախտ շատ նիհար ու արագաշարժ էի ու շատ հնարավոր ա, իմ հետևից ինձ ասել են ասենք մողես: Բայց ես դա չեմ լսել: Ո՞նց կարա դա համարվի վիրավորանք:  Հա, պիտակավորում ա, բայց ոչ վիրավորանք քանի դեռ ես չեն վիրավորվել։ Իսկ ես չեմ կարա վիրավորվեմ, քանի դեռ չեմ լսել:

----------


## kitty

> Լավ, էլի իմ վրա օրինակը բերեմ:
> Ինստիտուտում իմ ածական անունը մոզգ էր:
> Բայց ես էս վախտ շատ նիհար ու արագաշարժ էի ու շատ հնարավոր ա, իմ հետևից ինձ ասել են ասենք մողես: Բայց ես դա չեմ լսել: Ո՞նց կարա դա համարվի վիրավորանք:  Հա, պիտակավորում ա, բայց ոչ վիրավորանք քանի դեռ ես չեն վիրավորվել։ Իսկ ես չեմ կարա վիրավորվեմ, քանի դեռ չեմ լսել:


Բայց ի՞նչ գիտեք,որ էտ աղջիկը չի լսել:Ո՞վ կարող է հաստատ ասել:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ, էլի իմ վրա օրինակը բերեմ:
> Ինստիտուտում իմ ածական անունը մոզգ էր:
> Բայց ես էս վախտ շատ նիհար ու արագաշարժ էի ու շատ հնարավոր ա, իմ հետևից ինձ ասել են ասենք մողես: Բայց ես դա չեմ լսել: Ո՞նց կարա դա համարվի վիրավորանք:  Հա, պիտակավորում ա, բայց ոչ վիրավորանք քանի դեռ ես չեն վիրավորվել։ Իսկ ես չեմ կարա վիրավորվեմ, քանի դեռ չեմ լսել:


Արտ ջան, ընդհանրապես որ մեկին անուն են կպցնում ու դա դառնում ա լայն կիրառվող, ՍՈՎՈՐԱԲԱՐ (անշուշտ՝ ոչ միշտ) վաղ թե ուշ հասնում ա նաև տիրոջը: Պատահական ա լսում, մեկը խաբար ա տալիս,  մեկը ջղայն ժամանակ դեմքին ա ասում, մեկը մոռանում ա, որ իրա մոտ չպիտի ասի: Նենց որ եթե քեզ մողես ասած լինեն, դու իմացած կլինեիր: Թե՞ կարող ա իմացել ես, թե չէ որտեղի՞ց վերցրիր, ա՛յ մոզգ  :Jpit:

----------

Ուլուանա (24.05.2015)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Հա մի բան էլ ես հիշեցի: Ուրեմն մի յոթ ութ տարի առաջ ես իմ էս նույն բոյին էի, ինչ հիմա եմ ու ինձ բակում անընդհատ բոյլուղ էին ասում` հատուկ շեշտելով իմ  բոյով լինելը: Պետք ա որ չնեղվեի՞ չէ, ուրախանայի ասենք, որ ես բոյով եմ, բայց չէ, ես ահավոր էի նեղվում, չեք պատկերացնի,  թե ինչքան էի կոմպլեքսավորվում իմ էդ բոյից: Անընդհատ աղոթում էի ( դե էն վախտ հլա քրիստոնյա էի  :Jpit:  ) որ կոլոտանամ գոնե մի քիչ կամ վատագույն դեպքում էլ չբոյովանամ: Հա ի դեպ տենց էլ եղավ, էդ տարիքից սկսած էլ չեմ բոյովանում նորմալ:
Ինչ էի ուզում ասել` մարդու մոտ ցանկացած հատկանիշ կամ թեկուզ յուրահատկություն ( բոյով,  կոլոտ, փոքր քիթ, ծուռ քիթ, լոշտակ, մազոտ կամ անմազ և այլն) կարա վերածվի կոմպլեքսի` ծաղրվելու, էդ հատկանիշից ածական սարքելու դեպքում: Ու կարա չվերածվի կոմպլեքսի` դրա մասին չխոսելով, շրջապատում չքննարկելով ու առավել ևս որպես տարբերակիչ էդ մարդուն չնկարագրելով: 

Ու մեկ էլ հիշում եմ , որ մի անգամ Ուլուանան իմ ծաղրանկարն էր արել ու ես դա ահավոր ծանր էի տարել  :Blush:

----------

boooooooom (22.05.2015), Նիկեա (07.01.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Անընդհատ աղոթում էի ( դե էն վախտ հլա քրիստոնյա էի  ) որ կոլոտանամ գոնե մի քիչ կամ վատագույն դեպքում էլ չբոյովանամ: Հա ի դեպ տենց էլ եղավ, էդ տարիքից սկսած էլ չեմ բոյովանում նորմալ:


Տենց ա էլի, աղոթում ես, Աստված աղոթքդ ի կատար ա ածում ու դու դադարում ես իրան հավատալ:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.12.2016), Աթեիստ (22.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2015), Նիկեա (07.01.2017), Ուլուանա (24.05.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ո՞վ ա հիշում Շիրվանզադեի Քաոսը: 




> Լուսամուտներից	մեկի	առջև	կանգնած	էր	մի	կին	և	ժպտալով	նայում	էր: Ահա	հենց	այդ	ժպիտն	էր, որ	գրգռեց	Միքայելի	արյունը: Կինը	բարձրահասակ	էր, առողջ թիկունքներով, դեմքի	խոշոր, բայց	բարեհամբույր	գծերով: *Նշանավորն	այդ	դեմքի	վրա	բարակ, նոսր, նրբաթել	բեղերն	էին. մի	բան, որ	Միքայելի	համար	մի	անօրինակ հրապույր	ուներ:*


Հազար տարի առաջ եմ կարդացել, բայց էս թեմայի պատճառով հիշեցի իմ վաղ պատանեկան տրավմաներից մեկը - բեղավոր կին, որը կարա հրապուրիչ լինի: Բայց փաստորեն կարա՝ Շահը վկա: Մուրուքավոր կինն էլ կարա հրապուրիչ լինի՝ Կոնչիտան վկա: Պուշկինն էլ կարա՝ laro-ն վկա:  

Ամեն դեպքում, աղջկան Պուշկին ասել չի կարելի: Էտ նույն բանն ա, որ մի քիչ առանց թրաշի ու մեծ քամակով տղուն (որը հաճախ պատահող երևույթ ա) ասես Քիմ Քարդաշյան, կամ ավելի վատ՝ Հրանուշ Հակոբյան:

----------

boooooooom (22.05.2015), Chuk (22.05.2015), kitty (22.05.2015), Mephistopheles (05.12.2016), Quyr Qery (06.12.2016), Աթեիստ (22.05.2015), Արէա (22.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2015), Վոլտերա (22.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞վ ա հիշում Շիրվանզադեի Քաոսը: 
> 
> 
> 
> Հազար տարի առաջ եմ կարդացել, բայց էս թեմայի պատճառով հիշեցի իմ վաղ պատանեկան տրավմաներից մեկը - բեղավոր կին, որը կարա հրապուրիչ լինի: Բայց փաստորեն կարա՝ Շահը վկա: Մուրուքավոր կինն էլ կարա հրապուրիչ լինի՝ Կոնչիտան վկա: Պուշկինն էլ կարա՝ laro-ն վկա:  
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, աղջկան Պուշկին ասել չի կարելի: Էտ նույն բանն ա, որ մի քիչ առանց թրաշի ու մեծ քամակով տղուն (որը հաճախ պատահող երևույթ ա) ասես Քիմ Քարդաշյան, կամ ավելի վատ՝ Հրանուշ Հակոբյան:


Ահա, ես էլ Իրվինգի «Մինչև քեզ գտնեմ» վեպի հերոսուհի Էմմային հիշեցի, որը գլխավոր հերոսին հենց իրա բեղերով էր գրավել, ու իրանք մինչև Էմմայի կյանքի վերջ նենց լավ էլ հավեսով սեքս էին անում:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.05.2015)

----------


## Վոլտերա

...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա: 
> 
> Եթե իրա մասին ասեն՝ էն մազոտ աղջիկը, ուղղակի տեղը բերելու, տարբերելու համար, նորմալ ա, որովհետև նկարագրում ես, բայց եթե էդ նույն մազոտն ասես զուտ ծաղրելու, ղժժալու նպատակով, նորմալ չի: Դու հասուն մարդ ես, մեկ-մեկ սիրում ես պրովակացիոն երևել, բայց վստահ եմ տարբերությունը ինքդ ակնհայտորեն զգում ես:
> 
> 
> Ես ինձ վրա հենց օրինակը կբերեմ: Իմ ունքերն իրար կպած են, իմ մասին եթե ասեն՝ ունքերն իրար կպած տղան, կամ միունքանի տղան՝ նկարագրելու համար, որ դիմացինը պատկերացնի ում մասին ա խոսքը, նորմալ ա, եթե ինձ էլ ասեն ինչ-որ քննարկման մեջ ինչ-որ խիստ տեղին առիթով՝ այ օրինակ քո կպած ունքերը, էլի նորմալ ա: Բայց եթե ակնհայտ ծաղրելու, հետևից զազրախոսելու նպատակով ասեն ունքերն իրար կպածը, միունքանին, յախք արա, հորս արև էն ով ա եղած, կամ ընդհանրապես Ֆրիդա ասեն (ասենք հայտնի նկարչուհու ունքերի հետ զուգահեռ տանելով), գիտե՞ս, էնքան ասեն, բայց ախր դա ակնհայտ տգեղ բամբասանք ու ղժժալ կլինի, Աթեիստ:


Գոհ պտի լինես որ սաշիկ չեն ասում…

----------

Աթեիստ (22.05.2015), Շինարար (22.05.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լարո ջան, կարծում եմ՝ էս վերջինն ամենակարևոր կետն ա: Հիմա էլի տղամարդիկ կգան, կասեն՝ էսթետիկ չի և այլն:


էսթետիկ չի…

----------

Տրիբուն (22.05.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Գոհ պտի լինես որ սաշիկ չեն ասում…


Էնքան ասեն, գլուխներն էլ թող քարով տան, Մեֆ ջան, Լոռվա սարերից թքած ունեմ էդ մարդկանց վրա, ում բանուգործը ինձ պիտակ կպցնելն ա:

----------

Chuk (23.05.2015), laro (23.05.2015), Mephistopheles (22.05.2015), Sambitbaba (22.05.2015), Աթեիստ (22.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2015), Վոլտերա (23.05.2015)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Հ.Գ. Վահե, Լարոյին հանգիստ թող, բայց ես թևերիս մազերը չեմ հանում: Հարցեր կա՞ն: Ու վայ էն տղային, եթե դա պիտի պատճառ դառնա ինձ մոտենալ կամ չմոտենալու համար:


Թևի մազերը ոչինչ:

----------


## GriFFin

> Հա մի բան էլ ես հիշեցի: Ուրեմն մի յոթ ութ տարի առաջ ես իմ էս նույն բոյին էի, ինչ հիմա եմ ու ինձ բակում անընդհատ բոյլուղ էին ասում` հատուկ շեշտելով իմ  բոյով լինելը: Պետք ա որ չնեղվեի՞ չէ, ուրախանայի ասենք, որ ես բոյով եմ, բայց չէ, ես ահավոր էի նեղվում, չեք պատկերացնի,  թե ինչքան էի կոմպլեքսավորվում իմ էդ բոյից: Անընդհատ աղոթում էի ( դե էն վախտ հլա քրիստոնյա էի  ) որ կոլոտանամ գոնե մի քիչ կամ վատագույն դեպքում էլ չբոյովանամ: Հա ի դեպ տենց էլ եղավ, էդ տարիքից սկսած էլ չեմ բոյովանում նորմալ:
> Ինչ էի ուզում ասել` մարդու մոտ ցանկացած հատկանիշ կամ թեկուզ յուրահատկություն ( բոյով,  կոլոտ, փոքր քիթ, ծուռ քիթ, լոշտակ, մազոտ կամ անմազ և այլն) կարա վերածվի կոմպլեքսի` ծաղրվելու, էդ հատկանիշից ածական սարքելու դեպքում: Ու կարա չվերածվի կոմպլեքսի` դրա մասին չխոսելով, շրջապատում չքննարկելով ու առավել ևս որպես տարբերակիչ էդ մարդուն չնկարագրելով: 
> 
> Ու մեկ էլ հիշում եմ , որ մի անգամ Ուլուանան իմ ծաղրանկարն էր արել ու ես դա ահավոր ծանր էի տարել


Բոյից մի խոսացեք էլի։ Գնում ես հեծո գնելու ու քեզ ասում են, որ բոյիդ պատճառով 50000- ով ավելի թանգը պիտի վերցնես։ Այ քեզ բան։

----------


## GriFFin

Մալենա կինոն ո՞վ ա տեսել։ Էդ կինոյում հերոսուհին ( Մոնիկա Բելուչին ա խաղում)  առաթ թևատակի մազ ունի, եթե ուշադիր եք եղել, բայց էդ իրան պակաս գրավիչ չէր դարձնում։ Ինձ թվում ա, եթե մարդ չի ուզում մազերը հանի, դիետա պահի, որ նիհարի, չծխի-չխմի, անկախ մարդկանց կարծիքից՝  ինքը էդ չի անի։ Ու ասեմ, որ մազ հանելը/ սափրելը հիգիենայի հետ կապ չունի։

----------

Աթեիստ (26.05.2015)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

էսօր սենց բան ընկավ աչքովս։ Բժիշկներ, ի՞նչ կասեք։




> *Կուսաթաղանթ գոյություն չունի՞. շվեդ գիտնականներ*
> Սեռական կրթության շվեդական RFSU ասոցիացիան հայտարարել է, որ արդեն ժամանակն է վերջ տալու կուսաթաղանթի  առասպելական ստատուսին: Նախորդ գարնանն ասոցիացիան հրապարակեց մի գրքույկ` կուսաթաղանթի հետ կապված միֆերի վերաբերյալ:
> 
> 
> Գրքույկը մեծ ընդունելության արժանացավ և արդյունքոմ թարգմանվեց անգլերեն , արաբերեն  և սորանի (Իրաքի քրդերեն) լեզուներով: Այս հրատարակության մեջ ասոցիացիան առաջարկում է կուսաթաղանթի համար օգտագործել նոր արտահայտություն` Վագինալ թագ:
> 
> 
> 
> «Երբ մենք  սկսեցինք օգտագործել նոր տերմինը, որը շվեդերենով լինում է «սլիդկրանս», շատերին  դուր եկավ, որ կա մի տերմին, որն ավելի կոնկրետ է բնութագրում մարմնի այդ հատվածը: Շատերը հարցնում էին , թե ինչո՞ւ մենք գրքույկը չենք թարգմանել: Հիմա մենք դա արել ենք». ասում է ասոցիացիայի գլխավոր քատուղար` Ասա Ռենգերը: «Վագինալ թագը կնոջ մարմնի անբաժանելի մասնիկն է, որը մնում է նրա հետ մինչև կյանքի վերջը: Այն չի անհետանում առաջին սեռական հարաբերությունից հետո: Շատ կանանց մոտ առաջին սեռական հարաբերության ժամանակ արյունահոսություն չի առաջանում: Կուսաթաղանթի  վերաբերյալ միֆերը ստեղծվել են այն բանի համար, որպեսզի հնարավոր լինի կառավարել կանանց ազատությունը և սեքսուալությունը: Իսկ դրա դեմ պայքարի միակ միջոցը հասարակության տեղեկացվածությունն է և այդ կապակցությամբ գիտելիքների տարածումը». հավելում է նա:
> ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շվեդների պոլիտկոռեկտությունը սպանում ա  :LOL:  Վագինալ թագը ո՞րս ա: Անունն ինչ ուզում ես, դիր: Էնտեղ կա էլաստիկ թաղանթ, որը պատռվում ա առաջին սեռական հարաբերության ժամանակ կամ չի պատռվում, եթե շատ ավելի խորն ա տեղակայված: Ու հա, էդ թաղանթի կտորտանքները մնում են հեշտոցում: Էստեղից էլ կուսաթաղանթ կարելու պրակտիկան:

Ես համաձայն եմ, որ կուսության հարցը սեռական խտրականություն ա, ու չի կարելի կանանց դատել ըստ դրա: Բայց կուսաթաղանթ գոյություն ունի: Հիմա թե անունը փոխում եք, որ պոլիտկոռեկտ լինի, էդ ուրիշ հարց:

Հ.Գ. փաստորեն, համաձայն էս հոդվածի հայ աղջկերքը կարելու կարիք չունեն: Ընդամենը պիտի սեքս չուզենան, լուբրիկացիա չլինի, որ ցավով-բանով արյուն դուրս բերվի, հաջորդ օրը Ճապոնիայի դրոշն ի ցույց դնեն:

----------

Ariadna (02.06.2015), GriFFin (26.05.2015), Աթեիստ (26.05.2015), Մուշու (28.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հ.Գ. փաստորեն, համաձայն էս հոդվածի հայ աղջկերքը կարելու կարիք չունեն: Ընդամենը պիտի սեքս չուզենան, լուբրիկացիա չլինի, որ ցավով-*բանով* արյուն դուրս բերվի, հաջորդ օրը Ճապոնիայի դրոշն ի ցույց դնեն:



Դու էլ նենց ոչինչ պոլիտկոռեկտ ես  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Էսօր էս հոդվածը կարդացի, ու դա դրդեց, որ թեման բացեմ, չնայած վերջին ժամանակներս բավական հաճախ է կնոջ՝ սեփական մարմինը տնօրինելու հարցը քննարկման թեմա դառնում:
> 
> Օրեցօր շատանում են կանանց արտաքինի նկատմամբ պահանջները: Գրեթե ոչ մի ժամանակակից կնոջ մարմին բնական չէ, այնպիսին չէ, ինչպիսին բնությունը ստեղծել է (մազահեռացում, վարսահարդարում, շպարի գործածում, պլաստիկ վիրահատություններ, բոտոքս և այլն, ինչ ասես կարող ես մտածել): Իսկ ամենավատն այն է, որ շատ ժամանակ դա ոչ թե կնոջ ընտրությունն է, այլ հասարակության պարտադրանքը: Նույն խնդիրը բնավ չկա տղամարդկանց դեպքում. մորուքով տղամարդը շատ ավելի նորմալ է դիտվում, քան թևատակերը չթրաշած կինը: Ավելին՝ շատ հաճախ երբ որևէ կին հայտնի է դառնում, հաջողության է հասնում, միանգամից սկսվում են նրա արտաքինի մասին քննարկումներ (բերանը ծուռ է, գեր է, էս է, էն է), մինչդեռ տղամարդկանց դեպքում նման բաներ շատ քիչ են հանդիպում: 
> 
> Կուզեի էս թեմայում քննարկեինք հասարակության դրած պահանջները և կնոջ՝ սեփական մարմինը տնօրինելու իրավունքը: Ինչու՞ են նման պահանջներ կանանց նկատմամբ դրվում, իսկ տղամարդկանց նկատմամբ՝ ոչ: Ինչու՞ է կնոջ արտաքինն այդքան կարևորվում և արդյոք գեղեցկության ժամանակակից չափանիշներն օբյեկտիվ են և որքանով են դրանք կարևոր ընդհանրապես:


Երեկ էս լավ թեմայի մասին էի հիշել. նոր կարծիքներ չկա՞ն  :Smile:

----------


## CactuSoul

Մի ժամանակ սենց բան եմ ասել, էս թեմային կսազի․



> Կանայք մազոխիստներ են, քանի որ իրենց ենթարկում են տարբեր տեսակի տանջանքների՝ տղամարդկանց դուր գալու համար, իսկ տղամարդիկ սադիստներ են, քանի որ իմանալով այդ մասին՝ այնուամենայնիվ իրենց լավ են զգում դրանից:

----------


## Շինարար

> Սովորելու վրա ա: 
> 
> Ի դեպ, մի բան եմ նկատել, չգիտեմ կկիսեք կարծիքս, թե չէ: Տենդենց եմ նկատել, որ տղամարդիկ սկսել են ավելի շատ հետևել իրենց արտաքինին, կանայք ավելի քիչ: Հատկապես արևմուտքում: Նայում ես տղեն ժելեյած մազերով, օղով, դաջվածքով, վզից էլ մի զռթիկ կախած, հետի աղջիկը թեթև քսված, մազերը չֆենած, գրեթե առանց զարդերի:




Միանշանակ տենց ա, մենակ խնամքը չէ, նաև կազմվածքին հետևելը, լիքը զույգեր եմ տեսնեմ՝ գեր կանայք, սլացիկ տղաներ, չնայած կնոջ գիրացումը գուցե կախված է ծննդաբերության հետ, բայց էստեղ ընդհանրապես մի տեսակ անառողջ են գիրանում, չգիտեմ ոնց բացատրեմ, բայց Հայաստանի գերերը իմ աչքին տենց անառողջ տեսք չունեն, մեծանում ա հիմնականում փորը տղամարդկանց դեպքում, կոնքերը՝ կանանց, էստեղ մի տեսակ ուղղակի հաստանում են, չեմ հասկանում դա ինչի հետ ա կապված:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միանշանակ տենց ա, մենակ խնամքը չէ, նաև կազմվածքին հետևելը, լիքը զույգեր եմ տեսնեմ՝ գեր կանայք, սլացիկ տղաներ, չնայած կնոջ գիրացումը գուցե կախված է ծննդաբերության հետ, բայց էստեղ ընդհանրապես մի տեսակ անառողջ են գիրանում, չգիտեմ ոնց բացատրեմ, բայց Հայաստանի գերերը իմ աչքին տենց անառողջ տեսք չունեն, մեծանում ա հիմնականում փորը տղամարդկանց դեպքում, կոնքերը՝ կանանց, էստեղ մի տեսակ ուղղակի հաստանում են, չեմ հասկանում դա ինչի հետ ա կապված:


Վայ, ես լրիվ հակառակը կասեի։ Հայաստանում են թե՛ կանայք, թե՛ տղամարդիկ անառողջ գեր։ Կարող ա եսիմինչ ավելորդ քաշ չունենան, բայց չմարզվածությունը թափվում ա վրաներից։ Իսկ էստեղ եթե գերեր տեսնում եմ, կա՛մ Հայաստանի անառողջների տիպի են (ու որպես կանոն, թող ինձ ներեն բոլորը, բայց ոչ էնքան բարձր ինտելեկտով մարդիկ են), կա՛մ կոնկրետ հիվանդություն ունեն, ինչը գիրացնում ա իրանց։

----------


## Շինարար

> Վայ, ես լրիվ հակառակը կասեի։ Հայաստանում են թե՛ կանայք, թե՛ տղամարդիկ անառողջ գեր։ Կարող ա եսիմինչ ավելորդ քաշ չունենան, բայց չմարզվածությունը թափվում ա վրաներից։ Իսկ էստեղ եթե գերեր տեսնում եմ, կա՛մ Հայաստանի անառողջների տիպի են (ու որպես կանոն, թող ինձ ներեն բոլորը, բայց ոչ էնքան բարձր ինտելեկտով մարդիկ են), կա՛մ կոնկրետ հիվանդություն ունեն, ինչը գիրացնում ա իրանց։


օքեյ, քանի որ էթիկապես ճիշտ չի նկարել, նկարներ դնելը, չեմ կարա դնեմ, համեմատենք:

----------


## LisBeth

Ոչ մեկը չի կարա ստիպի կամ պարտադրի գնալ որևէ ինքնախոշտանգման գեղեցիկ լինելու համար։ Ամեն մեկն ինքն ա որոշում։ Չես ուզում մի արա, եթե մարդիկ ունեն ձևավորված, ստանդարտ պատկերացում գեղեցկության ու համակրելիության մասին, դա հլը գործողությունների առաջնորդագրություն չի, առավել ևս օբյեկտիվի հավակնություն չունի։ Իհարկե, եթե ասենք դու հարյուր մարդկանց մեջ հարցում ես անում ու իրանցից 85 պատասխանում ա "մեծ կրծքեր", ու դու դա գիտություն ես համարում, կարաս բողոքես, գլխով տաս պատին ու լիքը այլ անօգուտ բաներով զբաղվես՝ մեկ, կրծքերդ տաս մեծացնել՝ երկու,  էն 5 տոկոսի մեջ սփոփանք գտնես՝ երեք, դառնաս դզեն բուդդիստ, որ մարդկանց կարծիքը քեզ հավասարակշռությունից չհանի՝ չորս, մեդիտացիա անես, նայես հոգուդ խորքը ու հաշտվես քո ֆիզիկական մարմնավորման հետ՝ ևն։ 
 Ինձ թվում ա կանայք, և թե տղամարդիկ այդպիսի քայլի կարան գնան սեփական մարմնի հետ համերաշխ ապրելու ձգտումից նաև։ Հիմա ասենք, տղամարդիկ մարզվում են, հիմա ի՞նչ, կանայք են պահանջ ներկայացնո՞ւմ։ Մեկը ես մկանային մասսայից վատանում եմ, էն որ չափից դուրս ա, էնքան էն մարզվում, ձեռքերը մնում են մարմնի կողքերը տնկված, էլ չեմ ասում որ կոֆեինա-տաուրինային խառնուրդներից տախիկարդիայի նոպաներ են լինում, մկանների պատռվածքներ, հոդացավեր։ Ուզում ես ասես հլը հանգստացեք մի հատ, էտ ո՞ւմ, ի՞նչ եք ապացուցում։  Երևի իրենք իրենց։ Նենց որ ազատ են վարվելու իրենց օրգանիզմի հետ ոնց ճիշտ են գտնում։

----------

Alphaone (05.12.2016), John (05.12.2016), Մուշու (05.12.2016)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Երբ Հայաստանում էի, ինձ լիքը ասել են որ վրես աղջկա շնորհք չկա: Ասենք՝ երբեմն էնպիսի կիսածանոթ մարդիկ կկպնեին էն փաստերից, թե ինչի՞ ունքերս նորմալ հանած չի, ինչի՞ են շորերս լայն, ինչի՞ եմ տղավարի քայլում, ինչի՞ լիֆ հագած չեմ ու էսպես շարունակ, որ անկախ ինձնից վատ էի զգում, որ էս կարգի խառնվում էին իմ կյանքին: Կամ որ չէին ասում՝ քեզ մի քիչ հետևես, սիրուն աղջիկ կդառնաս: Դե արի ու բացատրի, որ ինձ լավ էլ դուր են գալիս իմ ունքերն էլ, շորերն էլ, քայլվածքն էլ... Թե մարդիկ ինչ են կարծում, իմ խնդիրը չի, գեղեցկության ստանդարտներն էլ միանշանակ չեն, կարևորը՝ շորերս ու հատկապես կոշիկներս հարմար լինեն, ու ես էլ ինձ հարմարավետ զգամ: Ուղղակ ահավոր զզվելի ա էն փաստը, որ հարևանի կնգա մորքուրի հարսն ու էդ կարգի մարդիկ որոշում են խառնվել ու իրենց ճաշակը թելադրել:

Ես միշտ զարմացել եմ, թե ԵՊՀ-ում աղջիկներից շատերը ոնց էին ամեն օր զուգված-զարդարված, փոքրիկ սումԸՇկեքով գալիս, երբ ես յեքա ուսապարկով էի քարշ գալիս ու հոգիս կծախեի սատանային 5 րոպե քնելու համար: Բայց դե իրենց որոշումն ու ճաշակն ա, ինձ ինչ: Բայց Գերմանիայում մի տեսակ նենց կայֆ ա, մտնում ես համալսարան, զգում ես, որ համալսարանում ես. աղջիկ-տղա ուսապարկերով, պարզ հագնված, մի պատի տակ բջջի կառուցվածքից են խոսում, մյուսում՝ մարդու անատոմիական մոդելի վրա օրգաններ են դասավորում, էն մյուսում՝ խնդիր են լուծում, գետնին նստած գիրք են կարդում:

----------

Alphaone (05.12.2016), Apsara (22.12.2016), boooooooom (06.12.2016), John (05.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (05.12.2016), Աթեիստ (05.12.2016), Արէա (05.12.2016), Մուշու (05.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (07.12.2016), Ներսես_AM (06.12.2016), Նիկեա (05.12.2016), Ուլուանա (05.12.2016), Վոլտերա (06.12.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Վայ, ես լրիվ հակառակը կասեի։ Հայաստանում են թե՛ կանայք, թե՛ տղամարդիկ անառողջ գեր։ Կարող ա եսիմինչ ավելորդ քաշ չունենան, բայց չմարզվածությունը թափվում ա վրաներից։ Իսկ էստեղ եթե գերեր տեսնում եմ, կա՛մ Հայաստանի անառողջների տիպի են (ու որպես կանոն, թող ինձ ներեն բոլորը, բայց ոչ էնքան բարձր ինտելեկտով մարդիկ են), կա՛մ կոնկրետ հիվանդություն ունեն, ինչը գիրացնում ա իրանց։


Բյուր տես էս հոդվածը Almost two thirds of adult Britons are overweight.

----------


## Հայկօ



----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), CactuSoul (06.12.2016), Chilly (06.12.2016), ivy (06.12.2016), Life (05.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (05.12.2016), Աթեիստ (05.12.2016), Արէա (06.12.2016), Մուշու (05.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (07.12.2016), Ռուֆուս (05.12.2016)

----------


## Alphaone

Մի ըկերուհի ունեմ, լավ աղջիկ ա, բայց մի օր՝ էս սվիտրն էլ չհագնես (ակումբի վերջին հանդիպմանն էդ էի հագել), մի փոքր քսվի, մազերդ սարքի, մի ուրիշ օր՝ հերիք ա էդ յաքա սումկեքը վերցնես, մի քիչ աղջկական քայլի... բանի տեղ չեմ դնում, բայց ժամանակ առ ժամանակ բզիկներս բզզում են...
Մարմնի վրայի մազերից ես զզվում եմ ու խնամքով հեռացնում՝ էդ ոչ թե հասարակական ճնշման արդյունք ա, որ նստել ա եթագիտակցության մեջ, այլ՝ իրականում դիսկոմֆորտ, բայց ոչ մեկին փնթի չեմ համարի նույն մազերը չհեռացնելու համար, թևերիս մազերն, օրինակ, կյանքում հեռացրած չկամ: 
Հոնքերս կյանքում չէի հանի, եթե ժամանակին «գլխիս չսարքեին»... հիմա որ չեմ հանում, կատաստրոֆիկ արտաքին եմ ունենում, ճարահատյալ հանում եմ, քանի որ ինքս էլ չեմ բաշարում, ամիսը 2000 դրամ  ))
բայց այ որ իմ նորմալ քաշից չաղացել էի, էդ իմ համար աշխարհի վերջն էր, տեղս չէի գտնում, ինձ թվում էր ես անընդհատ քրտնում եմ, վրայիցս տհաճ հոտ ա գալիս ու խնդիրը հասարակությունը չէր, ոչ մեկ ինձ չէր ասել՝ չաղ ես, ես 47-ից 57 էի դարձել, ու էդ 10 կգ-ն մաշելը մի քանի տարու չափ դարձել էր սևեռուն գաղափար, տարօրինակն էն էր, որ չնայած քիչ ուտելուն ու լիքը չլվելնուն էդ քաշը չէր պակասում մինչև էս վերջերս չիջա 51, թեթևացած շունչ քաշեցի:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.12.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Կնոջ մարմինը, ոնց ուզում ա լինի, մեկ ա սիրուն բան ա, սիրում եմ:  :Love: 
Մանավանդ որ ոսկրոտ է լինում: 
Սերերս են:

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2016), John (06.12.2016), Աթեիստ (06.12.2016), Անվերնագիր (06.12.2016), Վոլտերա (06.12.2016)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Կնոջ մարմինը, ոնց ուզում ա լինի, մեկ ա սիրուն բան ա,


Համաձայն եմ :Love:

----------


## ivy

> Համաձայն եմ


Եթե իրենց չի խանգարում, ուրիշներին ի՞նչ: 
Պետք չի ծաղրել մարդկանց:

Կոնկրետ գիրությունը իհարկե մենակ էսթետիկ խնդիր չի, այլ առաջին հերթին՝ առողջական: 
Իհարկե լավ կլինի, որ բոլոր մարդիկ էլ առողջ ապրեն, և ճարպակալումն էլ գնալով չշատանա: Բայց դե վերջին հաշվով՝ իրենց ընտրությունն է ու իրենց մարմինը:

----------

GriFFin (07.12.2016), Quyr Qery (06.12.2016), Հայկօ (06.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (07.12.2016), Շինարար (06.12.2016), Ուլուանա (06.12.2016), Ռուֆուս (06.12.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Պետք չի ծաղրել մարդկանց:


Անվերնոն ոչ թե ծաղրում էր գեր կանանց, այլ հակադրվում էր Quyr Qery֊ի միանշանակ բնորոշմանը, թե՝ ցանկացած կնոջ մարմին գեղեցիկ է։

----------

Աթեիստ (06.12.2016), Անվերնագիր (07.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Անվերնոն ոչ թե ծաղրում էր գեր կանանց, այլ հակադրվում էր Quyr Qery֊ի միանշանակ բնորոշմանը, թե՝ ցանկացած կնոջ մարմին գեղեցիկ է։


Սա ինձ համար կոչվում է ծաղր.



> Համաձայն եմ

----------


## CactuSoul

> Սա ինձ համար կոչվում է ծաղր.


Էդ դեպքում ծաղրը Quyr Qery֊ին էր ուղղված :)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Էդ դեպքում ծաղրը Quyr Qery֊ին էր ուղղված


Ինձ ինչի՞։
Հա հենց էդպես, ես կնոջ մարմինը սիրում եմ։ Գրել եմ հատուկ մանավանդ ոսկրոտ, ինձ էլ էդպես է դուր գալիս։
Սակայն գեր կանայաք ևս կարող են ինձ դու գալ։
Իսկ տվյալ նկարը հեչ էլ հակադրություն չէր։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կարա՞ք մի վարկյան ձեր տուֆտա կոռեկտությունը մի կողմ դնեք ու պարզապես ընդունեք - Քույր Քերուն դրել էլ կանանց նկարներ գեղեցիկ մարմիններով, իսկ Անվերնագիրը՝ անճոռնի մարմիններով։ Ու հա, կնոջ մարմինտ կարա նաև տգեղ ու անճոռնի լինի։ Տղամարդունը նույնպես։ Ու եթե դա իրանց չի խանգարում, իրանց գործն ա։ Բայց անճոռնիին ասում ենք անճոռնի, գեղեցիկին՝ գեղեցիկ, առանց իրար խանգարելու։

----------

Freeman (09.12.2016), Աթեիստ (07.12.2016), Անվերնագիր (08.12.2016), Արշակ (07.12.2016), Յոհաննես (09.12.2016), Ուլուանա (07.12.2016)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Կարա՞ք մի վարկյան ձեր տուֆտա կոռեկտությունը մի կողմ դնեք ու պարզապես ընդունեք - Քույր Քերուն դրել էլ կանանց նկարներ գեղեցիկ մարմիններով, իսկ Անվերնագիրը՝ անճոռնի մարմիններով։ Ու հա, կնոջ մարմինտ կարա նաև տգեղ ու անճոռնի լինի։ Տղամարդունը նույնպես։ Ու եթե դա իրանց չի խանգարում, իրանց գործն ա։ Բայց անճոռնիին ասում ենք անճոռնի, գեղեցիկին՝ գեղեցիկ, առանց իրար խանգարելու։


Սիրուն ու գեշ համարելը մի հարց ա (ու շատ սուբյեկտիվ հարց, մեր մեջ ասած), դրա համար ձեռ առնելը՝ լրիվ ուրիշ: Ոնց որ թե ոչ մեկ չէր ասում՝ բոլոր կանայք չքնաղ են, անկրկնելի յուրահատուկ ձյան փաթիլներ են, բլա-բլա-բլա: Ամեն մեկը սիրունության իր պատկերացումը ունի, Անվերնագրի ցուցադրած կանանց էլ լիքը սիրողներ կան: Բայց ստեղ կոնկրետ ձեռ առնելու դեպքն ա: Հիմա որ սկսենք սենց խորանալ, բոլորիս վրա էլ՝ Անվերնագրից սկսած, ինձնով վերջացրած, էնքան ձեռ առնելու բան կգտնենք, որ թող ու փախի: Հեչ պարտադիր չի քեզ դուր չեկած ամեն բան աջուձախ բարձր գոռաս, չէ՞: Ինձ էլ դուր չեն գալիս տենց կանայք. գնամ, մատս տնկեմ վրաներն ու սկսեմ ղժժա՞լ:

----------

Մուշու (07.12.2016), Շինարար (08.12.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ոնց որ թե ոչ մեկ չէր ասում՝ բոլոր կանայք չքնաղ են, անկրկնելի յուրահատուկ ձյան փաթիլներ են, բլա-բլա-բլա:


Quyr Qery-ն ասում էր։



> Ինձ էլ դուր չեն գալիս տենց կանայք. գնամ, մատս տնկեմ վրաներն ու սկսեմ ղժժա՞լ:


Անվերնագիրն էլ չէր ղժժում։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Quyr Qery-ն ասում էր։


Օկ, մեկ ա: Հարցը դա չի:




> Անվերնագիրն էլ չէր ղժժում։


Ակնհայտ ծաղր էր:

----------

Շինարար (08.12.2016)

----------


## Հայկօ

Աշխարհը շատ ավելի լավ տեղ կդառնա, եթե հլը մանկապարտեզից սկսած մարդիկ իրար վրա մատ չտնկեն ու գոռան «կով», «ակնոցավոր», «հաստաքամակ», «չոփ», «կոլոտ», «ուռոդ», «փրչոտ», «տախտակ» և այլն: Ու ոնց որ թե հիմա էդ մերժելու լավ տենդենցը լրիվ թափի մեջ ա: Նենց որ ձեր մեջ ում ուզում եք՝ սիրեք ու ում ինչ ուզում եք՝ համարեք, բայց էդ մասին բարձր հայտարարելուց շատ կներեք, բայց, մմմ, շատ վատ բան եք անում, ուրիշ բան չասեմ: Ես որ ավելի լավ ա՝ տուֆտա կոռեկտ լինեմ, քան տենց: Կամ էլ, եթե դեմ եք, գնացեք, դպրոցում չաղ երեխու կյանքը դժոխք սարքող լակոտ-լուկուտների ճակատները պաչեք ու մի հատ էլ դուք քացով տվեք էդ խեղճ երեխու քամակին. մեկ ա՝ նույն բանով եք զբաղված:

----------

Alphaone (08.12.2016), Quyr Qery (08.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (09.12.2016), Շինարար (08.12.2016), Վիշապ (08.12.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայաստանում մարդկանց արտաքինի նկատմամբ հասարակական պահանջ-վերաբերմունքն ու այլոց արտաքինի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի անթաքույց ցուցադրանքը որոշ մի քիչ 
ավելի քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում կհամարվի առնվազն անդաստիարակություն, եթե ոչ՝ բացահայտ թշնամանքի արտահայտում: 
Մի հատ շատ պարզ տրամաբանություն է պետք մտցնել ոմանց գլուխը. Շրջապատի մարդկանց գոյության նպատակը ձեզ էսթետիկ հաճույք պատճառելը չի, և այն մարդիկ որոնց արտաքինը ձեզ դուրը չի գալիս, 
նրանք դրա համար ձեզ պատասխան կամ հաշվետվություն տալու պարտականություն չունեն, եթե նույնիսկ դուք ձեր արտաքինով գերազանցում եք Աֆորդիտեյին կամ Ապոլոնին:
Եվ մեկ այլ տրամաբանություն՝ կարող է բոլոր մարդիկ իրենց հոգու խորքում կուզենան արտաքինով շշմեցնել մնացյալին, նրանք պարզապես դրա հնարավորությունը չունեն 
(ֆիզիոլոգիական, հոգեվիճակային, ֆինանսական, ժամանակային, մոտիվացիոն և բազմաթիվ այլ հանգամանքներից ելնելով) և դա *հարգելի*  պատճառ է:

Ու մի քիչ տխուր է, որ մարդիկ ավելի հաճախ ու շատ ուշադրություն են դարձնում մակերեսային արտաքինին (մազեր, կոսմետիկա, ֆիքստուլ շորեր, կոշիկներ, մատանի, վզնոց և այլն), հետին պլան մղելով մարզավիճակը: 
Զուտ նկատելիության ու սեքսուալության առումով ինձ թվում է վերջինս անհամեմատ ավելի գերադասելի է, ու լավ կլիներ, որ հասարակության պահանջը գոնե դա լիներ 
(եթե հասարակության պահանջը համարենք ֆակտոր, օրինակ հասարակության պահանջ չկա՞, որ ասենք դեբիլներին չի կարելի իշխանություն տալ, հողերս մեր գլխին :Ճ):

Հ.Գ. 



> (1) Առակագիր Եզոպոսը, մարդկության մեծագույն բարերարը, ճակատագրի բերումով, ստրուկ էր, իսկ ծագումով՝ փռյուգիացի ― բուն Փռյուգիայից։ Տեսքով մի հրեշավոր ցուցանք էր, աշխատանքի համար՝ ոչ պիտանի, փորը՝ ուռած, գլուխը՝ ինչպես մի պուտուկ, ծուռքիթ, կեղտոտ, մաշկը՝ սև, խեղանդամ, թլվատ, ձեռքերը կարճ, մեջքին՝ սապատ, շրթունքները՝ հաստ, կարճ ասած, մի իսկական հրեշ, որին տեսնելն անգամ սարսափելի էր։ Իսկ ամենից վատն այն էր, որ թլվատ էր և խոսել չէր կարողանում։

----------

Quyr Qery (08.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (09.12.2016), Շինարար (08.12.2016), Ռուֆուս (08.12.2016)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Առակագիր Եզոպոսն ըլնի Հրանուշ Հակոբյանը. ես ո՞նց կարող եմ ծաղրել այդպիսի փարթամ մարմին ունեցող կանանց, եթե մոտիկից նրանց չեմ ճանաչում  :LOL:  :  Ու երբ Quyr Qery-ին գրեց թե՝ սիրում է, որ մարմինը ոսկրոտ է լինում , ես էլ ուղղակի փորձեցի իմ գրառմամբ հակազդել նրան, ցույց տալով, որ ես էլ սիրում եմ, երբ մարմինը փափուկ միս  ա լինում, առանց ոսկորների:

Հ.Գ Աշխարհն ավելի լավ տեղ կդառնա  էն ժամանակ, երբ գարին լինի պոպոկի չափ, ու Բանանցն էլ Բավարիային կկրի 4-0

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հայկ, ինչ որ բանը *տգեղ* անվանելը ձեռ առնել չի։
Ասենք չաղին չաղ անվանելն էլ ա չէ՞ *տգեղ*։
Գեղեցիկի ու տգեղի ընկալումն էլ լրիվ սուբյեկտիվ ա։
Հիմա ես էդ մարմինն եմ համարում *տգեղ*, դու՝ իմ կարծիքը։
Ու ինչքանով որ դու իրավունք ունես, ասել, որ իմ արածը *տգեղ* ա, էնքան էլ ես։
Ինչքան որ ես չեմ կարա/չեմ ուզում ինչ որ մեկին արգելեմ տգեղ հագնված/հանված իրա տգեղ մարմինն ի ցույց դնել, նույն կերպ դու չես կարա ինձ արգելես դա տգեղ անվանել։

----------


## Շինարար

> Հայկ, ինչ որ բանը *տգեղ* անվանելը ձեռ առնել չի։
> Ասենք չաղին չաղ անվանելն էլ ա չէ՞ *տգեղ*։
> Գեղեցիկի ու տգեղի ընկալումն էլ լրիվ սուբյեկտիվ ա։
> Հիմա ես էդ մարմինն եմ համարում *տգեղ*, դու՝ իմ կարծիքը։
> Ու ինչքանով որ դու իրավունք ունես, ասել, որ իմ արածը *տգեղ* ա, էնքան էլ ես։
> Ինչքան որ ես չեմ կարա/չեմ ուզում ինչ որ մեկին արգելեմ տգեղ հագնված/հանված իրա տգեղ մարմինն ի ցույց դնել, նույն կերպ դու չես կարա ինձ արգելես դա տգեղ անվանել։


եթե էն քո sիրած Եվրոպաներում հրապարակային տենց բան ասես, կարան հասցնեն նրան, որ դու տուգանք վճարես բարոյական վնաս օրինակ հասցնելու համար քո որակմամբ էդ տգեղ մարդկանց, եթե իրանց հասնի ասածդ, ու բնականաբար ներողություն խնդրես, էլ չեմ ասում հասարակական ամոթանքը, որ ամեն տեղ կստանաս: Իսկ դու չես կարող արգելել իրան «տգեղ» մարմինը ցույց դնելուն էնտեղ որտեղ կարելի ա որևէ մaրմին ի ցույց դնել, կամ տգեղ հագնվելուն  :Smile: 


Նույնիսկ եթե բողոքողները չկարողանան ապացուցեն, որ դու իրանց տգեղ ես անվանել, ասենք՝ մենակ են եղել իրանք, վկաներ չունեն, ու դու դա բանավոր ես ասել, եթե մի միջավայրից եք, իրանք կպատմեմ շրջապատին ու շատ հավանական ա, որ լիքը մարդ ուղղակի դադարի քեզ հետ շփվելուց:

Մի օր մեկը սենց դեպք պատմեց, թե իր հին տանից sտիպված տեղափոխվել ա, որովհետև հարևանի աղջկները՝ տասնվեց-տասնյոթ տարեկան, ինքը՝ բավականին մեծ, իրան հա անվանարկել են, ընդ որում ճշմարտությունը երեսին ասելով, առանց որևէ այլ վիրավորական բառի, բացի էն բառից որը իրեն բնորոշում ա՝ ֆեթ բոյ, վերջը դիմել ա ոստիկանություն, բայց աղջիկները երկուսն են, ինքը մենակ, վկա չունի, ստիպված տեղափոխվել ա, բայց հարևանները հավատացել են իրան, ու ոչ միայն դադարել են էդ ընտանիքի հետ շփվել, այլ ընդհանրապես ոչ սիրալիր հայացքներով են ուղեկցել մշտապես, մեկ-երկուսը նաև պախարակել են և այլն, վերջը էդ թաղում կյանքները դառել ա անելանելի ու թողել հեռացել են:  Էս օրինակով ես էլ Եվրոպան ավելի շատ սիրեցի, որտեղ չի կարելի գերին տգեղ անվանել, բայց գերին տգեղ անվանելը պախարակվում ա  :Smile: 


Էստեղ որ Հայաստանում հանդուրժողականության մասին հարցնում են, մեր ակուբցիներից շատերին հիշելով՝ ասում եմ՝ Հայաստանում եթե դու գեյերին հանդուրժում ես, արդեն դու հանդուրժող ես, դրանից հետո կարաս արխային ատահայտվես սևերի, հավատացյալների, քո ճաշակից տարբեր ճաշակ ունեցողների, քո ստանդարտից տարբեր արտաքին ունեցողների կամ այլ կերպ հագնվելու մասին:

----------

Մուշու (10.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (09.12.2016)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկ, ինչ որ բանը *տգեղ* անվանելը ձեռ առնել չի։
> Ասենք չաղին չաղ անվանելն էլ ա չէ՞ *տգեղ*։
> Գեղեցիկի ու տգեղի ընկալումն էլ լրիվ սուբյեկտիվ ա։
> Հիմա ես էդ մարմինն եմ համարում *տգեղ*, դու՝ իմ կարծիքը։
> Ու ինչքանով որ դու իրավունք ունես, ասել, որ իմ արածը *տգեղ* ա, էնքան էլ ես։
> Ինչքան որ ես չեմ կարա/չեմ ուզում ինչ որ մեկին արգելեմ տգեղ հագնված/հանված իրա տգեղ մարմինն ի ցույց դնել, նույն կերպ դու չես կարա ինձ արգելես դա տգեղ անվանել։


Արտ, էս արդեն դեմագոգիա ա: Կարճ՝ դու ասում ես էս. «մի ոտնահարեք մարդկանց նվաստացնելու ու ծաղրելու իմ իրավունքը»:

Ու պետք չի իրար հետ համեմատել տգեղության արգելքն ու մարդկանց չծաղրելու արգելքը: Առաջինը խիստ սուբյեկտիվ չափանիշերի վրա հիմնված խտրական կամայականություն ա, որ սահմանակցում ա, ասենք, ֆաշիզմի հետ. երկրորդը՝ չէ: Եթե դու ինձ համոզես, որ դու իմ՝ «մարմնի համար մի ծաղրեք» կարծիքից էնքան ես նեղվում, ինչքան գեր լինելու համար անընդհատ ծաղրուծանակի ենթարկվող մարդը, գուցե իմաստ կունենա էս խոսակցությունը շարունակել:

Հա, ու էս ամեն ինչը՝ նենց սուբյեկտիվ, արհեստական սարքվող ու ամեն վայրկյան փոխվող հասկացության շուրջ, ինչպիսին կանացի գեղեցկությունն ա, էլի: Բայց պետք չի, լուրջ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ժող, ծաղրելն ու ասելը, որ տգեղ եմ համարում նույնը չի։

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------

CactuSoul (08.12.2016), Տրիբուն (09.12.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես ասենք մալեվիչի քառակուսին համարում  գերագնահատված կեղծ արվեստ։ Սա ծաղր կամ վիրավորանք ա՞ հեղինակի նկատմամբ։
Հա, Սարիկը կարա սրա համար ինձ քրֆի, բայց ոչ նորմալ մարդը։

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------

CactuSoul (08.12.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Մալեվիչի սև քառակուսուն բան չասեք, վիրավորում եք իմ զգացմունքները:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ասենք մալեվիչի քառակուսին համարում  գերագնահատված կեղծ արվեստ։ Սա ծաղր կամ վիրավորանք ա՞ հեղինակի նկատմամբ։
> Հա, Սարիկը կարա սրա համար ինձ քրֆի, բայց ոչ նորմալ մարդը։
> 
> Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk


Արտ, Մալեվիչի սև քառակուսին գերագնահատված կեղծ արվեստ ասելով դու կարծիքդ ես արտահայտում գործի, ոչ թե հեղինակի մասին: Այ, եթե ասես՝ Մալեվիչն ինքն իր նման գեշ նկարներ ա նկարում, եթե սաղ լիներ, լրիվ իրավունք կունենար քեզ դատի տալու: 

Ընդհանրապես մարդու մարմնի նկատմամբ բացասական սուբյեկտիվ զգացողությունները լավ ա ներսում պահել՝ լինի դա կին, թե տղամարդ, որովհետև դրանք ուղղակի վիրավորական են, հատկապես կանանց համար, որովհետև էսօրվա աշխարհում կանայք գնահատվում են ըստ իրենց արտաքինի, ու կարծես եթե կնոջն անվանում են գեշ, ուրեմն ինքն ուրիշ արժանիք չունի: Ինձ թվում ա՝ դու չես մեռնի, եթե չանվանես որևէ կնոջ գեշ կամ չաղ: Բայց էդ կինն ահագին կշահի, որովհետև գոնե չի վիրավորվի:

----------

Հայկօ (08.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.11.2019)

----------


## anslov

> Հայկ, ինչ որ բանը *տգեղ* անվանելը ձեռ առնել չի։
> Ասենք չաղին չաղ անվանելն էլ ա չէ՞ *տգեղ*։
> Գեղեցիկի ու տգեղի ընկալումն էլ լրիվ սուբյեկտիվ ա։
> Հիմա ես էդ մարմինն եմ համարում *տգեղ*, դու՝ իմ կարծիքը։
> Ու ինչքանով որ դու իրավունք ունես, ասել, որ իմ արածը *տգեղ* ա, էնքան էլ ես։
> Ինչքան որ ես չեմ կարա/չեմ ուզում ինչ որ մեկին արգելեմ տգեղ հագնված/հանված իրա տգեղ մարմինն ի ցույց դնել, նույն կերպ դու չես կարա ինձ արգելես դա տգեղ անվանել։


Համաձայն եմ: 
Քանի դեռ ինչ որ մեկը *ցուցադրում ա* /մարմինը, նկարը... կամ էլ հրապարակայնի արտահայտում է իր կարծիքը, որը նույնն է ինչ որ *ցուցադրելը* / դրանով իսկ նա ցուցադրմանը մասնակիցներին իրավունք է վերապահում գնահատելու: Իսկ գնահատականը մարդիկ կամ արտահայտում են հրապարակայնորեն, կամ էլ պահում են իրենց մեջ: 
Ճիշտն ասած ես կանանց գեղեցկությունը հրապարակայնորեն բացասական, կամ անգամ չեզոք գնահատելուց կխուսափեմ:  

Սակայն վերևի այն նկարի դեպքում կարծում եմ էտ կանայք նկարված են ու իրենց նկարները տարածել են հենց բացասական գնահատականի սպասելիքով:

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, շատ եք ծանրացնում:

Մարդու դիմացը կանգնելն ու ասել «էս ինչ տհաճ չաղ ես»-ը ուրիշ ա, ֆորումում վերացական կերպարների օրինակ բերելով պնդելը, թեկուզ սարկազմով, որ բոլոր աղջիկները չեն, որ գեղեցիկ մարմին ունեն, ուրիշ ա:

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), CactuSoul (08.12.2016), John (08.12.2016), Աթեիստ (08.12.2016), Անվերնագիր (08.12.2016), Արէա (08.12.2016), Տրիբուն (09.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համաձայն եմ: 
> Քանի դեռ ինչ որ մեկը *ցուցադրում ա* /մարմինը, նկարը... կամ էլ հրապարակայնի արտահայտում է իր կարծիքը, որը նույնն է ինչ որ *ցուցադրելը* / դրանով իսկ նա ցուցադրմանը մասնակիցներին իրավունք է վերապահում գնահատելու: Իսկ գնահատականը մարդիկ կամ արտահայտում են հրապարակայնորեն, կամ էլ պահում են իրենց մեջ: 
> Ճիշտն ասած ես կանանց գեղեցկությունը հրապարակայնորեն բացասական, կամ անգամ չեզոք գնահատելուց կխուսափեմ:  
> 
> Սակայն վերևի այն նկարի դեպքում կարծում եմ էտ կանայք նկարված են ու իրենց նկարները տարածել են հենց բացասական գնահատականի սպասելիքով:


Ցանկացած մարդ փողոց դուրս գալով ցուցադրում ա իր մարմինը (հետո՞ ինչ, որ հագին շոր կա): Ըստ քո տրամաբանության, նրանք, ովքեր կատարյալ մարմին չունեն (դեռ պետք ա սահմանել կատարյալը), պետք ա տա՞նը նստեն, եթե չեն ուզում իրենց մարմնի մասին բացասական արձագանքներ լսել:

----------

Հայկօ (08.12.2016), Մուշու (10.12.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժող, շատ եք ծանրացնում:
> 
> Մարդու դիմացը կանգնելն ու ասել «էս ինչ տհաճ չաղ ես»-ը ուրիշ ա, ֆորումում վերացական կերպարների օրինակ բերելով պնդելը, թեկուզ սարկազմով, որ բոլոր աղջիկները չեն, որ գեղեցիկ մարմին ունեն, ուրիշ ա:


Արտ, կոնկրետ մարդկանց նկարներ չէ՞ր, թե՞ հենց մենք չենք ճանաչում, դառան վերացական: Կամ նույն ֆորումը չե՞ն ընթերցում մարդիկ, ովքեր նման կազմվածք ունեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, կոնկրետ մարդկանց նկարներ չէ՞ր, թե՞ հենց մենք չենք ճանաչում, դառան վերացական: Կամ նույն ֆորումը չե՞ն ընթերցում մարդիկ, ովքեր նման կազմվածք ունեն:


Հիմա ի՞նչ անեմ, Պետրոսյան Շուշանի ու Շաշիկի մասին սաղ գրառումները ջնջե՞մ:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.12.2016), Տրիբուն (10.12.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հիմա ի՞նչ անեմ, Պետրոսյան Շուշանի ու Շաշիկի մասին սաղ գրառումները ջնջե՞մ:


Ինչ ուզում ես արա։ Կարծիք ա՝ հայտնում եմ։ Շուշանի մարմնի մասին գրառումների դեմ միշտ եմ արտահայտվում։ Տղամարդկանց մի քիչ էլի ոչինչ, բայց մի անգամ ԵՊՀ ռեկտորի նկարն էի շեյրել, մերս սկայպով վրաս խոսաց, թե արտաքինին կպնել չի կարելի

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչ ուզում ես արա։ Կարծիք ա՝ հայտնում եմ։ Շուշանի մարմնի մասին գրառումների դեմ միշտ եմ արտահայտվում։ Տղամարդկանց մի քիչ Էմի ոչինչ, բայց մի անգամ ԵՊՀ ռեկտորի նկարն էի շեյրել, մերս սկայպով վրաս խոսաց, թե արտաքինին մպնել ւի կարելի


Շին ջան, ես էլ նենց շատ հավես բան չեմ համարում արտաքինին կպնելը, բայց նաև տարբերություն դնում եմ Սաշիկի դեմը կանգնել ու իրա մակդոնալդ հոնքերի վրա ղժժալու ու ֆորումում նույն մաքդոնալդ հոնքերի վրա ղժժալու վրա: Եթե ոչ ուրիշ պատճառով, գոնե սեփական անվտանգության նկատառումով  :Jpit: 

Ու միաժամանակ ես հասկանում եմ, որ երբ Սաշիկի մակդոնալդս հոնքի վրա ղժժում եմ, դրանով բացարձակ չեմ վիրավորում կամարաձև ու իրար կպած մյուս հոնք ունեցողներին:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.12.2016), Մուշու (10.12.2016)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> եթե էն քո sիրած Եվրոպաներում հրապարակային տենց բան ասես, կարան հասցնեն նրան, որ դու տուգանք վճարես բարոյական վնաս օրինակ հասցնելու համար քո որակմամբ էդ տգեղ մարդկանց, եթե իրանց հասնի ասածդ, ու բնականաբար ներողություն խնդրես, էլ չեմ ասում հասարակական ամոթանքը, որ ամեն տեղ կստանաս: Իսկ դու չես կարող արգելել իրան «տգեղ» մարմինը ցույց դնելուն էնտեղ որտեղ կարելի ա որևէ մaրմին ի ցույց դնել, կամ տգեղ հագնվելուն 
> 
> 
> Նույնիսկ եթե բողոքողները չկարողանան ապացուցեն, որ դու իրանց տգեղ ես անվանել, ասենք՝ մենակ են եղել իրանք, վկաներ չունեն, ու դու դա բանավոր ես ասել, եթե մի միջավայրից եք, իրանք կպատմեմ շրջապատին ու շատ հավանական ա, որ լիքը մարդ ուղղակի դադարի քեզ հետ շփվելուց:
> 
> Մի օր մեկը սենց դեպք պատմեց, թե իր հին տանից sտիպված տեղափոխվել ա, որովհետև հարևանի աղջկները՝ տասնվեց-տասնյոթ տարեկան, ինքը՝ բավականին մեծ, իրան հա անվանարկել են, ընդ որում ճշմարտությունը երեսին ասելով, առանց որևէ այլ վիրավորական բառի, բացի էն բառից որը իրեն բնորոշում ա՝ ֆեթ բոյ, վերջը դիմել ա ոստիկանություն, բայց աղջիկները երկուսն են, ինքը մենակ, վկա չունի, ստիպված տեղափոխվել ա, բայց հարևանները հավատացել են իրան, ու ոչ միայն դադարել են էդ ընտանիքի հետ շփվել, այլ ընդհանրապես ոչ սիրալիր հայացքներով են ուղեկցել մշտապես, մեկ-երկուսը նաև պախարակել են և այլն, վերջը էդ թաղում կյանքները դառել ա անելանելի ու թողել հեռացել են:  Էս օրինակով ես էլ Եվրոպան ավելի շատ սիրեցի, որտեղ չի կարելի գերին տգեղ անվանել, բայց գերին տգեղ անվանելը պախարակվում ա 
> 
> 
> Էստեղ որ Հայաստանում հանդուրժողականության մասին հարցնում են, մեր ակուբցիներից շատերին հիշելով՝ ասում եմ՝ Հայաստանում եթե դու գեյերին հանդուրժում ես, արդեն դու հանդուրժող ես, դրանից հետո կարաս արխային ատահայտվես սևերի, հավատացյալների, քո ճաշակից տարբեր ճաշակ ունեցողների, քո ստանդարտից տարբեր արտաքին ունեցողների կամ այլ կերպ հագնվելու մասին:


Երևիթե մի քիչ տարբերություն կա մի անգամ կարծիք հայտնելու և անընդհատ նույն հեգնական դիմալաձևը օգտագործելու միջև։ Ասենք ես հարևանուհուս մի օր լավ հագնված, քսված-մսված տեսնելուց որ ասեմ «բարև սեքսի» կարող է դուրը գա էլ, բայց որ ամեն օր նույն ձևով բարևեմ արդեն կլինի հարասմենթ։

Իսկ նկարի կանայք շատ գեղեցիկ ժպիտներ ունեն... և բավական տգեղ մարմիններ։ Ու կարծում եմ «բոլոր կանայք էլ գեղեցիկ են» չի նշանակում բոլորը ծիտ են, այլ միայն այն, որ բոլորի մեջ էլ գեղեցիկ բաներ կան (կնոջ մարմնի կենսարարությունը արդեն իսկ գեղեցիկ է)։ Բայց սա իհարկե չի նշանակում թե տգեղ մասեր էլ չկան։

Քույր Քերիի ճաշակի ցավն էլ տանե՜մ։

----------

Quyr Qery (23.12.2019), Աթեիստ (08.12.2016), Տրիբուն (10.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Ցանկացած մարդ փողոց դուրս գալով ցուցադրում ա իր մարմինը (հետո՞ ինչ, որ հագին շոր կա): Ըստ քո տրամաբանության, նրանք, ովքեր կատարյալ մարմին չունեն (դեռ պետք ա սահմանել կատարյալը), պետք ա տա՞նը նստեն, եթե չեն ուզում իրենց մարմնի մասին բացասական արձագանքներ լսել:


Ընդանուր առմամբ ես չեմ պատասխանում էն  մարդկանց, ովքեր որ խոսում են զուտ հակադրվելու համար: Բայց հիմա քանի որ հնարավոր է որ լեզվական թյուր ըմբռնում կա, ասեմ, որ *ցուցադրել* ասելով ես ինկատի ունի անգլերենում լայն տարածում ունեցող show բառի լայն տարածում ունեցող իմաստը- օրինակ զգեստների շոու, մարմնի շոու, թատերական շոու:
Մարդ երբ ՖԲ-ում հրապարակային  դնում է իր նկարը, նա մասնակցում է "show"-ի, որի մեջ ոչ մի վատը բան չկա: 
իսկ արձագանքները կարող են լինել ինչպես լավ, այնպես էլ վատ: Ու քանի որ վատ արձագանքին մարդկանց մեծագույն մասը պատրաստ չի դիմանալ, նրանք բռնում ու ջնջում են այդ արձագանքները, դրանք հաճախ համեմելով այն պատճառաբանությամբ, որ կպել են իրենց անձին: 

Խնդիրը պարզ է- եթե մասայական հրապարակում ես քեզ, քո մտքերը, քո շոշերը, քո եփած ճաշերը, քո հագած նասկիները, ... ապա դրա հետևանքները ոչ միշտ են քո ուզած դրականը, կամ չեզոքը:

Հա, մեկ էլ մարդիկ կան, որ որպեսզի ավելորդ գզվրտվոզի մեջ չընկեն- իրենց բացասական գծերը, բացասական մարմնի մասերը, դեմքի թերացումենրը աշխատում են ծածկել: 
Իսկ ով որ դա դիտավորյալ, ինադու չի անում, հավանաբար կարիք ունի պրովակացիաներ սարքելու, ագրեսիա հանդես բերելու ու ինքնահաստատվելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընդանուր առմամբ ես չեմ պատասխանում էն  մարդկանց, ովքեր որ խոսում են զուտ հակադրվելու համար: Բայց հիմա քանի որ հնարավոր է որ լեզվական թյուր ըմբռնում կա, ասեմ, որ *ցուցադրել* ասելով ես ինկատի ունի անգլերենում լայն տարածում ունեցող show բառի լայն տարածում ունեցող իմաստը- օրինակ զգեստների շոու, մարմնի շոու, թատերական շոու:
> Մարդ երբ ՖԲ-ում հրապարակային  դնում է իր նկարը, նա մասնակցում է "show"-ի, որի մեջ ոչ մի վատը բան չկա: 
> իսկ արձագանքները կարող են լինել ինչպես լավ, այնպես էլ վատ: Ու քանի որ վատ արձագանքին մարդկանց մեծագույն մասը պատրաստ չի դիմանալ, նրանք բռնում ու ջնջում են այդ արձագանքները, դրանք հաճախ համեմելով այն պատճառաբանությամբ, որ կպել են իրենց անձին: 
> 
> Խնդիրը պարզ է- եթե մասայական հրապարակում ես քեզ, քո մտքերը, քո շոշերը, քո եփած ճաշերը, քո հագած նասկիները, ... ապա դրա հետևանքները ոչ միշտ են քո ուզած դրականը, կամ չեզոքը:
> 
> Հա, մեկ էլ մարդիկ կան, որ որպեսզի ավելորդ գզվրտվոզի մեջ չընկեն- իրենց բացասական գծերը, բացասական մարմնի մասերը, դեմքի թերացումենրը աշխատում են ծածկել: 
> Իսկ ով որ դա դիտավորյալ, ինադու չի անում, հավանաբար կարիք ունի պրովակացիաներ սարքելու, ագրեսիա հանդես բերելու ու ինքնահաստատվելու:


Ես չեմ խոսում զուտ հակադրվելու համար: Եվ նույնիսկ քո ասածի դեպքում էլի համաձայն չեմ, սխալ եմ համարում, երբ կպնում են մարդու արտաքինին կամ անձնապես են կպնում մարդուն: Եթե մարդ իրեն «ցուցադրում» է որպես դերասան, ապա ընդունելի է խոսել, թե ինչպիսի դերասան է, բայց ոչ՝ բերանը մեծ, ոտերը ծուռ, թևի տակերն էլ չթրաշած: Իսկ վատ արձագանքներն արդարացնելով դու ուղղակի հավասարացնում ես «կարճ էր հագել, դրա համար բռնաբարվեց» պնդմանը:

Ու անգամ Սաշիկի հոնքերի մասին խոսելն եմ սխալ համարում, որովհետև հա՛, Սաշիկի դեմ պետք ա խոսվի, պետք ա քննադատվի ինչքան կարելի ա, բայց Սաշիկին իրա հոնքերը չեն Սաշիկ սարքել, ու կենտրոնանալով հոնքերի վրա՝ բաց ենք թողնում կարևորը:

Հենց էս թեման բացել եմ նույն էդ պատճառով, երբ մի կին հրապարակել ա նկար, որտեղ իր ցայլքի մազերը երևում են, ու ինստագրամն արգելափակել ա հաշիվը: Ինչու՞ պիտի կինն իրավունք չունենա հրապարակելու ճիշտ նույն տիպի բիկինիով նկար, ինչ ա թե իրա թրաշվելու ստանդարտները դուրս են համընդհանուր ընդունվածից: Ու հետաքրքիր ա, որ Քույր Քերին էլ դրեց նկարներ՝ գովերգելով կնոջ մարմինը, դրեց հենց էդ ստերեոտիպային «գեղեցիկը», անգամ մազահեռացումն էր ամեն ինչ տեղում, իսկ Անվերնագրի դրածը ստերեոտիպային «տգեղն» էր, ուղղակի վառ ապացույց նրա, որ թեմայի առաջին գրառումը դեռ ակտուալ ա ու դեռ ինչ-որ սպասելիքներ կան, թե ինչպիսին պիտի լինի կնոջ մարմինը:

----------


## anslov

> Ես չեմ խոսում զուտ հակադրվելու համար: Եվ նույնիսկ քո ասածի դեպքում էլի համաձայն չեմ, սխալ եմ համարում, երբ կպնում են մարդու արտաքինին կամ անձնապես են կպնում մարդուն: Եթե մարդ իրեն «ցուցադրում» է որպես դերասան, ապա ընդունելի է խոսել, թե ինչպիսի դերասան է, բայց ոչ՝ բերանը մեծ, ոտերը ծուռ, թևի տակերն էլ չթրաշած: Իսկ վատ արձագանքներն արդարացնելով դու ուղղակի հավասարացնում ես «կարճ էր հագել, դրա համար բռնաբարվեց» պնդմանը:
> 
> Ու անգամ Սաշիկի հոնքերի մասին խոսելն եմ սխալ համարում, որովհետև հա՛, Սաշիկի դեմ պետք ա խոսվի, պետք ա քննադատվի ինչքան կարելի ա, բայց Սաշիկին իրա հոնքերը չեն Սաշիկ սարքել, ու կենտրոնանալով հոնքերի վրա՝ բաց ենք թողնում կարևորը:
> 
> Հենց էս թեման բացել եմ նույն էդ պատճառով, երբ մի կին հրապարակել ա նկար, որտեղ իր ցայլքի մազերը երևում են, ու ինստագրամն արգելափակել ա հաշիվը: Ինչու՞ պիտի կինն իրավունք չունենա հրապարակելու ճիշտ նույն տիպի բիկինիով նկար, ինչ ա թե իրա թրաշվելու ստանդարտները դուրս են համընդհանուր ընդունվածից: Ու հետաքրքիր ա, որ Քույր Քերին էլ դրեց նկարներ՝ գովերգելով կնոջ մարմինը, դրեց հենց էդ ստերեոտիպային «գեղեցիկը», անգամ մազահեռացումն էր ամեն ինչ տեղում, իսկ Անվերնագրի դրածը ստերեոտիպային «տգեղն» էր, ուղղակի վառ ապացույց նրա, որ թեմայի առաջին գրառումը դեռ ակտուալ ա ու դեռ ինչ-որ սպասելիքներ կան, թե ինչպիսին պիտի լինի կնոջ մարմինը:


Լավ, եթե խոսում ենք նյութի առումով , ապա ինչպե՞ս ես նայուն օրինակ այս դեպքին 



> Тереза Мэй оказалась в центре скандала из‑за дорогих кожаных брюк
> Внимание британских журналистов привлекла дорогая одежда премьер‑министра Великобритании Терезы Мэй.
> Во время недавней фотосессии она была одета в кожаные брюки стоимостью почти 1300 долларов и кроссовки за почти 380 долларов.
> Журналист «Гардиан» спросил, считает ли она нормальным позировать в настолько дорогой одежде. Тереза Мэй ответила, что она не считает, что ее одежда свидетельствует о существенном отрыве от проблем простых британцев. «Я уже говорила, насколько для меня важно, чтобы государство работала на каждого человека», — сказала Мэй.
> Как пишет BBC, бывший министр образования Ники Морган сказала, что брюки премьера обсуждала даже Консервативная партия, которую возглавляет Тереза Мэй.
> https://www.facebook.com/echomsk.ru/...type=3&theater

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ, եթե խոսում ենք նյութի առումով , ապա ինչպե՞ս ես նայուն օրինակ այս դեպքին


Կոնկրետ էս դեպքին նայում եմ սենց. ի՞նչ փողով ա առել էդ շալվարը, որտեղի՞ց իրան էդ փողը: Եթե ապօրինի աղբյուրներից ա, ուրեմն պատիժ: Ու եթե սա քննարկվում ա, ուրեմն պետք ա քննարկվի բազմաթիվ տղամարդ քաղաքական գործիչների հազարավոր դոլարներ արժեցող կոստերը ու թե ում հաշվին են դրանք առնում: 

Բայց դեմ եմ, սխալ եմ համարում քննարկելը, թե արդյոք սազում ա իրան էդ շալվարը, թե չէ, կամ նորմալ ա, որ քաղաքական գործիչը սենց շալվար ա հագնում, թե չէ: Ու արի նկատենք, որ էսպիսի քննարկումներ սովորաբար կանանց մասին են ծավալվում ու շատ հազվադեպ՝ տղամարդկանց:

----------


## anslov

> Եվ նույնիսկ քո ասածի դեպքում էլի համաձայն չեմ, սխալ եմ համարում, երբ կպնում են մարդու արտաքինին կամ անձնապես են կպնում մարդուն:


Ես էլ եմ սխալ համարում կոնկրետ Իմ համար, իմ դեպքում: Ու աշխատում եմ դա չանել: 
Ասեմ ավելին, ես շատ քիչ եմ հետաքրքրված ծաղրանկարչությամբ, ԿՎՆ-ով, սատիրայով: 
Սակայն ծաղրի, սատիրայի մեջ, ինչպես նաև բոլոր բացասական լիցք կրող վարմունքների մեջ  կան  նաև դրական մասեր:
Օրինակ, եթե երբեք ավել քաշ ունեցողին հրապարակային չես ասի դրա մասին: Սակայն դպրոցում երբ ինձ իմ համար շատ կարևոր մարդը- աղջիկը ասեց ինձ "ՉԱՂ", ես  լավ հիշում եմ., որ սկզբից իրան ատեցի, հետո սակայն  դա պատճառ հանդիսացավ, որ ամեն ինչ անեմ որ նիհարեմ, ու դա իմ մոտ բավականին հաջող ստացվեց: Անգամ դրանից հետո մինչև հիմա սպորտզալից դուրս եկած չկամ: Ու հիմա որ հիշում եմ, ես էտ աղջկան հանդեպ ունեմ երկակի զգացմունքեր

----------


## anslov

> Կոնկրետ էս դեպքին նայում եմ սենց. ի՞նչ փողով ա առել էդ շալվարը, որտեղի՞ց իրան էդ փողը: Եթե ապօրինի աղբյուրներից ա, ուրեմն պատիժ: Ու եթե սա քննարկվում ա, ուրեմն պետք ա քննարկվի բազմաթիվ տղամարդ քաղաքական գործիչների հազարավոր դոլարներ արժեցող կոստերը ու թե ում հաշվին են դրանք առնում: 
> 
> Բայց դեմ եմ, սխալ եմ համարում քննարկելը, թե արդյոք սազում ա իրան էդ շալվարը, թե չէ, կամ նորմալ ա, որ քաղաքական գործիչը սենց շալվար ա հագնում, թե չէ: Ու արի նկատենք, որ էսպիսի քննարկումներ սովորաբար կանանց մասին են ծավալվում ու շատ հազվադեպ՝ տղամարդկանց:


որտև սովորաբան ֆոտոսեսրաներ կանայք են կազմակերպում: իսկ տղամարդիկ էլ պակաս չեն "ուտում": Օրինակ հիշում եմ, թե Օբամային ոնց "կերան" իրա գանտելներով մարզանքի համար  :Wink:

----------


## anslov

> Կոնկրետ էս դեպքին նայում եմ սենց. ի՞նչ փողով ա առել էդ շալվարը, որտեղի՞ց իրան էդ փողը: Եթե ապօրինի աղբյուրներից ա, ուրեմն պատիժ: Ու եթե սա քննարկվում ա, ուրեմն պետք ա քննարկվի բազմաթիվ տղամարդ քաղաքական գործիչների հազարավոր դոլարներ արժեցող կոստերը ու թե ում հաշվին են դրանք առնում:


Կոնկրետ ստեղ հաստատ փողի աղբյուրը չի պատճառը: Բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ իրա աշխատավարձով ինքը հաստատ սենց շալվար կարա գնի: 
Շատ իզուր ես սեռական դիսկրիմինացիա ման գալիս: 
Հասարակության մեջ տղամարդու պահվացքից սպասելիքները այլ են, կանանցից այլ:

Օրինակ, եթե տղամարդը դռան մոտ դուռը չպահի ու կնոջը ճանապարհ չտա, ապա տղամարդը կնայվի որպես անտաշ, անկիրթ, իսկ կնոջից ոչ մեկը այդպիսի սպասելինքեր չունի, որ տղամարդուն ճանապարհ տա ու նրա առաջ դուռը բաց պահի

Հ.Գ. ինչ որ աբսուրդ վիճակ է արդեն ստեղծվում տղամարդու համար, որտև կան կանայք, որոնք ամեն քայլին ստիպում են տղամարդուն արդարանալ ու ապացուցել որ ինքը դիսկրիմինացիա չի անում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ եմ սխալ համարում կոնկրետ Իմ համար, իմ դեպքում: Ու աշխատում եմ դա չանել: 
> Ասեմ ավելին, ես շատ քիչ եմ հետաքրքրված ծաղրանկարչությամբ, ԿՎՆ-ով, սատիրայով: 
> Սակայն ծաղրի, սատիրայի մեջ, ինչպես նաև բոլոր բացասական լիցք կրող վարմունքների մեջ  կան  նաև դրական մասեր:
> Օրինակ, եթե երբեք ավել քաշ ունեցողին հրապարակային չես ասի դրա մասին: Սակայն դպրոցում երբ ինձ իմ համար շատ կարևոր մարդը- աղջիկը ասեց ինձ "ՉԱՂ", ես  լավ հիշում եմ., որ սկզբից իրան ատեցի, հետո սակայն  դա պատճառ հանդիսացավ, որ ամեն ինչ անեմ որ նիհարեմ, ու դա իմ մոտ բավականին հաջող ստացվեց: Անգամ դրանից հետո մինչև հիմա սպորտզալից դուրս եկած չկամ: Ու հիմա որ հիշում եմ, ես էտ աղջկան հանդեպ ունեմ երկակի զգացմունքեր


Իհարկե նիհարելը լավ բան ա, երբ կա ավելորդ քաշ ու երբ դա հնարավոր ա: Բայց մեկին չաղ անվանելը, մեկ ա, վիրավորական ա: Տես, ինքդ էլ ես ասում, որ էդ մարդուն ատեցիր: Իսկ ասենք պատկերացնու՞մ ես, որ արդյունքում անոռեքսիա սկսվեր մոտդ: Շատ դեռահաս աղջիկների վերջն էլ հենց էդ ա լինում գեղեցկության ներկայիս չափանիշների ու կողքից իրենց չաղ անվանողների պատճառով:




> որտև սովորաբան ֆոտոսեսրաներ կանայք են կազմակերպում: իսկ տղամարդիկ էլ պակաս չեն "ուտում": Օրինակ հիշում եմ, թե Օբամային ոնց "կերան" իրա գանտելներով մարզանքի համար


Տղամարդիկ, հատկապես քաղաքական գործիչները, ճիշտ նույնքան են ֆոտոսեսիա կազմակերպում, ինչքան կանայք (դե չեմ ասում էնքան, ինչքան Սեյրան Օհանյանի կինը, մոտավորապես նույնքան): Ուղղակի էդ ֆոտոները գործածվում են պաշտոնական հաղորդագրություններում կամ զանազան լրատվամիջոցների կողմից, ու ոչ մեկի մտքով չի անցնում ասի՝ հլը ինչ ա հագել էս ֆոտոսեսիային:

----------


## anslov

> Իհարկե նիհարելը լավ բան ա, երբ կա ավելորդ քաշ ու երբ դա հնարավոր ա: Բայց մեկին չաղ անվանելը, մեկ ա, վիրավորական ա: Տես, ինքդ էլ ես ասում, որ էդ մարդուն ատեցիր: Իսկ ասենք պատկերացնու՞մ ես, որ արդյունքում անոռեքսիա սկսվեր մոտդ: Շատ դեռահաս աղջիկների վերջն էլ հենց էդ ա լինում գեղեցկության ներկայիս չափանիշների ու կողքից իրենց չաղ անվանողների պատճառով:


Համաձայն են, որ սա պարանի վրա ման գալու նման մի բան է: Վտանգի տոկոսը շատ մեծ է, ռիսկը նույնպես: 
Ու ընդանրապես, ծաղրը շոկի պես բան է, որը ոչ մեկին դուր չի գալիս, բայց երբ որ հաղթում ես, շատ ես շահում , իսկ երբ որ պարտվում ես , շատ ես տուժում: 
Եթե ընկար ծաղրի տակ, ապա դա պատերազմի պես մի բան է, որը պահանջում է պատերազմին վայել պահվածք: Ոչ մեկն էլ ապահովագրված չէ ծաղրից:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համաձայն են, որ սա պարանի վրա ման գալու նման մի բան է: Վտանգի տոկոսը շատ մեծ է, ռիսկը նույնպես: 
> Ու ընդանրապես, ծաղրը շոկի պես բան է, որը ոչ մեկին դուր չի գալիս, բայց երբ որ հաղթում ես, շատ ես շահում , իսկ երբ որ պարտվում ես , շատ ես տուժում: 
> Եթե ընկար ծաղրի տակ, ապա դա պատերազմի պես մի բան է, որը պահանջում է պատերազմին վայել պահվածք: Ոչ մեկն էլ ապահովագրված չէ ծաղրից:


Կարելի ա ուղղակի պայքարել ծաղրի դեմ։ Սաստել ծաղրողներին, պատժել նույնիսկ։ Էդ դեպքում էլ հաղթել-պարտվելու հարց չի լինի։

----------


## anslov

> Տղամարդիկ, հատկապես քաղաքական գործիչները, ճիշտ նույնքան են ֆոտոսեսիա կազմակերպում, ինչքան կանայք (դե չեմ ասում էնքան, ինչքան Սեյրան Օհանյանի կինը, մոտավորապես նույնքան): Ուղղակի էդ ֆոտոները գործածվում են պաշտոնական հաղորդագրություններում կամ զանազան լրատվամիջոցների կողմից, ու ոչ մեկի մտքով չի անցնում ասի՝ հլը ինչ ա հագել էս ֆոտոսեսիային:


Կոնկրետ "Ակումբում" ինձ հանդիպել է գրառում, որտեղ Սերժին ասվել է չիբուռաշկա, հավանաբար իր ականջների համար: 
Ու ոչ մի բացասական բան չեմ լսել այստեղ դրա համար:

Այսինքն Ակումբում էլ ամեն ինչ սուբեկտիվ է: Ում որ համակրում ենք, նրա համար ուրիշ օրենքներ են, իսկ ում որ չենք համակրում, որիշ օրենքներ են:

կոնկերտ- եթե այդ ծաղրը, ձեռառնոցին, մարդու անձնականին կպնելը այստեղ չլիներ, ապա կհասկանայի քո ասածը:

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կոնկրետ "Ակումբում" ինձ հանդիպել է գրառում, որտեղ Սերժին ասվել է չիբուռաշկա, հավանաբար իր ականջների համար: 
> Ու ոչ մի բացասական բան չեմ լսել այստեղ դրա համար:
> 
> Այսինքն Ակումբում էլ ամեն ինչ սուբեկտիվ է: Ում որ համակրում ենք, նրա համար ուրիշ օրենքներ են, իսկ ում որ չենք համակրում, որիշ օրենքներ են:
> 
> կոնկերտ- եթե այդ ծաղրը, ձեռառնոցին, մարդու անձնականին կպնելը այստեղ չլիներ, ապա կհասկանայի քո ասածը:


Կոնկրետ ակումբում կոնկրետ հենց ինքս անընդհատ պայքար եմ տանում, որ հասարակ բանավեճն անձնական հարթակ չտեղափոխվի: Բայց դա շատ-շատ ա լինում: Ու վատ ա, որ լինում ա: Հատկապես վատ ա, որ ակումբում ա լինում:

----------

Շինարար (08.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Կարելի ա ուղղակի պայքարել ծաղրի դեմ։ Սաստել ծաղրողներին, պատժել նույնիսկ։ Էդ դեպքում էլ հաղթել-պարտվելու հարց չի լինի։


Օրինակ կամ մարդիկ էլ, որ արհամարում եմ արտահայտված ծաղրը, ու ոչ մի ռեակցիա չեն տալիս դրան: Դա էլ ձև է ու շատ անգամ ավելի ազդեցիկ, քանի որ ծաղրողը համարյա միշտ դա անում է երրորդ կողմի համար, որ շահի կամ ծիծաղ, կամ համակրանք: իսկ հասկանալով որ մարդ ծաղրելով ոչ մի օրիգինալ բան չի անում, ոնց որ ձեռ է քաշում էտ ձվով աչոկներ հավաքելուց

----------


## Շինարար

> Երևիթե մի քիչ տարբերություն կա մի անգամ կարծիք հայտնելու և անընդհատ նույն հեգնական դիմալաձևը օգտագործելու միջև։ Ասենք ես հարևանուհուս մի օր լավ հագնված, քսված-մսված տեսնելուց որ ասեմ «բարև սեքսի» կարող է դուրը գա էլ, բայց որ ամեն օր նույն ձևով բարևեմ արդեն կլինի հարասմենթ։
> 
> Իսկ նկարի կանայք շատ գեղեցիկ ժպիտներ ունեն... և բավական տգեղ մարմիններ։ Ու կարծում եմ «բոլոր կանայք էլ գեղեցիկ են» չի նշանակում բոլորը ծիտ են, այլ միայն այն, որ բոլորի մեջ էլ գեղեցիկ բաներ կան (կնոջ մարմնի կենսարարությունը արդեն իսկ գեղեցիկ է)։ Բայց սա իհարկե չի նշանակում թե տգեղ մասեր էլ չկան։
> 
> Քույր Քերիի ճաշակի ցավն էլ տանե՜մ։


Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ բայց ուրիշի արտաքինի տգեղությունը ընդծելը հրապարակային իմ կարծիքով մեղմ ասած բռիություն է տակտի զգացումի բացակայություն այլ մարդկանց զգացմունքների վրա թքած ունենալ անհանդուրժողականություն անմարդկային պահվածք ինչը հարգանքի արժանի վարմունք չէ

----------


## Chuk

Իսկ ուրիշի վերացական խոսքը «բռիություն է տակտի զգացումի բացակայություն այլ մարդկանց զգացմունքների վրա թքած ունենալ անհանդուրժողականություն անմարդկային պահվածք ինչը հարգանքի արժանի վարմունք չէ» ձևով գնահատելը քո կարծիքով բռիություն չէ՞, տակտի զգացումի բացակայությու՞ն, այլ մարդկանց զգացմունքների վրա թքած ունենա՞լ, անհանդուրժողականությու՞ն, անմարդկային պահվածք չէ՞։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Աթեիստ (08.12.2016), Անվերնագիր (09.12.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ ուրիշի վերացական խոսքը «բռիություն է տակտի զգացումի բացակայություն այլ մարդկանց զգացմունքների վրա թքած ունենալ անհանդուրժողականություն անմարդկային պահվածք ինչը հարգանքի արժանի վարմունք չէ» ձևով գնահատելը քո կարծիքով բռիություն չէ՞, տակտի զգացումի բացակայությու՞ն, այլ մարդկանց զգացմունքների վրա թքած ունենա՞լ, անհանդուրժողականությու՞ն, անմարդկային պահվածք չէ՞։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ես բնորոշ ում եմ արարքը, ոչ արտաքինը։ Իմ արարքին կարող ես ինքդ գնահատական տալ։

----------


## Chuk

Արդեն տվել եմ, եթե չես նկատել

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Աթեիստ (09.12.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Արդեն տվել եմ, եթե չես նկատել
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


նկատեցի  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սիրուն ու գեշ համարելը մի հարց ա (ու շատ սուբյեկտիվ հարց, մեր մեջ ասած), դրա համար ձեռ առնելը՝ լրիվ ուրիշ: Ոնց որ թե ոչ մեկ չէր ասում՝ բոլոր կանայք չքնաղ են, անկրկնելի յուրահատուկ ձյան փաթիլներ են, բլա-բլա-բլա: Ամեն մեկը սիրունության իր պատկերացումը ունի, Անվերնագրի ցուցադրած կանանց էլ լիքը սիրողներ կան: Բայց ստեղ կոնկրետ ձեռ առնելու դեպքն ա: Հիմա որ սկսենք սենց խորանալ, բոլորիս վրա էլ՝ Անվերնագրից սկսած, ինձնով վերջացրած, էնքան ձեռ առնելու բան կգտնենք, որ թող ու փախի: Հեչ պարտադիր չի քեզ դուր չեկած ամեն բան աջուձախ բարձր գոռաս, չէ՞: Ինձ էլ դուր չեն գալիս տենց կանայք. գնամ, մատս տնկեմ վրաներն ու սկսեմ ղժժա՞լ:


Ապեր, քո վրա ձեռ առնելու բան գտնելու համար պետք ա ահագին ման գանք։ Բայց մարդ կա իրա վրայի ձեռ առնելու բաները ի ցույց ա դնում ալամ աշխարհին ու ուզում ա, որ սաղ կոռեկտ լինեն ու ձեռ չառնեն։ Էտ կոչվում ա պռովոկացիա։

----------

CactuSoul (09.12.2016), Աթեիստ (09.12.2016)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Վերադառնալով բուն թեմային մի անձնական դրվագ պատմեմ...

Մազեր շատ չեմ սիրում, ու բարեբախտաբար գեներս ու բնությունը մի քիչ խղճով են վերաբերվել՝ շատ «փռչոտ» չեմ։ Բայց խնամված «սանրվածքները» դուրս գալիս են և՛ տղամարդկանց մոտ, և՛ կանանց։ Ու այս սերիայից մի թուլություն ունեմ. սիրում եմ մի անթատակս լրիվ սափրել իսկ մյուսում մի խնամված պուպուշիկ սանրվածք պահել։ Հիմա իմ թուլությունն էլ դա է։ Որոշ մարդիկ սիրում եմ միայն մեկ ականջին ականջող հագնել, ուրիշները՝ միայն մի մատին եղունգ աճացնել, այլոք էլ՝ գլխի մի կեսը թրաշել, ես էլ սիրում եմ մի անթատակիս ինտրիգայածին սանրակեցվածքը։ Հա, ու ասեմ նաև, որ երբեմն սանրվածքը մի անթատակիցս մյուսն է տեղափոխվում, այսինքն, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ փոխում եմ այն հաջողակ անթատակս, որը ներկա պահին սանրվածք է կրում։ Ու ժամանակին մի զուգընկեր ունեի, ով կարծես «վսեսոյուզնի ռոզիսկով» էր ինձ բաժին ընկել. ֆետիշի մակարդակի սիրում էր անթատակեր, ու տանելով չէր կարողանում տանել որևէ մազածածկույթ այնտեղ։ Միշտ ինձ ասում էր, որ «այ այս անթատակդ ուտեմ», բայց մյուսը իր անձնական թշնամին էր։ Ես էլ գլխին օյիններ էի բերում իմ սանրվածքիս տեղակայման փոփոխություններով։ Հավես ինտրիգների մեջ էի գցում մարդուն։ Բայց եկավ ժամանակը իմ հագեցվածության մեր հարաբերություններով։ Երկար-բարակ մտածում էի, թե ոնց կարելի էր բաժանվել առանց դառը նստվածքների։ Վերջը լուծումը գտա... հերթական անգամ փոխեցի սանրվածքիս տեղակայման վայրը, իսկ մյուս անթատակիս մազերը ազատ արձակեցի։ Ի՜նչ ջանքեր պահանջվեց, բայց կարողացա մի 3 շաբաթ անթատակերս թաքնված պահել։ Ու 3 շաբաթ «սոված ու ծարավ» պահելուց հետո վերջապես զուգընկերոջս մոտ թողեցի անթատակերիս։ Սա էլ նկատելով կոկիկ սանրվածքով անթատակս, աչքերը կանխաճաշակելուց փակելով քիթ-բերանով նետվեց մյուս՝ ենթադրյալ մազազերծ անթատակիս կողմը։ Այդքան շփոթվածություն մարդու աչքերի մեջ ոչ դրանից առաջ ոչ դրանից հետո տեսած չկամ։  :Smile:  Ուշքը տեղը բերելուց հետո վեր կացավ, հագնվեց ու հեռացավ ընդմիշտ։ Շատ պարզ ու հավես հարաբերությունների հանգուցալուծում ստացվեց։ Մինչև հիմա էլ որ հիշում եմ, ժպիտը միշտ երեսիս է գալիս, ու նույնն էլ այդ նախկին զուգընկերոջս մոտ է լինում՝ ըստ իր խոստովանության։ Դրվագս ինչ կցուցանե... մարդկանց անհատականությունները ավելի կարևոր են, քան ստանդարտացումները... ու այդ անհատականությունների հմուտ օգտագործումը կարող է շատ ավելի խոսուն լինել, քան 14 էջ ակումբային բանահրմշտոցը։

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), Cassiopeia (09.12.2016), Chuk (09.12.2016), ivy (02.02.2018), Tiger29 (09.12.2016), Աթեիստ (09.12.2016), Յոհաննես (09.12.2016), Տրիբուն (10.12.2016)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ապեր, քո վրա ձեռ առնելու բան գտնելու համար պետք ա ահագին ման գանք։ Բայց մարդ կա իրա վրայի ձեռ առնելու բաները ի ցույց ա դնում ալամ աշխարհին ու ուզում ա, որ սաղ կոռեկտ լինեն ու ձեռ չառնեն։ Էտ կոչվում ա պռովոկացիա։


Ըհըն: Լավ էլի, Տրիբուն: «Թող կարճ չհագներ, չբռնաբարեին, ինքն ա մեղավոր». նույն սերիայից ա:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.11.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ապեր, քո վրա ձեռ առնելու բան գտնելու համար պետք ա ահագին ման գանք։ Բայց մարդ կա իրա վրայի ձեռ առնելու բաները ի ցույց ա դնում ալամ աշխարհին ու ուզում ա, որ սաղ կոռեկտ լինեն ու ձեռ չառնեն։ Էտ կոչվում ա պռովոկացիա։


Տրիբուն, որոշ դեպքերում ի ցույց չդնել նշանակում ա տնից դուրս չգալ. ավելորդ քաշը, չհանած հոնքերը, շլությունը, կարճ հասակը, խուճուճ մազերը ու լիքը այլ հատկանիշներ մարդիկ ի ցույց են դնում աշխարհին, հա՞, որ պրովոկացիա անեն։ Ասենք, հա, ես կարամ իմ խուճուճ մազերը զոռով ֆենեմ կամ հավաքեմ, որ չերևա՝ խուճուճ են, որ ձեռ առնող չլինի։ Էս տրամաբանությամբ դու ուզում ես ասել, որ բոլորը պիտի զոռով իրենց խցկեն միջին վիճակագրականի մեջ, որ իրենց ձեռ առնող չլինի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կոնկրետ ստեղ հաստատ փողի աղբյուրը չի պատճառը: Բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ իրա աշխատավարձով ինքը հաստատ սենց շալվար կարա գնի: 
> Շատ իզուր ես սեռական դիսկրիմինացիա ման գալիս: 
> Հասարակության մեջ տղամարդու պահվացքից սպասելիքները այլ են, կանանցից այլ:
> 
> Օրինակ, եթե տղամարդը դռան մոտ դուռը չպահի ու կնոջը ճանապարհ չտա, ապա տղամարդը կնայվի որպես անտաշ, անկիրթ, իսկ կնոջից ոչ մեկը այդպիսի սպասելինքեր չունի, որ տղամարդուն ճանապարհ տա ու նրա առաջ դուռը բաց պահի
> 
> Հ.Գ. ինչ որ աբսուրդ վիճակ է արդեն ստեղծվում տղամարդու համար, որտև կան կանայք, որոնք ամեն քայլին ստիպում են տղամարդուն արդարանալ ու ապացուցել որ ինքը դիսկրիմինացիա չի անում:


Էս գրառումը չէի տեսել։ Հիմա պատասխանեմ։

Հենց ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ հասարակությունը կոնկրետ սպասելիքներ ունի կանանց ու տղամարդկանց պահվածքից, ու էդ շատ վատ ա։ Եթե տղամարդուց սպասում են դուռը կնոջ առաջ բացել, ապա կնոջից սպասում են ոտքերը միշտ թրաշած պահել, սիրուն հագնվել, հոնքերը բարակացնել, ցայլքի մազերը հեռացնել գոնե բիկինի հագնելիս, ճաշ եփել, երեխա ունենալ, տուն մաքրել։ Կարող ես ցանկը շարունակել։ Ու երբ կինն անում ա մի բան, որն ըստ հասարակության սպասելիքների տղամարդը պիտի անի, այ էդտեղ հետ են դառնում թվարկածս ցանկին ու սկսում փնտրել, թե որտեղ ա «թերացել»: Նույն Թերեզա Մեյը որպես քաղաքական գործիչ սարսափելի տիպար ա, բայց արի ու տես, որ էդ ամենը թողած, կաշվե շալվարին են կպնում, ինչը հագնել կամ չհագնելը չի որոշում իրա ինչ ձևի քաղաքական գործիչ լինել:

----------


## anslov

> Վերադառնալով բուն թեմային մի անձնական դրվագ պատմեմ...
> 
> Մազեր շատ չեմ սիրում, ու բարեբախտաբար գեներս ու բնությունը մի քիչ խղճով են վերաբերվել՝ շատ «փռչոտ» չեմ։ Բայց խնամված «սանրվածքները» դուրս գալիս են և՛ տղամարդկանց մոտ, և՛ կանանց։ Ու այս սերիայից մի թուլություն ունեմ. սիրում եմ մի անթատակս լրիվ սափրել իսկ մյուսում մի խնամված պուպուշիկ սանրվածք պահել։ Հիմա իմ թուլությունն էլ դա է։ Որոշ մարդիկ սիրում եմ միայն մեկ ականջին ականջող հագնել, ուրիշները՝ միայն մի մատին եղունգ աճացնել, այլոք էլ՝ գլխի մի կեսը թրաշել, ես էլ սիրում եմ մի անթատակիս ինտրիգայածին սանրակեցվածքը։ Հա, ու ասեմ նաև, որ երբեմն սանրվածքը մի անթատակիցս մյուսն է տեղափոխվում, այսինքն, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ փոխում եմ այն հաջողակ անթատակս, որը ներկա պահին սանրվածք է կրում։ Ու ժամանակին մի զուգընկեր ունեի, ով կարծես «վսեսոյուզնի ռոզիսկով» էր ինձ բաժին ընկել. ֆետիշի մակարդակի սիրում էր անթատակեր, ու տանելով չէր կարողանում տանել որևէ մազածածկույթ այնտեղ։ Միշտ ինձ ասում էր, որ «այ այս անթատակդ ուտեմ», բայց մյուսը իր անձնական թշնամին էր։ Ես էլ գլխին օյիններ էի բերում իմ սանրվածքիս տեղակայման փոփոխություններով։ Հավես ինտրիգների մեջ էի գցում մարդուն։ Բայց եկավ ժամանակը իմ հագեցվածության մեր հարաբերություններով։ Երկար-բարակ մտածում էի, թե ոնց կարելի էր բաժանվել առանց դառը նստվածքների։ Վերջը լուծումը գտա... հերթական անգամ փոխեցի սանրվածքիս տեղակայման վայրը, իսկ մյուս անթատակիս մազերը ազատ արձակեցի։ Ի՜նչ ջանքեր պահանջվեց, բայց կարողացա մի 3 շաբաթ անթատակերս թաքնված պահել։ Ու 3 շաբաթ «սոված ու ծարավ» պահելուց հետո վերջապես զուգընկերոջս մոտ թողեցի անթատակերիս։ Սա էլ նկատելով կոկիկ սանրվածքով անթատակս, աչքերը կանխաճաշակելուց փակելով քիթ-բերանով նետվեց մյուս՝ ենթադրյալ մազազերծ անթատակիս կողմը։ Այդքան շփոթվածություն մարդու աչքերի մեջ ոչ դրանից առաջ ոչ դրանից հետո տեսած չկամ։  Ուշքը տեղը բերելուց հետո վեր կացավ, հագնվեց ու հեռացավ ընդմիշտ։ Շատ պարզ ու հավես հարաբերությունների հանգուցալուծում ստացվեց։ Մինչև հիմա էլ որ հիշում եմ, ժպիտը միշտ երեսիս է գալիս, ու նույնն էլ այդ նախկին զուգընկերոջս մոտ է լինում՝ ըստ իր խոստովանության։ Դրվագս ինչ կցուցանե... մարդկանց անհատականությունները ավելի կարևոր են, քան ստանդարտացումները... ու այդ անհատականությունների հմուտ օգտագործումը կարող է շատ ավելի խոսուն լինել, քան 14 էջ ակումբային բանահրմշտոցը։


էս դրվագը որ ուղարկես մի հայտնի սյուռեալիզմ ժանրում կինո նկարողի, քեզանից հեղինակային իրավունքը կգնի:

----------


## anslov

> Էս գրառումը չէի տեսել։ Հիմա պատասխանեմ։
> 
> Հենց ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ հասարակությունը կոնկրետ սպասելիքներ ունի կանանց ու տղամարդկանց պահվածքից, ու էդ շատ վատ ա։ Եթե տղամարդուց սպասում են դուռը կնոջ առաջ բացել, ապա կնոջից սպասում են ոտքերը միշտ թրաշած պահել, սիրուն հագնվել, հոնքերը բարակացնել, ցայլքի մազերը հեռացնել գոնե բիկինի հագնելիս, ճաշ եփել, երեխա ունենալ, տուն մաքրել։ Կարող ես ցանկը շարունակել։ Ու երբ կինն անում ա մի բան, որն ըստ հասարակության սպասելիքների տղամարդը պիտի անի, այ էդտեղ հետ են դառնում թվարկածս ցանկին ու սկսում փնտրել, թե որտեղ ա «թերացել»: Նույն Թերեզա Մեյը որպես քաղաքական գործիչ սարսափելի տիպար ա, բայց արի ու տես, որ էդ ամենը թողած, կաշվե շալվարին են կպնում, ինչը հագնել կամ չհագնելը չի որոշում իրա ինչ ձևի քաղաքական գործիչ լինել:


Ինչ է ասածդ, որ տղամարդուց հասարակության սպասելիքնեը մենակ դուռը բացել փակելն է՞:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ է ասածդ, որ տղամարդուց հասարակության սպասելիքնեը մենակ դուռը բացել փակելն է՞:


Չէ: Տղամարդուց էլ, բնականաբար, լիքը սպասելիքներ կան, օրինակ, լինել լավ լիդեր: Բայց երբ ղեկավար պաշտոնում գտնվող տղամարդը լավ լիդեր չի, ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ ինքը կանանց համար դուռ չի բացում, այլ ասում են՝ ինքը լավ լիդեր չի: Ասածս էն ա, որ կանանց դեպքում արտաքինին ու ստերեոտիպային վարքերին կտրուկ անցում կատարելու տենդենցը շատ ավելի մեծ ա, քան տղամարդկանց դեպքում (չեմ ասում, թե տղամարդիկ լրիվ ապահովագրված են, Սաշիկի ունքերը վկա):

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աշխարհը շատ ավելի լավ տեղ կդառնա, եթե հլը մանկապարտեզից սկսած մարդիկ իրար վրա մատ չտնկեն ու գոռան «կով», «ակնոցավոր», «հաստաքամակ», «չոփ», «կոլոտ», «ուռոդ», «փրչոտ», «տախտակ» և այլն: Ու ոնց որ թե հիմա էդ մերժելու լավ տենդենցը լրիվ թափի մեջ ա: Նենց որ ձեր մեջ ում ուզում եք՝ սիրեք ու ում ինչ ուզում եք՝ համարեք, բայց էդ մասին բարձր հայտարարելուց շատ կներեք, բայց, մմմ, շատ վատ բան եք անում, ուրիշ բան չասեմ: Ես որ ավելի լավ ա՝ տուֆտա կոռեկտ լինեմ, քան տենց: Կամ էլ, եթե դեմ եք, գնացեք, դպրոցում չաղ երեխու կյանքը դժոխք սարքող լակոտ-լուկուտների ճակատները պաչեք ու մի հատ էլ դուք քացով տվեք էդ խեղճ երեխու քամակին. մեկ ա՝ նույն բանով եք զբաղված:


Միանշանակ չի։ Աշխարհը կարա ավելի լավ տեղ դառնա, եթե մարդիկ իրար ասեն էն ինչ կա ու բոլորը առանց նեղանալու իրանց ու մյուսներին ընդունեն նենց ոնց կա։ Իմ իմացած ամենատոլեռանտ հասարակությունները հարավարևելյան ասիայի հասարակություններն են, Լաոս, Կամբոջիա, Վիետնամ, Մյանմար, Թաիլանդ ․․․ որտեղ օրինակ լեյդիբոյ լինելը նույնքան նորմալ ա, որքան լեյդի կամ բոյ լինելը։ Ու նույն կամպանիայում կարող ա իրար հետ նստած շատ լավ ժամանակ անցկացնեն չաղը, նիհարը, թոփալը, գեյը, քաչալը, տրանսը, ու չաղին ասեն չաղ, թոփալին՝ թոփալ, կատոեին՝ կատոե։ Ու բացարձակ ոչ մեկի բողկին չլինի։ Ընդհակառակը բոլորը հավասար զվարճանան, իրար հետ կատակներ անեն թեկուզ հենց չաղության թեմայով, ու ցրվեն։ Էտ ախմախ յանի կոռեկտությունն ա, որ հարաբերությունները փչացնում ա։ Չաղ երեխուն ավել լավ ա սովորացնել, որ չաղ լսելուց նեղվել պետք չի։ Երբ ինքը իրան սիրի ոնց ինքը կա, մնացածի ասածները բողկին չի լինի։ Իսկ եթե խիստ կոմպլեքսավորվում ա չաղ լինելուց, թող նիհարի։

----------

CactuSoul (09.12.2016), Freeman (11.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (10.12.2016), Աթեիստ (09.12.2016), Անվերնագիր (10.12.2016), Արէա (09.12.2016), Արշակ (10.12.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայաստանում մարդկանց արտաքինի նկատմամբ հասարակական պահանջ-վերաբերմունքն ու այլոց արտաքինի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի անթաքույց ցուցադրանքը որոշ մի քիչ ավելի քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում կհամարվի առնվազն անդաստիարակություն, եթե ոչ՝ բացահայտ թշնամանքի արտահայտում:


Որոշ մի քիչ ավելի քաղաքակիրթ երկրները, որոնք համ էլ Թրամփին նախագահ են ընտրում, քաք են կերել։ Էտ որ չաղին ասում են «այլընտրանքային քաշով անհատ» էտ իրանց ավելի լավը չի սարքում։ Վաղն էլ կարող ա «այլընտրանքային քաշով անհատ»-ը կոռեկտ չլինի։ Ու ստեղ արտաքինով շշմեցնելու հարց չկա - իմ իմանալով ստեղ Ալեն Դելոններով ու Մոնիկա Բելուչիներով չենք հավաքվել։ Մեր համար, սովորական մարդիկ ենք, սաղիս վրա էլ կարա ղժալու թեմա լինի, չասելը Հայկօ-ի։ Ես դրա դրամատիզացիան չեմ հասկանում ․․․․

----------

CactuSoul (09.12.2016), Աթեիստ (09.12.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արտ, Մալեվիչի սև քառակուսին գերագնահատված կեղծ արվեստ ասելով դու կարծիքդ ես արտահայտում գործի, ոչ թե հեղինակի մասին: Այ, եթե ասես՝ Մալեվիչն ինքն իր նման գեշ նկարներ ա նկարում, եթե սաղ լիներ, լրիվ իրավունք կունենար քեզ դատի տալու: 
> 
> Ընդհանրապես մարդու մարմնի նկատմամբ բացասական սուբյեկտիվ զգացողությունները լավ ա ներսում պահել՝ լինի դա կին, թե տղամարդ, որովհետև դրանք ուղղակի վիրավորական են, հատկապես կանանց համար, որովհետև էսօրվա աշխարհում կանայք գնահատվում են ըստ իրենց արտաքինի, ու կարծես եթե կնոջն անվանում են գեշ, ուրեմն ինքն ուրիշ արժանիք չունի: Ինձ թվում ա՝ դու չես մեռնի, եթե չանվանես որևէ կնոջ գեշ կամ չաղ: Բայց էդ կինն ահագին կշահի, որովհետև գոնե չի վիրավորվի:


Կարող ա ավելի լավ ա էտ բառերը հանե՞լ ընդհանրապես գործածությունից։ Ասենք ոնց ես առաջրկում անվանել չաղ կամ նիհար մարդուն։ Կամ բոյովին ու կոլոտին։ Կամ մի գուցե վաբշե, թողնենք մարդկանց մի սահմանու՞մ - փիսիկ, ու թող սաղ իրանց լավ զգան: 

Ոչ մեկը չի ասում, հելնենք փողոց ու սկսենք չաղերին լարել ու հետևներից սաղ օրը գոռալ ՉԱԱԱԱԱՂ ․․․․ Բայց եթե մարդը չի նեղվում իրա չաղ լինելուց, իրա չաղությունը ի ցույց ա դնում ալամ աշխարհին առանց քաշվելու, իրան լավ ա զգում, որ ինքը չաղ ա, իրան դուր ա գալլիս իրա չաղությունը ․․ բլա բլա բլա ․․ իչի՞ ա նեղվում նրանից, որ իրան չաղ են ասում:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.12.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ցանկացած մարդ փողոց դուրս գալով ցուցադրում ա իր մարմինը (հետո՞ ինչ, որ հագին շոր կա): Ըստ քո տրամաբանության, նրանք, ովքեր կատարյալ մարմին չունեն (դեռ պետք ա սահմանել կատարյալը), պետք ա տա՞նը նստեն, եթե չեն ուզում իրենց մարմնի մասին բացասական արձագանքներ լսել:


Ջանս, մեր պոլիտ ոչկոռեկտ, գեղացի ու հետամնաց Հայաստանում, որտեղ կանանց մեծ մասը, հատկապես որոշ տարիքից հետո, կներեք, քաք եմ կերել, չաղ ա, ես չեմ տեսել, որ փողոցում, որևէ մեկին ձեռ առնեն։ Ի՞նչ եք հավայի բաներ ասում։ Ստեղ խոսքը իրերն իրանց անուններով անվանելու մասին ա։ Անվերնագրի դրած նկարներում կանայք ի ցույց էին դրել իրենց անճոռնի մարմինները, եթե ինչ ոչ մեկը իմ հետ համաձայն չի, թող վերցնի իրա Ակումբի բացած էջով լափթոփը ու հենց հիմա տա գլխիս։

----------

Աթեիստ (09.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Մի երկու անգամ տեսել եմ, որ աղջկա թևերի տակ մաքրած չի...փշաքաղվելու բանա... կամ էլ մազածածկույթ ոտքերին ու մեջքին...


էս տղամարդկանց մազաֆոբիան սպանում ա ուղղակի  :Jpit: 

Մի նկար էլ ես դնեմ, որ լրիվ ուշագնաց լինեք  :Tongue: 

 :Love:

----------

CactuSoul (09.12.2016), Աթեիստ (09.12.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> էս տղամարդկանց մազաֆոբիան սպանում ա ուղղակի 
> 
> Մի նկար էլ ես դնեմ, որ լրիվ ուշագնաց լինեք


Տինտո Բրասսի գործերը նայի, սաղ մազոտ ու մեկը մեկից բեթար կյանք։

----------

ivy (09.12.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Տինտո Բրասսի գործերը նայի, սաղ մազոտ ու մեկը մեկից բեթար կյանք։


Ու մեկը մյուսից սիրուն ու սեքսի

----------

Աթեիստ (09.12.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հենց էդ իմաստով էի գրել ։)

----------


## Farfallina

Էդ արվեստի գործերը լրիվ ուրիշ պահ ա, իրականությանը ուրիշ ա:Հլը մեր հայերը էլի էդքան արտաքինի ու մազոտ չմազոտի հարցով չեն գնահատում ինչքան եվրոպացիները: Ինքս ճանաչում եմ իտալացի արվեստաբանի, որ իրան լսես, իրա գործերը նայես՝ ամեն ինչ բնականի մեջ պետք ա լինի, մաքսիմալ բնական,  բայց իրա կինը ոտքից գլուխ ժամանակակից պլաստիկ վիրահատություն և էպիլացիայի արվեստի գործ ա:

----------


## CactuSoul

Ben Hopper  :Love: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Աթեիստ (10.12.2016), Գաղթական (10.12.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Իմ համոզմամբ զուտ աչքի սովորելու հարց ա, ինչը, փաստացի, կոտրում ա ընկալման ինդիվիդուալիզմը։

Քեզ սովորեցնում են, որ սեքսի արտաքինն էս ա, ու դու մոռանում ես քո սեփական ընկալումը։


Թեմայի վիճահարույց վերջին նկարի մասին. մեզ սովորեցնեին, որ դա սեքսուալության գագաթնակետը, հիանալու էինք, աղջիկներն էլ ձգտեին նման արտաքինի։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Աթեիստ (10.12.2016), Արշակ (10.12.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ըհըն: Լավ էլի, Տրիբուն: «Թող կարճ չհագներ, չբռնաբարեին, ինքն ա մեղավոր». նույն սերիայից ա:


Հայկարամ, անիմաստ համեմատություննես անում։ Մեկը ենթադրում կոնկրետ բռնի ակտ, մյուսը՝ նկարագրում ա մարդուն նենց ոնց ինքը կա, պրիտոմ էն դեպքում, երբ նկարագրվողը ինքն ա դա ուզում՝ կիսամերկ նկարը ի ցույց դնելով։ Դու ինձանից ի՞նչ ես ակնկալում, որ Անվերնագրի դրած նկարների համար ասեմ, Օ՜, ինչ հմայիչ կանայք են։ Ապեր, չեմ կարա։ Եթե դու կարաս, ասա։

----------


## anslov

> Հայկարամ, անիմաստ համեմատություննես անում։ Մեկը ենթադրում կոնկրետ բռնի ակտ, մյուսը՝ նկարագրում ա մարդուն նենց ոնց ինքը կա, պրիտոմ էն դեպքում, երբ նկարագրվողը ինքն ա դա ուզում՝ կիսամերկ նկարը ի ցույց դնելով։ Դու ինձանից ի՞նչ ես ակնկալում, որ Անվերնագրի դրած նկարների համար ասեմ, Օ՜, ինչ հմայիչ կանայք են։ Ապեր, չեմ կարա։ Եթե դու կարաս, ասա։


Ու ընդանրապես, էտ "տոլերանտության" պրոպագանդան , որը իրականում հոգևոր ագրեսիա է,  միշտ էլ  մարդկության կյանքում բերել է հակառակ էֆեկտի: Որ մարդիկ իրանց մեջ են կուտակել իրենց կարծիքը ու դա ինչ որ մի օր անպայման պայթել է:
Որ 20-երրորդ դարի սկզբին  բռնին ասին որ թուրքը ու հայը Օսմաններում  իրար հավասար են ու դրա համար հայը  լիքը քյալլա տվեց, ո՞վ տուժեց վերջում: Մենք- հայերսը: Ու նաև ոչ քիչ հենց թուրքերը:
Նույնը բանվորա-գյուղացիների ու բուրժուաների դեպքում: 
Ասին տոլերանություն- որը ամրագրեցին  օրենքով, ու որպես հետևանք հենց բանվորա-գյուղացիներին 70 տարի մորթեցին:

Ամեն ինչ պետք ա անցինի բնական էվոլուցիոն ճանապարհ, նորմալ զարգացման ընթացքում դառնա սովորական, այլ ոչ թե բռի ձևով փաթաթվի մարդկանց վզին, ոնց որ էսօր փաթաթում են շատ "տոլերանտ" օրենքներ:
Ամենատոլերատ օրենքները որպես կանոն ամենաբռի ձևով են իրագործվում ու իրականում հանդիսանում են փոքրամասնության  դիկտատորա մեծամասնության վրա: 
Դա սարսափելի հետևանքների է միշտ էլ բերել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Միանշանակ չի։ Աշխարհը կարա ավելի լավ տեղ դառնա, եթե մարդիկ իրար ասեն էն ինչ կա ու բոլորը առանց նեղանալու իրանց ու մյուսներին ընդունեն նենց ոնց կա։ Իմ իմացած ամենատոլեռանտ հասարակությունները հարավարևելյան ասիայի հասարակություններն են, Լաոս, Կամբոջիա, Վիետնամ, Մյանմար, Թաիլանդ ․․․ որտեղ օրինակ լեյդիբոյ լինելը նույնքան նորմալ ա, որքան լեյդի կամ բոյ լինելը։ Ու նույն կամպանիայում կարող ա իրար հետ նստած շատ լավ ժամանակ անցկացնեն չաղը, նիհարը, թոփալը, գեյը, քաչալը, տրանսը, ու չաղին ասեն չաղ, թոփալին՝ թոփալ, կատոեին՝ կատոե։ Ու բացարձակ ոչ մեկի բողկին չլինի։ Ընդհակառակը բոլորը հավասար զվարճանան, իրար հետ կատակներ անեն թեկուզ հենց չաղության թեմայով, ու ցրվեն։ Էտ ախմախ յանի կոռեկտությունն ա, որ հարաբերությունները փչացնում ա։ Չաղ երեխուն ավել լավ ա սովորացնել, որ չաղ լսելուց նեղվել պետք չի։ Երբ ինքը իրան սիրի ոնց ինքը կա, մնացածի ասածները բողկին չի լինի։ Իսկ եթե խիստ կոմպլեքսավորվում ա չաղ լինելուց, թող նիհարի։


Վայթե երկու բան խառնում ենք իրար, մի բան է իրար հետ ընկերական, իրար նկատմամբ հանդուրժող, նույն կամպանիայում, նույն սեղանի շուրջ, քոռին քոռ, չաղին չաղ ասելը, լրիվ այլ բան է՝ չար, ծաղրալից, առանց հարգանքի նշույլի, բացահայտ խուսափողական ու առհամարական վերաբերմունքն ու էլի չաղին չաղ, քոռին քոռ ասելը:

----------

Quyr Qery (10.12.2016), Հայկօ (10.12.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Որոշ մի քիչ ավելի քաղաքակիրթ երկրները, որոնք համ էլ Թրամփին նախագահ են ընտրում, քաք են կերել։ Էտ որ չաղին ասում են «այլընտրանքային քաշով անհատ» էտ իրանց ավելի լավը չի սարքում։ Վաղն էլ կարող ա «այլընտրանքային քաշով անհատ»-ը կոռեկտ չլինի։ Ու ստեղ արտաքինով շշմեցնելու հարց չկա - իմ իմանալով ստեղ Ալեն Դելոններով ու Մոնիկա Բելուչիներով չենք հավաքվել։ Մեր համար, սովորական մարդիկ ենք, սաղիս վրա էլ կարա ղժալու թեմա լինի, չասելը Հայկօ-ի։ Ես դրա դրամատիզացիան չեմ հասկանում ․․․․


Նախ ի՞նչ վատ նախագահ ա Թամփը, կարող ա՞ Սերժից քիչ ա երկրի մասին մտածում  :Tongue: 
Համ էլ, ստեղ խնդիրը ընհամենը հարգանքի և մարդկայնության հարց ա, ախպերս: Եթե Հայաստանում մի քիչ տարօրինակ արտաքինով մեկի հետևից ջահելները կարող են հռհռալ ու ասել «արա մորս արև, էս ո՞վ էր», կամ էլ շվվացնել սեքսոտ հագնված աղջկա հետևից լավագույն դեպքում, իսկ վատագույն դեպքում՝ հետևից ընկած կեղտոտ ռեպլիկներ բաց թողել, ապա քաք կերած քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում մարդիկ իրենց պահում են վայելուչ և հարգալից: 
Խոստովանեմ, ինձ համար էլ էր սկզբում տարօրինակ, որ խայտառակ էրոտիկ հագնված կանանց հետևից ոչ ոք չի նայում, մտածում էի ամերկացիք գենետիկ մոդիֆիկացված սնունդից դառել են անսեռ մսագնդեր, պարզվում է, որ առաջին հայացքից անմեղ ու փոքր-ինչ անքաղաքավարի պահվածքի համար կարելի է դատվել սեռական հանցագործությունների հատկանիշներով ու զրկվել ասենք կարիերայից:  
Փոքր-ինչ երկար ժամանակ տևեց ինձ՝ միջակ մտավոր ունակությունների տեր նվաստիս հասկանալու, որ այնուամենայիվ ահագին հաճելի է կոռեկտ հասարակության մեջ ապրելը, բրահ: Էդ ղժժալը այդպես մի երևելի հաճույք չի, մանավանդ որ պոտենցիալ կարող է անիմաստ փչացնել ինչ-որ մեկի կյանքը: Ղժժալու համար կարելի է կատակերգություն նայել, ինքըզինքը խուտուտ տալ, համ էլ ասենք համեցեք օրինական մարիխուանա ծխելու :Ճ 
Ես մի թեմայում ասել էի, որ հայերիս մոտ իրար նկատմամբ հարգանքը մեզ համար մի երևելի արժեք չի, ու երևի սա էլ է դեգրադացնող հանգամանք, սրանից է, որ օրինակ իշխանավորների մեղմ ասած ոչ ադեկվատ պահվածքը համարվում է նորմա:

----------

Quyr Qery (10.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (11.12.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ժողովուրդ ազնիվ խոսք ես ձեզ չեմ հասկանում, Տրիբուն ձյա, էս էն քիչ կամ միակ հարցն ա, որ քեզ ասում եմ նյետ էլի  :Jpit:  :

Ինչ ա նշանակում "տոլերանտությունը" բերում է ագրեսսիայի: Պիտի պարտադիր մարդկանց կոպտել, վիրավորել, որ սիրտդ հովանա: Հա մարդը գեր ա, հետո՞, ուրեմն պիտի ձեռ առնենք իրա՞ն, մարդը կոլոտ է, մարդու մազերի գույնը դուր չի գալիս, մարդու մաշկը վատն է, պզուկներ ունի, կնճիռներ ունի, եսիմ ինչ գրող ունի, ուրեմն պիտի ծաղրե՞նք: Լրիվ Հայկոյի ասած «Թող կարճ չհագներ, չբռնաբարեին, ինքն ա մեղավոր» ա, հա: Ասում ես բռնի ա բռնաբարելը, իսկ մարդուն ձեռ առնելը բռնություն չի, հա լավ ֆիզիկական չի, բայց սովորական բան էլի չի էլի,: Կուրսում մի աղջիկ ունեինք, դեմքը մի քիչ մազոտ էր, հորմոնային խնդիր ուներ, տղերքը մարտի ութի բրիտվա էին նվեր առել, ձեզ թվում ա էդ աղջկա համար հեչ ծանր չէր: Եթե մազոտ ա, կամ ցելյուլիտ ունի, ուրեմն իրավունք չունի՞ մարդամեջ դուրս գալ:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> ինքըզինքը խուտուտ տալ, համ էլ ասենք համեցեք օրինական մարիխուանա ծխելու :Ճ 
> :


Ինքզինքն խուտուտ տալուց, խուտուտ չի գալիս, ավելի լավ է,  ինչ-որ մեկին տեսնելիս ասենք վայ ճակատիդ պզուկ կա, կամ էս ինչ չաղ ես բայց դու, էդպես մեր տրամը կբացվի, իրանց օրն էլ հո կփչանա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տո լավ է ։) Այսինքն դու էս իմ սաղ գրածներից ենթադրել ես, որ ես կոչ եմ անում ասենք չաղերին, նիհարներին կամ թոփալներին ծաղրել, ձեռ առնել, արհամարել։ Թե՞ ուզեցել ես տենց հասակնալ, որ քո տեսակետը առաջ տանես։

----------

CactuSoul (12.12.2016), Արէա (10.12.2016), Արշակ (10.12.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Տո լավ է ։) Այսինքն դու էս իմ սաղ գրածներից ենթադրել ես, որ ես կոչ եմ անում ասենք չաղերին, նիհարներին կամ թոփալներին ծաղրել, ձեռ առնել, արհամարել։ Թե՞ ուզեցել ես տենց հասակնալ, որ քո տեսակետը առաջ տանես։


Տրիբուն, ես ոչ ձև չեմ ուզեցել հասկանալ, ասածս էն ա, որ լիքը բան կարող է արտաքինի վրա դուր չգալ, բայց ուղղակի վիրավորել էդ մարդուն դրա համար, ես չեմ հասկանում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժողովուրդ ազնիվ խոսք ես ձեզ չեմ հասկանում, Տրիբուն ձյա, էս էն քիչ կամ միակ հարցն ա, որ քեզ ասում եմ նյետ էլի  :


Ինչի՞ սիրուն ջան։ Կներես հո չես վիրավորվում սիրունից ։))) Չես հասկանու՞մ, որ քո դրած նկարների կանանց մարմիններն ընդհանուր առամամբ կարելի ա համարել գեղեցիկ, իսկ Անվերնագրի դրածը՝ գեշ։ Ուզում ես հակառակը ապացուցե՞լ։ ։)

Էկեք սենց հարցը դնենք։ Ես ասում եմ դրանգ տգեղ, ավելին, աճոռնի մարմիններ են։ 

Դուք ասում եք, ես բռի ու անտաշ եմ, վաղն էլ կարող ա նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարճ հագած աղջիկ բռնաբարեմ։

Դուք իմ փոխարեն հիմա պատասխանեք, շատ կոնկրետ, ինչպիսի՞ն են այդ կանանց մարմինները։

----------

CactuSoul (12.12.2016), Աթեիստ (10.12.2016), Անվերնագիր (10.12.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, ես ոչ ձև չեմ ուզեցել հասկանալ, ասածս էն ա, որ լիքը բան կարող է արտաքինի վրա դուր չգալ, բայց ուղղակի վիրավորել էդ մարդուն դրա համար, ես չեմ հասկանում:


Փաստորեն, դու էլ տենց ես հասկացել։ Այսինքն էս թեմայի շրջանակներում դու էլ ասելու բան չունես։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նախ ի՞նչ վատ նախագահ ա Թամփը, կարող ա՞ Սերժից քիչ ա երկրի մասին մտածում 
> Համ էլ, ստեղ խնդիրը ընհամենը հարգանքի և մարդկայնության հարց ա, ախպերս: Եթե Հայաստանում մի քիչ տարօրինակ արտաքինով մեկի հետևից ջահելները կարող են հռհռալ ու ասել «արա մորս արև, էս ո՞վ էր», կամ էլ շվվացնել սեքսոտ հագնված աղջկա հետևից լավագույն դեպքում, իսկ վատագույն դեպքում՝ հետևից ընկած կեղտոտ ռեպլիկներ բաց թողել, ապա քաք կերած քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում մարդիկ իրենց պահում են վայելուչ և հարգալից: 
> Խոստովանեմ, ինձ համար էլ էր սկզբում տարօրինակ, որ խայտառակ էրոտիկ հագնված կանանց հետևից ոչ ոք չի նայում, մտածում էի ամերկացիք գենետիկ մոդիֆիկացված սնունդից դառել են անսեռ մսագնդեր, պարզվում է, որ առաջին հայացքից անմեղ ու փոքր-ինչ անքաղաքավարի պահվածքի համար կարելի է դատվել սեռական հանցագործությունների հատկանիշներով ու զրկվել ասենք կարիերայից:  
> Փոքր-ինչ երկար ժամանակ տևեց ինձ՝ միջակ մտավոր ունակությունների տեր նվաստիս հասկանալու, որ այնուամենայիվ ահագին հաճելի է կոռեկտ հասարակության մեջ ապրելը, բրահ: Էդ ղժժալը այդպես մի երևելի հաճույք չի, մանավանդ որ պոտենցիալ կարող է անիմաստ փչացնել ինչ-որ մեկի կյանքը: Ղժժալու համար կարելի է կատակերգություն նայել, ինքըզինքը խուտուտ տալ, համ էլ ասենք համեցեք օրինական մարիխուանա ծխելու :Ճ 
> Ես մի թեմայում ասել էի, որ հայերիս մոտ իրար նկատմամբ հարգանքը մեզ համար մի երևելի արժեք չի, ու երևի սա էլ է դեգրադացնող հանգամանք, սրանից է, որ օրինակ իշխանավորների մեղմ ասած ոչ ադեկվատ պահվածքը համարվում է նորմա:


Հոպար, էս ի՜նչ մի հանգի տուֆտել ես տուֆտում։ ։) Դրա համար էլ Թրամթփը կրում ա։

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ինչի՞ էս սենց ագրեսիվ: 
Ինձ համար տգեղ շատ բանը կարա լինի, ոչ միայն էդ կնոջ մարմինը, բայց ես չեմ ասի, յախք ինչ տգեղ ա: 
Ես ունեմ սիրունի իմ պատկերացումը ու ինձ էդ սիրունից խոսելն է հաճելի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչի՞ էս սենց ագրեսիվ: 
> Ինձ համար տգեղ շատ բանը կարա լինի, ոչ միայն էդ կնոջ մարմինը, բայց ես չեմ ասի, յախք ինչ տգեղ ա: 
> Ես ունեմ սիրունի իմ պատկերացումը ու ինձ էդ սիրունից խոսելն է հաճելի:


Ջանս, ագրեսիվ չի, պռովոկատիվ ա ։) Նենց, ի միջի այլոց, ես յախք էլ չեմ ասել։ Փաստորեն դու ընդունում ես, որ կնոջ մարմինը կարա սիրուն կամ գեշ լինի։ Ես էլ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու պռովոկատիվ ա, որ աջաբսանդալը մաքրեմ գլուխներիցդ։ Հատկապես Հայկօ-ի։ 

Թե չէ, ում հարցնես, կողմ են, որ մարդիկ ապրեն այնպես ինչպես ցանկանում են ու թքած ունեն այլոց կարծիքի վրա։ Բայց որ կարծիք ես հայտնում, վիրավորվում են։ Բա էտ թքած ունենալը էլ քանի կոպեկի արժեք ունի՞։

----------

CactuSoul (12.12.2016), John (10.12.2016), Արշակ (10.12.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոպար, էս ի՜նչ մի հանգի տուֆտել ես տուֆտում։ ։) Դրա համար էլ Թրամթփը կրում ա։


Կարող ա: Հլը ասա տեսնեմ հատկապես ո՞ր մասն եմ տուֆտում :Ճ Աբե Թրամփին ես չեմ ընտրել դեռ ընտրելու իրավունք չունեմ, ունենայի էշ էշ պիտի Հիլարիին ընտրեի:

Հ.Գ. Թեման Հայ հասարակության սիրով լի վերաբերմունքի մասին է առ կանացի անմազն գեղեցկություն, կոկիկություն, մաքրություն, կուսություն և ատելությամբ լի վերաբերմունքի՝ առ բոլոր տեսակի տձևություններն ու մազակալումները, այ գրողի բաժին դառնայի, չկարդայի էս ամենը :Ճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարող ա: Հլը ասա տեսնեմ հատկապես ո՞ր մասն եմ տուֆտում :Ճ Աբե Թրամփին ես չեմ ընտրել դեռ ընտրելու իրավունք չունեմ, ունենայի էշ էշ պիտի Հիլարիին ընտրեի:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Թեման Հայ հասարակության սիրով լի վերաբերմունքի մասին է առ կանացի անմազն գեղեցկություն, կոկիկություն, մաքրություն, կուսություն և ատելությամբ լի վերաբերմունքի՝ առ բոլոր տեսակի տձևություններն ու մազակալումները, այ գրողի բաժին դառնայի, չկարդայի էս ամենը :Ճ


Հայ կանայք, եթե հիշում ես, որպես կանոն 180/50 չեն, քանոնով գծած ոտեր չունեն, ու առատ մազածածկույթ ունեն։ Ու ես սիրում եմ հայ կանանց։ Ուրի՞շ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կարճ ասած, էն նկարների կանայք լավ կանեն հետևեն իրանց արտաքինին։ Իսկ եթե չեն հետևում, թող կարծիք լսեն։ Կարան թքած ունենան կարծիքի վրա, որը լավագույն տարբերակն ա։ Բայց դրա արդյունքում կարծիքը չի դադարում գոյություն ունենալ։ Կարծիքը գոյության նույնքան իրավունք ունի, որքան էտ նկարը։

----------

John (10.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (10.12.2016), Աթեիստ (10.12.2016), Անվերնագիր (10.12.2016), Արշակ (10.12.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բա հիմա շուշան պեդրոսյանին բան չասե՞նք...

----------


## ivy

> Հայ կանայք, եթե հիշում ես, որպես կանոն 180/50 չեն, քանոնով գծած ոտեր չունեն, ու առատ մազածածկույթ ունեն։ Ու ես սիրում եմ հայ կանանց։ Ուրի՞շ։


Տնաշեն գոնե 170/50 գրեիր. 180/50 խորը անորեքսիա ա, որը նույնքան անառողջ ա,  որքան ճարպակալումը ։)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ժողովուրդ ինչի հետևից եք ընկել )))

Անվերնագրի բերած նկարի կանայք գեր էին.. իրոք գեր էին՝ հո զոռով չի՞..
այլ հարցա, որ ոմանց դա դուրա գալիս, ոմանց՝ ոչ..

տոլերանտությունը ո՞րնա..
հիմա, եթե ընկնես հետևից ու հա ասես «բայց դու ինչ անճոռնի կնիկ ես»՝ իհարկե դա վիրավորանքա իր համար..
ընդհանրապես մարդուն որևէ արտաքին կամ ներքին յուրահատկության/դեֆեկտի համար ծաղրելը անքաղաքավարության նշանա..
բայց եթե դուք ձերոնցով խոսում եք, խոսքը Պողոսինա հասնում, մեկ էլ մեկը կարծիքա հայտնում, թե «էդ տնաշենը ախր շատ գերա, գոնե իրան մի քիչ հետևի», սա ո՞նց կարող է վիրավորանք համարվել..

ծաղրի վերաբերյալ էլ մի օրինակ բերեմ..
օրինակ մտավոր հետամնաց մարդուն ծաղրելը/ստորացնելը, ըստ իս, շանտղությունա..
բայց դիցուք մի վառ արտահայտված քյալ անձնավորություն ամբողջ օրը ամբաղ-զամբաղ խսսումա՝ քիչ չի, մեկ էլ մի օր էլ որոշումա քեզ խելք սովորացնել..
բա նորմալ չի լինի՞, եթե սենց մարդու պորտը մի լավ տեղը դնես՝ թեկուզ պուբլիչնի վրեն կայֆավատ լինելով՝ ասենք սուր սարկազմի միջոցով..

----------

Աթեիստ (10.12.2016)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Էս ոնց է ձվածեղը խառնվել աստծո ընծաների հետ, տո...

Թեման մարմնի մասին է, որոշ մարմիններին ասում են՝ լավն են, կուտվեն, մյուսներին էլ ասում են՝ դե լավը չեն էլի, կոկորդիս կկանգնեն։ Դուք էլ տանում համեմատում եք ուգլում կանգնած քյարթուների շվշվոցների հետ։

Էն բրիտվա նվեր ստացած աղջիկն էլ թող պիպետկի պոչ նվիրի տղաներին պահպանակի տուփի մեջ։ Ժպիտով է պետք կյանքն ապրել, ու նաև սովորել ինքդ քեզ վրա էլ ծիծաղել։

Բայց ամեն դեպքում «տգեղ» (գեր, մազոտ, կոլոտ, միաունք, թոփալ, ծուռ ոտքերով) մարդը ընկճվում է ոչ թե բուն կողմնակի բռի մեկնաբանություններից, այլ ինքն իր մասին ցածր կարծիքից։ Թե՞ տանը հայելի չունի, կամ կույր ու խուլ է, որ պրոպագանդված «90-60-90» տիպի չափանիշների մասին անտեղյակ լինի։ Ու արտաքուստ տոլերանտությունը այս դեպքում չի օգնում, պետք է մի հրող ուժ, որ ինքն իրեն սկսի սիրել։ Այդ դեպքում կողմնակի բռիությունն էլ հաստատ ականջի կողքով կսկսի անցնել։

Հա, համաձայն եմ, ինքը բռիության երևույթը հաճելի չի։ Բայց կոնկրետ այս թեմայում բռիություն չկար, իսկ բուն քյարթուներին «չի կարելի» ասելով հաստատ չես բուժի։ Ընդհանուր կրթվածություն է պակասում։ Արևմուտքում էլ զբոսաշրջիկային վայրերից մի քիչ հեռանաս դեպի բանվորական դասակարգի բարձր տոկոսայնությամբ թաղամասեր կսկսես լսել և՛ սուլոցներ, և՛ «արա էս ո՞վ էր, հորս արև» տիպի բղավոցներ։ Այդ նույն հարավ-արևելյան Ասիայում էլ լեդի-բոյը կարող է բացահայտ լեդի-բոյ լինել, բայց պետք եղած տեղը կսատկացնեն էլ՝ ասելով՝ դե շատ մեծ կորուստ չի, լեդի-բոյ էր էլի։ Ու սա այնքան զազրելի է ինչքան որ բնական։ Ախր ուզում եք մի 200 տարի քաղաքակրթությամբ ջնջել միլիոնավոր տարիների էվոլյուցիոն մրցակցությունը։ Մարդը իր անառողջ արտաքինով, լինի դա չաղությունը, հորմոնալ խանգարման պատճառով մազոտությունը, թե ուրիշ բան, ենթարկվում է մեկուսացման՝ հետագա գենոֆոնդից անառողջ գեների հեռացման բնական էվոլյուցիայով։

Թե՞ նստենք ու ասենք որ ստեղծում ենք հետ-էվոլյուցիոն հանրություն, որտեղ բոլոր տիպի մուտացիաներն էլ ընդունվում, սիրվում ու ձոնվում են։ Ախր դա շատ ավելի անբնական է, քան նույնիսկ նստել ու ասել որ ստեղծում ենք հետ-կապիտալիստական կոմունիզմ։ Հա, կարող ենք երկար տարիներ ասել՝ եկեք բոլորովս էլ բազմանանք աչ ու ձախ, սիրենք-փայփայենք զմիմյանց, բայց ուշ թե շուտ նորից ճակատով խփվելու ենք ռեսուրսների սահմափակությանը, ու կատակլիզմիկ դարաշրջանից նորից գոյատևությունը շարունակելու են ամենամրցունակները։

Բայց մինչ այդ, «սիրեք զմիմյանց»-ից առաջ պետք է «սիրել ինքդ զքեզ»։

----------

CactuSoul (12.12.2016), Տրիբուն (10.12.2016)

----------


## John

Էս ի՜նչ տիպի ծայրահեղական եք, օհ, հարգարժան հյուրեր։
Մի հատ Անվերնոյի դրած նկարին ուշադիր նայեք։ Մարդիկ ժպտում են, մարդիկ երջանիկ են, մարդիկ իրենց լավ են զգում։ Ու ձեզ թվում է, որ պատճառն այն է, որ ոչ ոք իրենց գեր չի՞ ասում։ Կամ որ իրենց չգիտե՞ն որ ավելորդ քաշ ունեն։
Սխալվում եք, սիրելիներս, իրենք ժպտում են, լավ են զգում իրենց, որտև իրենք ուժեղ են։ Իրենք թքած ունեն 90-60-90ի վրա, որտև չեն ուզում կամ չեն կարա հասնեն դրան։ Ու իրենք ընդունում են իրենց մարմինն այնպիսին՝ ինչպիսին կա։ Ու չեն կոմպլեքսավորվում դրանից։ Ու դուք կարծում եք, որ իրենք ունեն ձեր օգնության կարի՞քը։ Որ իրենք կարիք ունեն, որ դուք իրենց պաշտպանեք Տրիբուն ձյայի նման «բոբոների՞ց»։ Խնդալու է։

Քերի իմ Քույր, քո հետևայլ գրառումը՝



> Կնոջ մարմինը, ոնց ուզում ա լինի, մեկ ա սիրուն բան ա, սիրում եմ: 
> Մանավանդ որ ոսկրոտ է լինում:


Նման է նրան, որ ասեմ «ինչ էլ լինի սիրում եմ ուտել, համով ա։ Մանավանդ հոլանդական պանիր»։ Աբսուրդ ա չէ՞։ Ձև չկա մարդ ամեն ինչ սիրի ուտել։ Եթե մարդ ամեն ինչ ուտում է՝ ուրեմն անտարբեր է համի նկատմամբ։ Իսկ եթե անտարբեր չէ՝ ուրեմն որոշակի նախընտրություններ ունի, ինչպես ունես դու կանանց մարմինների նկատմամբ («մանավանդ որ ոսկրոտ է լինում»)։
Ու սաղ էս աջաբսանդալի մեղավորը քո ծայրահեղական մոտեցումն էր։ Հետագա քննարկման ընթացքում կարծես թե ընդունեցիր, որ կնոջ մարմինը կարող է լինել գեղեցիկ, կամ «ոչ այնքան»։ 

Անվերնոյի գրառման մեջ ոչ մի վիրավորական բան չտեսա։ Կարծում եմ՝ պատճառն այն է, որ ես ծայրահեղական չեմ որևէ հարցում։ Ոչ մի լավ բանի չի բերում ծայրահեղականությունը։

Ինձ էլ գրանցեք ձեր «բռի ու անտաշների» ցուցակում, քանզի ես էլ համարում եմ, որ կնոջ մարմինը, ինչպես ցանկացած այլ բան՝ կարող է լինել սիրուն, կամ ոչ այնքան։ Կարող է նաև վանող լինել։

Հերիք ա էլի չեղած տեղը խնդիրներ մոգոնեք։

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), CactuSoul (12.12.2016), insider (10.12.2016), Անվերնագիր (10.12.2016), Արէա (11.12.2016), Արշակ (10.12.2016), Գաղթական (10.12.2016), Տրիբուն (10.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Բա հիմա շուշան պեդրոսյանին բան չասե՞նք...


Ինչի՞ չասես որ: Բա մենակ իրա անունը փոքրատառով գրելուց կարե՞լի ա վիրտուալ բավարարվածություն ստանալ

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Բա հիմա շուշան պեդրոսյանին բան չասե՞նք...


Շուշանի մասին չգիտեմ, բայց  Սաշիկի ունքերի վերաբերյալ թող ոչ մեկ ոչ մի բան չասի…

----------

CactuSoul (12.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Նույն խնդիրը բնավ չկա տղամարդկանց դեպքում. մորուքով տղամարդը շատ ավելի նորմալ է դիտվում, քան թևատակերը չթրաշած կինը:


"Ֆեմինիստ" կանանց գործողությա հիմնական պտտման  առանցքը սա է, որ եթե տղամանդը մի բան ունի, ապա ես էլ պետք է ունենամ:

Իսկ ի՞նչը "ֆեմինիստների" մոտ ագերսիվ կեղծիքի ու խորը էգոիզմի տպավորություն է թողնում, դա այն է, որ "ֆեմինիստները" չեն  պայքարում էն տղամարդկային ոլորտների համար, որոնք էնքան էլ հավես բան չէ:
 Օրինակ 40-45 աստիճան ցրտին գնացքի գծեր գցող աշխատատեղի համար: Կամ 8 ամիս ջրի տակ մնացող սուզանավի վրա ծառայելու համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> "Ֆեմինիստ" կանանց գործողությա հիմնական պտտման  առանցքը սա է, որ եթե տղամանդը մի բան ունի, ապա ես էլ պետք է ունենամ:
> 
> Իսկ ի՞նչը "ֆեմինիստների" մոտ ագերսիվ կեղծիքի ու խորը էգոիզմի տպավորություն է թողնում, դա այն է, որ "ֆեմինիստները" չեն  պայքարում էն տղամարդկային ոլորտների համար, որոնք էնքան էլ հավես բան չէ:
>  Օրինակ 40-45 աստիճան ցրտին գնացքի գծեր գցող աշխատատեղի համար: Կամ 8 ամիս ջրի տակ մնացող սուզանավի վրա ծառայելու համար:


Ագրեսիվ ֆեմինիստներից ես էլ եմ վատանում, բայց էսօրվա օրով ամեն դեպքում կա ահագին լուրջ դիսկրիմինացիա ու դա փաստ ա: 
Բայց ահավոր սխալ ա ֆեմինիստական պայքարը սարքել «հավես բաների համար» պայքար: Նորմալ ֆեմինիստական պայքարի ամբողջ միտքն էն ա, որ կանայք ու տղամարդիկ պիտի հավասար հնարավորություններ ու իրավունքներ ունենան: Այսինքն, եթե մի կին վեր կենա, ասի՝ ես ուզում եմ գնացքի գիծ գցող դառնամ, ոչ ոք չասի՝ դու կին ես, իրավունք չունես: 

Կարծում եմ՝ հավասար իրավունքների համար պայքարելը բավական խելքին մոտ բան ա՝ հաշվի առնելով, թե ոնց են դարերով կանայք ճնշված եղել ու երկրորդ սորտի մարդ համարվել: Ու անգամ մերօրյա Հայաստանում դեռ ահագին աշխատանք կա տանելու էդ ուղղությամբ:  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

Մարդկանց ծաղրելն ու նվաստացնելը լավ չի ու չեմ կարծում թե որևէ մեկը դրա հետ չհամաձայնվի։  
Բայց իրերն իրանց անունով կոչելը ծաղրել չի։ 

Երբ մի հատ չաղ մարդ ա քայլում փողոցում ու հետևից «չաղո–չաղո» ես գոռում կամ սրամիտ ռեպլիկներ ես անում, էդ ծաղր ա։ ՈՒ լավ չի։

Բայց եթե ասենք հեռվում երկու հոգու եմ տեսնում՝ մեկը նիհար, մյուսը չաղ, ու ընկերոջս ասում էմ․ «էն մեկին ճանաչում եմ», «ո՞ր մեկին», «Չաղին»։ Ես տենց ասելով չեմ ծաղրում էդ չաղին։ Կան փաստեր ու փաստերի դեմ աչքերը փակելուց ոչ մի օգուտ չկա։ ՈՒ ոչ էլ ամերիկացիների չաղերին չաղի փոխարեն սուտ «big guy» ասելուց ա էդ չաղին որևէ օգուտ լինում։ 
Եթե ես մեկին ասում եմ որ ինքը չաղ ա, ես չեմ վիրավորում, ես փաստ եմ արձանագրում, եթե էդ փաստից չաղոն վիրավորվում ա, ուրեմն էդ մարդը ինքնագնահատականի պրոբլեմ ունի որ պիտի լուծի ու ես էդ պրոբլեմը իր փոխարեն չեմ կարա լուծեմ։

Այլ հարց ա, երբ մեկին ասում եմ «այ չաղ» հենց վիրավորելու համար։ ՈՒ էդ դեպքում ոչ թե «չաղ» բառն ա վիրավորական, որտև նույն հաջողությամբ կարող էի «այ խելոք» ասել, այլ՝ ասելուս նպատակը, էն որ ուզում եմ ինչ–որ ձևով վիրավորած լինեմ մարդուն։

Իսկ էն որ մարդիկ տարբեր ճաշակ ունեն ու օրինակ ինձ համար չաղերը գրավիչ չեն, որևէ մեկը կարա՞ ինձ դրանում մեղադրի  :Smile:  Որևէ մեկը կարա՞ մեղադրի, որ ես ճաշակս բարձրաձայնում եմ:

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), John (10.12.2016), Աթեիստ (10.12.2016), Տրիբուն (10.12.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա գեղեցկության ստանդարտներին, կարծում եմ գեղեցկության միայն մի ստանդարտ կա, որ օբյեկտիվության կարա հավակնի։ Էդ էվոլուցիոն նպատակահարմարությունն ա  :Smile:  
Հասարակության ստանդարտները կամ անհատական ճաշակները կարան էդ էվոլուցիոն ստանդարտից շեղվեն որոշ չափով ու որոշ ժամանակով, բայց շատ հեռու չեն կարա գնան․ սենց թե նենց ի վերջո կամ հետ են դառնում դեպի էվոլուցիոն նպատակահարմարությունը կամ գոյության պայքարում դուրս են մղվում  :Smile: 

Իսկ կնոջ հասարակական ստանդարտները ավելի շատ հենց կանայք են սահմանում։ Հասարակության մեջ իրենց պահվածքով, խելքով և այլնով մեծ ազդեցություն ունեցող կանայք դառնում են տղամարդկանց համար գրավիչ ու իրանց արտաքինն էլ դառնում ա ստանդարտ։ Իսկ մեդիան ընդամենը հետևում ա էդ ստանդարտներին։ 
Օրինակ, դիտարկենք Քիմ Քարդաշյանի մեծ տուտուզը  :LOL:  Չնայած նրան, որ մինչ այդ մեծ տուտուզը գեղեցկության ստանդարտների մեջ չէր, բայց Քարդաշյանը մարքեթինգի հզոր հմտություններ ունի ու քանի որ հետն էլ մեծ տուտուզ ուներ, իր մեծ տուտուզը գեղեցիկի ստանդարտ դարձրեց ահագին լայն մասսաների համար։

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), Աթեիստ (10.12.2016), Տրիբուն (10.12.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

Էդ էվոլուցիոն նպատակահարմարության պատճառով, էն խնդրահարույց նկարի միջի կանայք դժվար թե երբևէ հասարակության համար գեղեցկության չափանիշ դառնան։ Որովհետև էդ աստիճանի գիրությունը առողջական, ֆունկցիոնալ առումով նպատակահարմար չի ու գոյության պայքարում մրցունակ չի։ 

Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ տենց գեր կինը չի բացառվում, որ հրաշալի հոգի ու բնավորություն ունենա ու իր ներաշխարհը սիրող տղամարդը էդ կնոջը կարա սիրի ա իր գիրությունով հանդերձ ու նույնիսկ սկսի տենց գիրությունը սիրուն ընկալել  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), CactuSoul (12.12.2016), Աթեիստ (10.12.2016), Տրիբուն (10.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մարդկանց ծաղրելն ու նվաստացնելը լավ չի ու չեմ կարծում թե որևէ մեկը դրա հետ չհամաձայնվի։  
> Բայց իրերն իրանց անունով կոչելը ծաղրել չի։ 
> 
> Երբ մի հատ չաղ մարդ ա քայլում փողոցում ու հետևից «չաղո–չաղո» ես գոռում կամ սրամիտ ռեպլիկներ ես անում, էդ ծաղր ա։ ՈՒ լավ չի։
> 
> Բայց եթե ասենք հեռվում երկու հոգու եմ տեսնում՝ մեկը նիհար, մյուսը չաղ, ու ընկերոջս ասում էմ․ «էն մեկին ճանաչում եմ», «ո՞ր մեկին», «Չաղին»։ Ես տենց ասելով չեմ ծաղրում էդ չաղին։ Կան փաստեր ու փաստերի դեմ աչքերը փակելուց ոչ մի օգուտ չկա։ ՈՒ ոչ էլ ամերիկացիների չաղերին չաղի փոխարեն սուտ «big guy» ասելուց ա էդ չաղին որևէ օգուտ լինում։ 
> Եթե ես մեկին ասում եմ որ ինքը չաղ ա, ես չեմ վիրավորում, ես փաստ եմ արձանագրում, եթե էդ փաստից չաղոն վիրավորվում ա, ուրեմն էդ մարդը ինքնագնահատականի պրոբլեմ ունի որ պիտի լուծի ու ես էդ պրոբլեմը իր փոխարեն չեմ կարա լուծեմ։
> 
> Այլ հարց ա, երբ մեկին ասում եմ «այ չաղ» հենց վիրավորելու համար։ ՈՒ էդ դեպքում ոչ թե «չաղ» բառն ա վիրավորական, որտև նույն հաջողությամբ կարող էի «այ խելոք» ասել, այլ՝ ասելուս նպատակը, էն որ ուզում եմ ինչ–որ ձևով վիրավորած լինեմ մարդուն։
> ...


Ստեղ նաև սուբյեկտիվ ընկալման հարց կա: Ո՞վ ա «չաղը»: Երբ ես թինեյջեր էի, ախպերս ու մամաս ինձ աջ ու ձախ չաղ ասելով ման էր գալիս, ահավոր կոմպլեքսավորվել էի: Հիմա որ նայում եմ էդ ժամանակների նկարներս, աչքերս ճակատիս են թռնում, թե ոնց եմ հավատացել ախպորս ասածներին: Բայց փաստն էն ա, որ երկուսն էլ ինձնից նիհար էին, իրենց ընկալմամբ ես չաղ էի: Դրա համար մեկին «չաղ» ասելով դու ոչ թե փաստ ես արձանագրում, այլ պիտակավորում ես մարդուն: Նույն «չաղո» բառն ինքնին ահագին վիրավորական ա: Ես էդ պոլիտկոռեկտ big guy-ն ու curvy girl-ն էլ ընդունելի չեմ համարում, որովհետև դրանք էլ իրենց ձևով են մարդուն պիտակավորում: 

Իհարկե, բժշկական տեսանկյունից գոյություն ունի ավելորդ քաշ հասկացություն, բայց էկեք դա թողնենք անձին ու իրա բժշկին, ու թող իրանք միասին փորձեն պարզել տվյալ անձը քաշ կորցնելու կարիք ունի՞, թե՞ չէ։

Ինձ թվում ա՝ կարելի ա շատ հանգիստ ապրել ընդհանրապես առանց մարդկանց արտաքին տվյալները քննարկելու։ Համենայնդեպս, ես չեմ հիշում, թե վերջին անգամ ինքս երբ եմ ուրիշի արտաքին տվյալները քննարկման առարկա սարքել։ Ինչ վերաբերում ա գրավիչ լինել-չլինելուն, ոչ ոք որևէ մեկի չի խնդրում, որ բոլոր տեսակի կանանց կամ տղամարդկանց գրավիչ համարի։ Ընդամենը՝ էն, ինչը քեզ համար գրավիչ չի, մի պիտակավորի ու մի անհանգստացի. հաստատ կգտնվեն մարդիկ, որոնք դա գրավիչ կհամարեն։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շուշանի մասին չգիտեմ, բայց  Սաշիկի ունքերի վերաբերյալ թող ոչ մեկ ոչ մի բան չասի…


ապեր սաշիկի ունքերը հլա կմաքրվի, բայց շուշոյի ոռը մաշացնել չի լինի.... խասյաթից ա...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչի՞ չասես որ: Բա մենակ իրա անունը փոքրատառով գրելուց կարե՞լի ա վիրտուալ բավարարվածություն ստանալ


շուշան պետրոսյանը մեծատառով չի գրվում, տղա ջան... ու ինքն ունի 3 գրկաչափ պարարտ մարմին... չաղ ա ու գեշ ա... մանավանդ որ քիփ ջինս ա հագնում...

----------


## Արշակ

> Ստեղ նաև սուբյեկտիվ ընկալման հարց կա: Ո՞վ ա «չաղը»: Երբ ես թինեյջեր էի, ախպերս ու մամաս ինձ աջ ու ձախ չաղ ասելով ման էր գալիս, ահավոր կոմպլեքսավորվել էի: Հիմա որ նայում եմ էդ ժամանակների նկարներս, աչքերս ճակատիս են թռնում, թե ոնց եմ հավատացել ախպորս ասածներին: Բայց փաստն էն ա, որ երկուսն էլ ինձնից նիհար էին, իրենց ընկալմամբ ես չաղ էի: Դրա համար մեկին «չաղ» ասելով դու ոչ թե փաստ ես արձանագրում, այլ պիտակավորում ես մարդուն: Նույն «չաղո» բառն ինքնին ահագին վիրավորական ա: Ես էդ պոլիտկոռեկտ big guy-ն ու curvy girl-ն էլ ընդունելի չեմ համարում, որովհետև դրանք էլ իրենց ձևով են մարդուն պիտակավորում: 
> 
> Իհարկե, բժշկական տեսանկյունից գոյություն ունի ավելորդ քաշ հասկացություն, բայց էկեք դա թողնենք անձին ու իրա բժշկին, ու թող իրանք միասին փորձեն պարզել տվյալ անձը քաշ կորցնելու կարիք ունի՞, թե՞ չէ։
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա՝ կարելի ա շատ հանգիստ ապրել ընդհանրապես առանց մարդկանց արտաքին տվյալները քննարկելու։ Համենայնդեպս, ես չեմ հիշում, թե վերջին անգամ ինքս երբ եմ ուրիշի արտաքին տվյալները քննարկման առարկա սարքել։ Ինչ վերաբերում ա գրավիչ լինել-չլինելուն, ոչ ոք որևէ մեկի չի խնդրում, որ բոլոր տեսակի կանանց կամ տղամարդկանց գրավիչ համարի։ Ընդամենը՝ էն, ինչը քեզ համար գրավիչ չի, մի պիտակավորի ու մի անհանգստացի. հաստատ կգտնվեն մարդիկ, որոնք դա գրավիչ կհամարեն։


Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ․ նայած չաղ բառը ինչ նպատակով ա ասվում։ Եթե քեզ ախպերդ չաղո էր ասում ծաղրելու համար, էդ ինչպես արդեն վերևում եմ նշել՝ վատ ա։ ՈՒ համաձայն եմ, որ մարդ մի բան ասելուց առաջ պետք ա մտածի իր խոսացածից ինչ օգուտ կա։ Ասենք ես փողոցում ման չեմ գալիս ու կողքովս անցնող մարդկանց քաշի իմ գնահատականները տալիս։ Բայց եթե ինչ–որ մեկը հարցնի իմ կարծիքը իր չաղության վերաբերյալ ես իմ կարծիքը կասեմ։ Կամ արդեն վերը նշածս օրինակում, երբ հեռվում երկու հոգու եմ տեսնում, մեկը նիհար, մեկը չաղ, ու ուզում եմ չաղին մատնացույց անել, կօգտագործեմ չաղ բառը ու էդ նորմալ ա։

ՈՒ չնայած չաղ ու նիհարը սուբյեկտիվ ընկալման հարց կարա լինի, բայց որոշ դեպքերում էդ ընկալումը արտահայտելը իմաստ ունի, որոշ դեպքերում՝ լրիվ անտեղի ա։
Հիմա որ քո մաման գուցե անհանգստանում էր, որ ավելորդ քաշ ունես ու նորմալ ա, որ իր էդ անհանգստությունը արտահայտեր, էն դեպքում երբ դու, փոքր լինելով, ինքդ կարող ա չնկատեիր։ Իսկ թե կոնկրետ քո դեպքում մամադ ինչքանով էր ճիշտ գնահատում քո չաղ կամ նիհար լինելը, էդ արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ հարց ա:

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), Աթեիստ (10.12.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

Ընդհանրապես, մարդկանց գիտակցությունն ու կուլտուրան որ բարձրանում ա, իր ավելի քիչ են վիրավորում։ 
Բայց եթե հասարակության կուլտուրան ցածր ա լինում, իրար կյանք չբարդացնելու համար սկսում են տենց կոռեկտության տաբուներ սահմանել, որ աննրբանկատ մարդիկ, որ կոնկրետ իրավիճակում ինքնուրույն չեն կողմնորոշվում դիմացինին վիրավորում են թե չէ, գոնե կարան կուրորեն էդ տաբուներին հետևեն՝ էդ ավելի հեշտ ա։ Օրինակ․ «չաղերին չաղ պետք չի ասել․ դրա փոխարեն եթե կարիք կա, ասա․ big»  :LOL: 
Բայց հենց էդ տաբուներն էլ բռի լուծումներ են, որ ավելի խելացի մարդկանց պետք չեն ու անիմաստ սահմանափակում են։

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), CactuSoul (12.12.2016), Աթեիստ (10.12.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչի՞ սիրուն ջան։ Կներես հո չես վիրավորվում սիրունից ։))) Չես հասկանու՞մ, որ քո դրած նկարների կանանց մարմիններն ընդհանուր առամամբ կարելի ա համարել գեղեցիկ, իսկ Անվերնագրի դրածը՝ գեշ։ Ուզում ես հակառակը ապացուցե՞լ։ ։)
> 
> Էկեք սենց հարցը դնենք։ Ես ասում եմ դրանգ տգեղ, ավելին, աճոռնի մարմիններ են։ 
> 
> Դուք ասում եք, ես բռի ու անտաշ եմ, վաղն էլ կարող ա նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարճ հագած աղջիկ բռնաբարեմ։
> 
> Դուք իմ փոխարեն հիմա պատասխանեք, շատ կոնկրետ, ինչպիսի՞ն են այդ կանանց մարմինները։


ապեր, շատ էլ սիրուն են...

բազմածավալ...
բազմաշերտ...
բազմակշիռ...
բազմածալ...
բդառատ...
կրծքառատ...
փորառատ...

ու

ոռաշատ...

----------

Տրիբուն (10.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ․ նայած չաղ բառը ինչ նպատակով ա ասվում։ Եթե քեզ ախպերդ չաղո էր ասում ծաղրելու համար, էդ ինչպես արդեն վերևում եմ նշել՝ վատ ա։ ՈՒ համաձայն եմ, որ մարդ մի բան ասելուց առաջ պետք ա մտածի իր խոսացածից ինչ օգուտ կա։ Ասենք ես փողոցում ման չեմ գալիս ու կողքովս անցնող մարդկանց քաշի իմ գնահատականները տալիս։ Բայց եթե ինչ–որ մեկը հարցնի իմ կարծիքը իր չաղության վերաբերյալ ես իմ կարծիքը կասեմ։ Կամ արդեն վերը նշածս օրինակում, երբ հեռվում երկու հոգու եմ տեսնում, մեկը նիհար, մեկը չաղ, ու ուզում եմ չաղին մատնացույց անել, կօգտագործեմ չաղ բառը ու էդ նորմալ ա։
> 
> ՈՒ չնայած չաղ ու նիհարը սուբյեկտիվ ընկալման հարց կարա լինի, բայց որոշ դեպքերում էդ ընկալումը արտահայտելը իմաստ ունի, որոշ դեպքերում՝ լրիվ անտեղի ա։
> Հիմա որ քո մաման գուցե անհանգստանում էր, որ ավելորդ քաշ ունես ու նորմալ ա, որ իր էդ անհանգստությունը արտահայտեր, էն դեպքում երբ դու, փոքր լինելով, ինքդ կարող ա չնկատեիր։ Իսկ թե կոնկրետ քո դեպքում մամադ ինչքանով էր ճիշտ գնահատում քո չաղ կամ նիհար լինելը, էդ արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ հարց ա:


Պարտադիր չի որևէ բան մեկին ծաղրելու նպատակով ասվի, որ վիրավորական լինի։ Նույն էդ չաղության հարցը լիքը ակումբցիներ էլ իրանց արևին իբր ինձ լավություն անելու համար կարող ա ասեին՝ լավ կլինի մի քիչ նիհարես։ Տենց բաներ մարդուն ասելը սարսափելի բան ա, սարսափելի վիրավորական ա, նույնիսկ երբ մարդ ինքն իր քաշի մասին պատկերացումներ ունի կամ չունի (ի դեպ, հանուն արդարության նաև ասեմ, որ իմ կյանքում շատ կարճ շրջան՝ մոտ վեց ամիս ա եղել, որ ըստ բժշկական սահմանման ավելորդ քաշ եմ ունեցել, էն էլ շատ քիչ, էն էլ ինքս հարցերը լուծել եմ): Ու խնդրում եմ՝ արի իմ թեմայից շեղվենք, որովհետև ինձ սարսափելի տհաճ ա ինձնից խոսելը: Ուղղակի իմ օրինակը բերեցի, որ ասեմ՝ նույնիսկ երբ ծաղրի նպատակ չկա, որակումը կարա վիրավորական լինի: 

Ես մի ընկեր ունեմ: Իրա քաշը 140 կիլո ա: Դրա հետ կապված լիքը առողջական խնդիրներ ունի: Մենք հաճախ քննարկում ենք իրա առողջական խնդիրները, թե բժիշկն ինչ ասեց, ոնց, անգամ քաշ կորցնելու պլաններն ենք քննարկում: Բայց երբեք ոչ մի առիթով իրա արտաքին տեսքը քննարկման առարկա չի դարձել: Ու երևի էդ ա պատճառը, որ արդեն 14 տարի ա շատ լավ ընկերներ ենք:

Իսկ հեռվում մեկին տեսնելիս մատնացույց անելու իմաստն ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում: Ինչու՞ պիտի մեկին մատնացույց անես, որ դեռ մի բան էլ ըստ քաշի տարբերակես կողքի քայլողից:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընդհանրապես, մարդկանց գիտակցությունն ու կուլտուրան որ բարձրանում ա, իր ավելի քիչ են վիրավորում։ 
> Բայց եթե հասարակության կուլտուրան ցածր ա լինում, իրար կյանք չբարդացնելու համար սկսում են տենց կոռեկտության տաբուներ սահմանել, որ աննրբանկատ մարդիկ, որ կոնկրետ իրավիճակում ինքնուրույն չեն կողմնորոշվում դիմացինին վիրավորում են թե չէ, գոնե կարան կուրորեն էդ տաբուներին հետևեն՝ էդ ավելի հեշտ ա։ Օրինակ․ «չաղերին չաղ պետք չի ասել․ դրա փոխարեն եթե կարիք կա, ասա․ big» 
> Բայց հենց էդ տաբուներն էլ բռի լուծումներ են, որ ավելի խելացի մարդկանց պետք չեն ու անիմաստ սահմանափակում են։


Ստեղ հարցը ոչ թե չաղերին չաղ ասելու փոխարեն ինչ-որ բան ասելն ա, այլ չասելը, մարդու արտաքինից վերանալը, դա կուռք չդարձնելը, ստանդարտներ չսահմանելը: Ու հա, հասարակության կուլտուրան ինչքան ցածր ա, էնքան ավելի շատ են պահանջ զգում «իրերն իրենց անուններով կոչելու»:

----------


## Արշակ

> Պարտադիր չի որևէ բան մեկին ծաղրելու նպատակով ասվի, որ վիրավորական լինի։ Նույն էդ չաղության հարցը լիքը ակումբցիներ էլ իրանց արևին իբր ինձ լավություն անելու համար կարող ա ասեին՝ լավ կլինի մի քիչ նիհարես։ Տենց բաներ մարդուն ասելը սարսափելի բան ա, սարսափելի վիրավորական ա, նույնիսկ երբ մարդ ինքն իր քաշի մասին պատկերացումներ ունի կամ չունի (ի դեպ, հանուն արդարության նաև ասեմ, որ իմ կյանքում շատ կարճ շրջան՝ մոտ վեց ամիս ա եղել, որ ըստ բժշկական սահմանման ավելորդ քաշ եմ ունեցել, էն էլ շատ քիչ, էն էլ ինքս հարցերը լուծել եմ): Ու խնդրում եմ՝ արի իմ թեմայից շեղվենք, որովհետև ինձ սարսափելի տհաճ ա ինձնից խոսելը: Ուղղակի իմ օրինակը բերեցի, որ ասեմ՝ նույնիսկ երբ ծաղրի նպատակ չկա, որակումը կարա վիրավորական լինի: 
> 
> Ես մի ընկեր ունեմ: Իրա քաշը 140 կիլո ա: Դրա հետ կապված լիքը առողջական խնդիրներ ունի: Մենք հաճախ քննարկում ենք իրա առողջական խնդիրները, թե բժիշկն ինչ ասեց, ոնց, անգամ քաշ կորցնելու պլաններն ենք քննարկում: Բայց երբեք ոչ մի առիթով իրա արտաքին տեսքը քննարկման առարկա չի դարձել: Ու երևի էդ ա պատճառը, որ արդեն 14 տարի ա շատ լավ ընկերներ ենք:


StrangeLittleGirl, դու քո օրինակը բերեցիր, ես էլ ըստ այդմ պատասխանեցի քո օրինակի վերաբերյալ, թե չէ ինքս քո օրինակը քննարկելու մտադրություն չունեի ու հուսով եմ որևէ վիրավորական մեկնաբանություն չեմ արել․ ինչ էլ գրել եմ «եթե»–ներով եմ գրել, փորձելով որպես վերացական օրինակ դիտարկել։ Մի խոսքով անցնենք առաջ  :Smile: 

Ճիշտ ա, պարտադիր չի որ ծաղրելու նպատակով ասվի, կարող ա նաև ուղղակի աննրբանկատության արդյունքում չգիտակցված վիրավորես մարդուն։ Հենց էդ մասին էի ասում նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ։ Որ մարդիկ, կախված իրանց գիտակցության, նրբանկատության աստիճանից կարող են նաև չգիտակցված վիրավորել։ Բայց տաբուները կամ ինքնախաբեությունը էդ պրոբլեմը չեն լուծում առանձնապես։ Որտև մի դեպքում մարդու գիրությունը նշելը կարող ա վիրավորական լինի, մի ուրիշ դեպքում կարող ես մարդուն օգնել նման բան նշելով, կամ ուղղակի կարող ա պրակտիկ ավելի հարմար արտահայտվելու միջոց լինել ու ոչ մեկին չվիրավորել։ Ամեն ինչ կախված ա իրավիճակից։
Լուծումը մարդկանց գիտակցության, քթածակի զարգացումն ա, որը ավելի լայն թեմա ա  :Smile:  Մասնավորապես Ակումբի էս թեմայի քննարկումը հուսով եմ որ դրան ա նպաստում  :Smile:  





> Իսկ հեռվում մեկին տեսնելիս մատնացույց անելու իմաստն ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում: Ինչու՞ պիտի մեկին մատնացույց անես, որ դեռ մի բան էլ ըստ քաշի տարբերակես կողքի քայլողից:


Մատնացույց անելը բառացի նկատի չունեի։ Իսկ թե ինչի՞ արդեն գրել եմ թեմայում առաջին գրառմանս մեջ․



> Բայց եթե ասենք հեռվում երկու հոգու եմ տեսնում՝ մեկը նիհար, մյուսը չաղ, ու ընկերոջս ասում էմ․ «էն մեկին ճանաչում եմ», «ո՞ր մեկին», «Չաղին»։

----------


## anslov

> Ստեղ հարցը ոչ թե չաղերին չաղ ասելու փոխարեն ինչ-որ բան ասելն ա, այլ չասելը, մարդու արտաքինից վերանալը, դա կուռք չդարձնելը, ստանդարտներ չսահմանելը:


Այսինքն ուզում ես որ կանայք վերանանա իրենց արտաքինի՞ց : 
Կյանքի անխտիր բոլոր ոլորտներում էլ կամ ստանդարտներ: 
Բոլոր: Անգամ Աստծո հանդեպ հավատի արտահայման մեջ:
Էլ չեմ ասում էն ոլորտներում, որտեղ կա փողի մուտք: 
Արդեն "պայքարում ենք", որ ստանդարտները վերանա՞ն...

----------


## anslov

> Ընդհանրապես, մարդկանց գիտակցությունն ու կուլտուրան որ բարձրանում ա, իր ավելի քիչ են վիրավորում։ 
> Բայց եթե հասարակության կուլտուրան ցածր ա լինում, իրար կյանք չբարդացնելու համար սկսում են տենց կոռեկտության տաբուներ սահմանել, որ աննրբանկատ մարդիկ, որ կոնկրետ իրավիճակում ինքնուրույն չեն կողմնորոշվում դիմացինին վիրավորում են թե չէ, գոնե կարան կուրորեն էդ տաբուներին հետևեն՝ էդ ավելի հեշտ ա։ Օրինակ․ «չաղերին չաղ պետք չի ասել․ դրա փոխարեն եթե կարիք կա, ասա․ big» 
> Բայց հենց էդ տաբուներն էլ բռի լուծումներ են, որ ավելի խելացի մարդկանց պետք չեն ու անիմաստ սահմանափակում են։


Հիմա շատ ավելի առաջ են գնացել ագրեսիվ փոքրամանությունը: Դրանք արդեն ոչ թե տաբուներ են, այլ քրեական օրենսգրքի բավականին լուրջ հոդվածներ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սեռական կողմնորոշումը բնութագրելու համար (որ իրականում երկու մարդկանց գործն ա), լիքը բառեր են հորինում։
Իսկ տեսքը բնութագրող բառերը, որ տատուս թվից կան, դառնում են վիրավորական, արգելված, վաղը մյուս օորը դատարանի դուռը հասցնող։
Հատուկ նշեմ. ոչ թե վիրավորելու համար ասվող բառերը, այլ մարդու տեսքը բնութագրող (գեր, սևամորթ, հաշմանդամ և այլն)։

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), CactuSoul (12.12.2016), Արշակ (10.12.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ստեղ հարցը ոչ թե չաղերին չաղ ասելու փոխարեն ինչ-որ բան ասելն ա, այլ չասելը, մարդու արտաքինից վերանալը, դա կուռք չդարձնելը, ստանդարտներ չսահմանելը: Ու հա, հասարակության կուլտուրան ինչքան ցածր ա, էնքան ավելի շատ են պահանջ զգում «իրերն իրենց անուններով կոչելու»:


StrangeLittleGirl ջան, կուռք դարձնելուց ոչ մեկ չի խոսում։ Բայց մենք արտաքին աշխարհում ենք ապրում, մարդիկ էլ ֆիզիկական մարմին ունեն, ու էդ մարմինները իրարից տարբեր են։ Դրանք էս ֆիզիկական աշխարհի փաստեր են՝ իրանց ֆիզիկական հետևանքներով։ Ինչի՞ պիտի «արտաքինից վերանամ» ու ձև բռնեմ, թե մարդու արտաքինը գոյություն չունի։ Իրերն իրանց անուններով կոչելը, ազնիվ լինելը, չստելը, ճշմարտությունը չթաքցնելը կուլտուրայի դրսևորում ա, ոչ թե հակառակը։
ՈՒ նկատենք որ ես չե՛մ ասում, թե մարդու մարմինն ավելի կարևոր ա քան բնավորությունը, գիտակցությունը կամ հոգին, չե՛մ ասում թե ափռ–ցփռ աջ ու ձախ պետք ա մարդկանց պիտակավորել ու գնահատականներ տալ կամ թեկուզ անտեղի սրան–նրան խորհուրդներ տալ որ նիհարի, չաղանա, մորուք պահի, թրաշվի և այլն։ Էս թվարկածիցս ոչ մեկը ես չե՛մ ասել։

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), Աթեիստ (10.12.2016), Տրիբուն (11.12.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Հիմա որ ինձ պարբերաբար տարբեր մարդիկ ասում են «շատ ես չաղացել, փորդ մաշի, չի սազում» և այլն, վիրավորվե՞մ, թե՞ սրտացավությունն ի գիտություն ընդունեմ։ Թե՞ քանի որ տղամարդ եմ, ով ինչ ուզի, կարող ա ասի։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), Աթեիստ (10.12.2016), Արշակ (10.12.2016), Գաղթական (11.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսինքն ուզում ես որ կանայք վերանանա իրենց արտաքինի՞ց : 
> Կյանքի անխտիր բոլոր ոլորտներում էլ կամ ստանդարտներ: 
> Բոլոր: Անգամ Աստծո հանդեպ հավատի արտահայման մեջ:
> Էլ չեմ ասում էն ոլորտներում, որտեղ կա փողի մուտք: 
> Արդեն "պայքարում ենք", որ ստանդարտները վերանա՞ն...


Ուզում եմ, որ կանանց արտաքին տեսքը որոշողը մենակ իրենք լինեն, ոչ թե իրենց փոխարեն ուրիշ մեկը կամ հասարակությունը: Որովհետև հասարակությունը կարա որոշի, որ խուճուճ մազը սխալ ա ու պարտադրի էն կանանց, որոնք խուճուճ մազ ունեն, ֆենել: Ով էլ չֆենի, ծաղրի առարկա կդառնա: Էս ամբողջ թեման նրա մասին ա, որ պետք ա վերանալ էդ ստանդարտներից ու թույլ տալ ամեն մարդ իր հնարավորության սահմաններում որոշի, թե ինքն ինչ տեսք ա ուզում ունենալ, ոչ թե՝ չաղ ա, ուրեմն պիտի նիհարի, թևի տակ մազ ա աճում, ուրեմն պիտի թրաշի, հոնքերը հաստ են, ուրեմն պիտի բարակացնի, աչքերը սև են, ուրեմն պիտի լինզա դնի և այլն:




> StrangeLittleGirl ջան, կուռք դարձնելուց ոչ մեկ չի խոսում։ Բայց մենք արտաքին աշխարհում ենք ապրում, մարդիկ էլ ֆիզիկական մարմին ունեն, ու էդ մարմինները իրարից տարբեր են։ Դրանք էս ֆիզիկական աշխարհի փաստեր են՝ իրանց ֆիզիկական հետևանքներով։ Ինչի՞ պիտի «արտաքինից վերանամ» ու ձև բռնեմ, թե մարդու արտաքինը գոյություն չունի։ Իրերն իրանց անուններով կոչելը, ազնիվ լինելը, չստելը, ճշմարտությունը չթաքցնելը կուլտուրայի դրսևորում ա, ոչ թե հակառակը։
> ՈՒ նկատենք որ ես չե՛մ ասում, թե մարդու մարմինն ավելի կարևոր ա քան բնավորությունը, գիտակցությունը կամ հոգին, չե՛մ ասում թե ափռ–ցփռ աջ ու ձախ պետք ա մարդկանց պիտակավորել ու գնահատականներ տալ կամ թեկուզ անտեղի սրան–նրան խորհուրդներ տալ որ նիհարի, չաղանա, մորուք պահի, թրաշվի և այլն։ Էս թվարկածիցս ոչ մեկը ես չե՛մ ասել։


Ես ձև բռնելու մասին չեմ ասում, այլ արտաքինը չկարևորելու: Արտաքինի վրա չֆիքսվել չի նշանակում ճշմարտություն թաքցնել, ուղղակի նշանակում ա արտաքինի վրա չֆիքսվել: Շատ հասարակություններ ֆիքսված են դրա վրա, որոշներում պոլիտկոռեկտ տերմիններ են հորինում, որոշներում՝ չէ: Ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ դրա վրա չֆիքսված հասարակություն: Դանիական հասարակությունն էդ չֆիքսվածներից ա: Ոչ մի պոլիտկոռեկտ բառ չունեն չաղ ու նիհարի համար, բայց մինչև հիմա էդ բառերն օգտագործելու կարիք ուղղակի չեմ ունեցել: Արտաքինի վրա չֆիքսվել չի նշանակում ձև բռնել, թե դա գոյություն չունի, նշանակում ա դա չդարձնել առաջնային, չքննարկել, չպիտակավորել, չդատել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա որ ինձ պարբերաբար տարբեր մարդիկ ասում են «շատ ես չաղացել, փորդ մաշի, չի սազում» և այլն, վիրավորվե՞մ, թե՞ սրտացավությունն ի գիտություն ընդունեմ։ Թե՞ քանի որ տղամարդ եմ, ով ինչ ուզի, կարող ա ասի։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Արտ, դա մենակ քո գործն ա: Անկեղծ ասած, ես անտակտություն եմ համարում կողքից տենց բաները:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ես ձև բռնելու մասին չեմ ասում, այլ արտաքինը չկարևորելու: Արտաքինի վրա չֆիքսվել չի նշանակում ճշմարտություն թաքցնել, ուղղակի նշանակում ա արտաքինի վրա չֆիքսվել: Շատ հասարակություններ ֆիքսված են դրա վրա, որոշներում պոլիտկոռեկտ տերմիններ են հորինում, որոշներում՝ չէ: Ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ դրա վրա չֆիքսված հասարակություն: Դանիական հասարակությունն էդ չֆիքսվածներից ա: Ոչ մի պոլիտկոռեկտ բառ չունեն չաղ ու նիհարի համար, բայց մինչև հիմա էդ բառերն օգտագործելու կարիք ուղղակի չեմ ունեցել: Արտաքինի վրա չֆիքսվել չի նշանակում ձև բռնել, թե դա գոյություն չունի, նշանակում ա դա չդարձնել առաջնային, չքննարկել, չպիտակավորել, չդատել:


Էդ սաղ լավ ես ասում, լիովին համաձայն եմ  :Smile:  բայց իմ էսքան գրածի մեջ ո՞րտեղ արտաքինի վրա ֆիքսվելու կոչ տեսար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ սաղ լավ ես ասում, լիովին համաձայն եմ  բայց իմ էսքան գրածի մեջ ո՞րտեղ արտաքինի վրա ֆիքսվելու կոչ տեսար:


Չտեսա, ուղղակի մանրից ընդհանուր հայտարարի ենք գալիս  :Jpit:

----------

Արշակ (10.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Ուզում եմ, որ կանանց արտաքին տեսքը որոշողը մենակ իրենք լինեն, ոչ թե իրենց փոխարեն ուրիշ մեկը կամ հասարակությունը:


Ի՞նչ ինկատի ունես, ասելով որ " ուրիշ մեկը կամ հասարակությունը չորոշի": 
Դու զրկում ես մարդկան կարծիք ասելու իրավունքի՞ց: 

Թե՞ կարծում ես, որ հասարակությունը քրեական հոդվածներ է նախատեսել խուճուճ մազերով կին լինելու համար ու հիմա իրանց պետք ա փրկել

----------


## anslov

> Չտեսա, ուղղակի մանրից ընդհանուր հայտարարի ենք գալիս


հա էլի... քո հետ ընդանուր հայտարարի գալը էն ա, որ քեզ  ասեն 



> Էդ սաղ լավ ես ասում, լիովին համաձայն եմ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ստեղ հարցը ոչ թե չաղերին չաղ ասելու փոխարեն ինչ-որ բան ասելն ա, այլ չասելը, մարդու արտաքինից վերանալը, դա կուռք չդարձնելը, ստանդարտներ չսահմանելը: Ու հա, հասարակության կուլտուրան ինչքան ցածր ա, էնքան ավելի շատ են պահանջ զգում «իրերն իրենց անուններով կոչելու»:


Բյուր,դե ռադ եղար է, իսկականից։ ։)))) Աբսուրդ բաներ ես ասում։ Ոչ մեկ կուռք չի սարքում, բայց արտաքինից վերանալը ո՞րն ա։ Սաղս պամիդոր լինե՞նք։ Հա փլիսոփայի ինչքան սիրտդդ քաշում ա, բայց տրամաբանության սահմաններում։

----------

John (10.12.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, դա մենակ քո գործն ա: Անկեղծ ասած, ես անտակտություն եմ համարում կողքից տենց բաները:


Բյուր, երբ էդ մասին ասում ա ինչ-որ նիհար կազմվածքով տղա, կողքի աղջիկների մոտ իմ հաշվին իր կազմվածքն ընդգծելու համար, ես դա կարող եմ համարել անտակտություն։ Երբ ասում է եղբայրս, կինս, ծնողս, մտերիմ ընկերս, սրտացավորեն ու փորձելով դրդել ինձ հետևել առողջությանս ու արտաքինիս, ես էդ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարող անտակտություն համարել, անկախ նրանից խնդրի ձևակերպմանը ինչքանով համաձայն կլինեմ, էդ իմ համար խնդիր կհամարեմ, թե չէ։

----------

John (10.12.2016), Աթեիստ (10.12.2016), Արշակ (10.12.2016), Գաղթական (11.12.2016), Տրիբուն (11.12.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

> Հիմա որ ինձ պարբերաբար տարբեր մարդիկ ասում են «շատ ես չաղացել, փորդ մաշի, չի սազում» և այլն, վիրավորվե՞մ, թե՞ սրտացավությունն ի գիտություն ընդունեմ։ Թե՞ քանի որ տղամարդ եմ, ով ինչ ուզի, կարող ա ասի։


Շատ լավ օրինակ բերեցիր, որ ցույց ա տալիս միանշանակ պատասխաններ չկան ու սենց հարցերի դեպքում հազար ու մի հանգամանք կա։ 

Քո օրինակից վերացարկվելով, իմ կարծիքով լավ ա եթե հարազատ մարդիկ նկատում են, եթե իրանց հարազատը օրինակ առողջության տեսանկյունից ավելորդ քաշ ա հավաքել ու սրտացավ լինելով ահազանգում են։ Մարդը կարող ա ինքը ուշադրություն դարձրած չլինի, բայց որ տարբեր հարազատներ նման բան են նշում, սկսի լուրջ ուշադրություն դարձնել ու մտահոգվել, ինչ–որ քայլեր ձեռնարկել։
լավ չի, եթե նույնիսկ հարազատը, օրը ծիծիլիոն անգամ քեզ էդ մասին ասում ա, երբ ինքդ էլ գիտես, արդեն լսել ես իր կարծիքը կամ արդեն քայլեր ես ձեռնարկում կամ էլ գտնում ես որ քեզ տենց դուր ա գալիս կամ մտահոգվելու բան չկա։
Անտակտություն ա, երբ տաքսի ես նստում ու տաքսու վարորդը սկսում ա փորիդ վերաբերյալ լեկցիաներ կարդալ։ Ինքը ի՞նչ գիտի, գուցե առողջական խնդիր ունես, ուզած–չուզած նստակյաց կյանք ունես ու դրա դեմ բան չես կարող,  ու իր ավելորդ անքամ տենց բան նշելը մենակ տհաճություն ա պատճառում ու ընդհանրապես, էդ մարդը քեզ չի ճանաչում, քո իրավիճակը չգիտի ու առանց իմանալու քիթը խոթելու կարիք չկա, հատկապես որ ոնց էլ չլինի իրանց ավելի հարազատ մարդիկ կունենաս, որ քեզ էդ ասած կլինեն, եթե նույնիսկ ինքդ նկատած չլինես որ փոր ունես։
Նորմալ ա եթե ընկերդ ասենք սանրվածքիդ վերաբերյալ կարծիք ա հայտնում, եթե գիտի, որ իր կարծիքը քեզ հետաքրքրում ա, քո համար կարևոր ա, ու որ դու դրանից չես վիրավորվի։ 
Նորմալ չի, եթե ծանոթդ խորհուրդ ա տալիս սանրվածքդ փոխել, եթե իրան ոչ մեկ խորհուրդ չի հարցրել ու վստահ չի որ իր խորհուրդը հաճույքով կընդունվի։ 

Բայց էդ իմ անձնական ընկալումն ա ու իհարկե ես չեմ բոլորի փոխարեն էդ սահմանը որոշողը երբ արժի ասել, երբ չէ։  
Սրանք նուրբ հարցեր են ու նրբանկատ վերաբերմունք են պահանջում ամեն մասնավոր դեպքում։

----------

Գաղթական (11.12.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ախչի Բյուրասյոն, էտ բարձր կուլտուրայով հասարակություններդ են գեղեցկության չափանիշներ թելադրողները ու նաև ինչ-որ տեղ պարտադրողները։ Խոսքի Վիկտորիա Սիքրեթսը Նարեկացին չի հորինել։

----------

CactuSoul (12.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Ախչի Բյուրասյոն, էտ բարձր կուլտուրայով հասարակություններդ են գեղեցկության չափանիշներ թելադրողները ու նաև ինչ-որ տեղ պարտադրողները։ Խոսքի Վիկտորիա Սիքրեթսը Նարեկացին չի հորինել։


Հազար ներողություն, բայց թյուրընմռնումից խուսաելու համար կուզեի պարզել, իսկապե՞ս Նարեկացուն համարում ես "ոչ բարձր կուլտուրա"

----------


## Արշակ

Ի դեպ, Շվեդիան էս առումով աշխարհի ամենակոռեկտ երկրներից մեկն ա․ քեզ ոչ մեկ արտաքինի համար չի ծաղրի, կարծիք չի հայտնի, խորհուրդ չի տա, չաղ չի ասի, նիհար չի ասի, խորհուրդ չի տա մազերդ հարթացնել կամ ունքերդ հանել։ Բայց էդ «կոռեկտությունը» իրանց բոլորովին չի ազատում աշխարհում արտաքինի վրա ամենաֆիքսված հասարակություններից մեկը լինել։ Նենց որ բոլորը հիստերիկավարի փորձում են իրանց արտաքինը համապատասխանացնել իրանց կաստայի գեղեցկության ու քուլության ստանդարտներին։ Էդ վերաբերվում ա հագուկապին, սանրվածքին, տվյալ մշակույթին բնորոշ շարժուձևին, առարկաների, շրջապատող միջավայրի դիզայնին, և այլն։ 
ՈՒ եթե դու էդ արտաքինի ստանդարտներին չես համապատասխանում, ապա «մերոնքական» չես լինի, չնայած որ քեզ ոչ ոք երբեք ոչ մի բան չի ասի‎  :Wink:

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), CactuSoul (12.12.2016), John (10.12.2016), Տրիբուն (11.12.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

Նենց որ կոռեկտությունն էլ կարա լինի «արտաքին կոռեկտության ստանդարտ»  :LOL:  Դրան չարժի խաբնվել  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

ՈՒ փաստորեն, Շվեդիայի ագրեսիվ ֆեմինիզմը կանանց չի ազատել արտաքին տեսքի ստանդարտներից։ ՈՒղղակի տղամարդկանց էլ ա մտցրել նմանատիպ ստանդարտների մեջ։ Մենակ տեսնեք ջահել տղերքը ինչ տարած են իրանց տեսքի վրա  :LOL:  Նենց որ, ինձ թվում ա պրոբլեմը շատ ավելի խորն ա քան կանանց իրավահավասարությունը։

Օֆ էս ինչքան գրեցի էսօր

----------

CactuSoul (12.12.2016), Տրիբուն (11.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> ՈՒ փաստորեն, Շվեդիայի ագրեսիվ ֆեմինիզմը կանանց չի ազատել արտաքին տեսքի ստանդարտներից։ ՈՒղղակի տղամարդկանց էլ ա մտցրել նմանատիպ ստանդարտների մեջ։ Մենակ տեսնեք ջահել տղերքը ինչ տարած են իրանց տեսքի վրա  Նենց որ, ինձ թվում ա պրոբլեմը շատ ավելի խորն ա քան կանանց իրավահավասարությունը։


...Ինքնասիրահարվածություն ու դրանից բխող խորը  էգոիզմ:
Ինչին իմիջայլոց մղում էին այստեղ որոշ հեղինակներ:
Այսինք սիրիր քո մարմնը այնպես, ինչպես որ այն կա:

Դե որ ըտենց է, եկեք փակենք էլի բոլոր ֆիտնեսները, որոնց հիմնակա ֆունկցիան հենց "ֆիտ" անելու մեջ ա եղել իսկզբանե  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի՞նչ ինկատի ունես, ասելով որ " ուրիշ մեկը կամ հասարակությունը չորոշի": 
> Դու զրկում ես մարդկան կարծիք ասելու իրավունքի՞ց: 
> 
> Թե՞ կարծում ես, որ հասարակությունը քրեական հոդվածներ է նախատեսել խուճուճ մազերով կին լինելու համար ու հիմա իրանց պետք ա փրկել


Մարդը կարա կարծիք ունենա, դա իրա գործն ա: Բայց իրավունք չունի ուրիշի փոխարեն *որոշելու*, թե կողքինն ինչ տիպի պիտի լինի: Էսօրվա հասարակությունը որոշում ա դա: Ինստագրամը փակում ա մի կնոջ ըքաունթ, ով բիկինիով նկար ա շեյրում, որտեղ ցայլքի մազերը թրաշած չեն: Դե ես էլ չասեմ որպես կին ինչքան եմ ներվ քայքայել հասարակության որոշած ստանդարտների պատճառով՝ սկսած խուճուճ մազերը չֆենելուց, վերջացրած չքսվելու մասին լեկցիաներով: Էս ամենը տղամարդու համար շատ դժվար ա հասկանալը, որովհետև տղամարդու առաջ նման պահանջներ չկան: Ու նույն էս թեմայի նկարները երկու ծայրահեղության են տանում: Մեկում մոեդլային արտաքինով կանայք, մյուսում կանայք, որոնց հաստատ ակումբից ոչ մեկ չի գալու ասի՝ սիրուն ա: Բայց աշխարհի կանանց մեծամասնությունն էդ ծայրահեղություններից ոչ մեկում էլ չի: Այդուհանդերձ հասարակությունը, ավելի հաճախ տղամարդիկ պարտադրում են, պահանջում են սենցունենց լինելը: Ու մի ասեք՝ տենց չի: Որտև տենց ա: Ուղղակի տենց ա: Ես էլ, շատ կանայք էլ դա իրանց մաշկի վրա զգում են: 




> ՈՒ փաստորեն, Շվեդիայի ագրեսիվ ֆեմինիզմը կանանց չի ազատել արտաքին տեսքի ստանդարտներից։ ՈՒղղակի տղամարդկանց էլ ա մտցրել նմանատիպ ստանդարտների մեջ։ Մենակ տեսնեք ջահել տղերքը ինչ տարած են իրանց տեսքի վրա  Նենց որ, ինձ թվում ա պրոբլեմը շատ ավելի խորն ա քան կանանց իրավահավասարությունը։
> 
> Օֆ էս ինչքան գրեցի էսօր


Արշակ, լրիվ ուրիշ ա, երբ կոնկրետ անձն ա իրա տեսքի վրա տարած ու լրիվ ուրիշ ա, երբ հասարակությունն ա էդ անձի տեսքի վրա տարած: Շվեդիայում ինչքան էլ բոլորը փորձեն իրար նմանվել, հաստատ ոչ ոք չի քննադատվի տարբերվող տեսքի համար: Դանիայում էլ կանայք հիմնականում սև են հագնում, մազերն էլ կոս անում, կպցնում գլխին, շաբաթը մի քանի ժամ էլ լճերի շուրջ վազում, բայց ոչ ոք մինչև հիմա իմ կապույտ կամ կարմիր գլխարկի, գունավոր շորերի ու թափած խուճուճ մազերի հասցեին որևէ բան չի ասել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ...Ինքնասիրահարվածություն ու դրանից բխող խորը  էգոիզմ:
> Ինչին իմիջայլոց մղում էին այստեղ որոշ հեղինակներ:
> Այսինք սիրիր քո մարմնը այնպես, ինչպես որ այն կա:
> 
> Դե որ ըտենց է, եկեք փակենք էլի բոլոր ֆիտնեսները, որոնց հիմնակա ֆունկցիան հենց "ֆիտ" անելու մեջ ա եղել իսկզբանե


Ֆիտնեսները նրանց համար են, ովքեր ուզում են էնտեղ մարզվել։ Իսկ ովքեր չեն ուզում էնտեղ մարզվել, պետք չի իրանց պարտադրել։ Ամեն մեկի գործն ա սիրել իրա մարմինը կամ չսիրել, փորձել ուրիշ ձևի դարձնել հնարավորության սահմաններում: Բայց դա ամեն մարդն ինքն իր համար պիտի որոշի: Իսկ հասարակությունը պիտի պարտավորվի ընդունել մարդու սեփական որոշումը: Դեռ էստեղ քաշից ենք խոսում, որն ամենակառավարելի բանն ա մարդու արտաքինում: Բա հասա՞կը, բա կրծքերի չա՞փը, բա աչքերի գու՞յնը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ լավ օրինակ բերեցիր, որ ցույց ա տալիս միանշանակ պատասխաններ չկան ու սենց հարցերի դեպքում հազար ու մի հանգամանք կա։ 
> 
> Քո օրինակից վերացարկվելով, իմ կարծիքով լավ ա եթե հարազատ մարդիկ նկատում են, եթե իրանց հարազատը օրինակ առողջության տեսանկյունից ավելորդ քաշ ա հավաքել ու սրտացավ լինելով ահազանգում են։ Մարդը կարող ա ինքը ուշադրություն դարձրած չլինի, բայց որ տարբեր հարազատներ նման բան են նշում, սկսի լուրջ ուշադրություն դարձնել ու մտահոգվել, ինչ–որ քայլեր ձեռնարկել։
> լավ չի, եթե նույնիսկ հարազատը, օրը ծիծիլիոն անգամ քեզ էդ մասին ասում ա, երբ ինքդ էլ գիտես, արդեն լսել ես իր կարծիքը կամ արդեն քայլեր ես ձեռնարկում կամ էլ գտնում ես որ քեզ տենց դուր ա գալիս կամ մտահոգվելու բան չկա։
> Անտակտություն ա, երբ տաքսի ես նստում ու տաքսու վարորդը սկսում ա փորիդ վերաբերյալ լեկցիաներ կարդալ։ Ինքը ի՞նչ գիտի, գուցե առողջական խնդիր ունես, ուզած–չուզած նստակյաց կյանք ունես ու դրա դեմ բան չես կարող,  ու իր ավելորդ անքամ տենց բան նշելը մենակ տհաճություն ա պատճառում ու ընդհանրապես, էդ մարդը քեզ չի ճանաչում, քո իրավիճակը չգիտի ու առանց իմանալու քիթը խոթելու կարիք չկա, հատկապես որ ոնց էլ չլինի իրանց ավելի հարազատ մարդիկ կունենաս, որ քեզ էդ ասած կլինեն, եթե նույնիսկ ինքդ նկատած չլինես որ փոր ունես։
> Նորմալ ա եթե ընկերդ ասենք սանրվածքիդ վերաբերյալ կարծիք ա հայտնում, եթե գիտի, որ իր կարծիքը քեզ հետաքրքրում ա, քո համար կարևոր ա, ու որ դու դրանից չես վիրավորվի։ 
> Նորմալ չի, եթե ծանոթդ խորհուրդ ա տալիս սանրվածքդ փոխել, եթե իրան ոչ մեկ խորհուրդ չի հարցրել ու վստահ չի որ իր խորհուրդը հաճույքով կընդունվի։ 
> 
> Բայց էդ իմ անձնական ընկալումն ա ու իհարկե ես չեմ բոլորի փոխարեն էդ սահմանը որոշողը երբ արժի ասել, երբ չէ։  
> Սրանք նուրբ հարցեր են ու նրբանկատ վերաբերմունք են պահանջում ամեն մասնավոր դեպքում։


Էսքանի հետ համաձայն եմ: Բայց պատկերացրու որպես կին սենց խորհուրդներ ինչքան շատ ենք լսում դեսուդենից, ու դա շատ անդուր ա:

----------


## John

- Բարև, Բոյով։
- Հե՛յ, անկուլտուրականի մեկը, մի վիրավորի ինձ, մի՛ կենտրոնացի իմ ֆիզիկական տվյալների վրա։ 

Ով որ էս ծայրահեղության դրսևորում չի համարում՝ ուրեմն ծանր դեպք ա իմ կարծիքով։

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> - Բարև, Բոյով։
> - Հե՛յ, անկուլտուրականի մեկը, մի վիրավորի ինձ, մի՛ կենտրոնացի իմ ֆիզիկական տվյալների վրա։ 
> 
> Ով որ էս ծայրահեղության դրսևորում չի համարում՝ ուրեմն ծանր դեպք ա իմ կարծիքով։


Հոս, երևի դուք՝ տղամարդիկդ, ավելի ուրիշ կերպ եք ընկալում արտաքին տվյալների հետ կապված մականունները։ Օրինակ մեր կուրսում մի աղջիկ կար թուխ մաշկով, մականունը սև էին դրել տղաները։ Ամեն օր էլ ասում էին՝ բարև սև։ Էդ աղջիկը մեռավ բացատրելով, որ վիրավորական ա, որ դուրը չի գալիս, որ էլ չասեն։ Մեկ ա, չէր ազդում։ Մինչև հիմա էլ իրան սև են ասում, բայց դա մեկ ա իրա համար վիրավորական ա։ Ու մի պահ պատկերացրեցի՝ կնոջ ասեն բարև բոյով, հաստատ վիրավորական ա։ Կարաս բարձրահասակների թեմայում ուսումնասիրես դա։

----------


## John

> Հոս, երևի դուք՝ տղամարդիկդ, ավելի ուրիշ կերպ եք ընկալում արտաքին տվյալների հետ կապված մականունները։ Օրինակ մեր կուրսում մի աղջիկ կար թուխ մաշկով, մականունը սև էին դրել տղաները։ Ամեն օր էլ ասում էին՝ բարև սև։ Էդ աղջիկը մեռավ բացատրելով, որ վիրավորական ա, որ դուրը չի գալիս, որ էլ չասեն։ Մեկ ա, չէր ազդում։ Մինչև հիմա էլ իրան սև են ասում, բայց դա մեկ ա իրա համար վիրավորական ա։ Ու մի պահ պատկերացրեցի՝ կնոջ ասեն բարև բոյով, հաստատ վիրավորական ա։ Կարաս բարձրահասակների թեմայում ուսումնասիրես դա։


Բյուր ջան, ախր տենց չի էլի ձևը։ Համ հավասարություն եք ասում՝ համ ամեն քայլափոխին տարբերություն եք դնում։ Հիմա որ 2 հոգի կանգնած լինեն, ասես «հլը տես ո՞վ ա ընդեղ կանգնած», հարցնեմ «ո՞ր մեկը»։ Ո՞նց ես նկարագրելու։ Հոգու նկարագրությա՞մբ, թե՞ ֆիզիկականի։ 

Էդ բերածդ օրինակը տեղին չի էնքանով, որ անկախ դիմելաձևից, եթե դիմացինս ասի, որ իրեն տհաճ է էդ դիմելաձևը՝ ես էլ տենց չեմ դիմի։ Ու ինձ թվում է ցանկացած ադեկվատ մարդ էլ տենց կվարվի։ 
Մարդ էլ կա կվիրավորվի, որ իրեն ասես «Բարև, սիրունիկ»։ Մեկն էլ կվիրավորվի, որ ասես «բարև, օրիորդ», մեկն էլ կվիրավորվի որ ասես «բարև, տիկին», մեկն էլ որ ասես «բարև, աղջիկ ջան»։ Էդ չի նշանակում, որ նշված դիմելաձևերը վիրավորական են։ Մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի՝ հայացքի մեջ էլ վիրավորանք կգտնի։ Ու վաբշե, եթե մարդ պրոբլեմ ա ման գալիս՝ իրա գործն ահագին հեշտ ա․ ինքը միշտ կգտնի այն։

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), CactuSoul (12.12.2016), Աթեիստ (10.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ախր տենց չի էլի ձևը։ Համ հավասարություն եք ասում՝ համ ամեն քայլափոխին տարբերություն եք դնում։ Հիմա որ 2 հոգի կանգնած լինեն, ասես «հլը տես ո՞վ ա ընդեղ կանգնած», հարցնեմ «ո՞ր մեկը»։ Ո՞նց ես նկարագրելու։ Հոգու նկարագրությա՞մբ, թե՞ ֆիզիկականի։ 
> 
> Էդ բերածդ օրինակը տեղին չի էնքանով, որ անկախ դիմելաձևից, եթե դիմացինս ասի, որ իրեն տհաճ է էդ դիմելաձևը՝ ես էլ տենց չեմ դիմի։ Ու ինձ թվում է ցանկացած ադեկվատ մարդ էլ տենց կվարվի։ 
> Մարդ էլ կա կվիրավորվի, որ իրեն ասես «Բարև, սիրունիկ»։ Մեկն էլ կվիրավորվի, որ ասես «բարև, օրիորդ», մեկն էլ կվիրավորվի որ ասես «բարև, տիկին», մեկն էլ որ ասես «բարև, աղջիկ ջան»։ Էդ չի նշանակում, որ նշված դիմելաձևերը վիրավորական են։ Մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի՝ հայացքի մեջ էլ վիրավորանք կգտնի։ Ու վաբշե, եթե մարդ պրոբլեմ ա ման գալիս՝ իրա գործն ահագին հեշտ ա․ ինքը միշտ կգտնի այն։


Հոս, էդ խնդիրները գալիս են նրանից, որ հասարակությունը պահանջներ ա դնում կնոջ արտաքինի վրա, հետևաբար արտաքինի վերաբերյալ ցանկացած ոչ դրական ռեպլիկ վիրավորական կարա համարվի, որովհետև ենթադրում ա, որ ինքն ինչ-որ ձև «շեղված» ա համընդհանուր ստանդարտից:

Իսկ երբ դիմացդ երկու հոգի ա կանգնած ու անպայման պիտի խոսես իրենց մասին, թե չէ կմեռնես, կան արտաքին շատ ավելի նեյտրալ ու ավելի հեշտ հասկանալի տվյալներ, քան չաղ ու նիհար, բոյով ու կոլոտը: Ասենք ես գլուխ եմ ջարդում ու փորձում եմ հիշել իրավիճակ, երբ փորձել եմ ինչ-որ մեկի հեռվից ցույց տալ: Վերջին երկու տարվա մեջ տենց մի դեպք հիշեցի, ու ինձ դժվար չէր ասելը՝ սպիտակ պուտիկներով մայկայով կինը: Ինչու՞ պարտադիր պիտի հենց չաղ ու նիհարից սկսեք, հատկապես երբ հիմնականում շատ հազվադեպ ա պատահում, որ երկու մարդ էդքան էական ու նկատելի քաշային տարբերություններով իրար կողքի կանգնած լինեն:

----------


## John

> Հոս, էդ խնդիրները գալիս են նրանից, որ հասարակությունը պահանջներ ա դնում կնոջ արտաքինի վրա, հետևաբար արտաքինի վերաբերյալ ցանկացած ոչ դրական ռեպլիկ վիրավորական կարա համարվի, որովհետև ենթադրում ա, որ ինքն ինչ-որ ձև «շեղված» ա համընդհանուր ստանդարտից:
> 
> Իսկ երբ դիմացդ երկու հոգի ա կանգնած ու անպայման պիտի խոսես իրենց մասին, թե չէ կմեռնես, կան արտաքին շատ ավելի նեյտրալ ու ավելի հեշտ հասկանալի տվյալներ, քան չաղ ու նիհար, բոյով ու կոլոտը: Ասենք ես գլուխ եմ ջարդում ու փորձում եմ հիշել իրավիճակ, երբ փորձել եմ ինչ-որ մեկի հեռվից ցույց տալ: Վերջին երկու տարվա մեջ տենց մի դեպք հիշեցի, ու ինձ դժվար չէր ասելը՝ սպիտակ պուտիկներով մայկայով կինը: Ինչու՞ պարտադիր պիտի հենց չաղ ու նիհարից սկսեք, հատկապես երբ հիմնականում շատ հազվադեպ ա պատահում, որ երկու մարդ էդքան էական ու նկատելի քաշային տարբերություններով իրար կողքի կանգնած լինեն:


Բյուր ջան, էդ երբվանի՞ց ա իրան հարգող կինը հասարակության պահանջներով առաջնորդվում, թե՞ բան եմ բաց թողել։

----------

CactuSoul (12.12.2016), Աթեիստ (10.12.2016), Տրիբուն (11.12.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իսկ եթե ես 5 րոպե հետո չեմ հիշո՞ւմ, թե նոր կանգնած հետս զրուցող զույգի հագն ինչ կա՞ր։
Բայց լավ տպավորվել ա, որ մեկը մի քիչ չաղ էր, մյուսը կոլոտ, ու ակնոցով։
Իսկ իրանց հագուստն ինձ սկի հետաքրքիր չէր։

----------

Գաղթական (11.12.2016), Տրիբուն (11.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, էդ երբվանի՞ց ա իրան հարգող կինը հասարակության պահանջներով առաջնորդվում, թե՞ բան եմ բաց թողել։


Հոս, էնքան հեշտ ա ասելը իրան հարգող կինը, էնքան հեշտ ա սահմանումներով խոսելը, բայց իրան հարգող կինն առաջին հերթին հասարակության պարտադրանքը կասկածի տակ ա դնում: Ու սարսափելի դժվար ա ապրելը մի հասարակության մեջ, որտեղ ամեն օր հիշացնում են, որ դու էդ հասարակության ստանդարտներով չես: Ու ինձ թվում ա՝ իրանց հարգող կանայք պիտի առաջին հերթին պահանջեն, որ էդ ստանդարտները վերանան, որ հասարակությունն իրանց փոխարեն չորոշի, թե ոնց պիտի լինեն իրանք:




> Իսկ եթե ես 5 րոպե հետո չեմ հիշո՞ւմ, թե նոր կանգնած հետս զրուցող զույգի հագն ինչ կա՞ր։
> Բայց լավ տպավորվել ա, որ մեկը մի քիչ չաղ էր, մյուսը կոլոտ, ու ակնոցով։
> Իսկ իրանց հագուստն ինձ սկի հետաքրքիր չէր։


Օքեյ, ասա՝ էն կինը, որ չաղ էր, վրայից հոտ էր գալիս, բեղերն էլ չէր հանել:

----------


## Ծլնգ

― Հիշո՞ւմ ես Ռուբոյի աղջկան, համալսարան ա ընդունվել։
― Ռուբոն երկու աղջիկ չունե՞ր։
― Հա, մեծն ա, էս տարի դպրոցը ավարտեց։
― Մեծը ո՞րն էր, չաղլիկը, թե էն մյուսը՝ բոյովը։
― Մեծը էն պուտպուտիկավոր շորովն էր, իսկ դու անզգամ, արտաքինի վրա ֆիքսված պադոշ ես, յախք։
― Վայ հորս արև, էս ո՞վ էր...

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), CactuSoul (12.12.2016), John (10.12.2016), Գաղթական (11.12.2016), Ուլուանա (11.12.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Ու մի պահ պատկերացրեցի՝ կնոջ ասեն բարև բոյով, հաստատ վիրավորական ա։ Կարաս բարձրահասակների թեմայում ուսումնասիրես դա։


Մի ծանոթ աղջիկ կա, մեր տղերքից մեկն իրան «Բոյով» ա ասում, առանձին, մեր շրջապատում, անծանոթների մոտ։ Չես պատկերացնի, թե էդ աղջիկն իրան ինչքան լավ ու շոյված ա զգում, ամեն անգամ լսելուց դեմքին գոհունակություն եմ կարդում։

Բայց հլը շշկռվի, մի ուրիշն իրան «Բոյով» ասի. պատերազմը պարաստ ա, տրամադրությունն ընկնում ա, վիրավորվում։

Բյուր, հիմա այ էս դեպքը հաշվի առնելով ոնց չպնդեմ, որ մի կողմից ապուշ ստերեոտիպների հետ գործ ունենք, մյուս կողմից շատ կարևոր ա ասողի ով լինելն ու ասելու շեշտադրությունը, կոնտեքստը։

----------


## John

> Հոս, էնքան հեշտ ա ասելը իրան հարգող կինը, էնքան հեշտ ա սահմանումներով խոսելը, բայց իրան հարգող կինն առաջին հերթին հասարակության պարտադրանքը կասկածի տակ ա դնում: Ու սարսափելի դժվար ա ապրելը մի հասարակության մեջ, որտեղ ամեն օր հիշացնում են, որ դու էդ հասարակության ստանդարտներով չես: Ու ինձ թվում ա՝ իրանց հարգող կանայք պիտի առաջին հերթին պահանջեն, որ էդ ստանդարտները վերանան, որ հասարակությունն իրանց փոխարեն չորոշի, թե ոնց պիտի լինեն իրանք:


Վատն էն ա, որ իրոք իրենց հարգող կանայք բացարձակ փոքրամասնություն են, գոնե Հայաստանում, դրա համար էլ ամեն մեկը մի կոպլեքսների կծիկ է։ Ամեն մեկը փորձում է ադապտացվել միջավայրին ու միջավայրի պահանջներին, դրա համար էլ կեղտի մեջ են։
Դրա համար էլ «բոյովը» կարա որպես վիրավորանք որակվի, որտև հասարակության ընդունված նորմերի համաձայն կինը բոյով չպետք ա լինի։ Բայց «կոլոտն» էլ ա վիրավորական, որտև կինը կոլոտ էլ չպտի լինի։ Կինը պետք է ունենա նորմալ հասակ․ 1․55-1․65։ Դրանից ավելի դեպքում պետք ա ծռի մեջքը, որ չջոգեն բոյով ա, դրանից պակասի դեպքում էլ, անկախ եղանակից ու հարմարությունից՝ բարձրակրունկ պետք ա հագնի ու տանջվի։ Ու դրանում հասարակությունն է մեղավոր, ոչ թե տվյալ անձնավորությունը։ Թույն ա, բան չունեմ ավելացնելու։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի ծանոթ աղջիկ կա, մեր տղերքից մեկն իրան «Բոյով» ա ասում, առանձին, մեր շրջապատում, անծանոթների մոտ։ Չես պատկերացնի, թե էդ աղջիկն իրան ինչքան լավ ու շոյված ա զգում, ամեն անգամ լսելուց դեմքին գոհունակություն եմ կարդում։
> 
> Բայց հլը շշկռվի, մի ուրիշն իրան «Բոյով» ասի. պատերազմը պարաստ ա, տրամադրությունն ընկնում ա, վիրավորվում։
> 
> Բյուր, հիմա այ էս դեպքը հաշվի առնելով ոնց չպնդեմ, որ մի կողմից ապուշ ստերեոտիպների հետ գործ ունենք, մյուս կողմից շատ կարևոր ա ասողի ով լինելն ու ասելու շեշտադրությունը, կոնտեքստը։


Արտ, լավ, համոզեցիր. ասողի ով լինելն ու կոնտեքստը կարևոր ա: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ էսօր պահանջներ չկան չեն արտաքինի նկատմամբ ընդհանրապես, կանանց արտաքինի նկատմամբ մասնավորապես ու առավելևս Հայաստանում: Ու որ դրանք սխալ են, հիվանդ են, ու պետք ա դրանց դեմ պայքարել:

----------


## anslov

> Հոս, երևի դուք՝ տղամարդիկդ, ավելի ուրիշ կերպ եք ընկալում արտաքին տվյալների հետ կապված մականունները։ Օրինակ մեր կուրսում մի աղջիկ կար թուխ մաշկով, մականունը սև էին դրել տղաները։ Ամեն օր էլ ասում էին՝ բարև սև։ Էդ աղջիկը մեռավ բացատրելով, որ վիրավորական ա, որ դուրը չի գալիս, որ էլ չասեն։ Մեկ ա, չէր ազդում։ Մինչև հիմա էլ իրան սև են ասում, բայց դա մեկ ա իրա համար վիրավորական ա։ Ու մի պահ պատկերացրեցի՝ կնոջ ասեն բարև բոյով, հաստատ վիրավորական ա։ Կարաս բարձրահասակների թեմայում ուսումնասիրես դա։


Կնոջը մականունով դիմում է մենակ էն տղա-մարդը, ում համար "տղա" բառը գրվում է չակերտների մեջ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վատն էն ա, որ իրոք իրենց հարգող կանայք բացարձակ փոքրամասնություն են, գոնե Հայաստանում, դրա համար էլ ամեն մեկը մի կոպլեքսների կծիկ է։ Ամեն մեկը փորձում է ադապտացվել միջավայրին ու միջավայրի պահանջներին, դրա համար էլ կեղտի մեջ են։
> Դրա համար էլ «բոյովը» կարա որպես վիրավորանք որակվի, որտև հասարակության ընդունված նորմերի համաձայն կինը բոյով չպետք ա լինի։ Բայց «կոլոտն» էլ ա վիրավորական, որտև կինը կոլոտ էլ չպտի լինի։ Կինը պետք է ունենա նորմալ հասակ․ 1․55-1․65։ Դրանից ավելի դեպքում պետք ա ծռի մեջքը, որ չջոգեն բոյով ա, դրանից պակասի դեպքում էլ, անկախ եղանակից ու հարմարությունից՝ բարձրակրունկ պետք ա հագնի ու տանջվի։ Ու դրանում հասարակությունն է մեղավոր, ոչ թե տվյալ անձնավորությունը։ Թույն ա, բան չունեմ ավելացնելու։


Հոս, դու ասում ես՝ տվյալ ա՞նձն ա մեղավոր, որ մեջքը ծռում ա կամ բարձրակրունկ ա հագնում ։'

----------


## John

> Հոս, դու ասում ես՝ տվյալ ա՞նձն ա մեղավոր, որ մեջքը ծռում ա կամ բարձրակրունկ ա հագնում ։'


Բա կարո՞ղ ա ես եմ մեղավոր։ Կամ ինքն ա մեղավոր, որ իմ մազերը կարճ են։ Չնայած ես աղջիկ չեմ, ուրիշ ա էդ քո ասելով։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կնոջը մականունով դիմում է մենակ էն տղա-մարդը, ում համար "տղա" բառը գրվում է չակերտների մեջ:


Հիմա Սյուզի Քենթիկյանին killer queen ասող տղամարդիկ են «տղա»մարդիկ, թե՞ Սյուզին ա, որ կին չի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա կարո՞ղ ա ես եմ մեղավոր։ Կամ ինքն ա մեղավոր, որ իմ մազերը կարճ են։ Չնայած ես աղջիկ չեմ, ուրիշ ա էդ քո ասելով։


Չէ, Հոս, հասարակությունն ա մեղավոր, որ տենց պայմաններ ա պարտադրում: Գիտե՞ս ինչքան դժվար ա էդ պահանջներին դեմ գնալն ու անելը նենց, ոնց որ քեզ ա դուր գալիս: Դու չես պատկերացնի՝ ինչ կարգի քննադատությունների են արժանանում կանայք էդ ստանդարտներից շեղվելու համար: Ու էդ ամենին դիմանալու համար ներվ ա պետք: Խնդրեմ, էլի էս թեմայի առաջին գրառումը հիշեմ. կնոջ ինստագրամի ըքաունթը փակել են ինչ ա թե ի տարբերություն այլ կանանց, որոշել ա իրա ցայլքի մազերը չթրաշել ու էդ տեսակի բիկինիով նկար տեղադրել:

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր, պահանջներ կան ու ամենատարբեր։ Էսօր աղջիկը քսված լինի Պողոսը կասի «խի՞ ես սենց քսվում, մաշկդ վարի ես տալիս, բնական գեղեցկությունդ փչացնում», վաղը քսված չլինի Պետրոսը կասի «Ամոթ ա աղջի, մի քիչ արտաքինիդ հետևի»։ Կարճ շրջազգեստ հագնի, Համոն կասի «Էս ինչ գռեհիկ, պոռնիկի նման ես հագնված», Վաղոն կասի «Մալադեց համարձակությանդ, սիրուն ոտքեր ունես»։ Էս խոսքերի մի մասն ակնհայտ անտակտ են։ Բայց դա ինձ չի խանգարում ասենք չափազանց քսվածի մասին կարծիք կազմել ու օրինակ ընկերոջս էդ մասին ասել։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Օքեյ, ասա՝ էն կինը, որ չաղ էր, վրայից հոտ էր գալիս, բեղերն էլ չէր հանել:


1. Երկուսն էլ տղամարդ էին։
2. Եթե կոնկրետացնելու համար մենակ բոյը, կամ չաղությունը հերիք ա, իմաստ չկա տենց խորանալու։

Տեսքի առանձնահատկությունները նշվում են տարբերակելու համար, ոչ թե պիտակելու։

----------

CactuSoul (12.12.2016), John (10.12.2016), Արշակ (11.12.2016), Ուլուանա (11.12.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ, լրիվ ուրիշ ա, երբ կոնկրետ անձն ա իրա տեսքի վրա տարած ու լրիվ ուրիշ ա, երբ հասարակությունն ա էդ անձի տեսքի վրա տարած: Շվեդիայում ինչքան էլ բոլորը փորձեն իրար նմանվել, հաստատ ոչ ոք չի քննադատվի տարբերվող տեսքի համար: Դանիայում էլ կանայք հիմնականում սև են հագնում, մազերն էլ կոս անում, կպցնում գլխին, շաբաթը մի քանի ժամ էլ լճերի շուրջ վազում, բայց ոչ ոք մինչև հիմա իմ կապույտ կամ կարմիր գլխարկի, գունավոր շորերի ու թափած խուճուճ մազերի հասցեին որևէ բան չի ասել։


 Չէ, Բյուր, երկու դեպքում էլ հասարակությունն ա տարած ու հասարակական ճնշումն ա․ մի դեպքում լուռ, մյուս դեպքում բարձրաձայն։ ՈՒ վստահ չեմ, թե Շվեդիայի լուռը ավելի պակաս ճնշում ա։ 


ՈՒ էդ որ հա ասում ես տղամարդիկ պարտադրում են։ Էդ ո՞նց էն է պարտադրում։ Եթե խոսքը կարծիքների ու վերաբերմունքի մասին ա, իմ ջոկելով էդ առումով կանայք կանանց ավելի շատ են ցուցումներ տալիս։ Տղամարդիկ սովորաբար իրանց թույլ չեն տալիս տենց ցուցումներ տալ կանանց, հատկապես ոչ մտերիմներին։ Կամ հավանում են, կամ չէ  :Jpit:  
Տղամարդիկ տղամարդկանց են խորհուրդներ տալիս:

----------

Գաղթական (11.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, պահանջներ կան ու ամենատարբեր։ Էսօր աղջիկը քսված լինի Պողոսը կասի «խի՞ ես սենց քսվում, մաշկդ վարի ես տալիս, բնական գեղեցկությունդ փչացնում», վաղը քսված չլինի Պետրոսը կասի «Ամոթ ա աղջի, մի քիչ արտաքինիդ հետևի»։ Կարճ շրջազգեստ հագնի, Համոն կասի «Էս ինչ գռեհիկ, պոռնիկի նման ես հագնված», Վաղոն կասի «Մալադեց համարձակությանդ, սիրուն ոտքեր ունես»։ Էս խոսքերի մի մասն ակնհայտ անտակտ են։ Բայց դա ինձ չի խանգարում ասենք չափազանց քսվածի մասին կարծիք կազմել ու օրինակ ընկերոջս էդ մասին ասել։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Արտ, օքեյ, ընկերդ քեզ հարցրեց, դու կարծիքդ ասեցիր, դա նորմալ ա: Բայց եթե չի հարցրել, ուրեմն հավանաբար չի հետաքրքրում կամ պետք չի: Եթե ամեն դեպքում գտնում ես՝ շատ ահավոր ա, պետք ա ասել, զգուշորեն ասա (ես քո փոխարեն կնախընտրեի ոչինչ չասել, բայց ես դու չեմ, քո գործն ա, ուզում ես ասա): Բայց պարտադրելու կարգի փոխե՞լ դալ: Ծաղրե՞լ: Կամ ասել դա անծանոթի՞ն:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, օքեյ, ընկերդ քեզ հարցրեց, դու կարծիքդ ասեցիր, դա նորմալ ա: Բայց եթե չի հարցրել, ուրեմն հավանաբար չի հետաքրքրում կամ պետք չի: Եթե ամեն դեպքում գտնում ես՝ շատ ահավոր ա, պետք ա ասել, զգուշորեն ասա (ես քո փոխարեն կնախընտրեի ոչինչ չասել, բայց ես դու չեմ, քո գործն ա, ուզում ես ասա): Բայց պարտադրելու կարգի փոխե՞լ դալ: Ծաղրե՞լ: Կամ ասել դա անծանոթի՞ն:


Չէ, սխալ հասկացար։ Քսվածն ընկերս չէր, այլ ասենք փաբում նստած մի աղջիկ, որի արտաքինն ինձ հետաքրքրել էր ու ընկերոջս հետ կիսվել եմ։

Իսկ դիմացինին, հատկապես անծանոթ, բնականաբար անտակտություն կլինի տենց բան ասելն ու ճաշակս իրա վրա փաթաթել փորձելը։ Մտերիմին զգուշությամբ կարող եմ ասել, որպես կարծիք, բայց չպարտադրող։

----------


## John

> Չէ, Հոս, հասարակությունն ա մեղավոր, որ տենց պայմաններ ա պարտադրում: Գիտե՞ս ինչքան դժվար ա էդ պահանջներին դեմ գնալն ու անելը նենց, ոնց որ քեզ ա դուր գալիս: Դու չես պատկերացնի՝ ինչ կարգի քննադատությունների են արժանանում կանայք էդ ստանդարտներից շեղվելու համար: Ու էդ ամենին դիմանալու համար ներվ ա պետք: Խնդրեմ, էլի էս թեմայի առաջին գրառումը հիշեմ. կնոջ ինստագրամի ըքաունթը փակել են ինչ ա թե ի տարբերություն այլ կանանց, որոշել ա իրա ցայլքի մազերը չթրաշել ու էդ տեսակի բիկինիով նկար տեղադրել:


Բյուր ջան, իսկ մտածե՞լ ես երբևէ, թե ովքե՞ր են էդ «պարտադրողները»։ Կարո՞ղ ա իրականում ոչ թե հասարակությունն ա, այլ մայրը, տատը, հարևանի կինն ու տալի ընկերուհին: Կանայք իրանց համար տաբուներ են դնում, հարմարվում են դրանց, հետո սկսում բողոքել։ Թույն ա։ Եթե հասարակության «պարտադրանքին» դեմ գնալն էդքան դժվար լիներ ինչքան դու ես ներկայացնում՝ Հայաստանում կանայք չէին ծխի, ալկոհոլ չէին օգտագործի ու կարմիր խնձոր կպարացնեին հասրանիքի հաջորդ օրը։

Իսկ որ աղջկանից կրակվառիչ խնդրեմ՝ կարո՞ղ ա էդ էլ ա վիրավորական, որտև հասարակության պահանջն ա, որ կինը չծխի, իսկ ես էդ խնդրանքովս կասկածի տակ եմ դնում նրա՝ էդ պարտադրանքին հետևելու փաստը։ Ու կապ չունի, որ ինքը սրճարանում նստած ծխում էր էդ պահին։

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Հիմա Սյուզի Քենթիկյանին killer queen ասող տղամարդիկ են «տղա»մարդիկ, թե՞ Սյուզին ա, որ կին չի։


Իմ ասածը աքսիոմա է, Աքսիոմա, որի հիման վրա մարդկության կենսագրությա մեջ  կառուցված է Տղա-մարդ  կառույցը:

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ինստագրամի պահով, 10 վայրկյան գուգլումը բերեց, որ մի նման դեպքի (ըստ իս ավելի բացահայտ նկարներով) համար ինստագրամի ներկայացուցիչը այսպես է պատասխանել.



> We try hard to find a good balance between allowing people to express themselves creatively and having policies in place to maintain a comfortable experience for our global and culturally diverse community", the representative said over email. "This is one reason why our guidelines put limitations on nudity, but we recognize that we don't always get it right. In this case, we made a mistake and have since restored the account.


Մնացածը, ինչպես ասում են` գուգլ վամ վ րուկի

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ ասածը աքսիոմա է, Աքսիոմա, որի հիման վրա մարդկության կենսագրությա մեջ  կառուցված է Տղա-մարդ  կառույցը:


Քո ասածն ընդամենը քո ընկալումն ա, որն օրինակ ինձ միայն ժպտացնում ա  :Smile:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իմ ասածը աքսիոմա է, Աքսիոմա, որի հիման վրա մարդկության կենսագրությա մեջ  կառուցված է Տղա-մարդ  կառույցը:


հաա՜
Դե լավ ա գոնե բնության օրենք չի։ Աքսիոմաները կարող են փոխարինվել նորերով, օրենքներն են, որ մնայուն են։  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, Բյուր, երկու դեպքում էլ հասարակությունն ա տարած ու հասարակական ճնշումն ա․ մի դեպքում լուռ, մյուս դեպքում բարձրաձայն։ ՈՒ վստահ չեմ, թե Շվեդիայի լուռը ավելի պակաս ճնշում ա։ 
> 
> 
> ՈՒ էդ որ հա ասում ես տղամարդիկ պարտադրում են։ Էդ ո՞նց էն է պարտադրում։ Եթե խոսքը կարծիքների ու վերաբերմունքի մասին ա, իմ ջոկելով էդ առումով կանայք կանանց ավելի շատ են ցուցումներ տալիս։ Տղամարդիկ սովորաբար իրանց թույլ չեն տալիս տենց ցուցումներ տալ կանանց, հատկապես ոչ մտերիմներին։ Կամ հավանում են, կամ չէ  
> Տղամարդիկ տղամարդկանց են խորհուրդներ տալիս:


Արշակ, Հայաստանում ամեն քայլափոխին խորհուրդ են տալիս: Իմ կուրսի մի աղջկա մեր կուրսից մի տղա հա խորհուրդ էր տալիս դեմքի մազերը հեռացնել: Կոնկրետ ինձ էլ իմ կյանքի տարբեր փուլերում խորհուրդ են տվել մազերս ֆենել, կաբլուկ հագնել կամ քսվել:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Արշակ, Հայաստանում ամեն քայլափոխին խորհուրդ են տալիս: Իմ կուրսի մի աղջկա մեր կուրսից մի տղա հա խորհուրդ էր տալիս դեմքի մազերը հեռացնել: Կոնկրետ ինձ էլ իմ կյանքի տարբեր փուլերում խորհուրդ են տվել մազերս ֆենել, կաբլուկ հագնել կամ քսվել:


Իսկ դու խորհուրդ չե՞ս տվել խորհուրդ չտալ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինստագրամի պահով, 10 վայրկյան գուգլումը բերեց, որ մի նման դեպքի (ըստ իս ավելի բացահայտ նկարներով) համար ինստագրամի ներկայացուցիչը այսպես է պատասխանել.
> 
> 
> Մնացածը, ինչպես ասում են` գուգլ վամ վ րուկի


Պատմությանը լավ ծանոթ չես  :Smile:  
Նկարը դրվել ա բիկինի հեշթեգի տակ: Էդ հեշթեգով գնալու դեպքում կտեսնես նույն ձևի կամ նույնիսկ ավելի մերկ մարմիններ, բայց տարբերությունն էն ա, որ ցայլքի մազերը թրաշած են: Էդ ըքաունթներին բան ասող չի էղել:

----------


## John

> Արշակ, Հայաստանում ամեն քայլափոխին խորհուրդ են տալիս: Իմ կուրսի մի աղջկա մեր կուրսից մի տղա հա խորհուրդ էր տալիս դեմքի մազերը հեռացնել: Կոնկրետ ինձ էլ իմ կյանքի տարբեր փուլերում խորհուրդ են տվել մազերս ֆենել, կաբլուկ հագնել կամ քսվել:


Բյուր, ախր խորհուրդ տալն ու պարտադրելը մեղմ ասած նույնը չի։ Ինձ որ խորհուրդ են տալիս նիհարել՝ ուրախ տարի եմ մաղթում, անցնում առաջ։ Ինչո՞ւմն ա է խնդիրը։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Պատմությանը լավ ծանոթ չես  
> Նկարը դրվել ա բիկինի հեշթեգի տակ: Էդ հեշթեգով գնալու դեպքում կտեսնես նույն ձևի կամ նույնիսկ ավելի մերկ մարմիններ, բայց տարբերությունն էն ա, որ ցայլքի մազերը թրաշած են: Էդ ըքաունթներին բան ասող չի էղել:


Հա, ո՞ւ։ Մի հոգնած ցենզոր իր ջահել վախտվա վախերը մտաբերելով ջնջել ա նկարը, հետո էլ ուրիշ նման դեպքեր են եղել, ինստագրամն էլ հայ-բույից հետո ասել ա՝ քրեր ջան, սխալ էինք, ներող կլնեք։ Ու քո խնդիրը սրա հետ ո՞րն ա։

----------


## Արշակ

> Չէ, Հոս, հասարակությունն ա մեղավոր, որ տենց պայմաններ ա պարտադրում: Գիտե՞ս ինչքան դժվար ա էդ պահանջներին դեմ գնալն ու անելը նենց, ոնց որ քեզ ա դուր գալիս: Դու չես պատկերացնի՝ ինչ կարգի քննադատությունների են արժանանում կանայք էդ ստանդարտներից շեղվելու համար: Ու էդ ամենին դիմանալու համար ներվ ա պետք: Խնդրեմ, էլի էս թեմայի առաջին գրառումը հիշեմ. կնոջ ինստագրամի ըքաունթը փակել են ինչ ա թե ի տարբերություն այլ կանանց, որոշել ա իրա ցայլքի մազերը չթրաշել ու էդ տեսակի բիկինիով նկար տեղադրել:


Բյուր, ամեն դեպքում սխալվում ես թե մենակ աղջիկների նկատմամբ ա տենց ռեակցիա։ Տես ես որ Հայաստանում մորուքով էի ու երկար մազեր ունեի, օրը մի հազար անգամ մարդիկ խորհուրդներ էին տալիս։ Ասենք գործի տեղը ուտելիք եմ պատվիրել, մատակարարը ուտելիքը բերում ա ու մինչ ես իրան փողն եմ տալիս, ինքը հասցնում տարակուսած հարցնել թե ինչի՞ եմ մորուք պահում ու եթե նկարիչ չեմ, ուրեմն «ջահել տղա ես, սափրվի»։ Հիմա լավ ա, մորուքը մոդա ա, բիձեքն էլ աչքերներսը սովորել ա, էդքան շատ չեն ասում։ 
ՈՒ էլ չասած որ կանայք իրանց արտաքինի վերաբերյալ ահագին ազատություն ունեն սանրվածքի, հագուստի և այլն։ 
Պատկերացնում ե՞ս որևէ տղա որոշի մազերը ներկի Հայաստանում։  :Tongue:  Կամ յուբկա հագնի (ամբողջ աշխարհում, բացի Շոտլանդիայից)  :Jpit: 

Նենց որ իզուր մի բողոքի, թե կանանց նկատմամբ ա էդ․ տղերքն ավելի տուժած են, ուղղակի դուք ֆիքսված եք կանանց վրա ու տղերքի դարդերը չեք նկատում  :Jpit: 

ՈՒ հա, համաձայն եմ, արտաքինի վրով ու ընդհանրապես կարծրատիպերը լավ բան չեն։ Անկախ նրանից բարձրաձայն արտահայտվում են թե լուռ ճնշվում։ ՈՒ ֆորմալ կոռեկտությունը էդ առումով հարց չի լուծում։ Թեկուզ ոչ մի ձեն չհանեն, եթե մարդը զգում ա, որ մարդիկ իրան քուլ չեն համարում թե ստանդարտով չշարժվի, գործի համար հարցազրույցի գնալուց եթե գիտի որ արտաքին կարծրատիպերի պատճառով ծուռ աչքով կնայեն և այլն, ուզած չուզած սկսում ա հետևել կարծրատիպերին հաջողության հասնելու համար  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (22.12.2016), CactuSoul (12.12.2016), John (11.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, իսկ մտածե՞լ ես երբևէ, թե ովքե՞ր են էդ «պարտադրողները»։ Կարո՞ղ ա իրականում ոչ թե հասարակությունն ա, այլ մայրը, տատը, հարևանի կինն ու տալի ընկերուհին: Կանայք իրանց համար տաբուներ են դնում, հարմարվում են դրանց, հետո սկսում բողոքել։ Թույն ա։ Եթե հասարակության «պարտադրանքին» դեմ գնալն էդքան դժվար լիներ ինչքան դու ես ներկայացնում՝ Հայաստանում կանայք չէին ծխի, ալկոհոլ չէին օգտագործի ու կարմիր խնձոր կպարացնեին հասրանիքի հաջորդ օրը։
> 
> Իսկ որ աղջկանից կրակվառիչ խնդրեմ՝ կարո՞ղ ա էդ էլ ա վիրավորական, որտև հասարակության պահանջն ա, որ կինը չծխի, իսկ ես էդ խնդրանքովս կասկածի տակ եմ դնում նրա՝ էդ պարտադրանքին հետևելու փաստը։ Ու կապ չունի, որ ինքը սրճարանում նստած ծխում էր էդ պահին։


Չէ, Հոս, հասարակությունն ա որոշում: Չգրված, լուռ օրենքներ են: Եթե կոնկրետ հասարակության մեջ ընդունված ա, որ կինը պիտի ծխի, չծխողին են թարս նայում: Սա իրոք խնդիր ա Հայաստանում հատկապես, այլ երկրներում մի քիչ պակաս, բայց էլի խնդիր ա: Ուղղակի չեմ ուզում շատ օրինակներ ինձ վրա բերել, որովհետև քննարկումը շեղվում ա իմ ուղղությամբ ու տհաճ ա դառնում շարունակելը, թե չէ հենց իմ սեփական փորձից լիքը բաներ կպատմեի:

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ, Հայաստանում ամեն քայլափոխին խորհուրդ են տալիս: Իմ կուրսի մի աղջկա մեր կուրսից մի տղա հա խորհուրդ էր տալիս դեմքի մազերը հեռացնել: Կոնկրետ ինձ էլ իմ կյանքի տարբեր փուլերում խորհուրդ են տվել մազերս ֆենել, կաբլուկ հագնել կամ քսվել:


Չեմ ասում բացառվում ա, բայց իմ դիտարկումներով կանայք ավելի ակտիվ են արտաքինի հարցում խորհուրդներ տալուց  :Smile: 




> Պատմությանը լավ ծանոթ չես  
> Նկարը դրվել ա բիկինի հեշթեգի տակ: Էդ հեշթեգով գնալու դեպքում կտեսնես նույն ձևի կամ նույնիսկ ավելի մերկ մարմիններ, բայց տարբերությունն էն ա, որ ցայլքի մազերը թրաշած են: Էդ ըքաունթներին բան ասող չի էղել:


Կարծում եմ որ նաև լիքը դեպքեր են եղել թրաշած բիկիի ու լիքը ուրիշ նկարներ ջնջելու, բայց էդ դեպքերում ոչ մեկ չի մտածում թե թրաշված էր դրա համար ջնջեցին։ ՈՒ տենց դեպքերը մեծ հնչեղություն չեն ստանում։ 
Instagram–ում օրական միլիոնավոր նկարներ են դրվում ու լիքը մոդերատորներ կան, որոնք պետք ա առաջնորդվեն instagram–ի տված կանոններով, բայց իհարկե էդ կանոնների սահմանները հնարավոր չի ճշգրիտ պահել հաստատ համոզված եմ, որ ինստագրամի կանոնների մեջ մազերի մոմենտով բան գրած չի։ Մոդերատորներն էլ մարդ են ու սխալ որոշումներ էլ են կայացնում։ ՈՒղղակի որոշ սխալների մեջ մարդիկ դիսկրիմինացիա են տեսնում ու աշխարհի ֆեմինիստները ոտի են կանգնում, շուխուռ են անում, իսկ մյուսների դեպքում ուղղակի տուժածը դիմում ա վերանայելու կամ ոչ էլ գլուխ ա դնում, տենց էլ ոչ մեկ չի իմանում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, ո՞ւ։ Մի հոգնած ցենզոր իր ջահել վախտվա վախերը մտաբերելով ջնջել ա նկարը, հետո էլ ուրիշ նման դեպքեր են եղել, ինստագրամն էլ հայ-բույից հետո ասել ա՝ քրեր ջան, սխալ էինք, ներող կլնեք։ Ու քո խնդիրը սրա հետ ո՞րն ա։


Նկարը չի ջնջել, ըքաունթն ա արգելափակել: Ժամանակին դա եքա սկանդալ էր, ինստագրամը դեսուդեն արդարանում էր, արդարացումներից մեկն էր, որ արգելված ա ցայլքի մազ ցույց տալը, հրաժարվում էր ըքաունթն արգելափակումից հանելը: Բնականաբար, հակափաստարկ էր բերվում, թե՝ փաստորեն եթե մարմնի էդ մասը թրաշած ա, բայց մերկ, ուրեմն կարելի ա, բայց երբ մազ կա, չի կարելի: Ինստագրամը նորից պատասխանում ա՝ ցայլքի մազ ցույց տալ չի կարելի: Ու տենց շարունակ: Երկու տարի անց երևի ինստագրամը խելքի ա էկել, բան-ման ա փոխել, չգիտեմ: Բայց ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ որոշված ստանդարտ ա, որ ցայլքի մազերը պիտի չերևան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարծում եմ որ նաև լիքը դեպքեր են եղել թրաշած բիկիի ու լիքը ուրիշ նկարներ ջնջելու, բայց էդ դեպքերում ոչ մեկ չի մտածում թե թրաշված էր դրա համար ջնջեցին։ ՈՒ տենց դեպքերը մեծ հնչեղություն չեն ստանում։ 
> Instagram–ում օրական միլիոնավոր նկարներ են դրվում ու լիքը մոդերատորներ կան, որոնք պետք ա առաջնորդվեն instagram–ի տված կանոններով, բայց իհարկե էդ կանոնների սահմանները հնարավոր չի ճշգրիտ պահել հաստատ համոզված եմ, որ ինստագրամի կանոնների մեջ մազերի մոմենտով բան գրած չի։ Մոդերատորներն էլ մարդ են ու սխալ որոշումներ էլ են կայացնում։ ՈՒղղակի որոշ սխալների մեջ մարդիկ դիսկրիմինացիա են տեսնում ու աշխարհի ֆեմինիստները ոտի են կանգնում, շուխուռ են անում, իսկ մյուսների դեպքում ուղղակի տուժածը դիմում ա վերանայելու կամ ոչ էլ գլուխ ա դնում, տենց էլ ոչ մեկ չի իմանում։


Ինստագրամն ինքը որևէ էդ տիպի բացատրություն չի տվել, թե էդ տիպի թրաշած նկարներ լիքը ջնջում են: Պարզ ասել են՝ ցայլքի մազ ա, պիտի չերևա: Նենց որ իզուր մի պաշտպանի իրանց  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու վաբշե, ես էլ զահլա չունեմ ձեր հետ կռիվ տալու: Թեմայի սկզբի գրառումները կարդացեք, որտեղ բազմաթիվ կանայք արտահայտվել են: Կտեսնեք, որ օդից չեմ խոսում:

----------

ivy (11.12.2016)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Բա հիմա շուշան պեդրոսյանին բան չասե՞նք...


 :Jpit: 
Շուշան Պետրոսյան была такой толстой, что во время прослушивания волнующей музыки мурашки, бегущие по её телу, умирали от усталости уже на первом круге...

----------

Աթեիստ (11.12.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հայ կանայք, եթե հիշում ես, որպես կանոն 180/50 չեն, քանոնով գծած ոտեր չունեն, ու առատ մազածածկույթ ունեն։ Ու ես սիրում եմ հայ կանանց։ Ուրի՞շ։


Ուրիշ այն ախպերս, որ մեկ այլ մի հրաշալի ինտելեկտուալ անձնավորություն կարող է  «կարծիք արտահայտել» հայ կանանց մասին այնպես, ինչպես դու կարտահայտես գեր կանանց մասին ու չենք կարողանա հստակեցնել կարծիք հայտնելու, ձեռ առնելու և ըմբռնումով կամ կարեկցանքով վերաբերվելու սահմանագծերը։

----------


## Վիշապ

Ամփոփ թեմայի շուրջ: Եթե համարենք, որ կա «հասարակության վերաբերմունք» հասկացությունը, ապա ես նետած ունեմ այն հասարակությունը, որն իր վերաբերմունքը արտահայտում է ծաղրով, առհամարանքով, նվաստացնելով և մնացած բոլոր թշնամական ձևերով, անկախ նրանից թե կնոջ մարմնի որ մի հատկանիշին է դա վերաբերվում։ Իսկ եթե հասարակությունը իր վերաբերմունքը արտահայտում է հանդուրժողաբար, ըմբռնումով, կարեկցանքով, խրախուսելով, սովորեցնելով, և այլ բարեկամական ձևերով, ապա ես սիրում եմ այդպիսի հասարակությունը:

----------

Quyr Qery (14.12.2016), Արշակ (12.12.2016), Շինարար (21.12.2016), Տրիբուն (12.12.2016)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Սա էլ կնոջ մարմնի մասին մի ավանդույթ։




> But although the country's Supreme Court banned practising chhaupadi in 2005, the custom dies hard. It remains firmly rooted in many villages, especially in remote hill areas.
> ...
> A 2011 UN report estimated that 95 percent of women in Achham district follow it [chhaupadi].


Մարդուն մնում ա մենակ գժվել աշխարհիս խելագառությունից։

----------

Աթեիստ (20.12.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սա էլ կնոջ մարմնի մասին մի ավանդույթ։
> 
> 
> Մարդուն մնում ա մենակ գժվել աշխարհիս խելագառությունից։


բռռ..
հայ կանայք էլ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, եկեղեցի չեն այցելում էդ ընթացքում, չէ՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բռռ..
> հայ կանայք էլ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, եկեղեցի չեն այցելում էդ ընթացքում, չէ՞


Հին կտակարանում մի հատված կա էդ թեմայով, թե՝ արյունահոսող կինն անմաքուր ա, պիտի տունը նստի: Բայց դե էն վախտերով դա հիգիենիկ տեսանկյունից ճիշտ էր. որտեղ արյուն, էնտեղ ինֆեկցիա: Հիմիկվա աշխարհում դա առնվազն դեբիլություն ա:

----------

Գաղթական (21.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

Էս թեմայում ուզում եմ մի անգամ ևս գրել ճարպակալության ու կանանց գիրության մասին: 
Ինչպես արդեն ասել եմ նախորդ էջերում, ես գտնում եմ, որ ամեն մարդու անձնական գործն է՝ իր մարմինն ինչ տեսքի է: Հարցը դա չի:
Հարցն էն է, որ ինձ ահագին զայրացնում է, երբ ճարպակալումը կապուն են body positivity-ի հետ, դարձնում սոցիալական գովազդ ու գովերգում են դա, իբր թե խրախուսելով բոլոր էն մարդկանց, ովքեր ունեն էդ խնդիրն ու նեղվում են իրենց մարմնից:
Սխալը գալիս է նրանից, որ ճարպակալումը դիտարկվում է՝ որպես կոսմետիկ խնդիր, այնինչ դա նախ և առաջ առողջական լուրջ խնդիր է, որը մեծ ռիսկային գործոն է տարբեր հիվանդությունների համար: Ինչքանո՞վ է ճիշտ ճարպակալում ունեցող մարդկանց խրախուսելը, որ չնեղվեն իրենց մարմնից, էն դեպքում, երբ դա կարող է ուղղակիորեն դեպի մահ տանել: Հարցն էլ նեղվել-չնեղվելը չի ամենևին, այլ երկար և առողջ ապրելը: 
Ինչի եմ սա ասում: Վերջերս աչքովս ընկել էին Տեսս Հոլիդեյին գովերգող հոդվածներ, ով աշխարհի ամենամեծ չափերի մոդելներից մեկն է և հանդես է գալիս տարբեր գովազդային և սոցիալական հարթակներում՝ որպես body positivity-ի խորհրդանիշ: 
Ու խոսքը մի քիչ լիքոտ կնոջ մասին չի, ով մի փոքր դուրս է մոդելային խիստ ստանդարտներից, այլ խոսքը կատարյալ ճարպակալման մասին է: 
Իր մարմինն իր գործն է իհարկե, բայց ինչի՞ է սա դառնում դերային մոդել՝ խրախուսելով ճարպակալումը: Սա դառնում է ոգեշնչում շատ կանանց համար, որ ոչ թե փորձեն մի բան փոխել, այլ երջանիկ լինեն՝ իրենց առողջական խնդիրներով հանդերձ:
Ինձ սա, անկեղծ ասած, զայրացնում է: Ճարպակալումն ախտ է, որի դեմ պիտի պայքարվի՝ կյանքեր փրկելու համար, ոչ թե դառնա դրական տողատակերով սոցիալական գովազդ:

----------

boooooooom (07.02.2017), CactuSoul (07.02.2017), laro (07.02.2017), Mr. Annoying (07.02.2017), Sambitbaba (07.02.2017), Աթեիստ (07.02.2017), Անվերնագիր (07.02.2017), Արէա (07.02.2017), Արշակ (07.02.2017), Հայկօ (07.02.2017), մարդագայլուկ (07.02.2017), Շինարար (07.02.2017), Ուլուանա (07.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (07.02.2017), Տրիբուն (07.02.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հիմի որ նկար դնեմ, Բյուրն ասելու ա արտաքինի վրա եմ կենտրոնանում ։)

Բայց դնելու եմ։
Ցանկացած բժիշկ ասելու ա, որ քաշի խնդիր ունի։

----------


## Մուշու

Բայց ինչ սիրուն դեմք ունի  :Love:  :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (07.02.2017), Mephistopheles (07.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց ինչ սիրուն դեմք ունի


ուղղակի միի քիչ օվերուեյթ ա... մի թեթև ավելորդ քաշ ունի

----------

Տրիբուն (07.02.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

Չափազանց նիհար մոդելներն էլ ունեն լիքը առողջական խնդիրներ, ու իրանց նիհարությունն էլ կարա կյանքի վտանգ սպառնացող վիճակ դիտարկվի, ավելին դա բերում ա երիտասարդ աղջիկների մոտ սխալ իդեալների ձևավորման, արդյունքում առաջ են գալիս անորեքսիա, բուլիմիա, մարդկանց ինքնագնահատականը դառնում ա արտաքին տեսքից կախված։ Բայց հլը էս թեմայում ոչ մեկ իրանցից նկար չի դրել ու առողջական խնդիրները չի քննարկել։ Հետաքրքիր ա, ինչո՞ւ։ Որովհետև իրանց տեսքը էսթետի՞կ ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չափազանց նիհար մոդելներն էլ ունեն լիքը առողջական խնդիրներ, ու իրանց նիհարությունն էլ կարա կյանքի վտանգ սպառնացող վիճակ դիտարկվի, ավելին դա բերում ա երիտասարդ աղջիկների մոտ սխալ իդեալների ձևավորման, արդյունքում առաջ են գալիս անորեքսիա, բուլիմիա, մարդկանց ինքնագնահատականը դառնում ա արտաքին տեսքից կախված։ Բայց հլը էս թեմայում ոչ մեկ իրանցից նկար չի դրել ու առողջական խնդիրները չի քննարկել։ Հետաքրքիր ա, ինչո՞ւ։ Որովհետև իրանց տեսքը էսթետի՞կ ա։


Լիզբեթն ասեց արդեն ։)
«Մոդելային արտաքինն» էլ առողջության ցուցանիշ չի: Էնպես որ, եթե առողջական խնդիրներից ենք խոսում, ուրեմն պետք ա երկու կողմն էլ քննարկել:

----------


## ivy

Բա էս գրածս հե՞չ։
Ուշադիր չեք, աչոններ ։)




> Տնաշեն գոնե 170/50 գրեիր. 180/50 *խորը անորեքսիա ա, որը նույնքան անառողջ ա,  որքան ճարպակալումը* ։)

----------

Tiger29 (07.02.2017), Արէա (08.02.2017), Հայկօ (07.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մեկ էլ էդ ջանդակի վրի որմնանկարչությունը չեմ հասկանում...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չափազանց նիհար մոդելներն էլ ունեն լիքը առողջական խնդիրներ, ու իրանց նիհարությունն էլ կարա կյանքի վտանգ սպառնացող վիճակ դիտարկվի, ավելին դա բերում ա երիտասարդ աղջիկների մոտ սխալ իդեալների ձևավորման, արդյունքում առաջ են գալիս անորեքսիա, բուլիմիա, մարդկանց ինքնագնահատականը դառնում ա արտաքին տեսքից կախված։ Բայց հլը էս թեմայում ոչ մեկ իրանցից նկար չի դրել ու առողջական խնդիրները չի քննարկել։ Հետաքրքիր ա, ինչո՞ւ։ *Որովհետև իրանց տեսքը էսթետի՞կ ա*։


Լավ էլի, ո՞ւր ա ըտեղ էսթետիկ։
Էնքան որ գիտենք, որ իրանց սննդին լավ հետևում են, դրանց առողջության մասին էդքան չենք մտածում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց հլը էս թեմայում ոչ մեկ իրանցից նկար չի դրել ու առողջական խնդիրները չի քննարկել։ Հետաքրքիր ա, ինչո՞ւ։ Որովհետև իրանց տեսքը էսթետի՞կ ա։


Դրվել ա




> Կնոջ մարմինը, ոնց ուզում ա լինի, մեկ ա սիրուն բան ա, սիրում եմ: 
> Մանավանդ որ ոսկրոտ է լինում: 
> Սերերս են:


Մի հատ էլ կարամ ես դնեմ 


Ոնց ուզում ես քցի բռնի, ավելի լավ ա նորմայից քիչ, քան նորմայից տենց փիս շատ։ Կներեք ․․․․  :Sad:

----------

Lion (07.02.2017), Mephistopheles (07.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

Էս մեջտեղինին սիրես, մի 50 տարի կջահելանաս...  :Love:  Իսկ էն նախորդ չաղլիկի վրա նույնիսկ նայել չի լինում...

Տրիբուն ջան, բայց էն վերջինը ոնց որ Տերմինատոր լինի - վախենալույա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ամեն դեպքում, ոնց որ մեր Ծլնգն ա ասում. «նա խույ ի ցվետ տավարիշա նետ»: Կամ Սերժիկի տատիկի ասած․ «կուժ գլորել, պուտուկ գտել (на каждый горшок своя крышка)»: Ասել է թե, սիրեք զմիմյանս ու երջանիկ եղեք անկախ քաշից, գույնից ու խնձորից։

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ էն նախորդ չաղլիկի վրա նույնիսկ նայել չի լինում...


Դու հանգիստ, էն «չաղլիկի» վրա ընտիր նայող կա  :Wink: 

Բայց դե հարցը էն չէր, որ «չաղլիկները» սիրուն չեն կամ վրաները նայող չկա, այլ էն, որ դա անառողջ վիճակ է ու առնվազն չպիտի գովազդվի:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

Դե հիմի ես չեմ կարում նայում՝ մորուքավորն էլ կարումա՝ ճաշակին ընկեր չկա: Բայց դժվար գտնվի մեկը, որ Տրիբունի պոստի էն երկրորդ, մեջտեղի հրաշքին նայել չկարողանա...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու հանգիստ, էն «չաղլիկի» վրա ընտիր նայող կա 
> 
> Բայց դե հարցը էն չէր, որ «չաղլիկները» սիրուն չեն կամ վրաները նայող չկա, այլ, որ դա անառողջ վիճակ է ու առնվազն չպիտի գովազդվի:


Նույն կերպ, ոնց որ «մոդելային արտաքինը» չպիտի գովազդվի:

----------


## ivy

> Դե հիմի ես չեմ կարում նայում՝ մորուքավորն էլ կարումա՝ ճաշակին ընկեր չկա: Բայց դժվար գտնվի մեկը, որ Տրիբունի պոստի էն երկրորդ, մեջտեղի հրաշքին նայել չկարողանա...


Անորեքսիայի մասին խոսելիս ավելի շուտ էս նկատի ունենք.

----------


## Lion

Դե հա, մեկը ինձ համար էս ուղղակի զզվելի մի բան է...

----------


## ivy

> Նույն կերպ, ոնց որ «մոդելային արտաքինը» չպիտի գովազդվի:


Մոդելային արտաքինը եթե անորեքսիայի շեմին ա, հա, չպիտի գովազդվի:

----------

Տրիբուն (07.02.2017)

----------


## Lion

Բայց ճիշտ է, որ նման սահմանափակումներ դնենք? Սկզբունքային տեսակետից, էլի - արդյոք չի սահմանափակում մարդկանց իրավունքները? Ուղղակի, կարծում եմ, պետք է մարդկանց բացատրել, որը ոնց է: Թե չէ սա արգելենք, նա արգելենք... տենց կարող ենք հեռուն գնալ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անորեքսիայի մասին խոսելիս ավելի շուտ էս նկատի ունենք.


Ռիփ, էդ «սիրուն նայվող» մոդելներն էլ են հաճախ անոռեքսիկ լինում: Կնոջ մարմինը բնությունից էնպիսին ա, որ անգամ առողջ մարմնում որոշակի տեղերում պետք ա որոշակի քանակով ճարպ լինի, իսկ մոդելները դա մաշացնում են: 
Այ սրանք են առողջ մարմիններ.

----------

CactuSoul (08.02.2017), Lion (07.02.2017), Արէա (08.02.2017), Հայկօ (07.02.2017), Մուշու (08.02.2017), Նաիրուհի (07.02.2017), Ուլուանա (08.02.2017), Տրիբուն (07.02.2017)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Անոռեքսիկը ո՞րն ա: Դրած նկարները ոնց նայում եմ  սաղն էլ դրանից ունեն  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, էդ «սիրուն նայվող» մոդելներն էլ են հաճախ անոռեքսիկ լինում: Կնոջ մարմինը բնությունից էնպիսին ա, որ անգամ առողջ մարմնում որոշակի տեղերում պետք ա որոշակի քանակով ճարպ լինի, իսկ մոդելները դա մաշացնում են: 
> Այ սրանք են առողջ մարմիններ.


Իրենցից ավել նիհարներն էլ կարող են առողջի տակ անցնել: Էնքան կան բնականից նիհար մարդիկ, ինչ պակաս առողջ են:
Էլի եմ ասում, խոսքը պաթոլոգիկ նիհարության կամ իրենց զոռով հալումաշ անելու մասին չի:

----------

Նաիրուհի (08.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իրենցից ավել նիհարներն էլ կարող են առողջի տակ անցնել: Էնքան կան բնականից նիհար մարդիկ, ինչ պակաս առողջ են:
> Էլի եմ ասում, խոսքը պաթոլոգիկ նիհարության կամ իրենց զոռով հալումաշ անելու մասին չի:


Եթե դու ուսումնասիրես մոդելների առօրյան, իրանք իրենց զոռով հալումաշ են անում: Ու հա, իրանք պաթոլոգիկ նիհար են, բայց մեր աչքին էնքան են հրամցրել էդ արտաքինը, որ մեզ թվում ա՝ նորմալ ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Եթե դու ուսումնասիրես մոդելների առօրյան, իրանք իրենց զոռով հալումաշ են անում: Ու հա, իրանք պաթոլոգիկ նիհար են, բայց մեր աչքին էնքան են հրամցրել էդ արտաքինը, որ մեզ թվում ա՝ նորմալ ա:


Իմ ասածը ինչո՞վ ա հակասում քոնին, էդ պահը չեմ հասկանում:
Ես էլ եմ նկարագրածդ երևույթին դեմ:

----------

Արէա (08.02.2017), Տրիբուն (07.02.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

Իրականում, իմ համեստ (ու ոչ էնքան համեստ) դիտարկումներով, հիմա տրենդը ահագին փոխվել ա:

Հիվանդագին նիհար, «մոդելային» արտաքինով կանայք արդեն գեղեցկության ու «կանացիության» էտալոն չեն, բայց մասամբ իներցիայով, մասամբ էլ մասս-մեդիայի շնորհիվ շարունակում են գոյություն ունենալ: Իրենցից դառնալու ձգտում չկա, իրենց հանդուրժում են, երբեմն՝ օգտագործում որպես դեկորացիա:

Ճարպակալությամբ հիվանդ (տես՝ ivy-ի բերած օրինակը) կանայք էլ գեղեցկության ու «կանացիության» օրինակ չեն, բայց մասամբ «իր կյանքն ա, ինձ ինչ» դիրքորոշման, մասամբ էլ «ես հպարտ եմ իմ մարմնով» ու «ես առաջադեմ հպարտ եմ, որ դու առաջադեմ հպարտ ես» ապուշ դրվածքի պատճառով շարունակում են փոքր նիշա ունենալ: Իրենցից դառնալու ձգտում չկա, իրենց ևս հանդուրժում են:

Տրենդային են մարզված, առողջ սնվող, վազող ու ջիմ գնացող աղջիկները: Սպորտային բռա, կիպ լեգգինգս, գանտելներ, փորի կուբիկներ, ավելի ծանր քաշերով կքանիստ, քան միջին վիճակագրական Արմենը երբևէ կերազեր: Այ իրենցից երազում են դառնալ ու իրենք հաջողության տիպար են: Ու սա լավ ա:

----------

John (08.02.2017), Sky (07.02.2017), Աթեիստ (08.02.2017), Արէա (08.02.2017), մարդագայլուկ (08.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (08.02.2017), Վիշապ (08.02.2017), Տրիբուն (08.02.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

Էս էլ՝ բոնուս, տժժացեք: Պատահական չի, որ Քանյեն էսօրվա ամենատրենդային դեմքերից ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ ասածը ինչո՞վ ա հակասում քոնին, էդ պահը չեմ հասկանում:
> Ես էլ եմ նկարագրածդ երևույթին դեմ:


Նրանով, որ թեմայի նկարների աղջիկներն ամենայն հավանականությամբ հեչ առողջ չեն:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## John

> Նրանով, որ թեմայի նկարների աղջիկներն ամենայն հավանականությամբ հեչ առողջ չեն:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


Ինչպես և ցանկացած մարդ, ով Հայաստանում զինակոչիկ չի

----------


## Glück

Երկար տարիներ ես բավականին ցածր քաշ ունեի ու դա իմ գլխավոր կոմպլեքսն էր: Ուտում էի սարսափելի շատ, բայց ոչ մի գրամ քաշ չէի հավաքում: Ուտում էի ոչ նրա համար, որ աջուձախ զարմացած հայացքներն ինձ ուղեկցում էին «վայ էս ինչ նիհար ես», «տնեցիք հաց չեն տալի՞ս» արտահայտություններով, այլ որովհետև օրգանիզմս պահանջում էր: Կոմպլեքսներս խեղդում էին էնքան, մինչև սովորեցի մարդկանց պարտադրող կարծիքների նկատմամբ անտարբեր լինել (դեռ ոչ լրիվ): Այ էտ ժամանակ  իմ օրգանիզմն սկսեց աճել, որովհետև լեզու գտա սեփական մարմնիս հետ:

Իրականում  բարդ ա ձգտելը համապատասխանել ինչ-որ ստանդարտների: Բավականին ժամանակ ա պետք ծախսել ու ռեսուրսներ: Իմոնք ես ափսոսում եմ:

----------

Freeman (08.02.2017), John (08.02.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Գեղեցիկ կանացի մարմինը ոչ թե նիհարն է կամ գերը, այլ համաչափը:

Ու ընդհանրապես, բնությունը մարդուն բնականից գեր չի ստեղծում, ոչ էլ անորեքսիկ: Մարդու հետագա ապրելակերպն է ձևավորում մարմինը:
Բայց ես չեմ հասկանում, թե անորեքսիկներին ինչու եք քննարկում գերերի հետ նույն շարքում՝ որպես պայքարի շրջանակներում. իրական կյանքում դրանք շատ-շատ ավելի քիչ են հանդիպում, մինչդեռ ավել քաշովներն ամեն քայլափոխի են: Ու հա, էդ արևմտյան ռազմավարություն ա՝ գիրացնել մարմիններն ու ուղեղները, դրա համար էլ խրախուսում են: Այնպես որ ավելի լավ է ոսկրոտ մանեկենուհին դառնա ձգտման ստանդարտ /միևնույնն է՝ շարքային կինն այդքանի չի ձգի/, քան ստիպեն կանանց տեսնելու ճարպակալումը ոչ միայն հանդուրժելի, այլև գեղեցիկ: Այսօր ԱՄՆ-ում գերգերները ոչ միայն արտառոց չեն նայվում, այլև իրենց շատ հարմարավետ են զգում այդպիսին, իսկ Հայաստանի պես տեղ նման արտաքինով ոչ միան անձնական կյանքի մասին երազել էլ չես կարող, այլև կուտեն անբարյացակամ կամ ծաղրական հայացքներով: Ու դա գուցե վատ չէ, կսթափեցնի: Բայց դե արևմուտքում մարդկանց կյանքը դարձրել են այնքան ապահով ու դատարկ, որ ընկճախտից խույս տալու համար մարդիկ մխիթարություն է գտնում ուտելիքի մեջ և շատ շուտով ձեռք բերում կախվածություն: Իսկ արևմուտքը խրախուսում է, թե՝ դուք հեչ մի նեղվեք, մենք էնպես կանենք, որ ձեզ բան ասող չի լինի, թող մի հատ փորձեն, իսկ դու կերեք ու կերեք, կերեք ու կերեք, ու ուրիշ բանի մասին մի մտածեք... 

Ի դեպ, Ջոնի բերած մյուս տրենդը՝ մարզված աղջիկները, ոչ բոլորին  են թվում գրավիչ: Անձամբ ինձ այնքան էլ դուր չեն գալիս փորերի վրայի այդ նշած տղամարդկային ՛՛կուբիկները՛՛, ինչպես նաև մկանաձիգ մարմինը. նրբությունն ու կանացիությունը բացակայում են: 

Ու վերջում, մի հին անգլիական անեկդոտ մեջբերեմ.
- Գիտես, պարզվում է մեր օրվա սննդի ռացիոնի 10 տոկոսը բավական է, որպեսզի ապրենք:
- Իսկ ինչի՞ համար է մնացած 90 տոկոսը:
- Որ բժիշկները ապրեն:

----------

Ուլուանա (08.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էս էլ՝ բոնուս, տժժացեք: Պատահական չի, որ Քանյեն էսօրվա ամենատրենդային դեմքերից ա:


մենակ ես էի՞, որ էն վերջի ոչխարների իմաստը չհասկացա..

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գեղեցիկ կանացի մարմինը ոչ թե նիհարն է կամ գերը, այլ համաչափը:
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես, բնությունը մարդուն բնականից գեր չի ստեղծում, ոչ էլ անորեքսիկ: Մարդու հետագա ապրելակերպն է ձևավորում մարմինը:
> Բայց ես չեմ հասկանում, թե անորեքսիկներին ինչու եք քննարկում գերերի հետ նույն շարքում՝ որպես պայքարի շրջանակներում. իրական կյանքում դրանք շատ-շատ ավելի քիչ են հանդիպում, մինչդեռ ավել քաշովներն ամեն քայլափոխի են: Ու հա, էդ արևմտյան ռազմավարություն ա՝ գիրացնել մարմիններն ու ուղեղները, դրա համար էլ խրախուսում են: Այնպես որ ավելի լավ է ոսկրոտ մանեկենուհին դառնա ձգտման ստանդարտ /միևնույնն է՝ շարքային կինն այդքանի չի ձգի/, քան ստիպեն կանանց տեսնելու ճարպակալումը ոչ միայն հանդուրժելի, այլև գեղեցիկ: Այսօր ԱՄՆ-ում գերգերները ոչ միայն արտառոց չեն նայվում, այլև իրենց շատ հարմարավետ են զգում այդպիսին, իսկ Հայաստանի պես տեղ նման արտաքինով ոչ միան անձնական կյանքի մասին երազել էլ չես կարող, այլև կուտեն անբարյացակամ կամ ծաղրական հայացքներով: Ու դա գուցե վատ չէ, կսթափեցնի: Բայց դե արևմուտքում մարդկանց կյանքը դարձրել են այնքան ապահով ու դատարկ, որ ընկճախտից խույս տալու համար մարդիկ մխիթարություն է գտնում ուտելիքի մեջ և շատ շուտով ձեռք բերում կախվածություն: Իսկ արևմուտքը խրախուսում է, թե՝ դուք հեչ մի նեղվեք, մենք էնպես կանենք, որ ձեզ բան ասող չի լինի, թող մի հատ փորձեն, իսկ դու կերեք ու կերեք, կերեք ու կերեք, ու ուրիշ բանի մասին մի մտածեք... 
> 
> Ի դեպ, Ջոնի բերած մյուս տրենդը՝ մարզված աղջիկները, ոչ բոլորին  են թվում գրավիչ: Անձամբ ինձ այնքան էլ դուր չեն գալիս փորերի վրայի այդ նշած տղամարդկային ՛՛կուբիկները՛՛, ինչպես նաև մկանաձիգ մարմինը. նրբությունն ու կանացիությունը բացակայում են: 
> 
> Ու վերջում, մի հին անգլիական անեկդոտ մեջբերեմ.
> - Գիտես, պարզվում է մեր օրվա սննդի ռացիոնի 10 տոկոսը բավական է, որպեսզի ապրենք:
> ...


Գեղեցիկի ընկալումը խիստ սուբյեկտիվ ա, իսկ համաչափ մարմին ոչ բոլոր կանանց ա տրված հենց բնությունից։ Բնությունն ամեն մեկին տարբեր կերպ ա ստեղծում. մեկը մի կտոր հաց ավել ա ուտում, միանգամից վրան էրևում ա, մեկը ինչքան էլ խփշտում ա, չի չաղանում։ Ինչ խոսք, ԱՄՆ-ն հանրային առողջական լուրջ խնդիր ունի ճարպակալման հետ կապված ու դրա դեմը պիտի առնի նախ էժան, ճարպակալում առաջացնող սննդի դեմ պայքարելով։ Բայց էդտեղ նաև դասակարգային հարց կա։ Աղքատ խավը ո՞նց իրեն թույլ տա, թանկ սնունդ առնի։ Դանիայում, որ դասակարգային տարբերություններն էդքան արտահայտված չեն, մարդու քաշից միանգամից կարող ես ասել, թե ամսական ինչքան եկամուտ ունի։ Միջին խավը կարա իրան թույլ տա, գնա թանկ-թանկ սուպերմարկետներից օրգանիկ սնունդ առնի, շաբաթը երեք անգամ էլ մարմինը ժեշտի վրա մաշացնի, հետո էլ ասի՝ հլը էս չաղերին նայեք։ 

Հայաստանում մի ուրիշ հիվանդագին մոտեցում ա։ Շատ վատ ա, որ մի քիչ ավելորդ քաշ ունեցողներին ծաղրում են, որովհետև դա չի սթափեցնում, լավագույն դեպքում բերում ա լիքը կոմպլեքսների կամ մածունային ու այլ սարսափելի դիետաների, վատագույն դեպքում էդ կանանց կամ ավելի շուտ դեռահաս աղջիկներին գտնում ես հոգեբուժարանում անոռեքսիայից բուժվելիս։ Կամ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում, որ անձնական կյանք ունենալու մասին կարա մոռանա։ Հայաստանում անձնական կյանք ունենալու մասին կարան մոռանան կոսմետիկա չօգտագործող, մազերը չֆենող, բարձրակրունկ չհագնող ու այլ ոչ միջին վիճակագրական կանայք (կարող եք ցանկը շարունակել): Ի վերջո, կնոջ արժեքը չի որոշվում նրանով, թե ինքն ունի անձնական կյանք, թե չէ: Մարմնի տեսքի առաջնային նպատակն էլ անձնական կյանքը չի: 

Ես կարծում եմ՝ ուղղակի պետք ա կանանց հանգիստ թողնել, որ ունենան էնպիսի մարմին, ինչպիսին ուզում են։ Եթե մեկին փորի կուբիկներ ա դուր գալիս, թող կուբիկներ ունենա, եթե մեկին դուր ա գալիս իրա թմբլիկ տուտուզը, թող թմբլիկ տուտուզ ունենա, եթե մեկը չի ուզում թևի տակի մազերը թրաշել, թող չթրաշի, եթե մեկն ուզում ա քաչալ ման գա, թող քաչալ ման գա: Սրանցից ոչ մեկը չպիտի քննադատվի: Իսկ առողջության վերաբերյալ հարցերը քննարկվում են բժշկի կաբինետում, ոչ թե հրապարակայնորեն: Ու ճարպակալումը միշտ չի, որ սխալ սննդի կամ ապրելակերպի հետևանք ա:

----------

Հայկօ (08.02.2017), Շինարար (08.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նաև նշեմ մի քանի բավական լուրջ բժշկական պատճառ, որ կարան ճարպակալման բերեն ու ապրելակերպի հետ կապ չունեն.
- Վահանաձև գեղձի թերֆունկցիա (ինչը կարա շատ տարբեր պատճառներով լինել՝ սկսած բնածինից, վերջացրած աուտոիմուն հիվանդությամբ)
- Կուշինգի հիվանդություն/հանախտանիշ (վերջինս առաջանում ա որպես գլյուկոկորտիկոիդների կողմնակի էֆեկտ, իսկ գլյուկոկորտիկոիդներ սովորաբար նշանակում են ահավոր լուրջ հիվանդությունների ժամանակ, ինչպիսիք են օրինակ համակարգային կարմիր գայլախտը կամ ռևմատոիդ արթրիտը: Ավելին ասեմ՝ որպես կողմնակի էֆեկտ նաև մազակալումն ա ավելանում: Տեսեք ինչքա՜ն ձեռ առնելու տեղ կա)
- Հակապսիխոտիկ դեղերի կողմնակի էֆեկտ
Ու ցանկը կարելի ա շարունակել: Էնպես որ, արխային ձեռ առեք էս մարդկանց, ձեր ձեռ առնելուց հետո կորոշեն «ուղղվել»:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Բյուր ջան, կարծում եմ հասկանալի պիտի լիներ, որ խոսքս չի վերաբերում որոշակի հիվանդություններ ունեցող մարդկանց/կանանց, ինչի հետևանքներից է գիրացումը։

Ես խոսում եմ կոնկրետ ԱՄՆ-ում համատարած գեր-ճարպակալման մասին, և պատճառը ոչ միայն ու ոչ միշտ օրգանական սնունդ գնելու անմատչելիությունն է, այլ պարզապես շատ ուտելը, չափից դուրս շատ․ չիպսեր, կոլաներ, յուղոտ ջանկերը սպառելը տակառային քանակությամբ։ Դա հայտնի փաստ է՝ ԱՄՆ-ում հասել են շատակերության, այլապես միայն անորակ սննդի չափավոր օգտագործմամբ այդպիսի չափսերի չէին հասնի։ Նահանգներ կան, որ մի նորմալ չափսերի մարդ որ տեսնում ես, միանգամից աչքի է ընկնում, այնքան որ համատարած է այդ փուչիկային գիրությունը։ Դու պետք է միայն տեսնես ինչ քանակությամբ են նրանք կուլ տալիս սնունդը հանրային սննդի վայրերում, ու առհասարակ, ԱՄՆ-ում ամենափոքր բաժինը որ կարող ես պատվիրել, ասես հսկաների համար լինի, ներառյալ սպասքը։

----------


## Շինարար

Բյուր, ինձ թվում ա՝ աղքատ խավը նաև գումարը ծախսելու գրագիտության խնդիրներ ունի, ոչ բոլորը, բայց շատերը: Ես ինքս սնունդ առնում եմ էժան սուպերմարկետներից՝  Ալդի, Լիդլ: Ըստ էության որակի առումով տարբերությունչկա առանձնապես,եթե իհարկե Մարքս էնդ Սփենսերից չես առնում, որը սարսափելի թանկ ա իմ գրպանի համար: Բայց ես երբեք սառեցրած բանջարեղեններ չեմ առնում, փակած բաները ուշադիր եմ, որ հնարավորինս առանց կոնսերվատների լինի, ասենք հումուսը տեսա կոնսերվատներով ա, սկսեցի ինքս պատրաստել, մի քիչ թանկ ա ավելի իհարկե: Արդեն շատ գեր մասսայից որոշ ներկայացուցիչներ, չընդհանրացնեմ, կտեսնես՝ սառեցրած պիցցաներ, սառեցրած բանջարեղեն, չիպսի համար կտրտած, սառեցրած կարտոֆիլ, ա առ, նորմալ տար կտրտի,ժարիտդ արա էլի, էլ չեմ ասում աղի ու յուղոտ չոր չիպսերը, որ լիքը մարդ ամեն լանչի հետ առնում ա, չեմ իմանում ինչ, մի երկու շիշ էլ կոլա՝ էն մեծերից: Գրողը տանի, կոլա խի՞ ես առնում: Հյութ չե՞ս կարող քեզ թույլ տալ: Նախ էդ հյութերն էլ սուպերմարկետի մի բան չեն: Ես ջուր կամ թեյ եմ խմում: Կոլա-սփրայթ մենակ սաբվեյում սնվելիս, բայց երբեք տանը ճաշելու համար: Տանը սնվելու համար իտոգում ես ծախսում եմ ամիսը մոտ հարյուր-հարյուր քսան ֆունտ, քարը տրաքի՝ հարյուր հիսուն, բայց չի տրաքում :ԴԴ Իսկ եթե պետք լինի գոտիս ձգել, էստեղ չելենջներ են կազմակերպում ուսանողների համար՝ ասենք տասը ֆունտով մի շաբաթ յոլա գնալ, պրիտոմ նենց ա կազմակերպվում, որ յնաի ռացիոնը պահպանես, մի քիչ խելքս չի կտրում, բայց քսանով ես կարող եմ՝ և բանջարեղեն, և ձու, և բրինձ, և կաթնամթերք: 

Լուրջ խնդիր կա հասարակությանը կրթելու՝ լիքը ախմախ սննդատեսակներ չառնեն: Բայց արտադրողներին իհարկե պետք ա սպառել: Ես մինչև էս վերջերս մի ամբողջ տարի ամեն առավոտ նախաճաշում էի տարբեր տեսակի սիրիըլսներով՝ կաթի մեջ: Մի ամիս ա դադարեցրել եմ, մի հատ միրգ ու հայդե համալսարան, համալսարանում արդեն բրանչ եմ անում, փոխարենը ավելի շուտ եմ գնում համալսարան, շուտ եմ սկսում աշխատել, մինչև լանչի ժամը ուղեղս լանչին չի սպասում, որովհետև ուտում եմ հենց տեղ եմ հասնում, նորմալ աշխատում եմ, մարսողությունս ավելի կարգավորված ա դառել: Էղա՞վ, որ ավելորդ ծախս էին ինձ համար էդ ապուշ սիրիըլսները: Կամ ուզեցա սնեք, գնում եմ վաֆլի եմ առնում՝ մի ֆունտի կամ մեկ ու երեսունի, կամ պոնչիկ, որ ընդհանրապես պետք չի էլի, մեկ-մեկ խելքի եմ գալիս՝ էդ գումարին կարող եմ եսիմ քանի կիլո գազար առնել, խնձոր առնել, բանան առնել, մեկ-մեկ անում եմ, բայց ոչ միշտ: Էղա՞վ, որ արդյունքում առողջ սնվելը ինձ վրա ավելի էժան կնստեր, քան թե էդ վաֆլիները:

----------

John (08.02.2017), Արէա (08.02.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Նաև նշեմ մի քանի բավական լուրջ բժշկական պատճառ, որ կարան ճարպակալման բերեն ու ապրելակերպի հետ կապ չունեն.
> - Վահանաձև գեղձի թերֆունկցիա (ինչը կարա շատ տարբեր պատճառներով լինել՝ սկսած բնածինից, վերջացրած աուտոիմուն հիվանդությամբ)
> - Կուշինգի հիվանդություն/հանախտանիշ (վերջինս առաջանում ա որպես գլյուկոկորտիկոիդների կողմնակի էֆեկտ, իսկ գլյուկոկորտիկոիդներ սովորաբար նշանակում են ահավոր լուրջ հիվանդությունների ժամանակ, ինչպիսիք են օրինակ համակարգային կարմիր գայլախտը կամ ռևմատոիդ արթրիտը: Ավելին ասեմ՝ որպես կողմնակի էֆեկտ նաև մազակալումն ա ավելանում: Տեսեք ինչքա՜ն ձեռ առնելու տեղ կա)
> - Հակապսիխոտիկ դեղերի կողմնակի էֆեկտ
> Ու ցանկը կարելի ա շարունակել: Էնպես որ, արխային ձեռ առեք էս մարդկանց, ձեր ձեռ առնելուց հետո կորոշեն «ուղղվել»:



Դու նորից կենտրոնանում ես սպեցիֆիկ դեպքերի վրա, որոնք բոլորին հասկանալի է ու հայտնի։ Այստեղ, իմ կարծիքով, քննարկվում էր առողջ մարդկանց գեր-գիրացումը, որը հիմնականում շատակերության հետևանք է։ Այն, որ Հայաստանում այդպիսի գիրացումը, նկատի ունեմ՝ ոչ առողջական խնդիրների պատճառով, չի ողջունվում, նպաստում է, որ կանայք, ի տարբերություն արևմուտքի, հետևեն իրենց արտաքինին և մնան առողջ։ Իսկ արևմտյան ՛՛օքեյացումը՛՛ բերում է նրան, որ մարդիկ պարզապես նախընտրում են չզսպել իրենց և հիվանդանալ գիրությամբ։ Եթե դու ասում ես՝ էլի օքեյա, ուզում են՝ թող հիվանդանան, ես համաձայն չեմ, որովհետև իրականում, բնականաբար, չեն ուզում, բայց զսպանակներ չկան կանխելու անառողջ ապրելակերպը։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բյուր, ինձ թվում ա՝ աղքատ խավը նաև գումարը ծախսելու գրագիտության խնդիրներ ունի, ոչ բոլորը, բայց շատերը: Ես ինքս սնունդ առնում եմ էժան սուպերմարկետներից՝  Ալդի, Լիդլ: Ըստ էության որակի առումով տարբերությունչկա առանձնապես,եթե իհարկե Մարքս էնդ Սփենսերից չես առնում, որը սարսափելի թանկ ա իմ գրպանի համար: Բայց ես երբեք սառեցրած բանջարեղեններ չեմ առնում, փակած բաները ուշադիր եմ, որ հնարավորինս առանց կոնսերվատների լինի, ասենք հումուսը տեսա կոնսերվատներով ա, սկսեցի ինքս պատրաստել, մի քիչ թանկ ա ավելի իհարկե: Արդեն շատ գեր մասսայից որոշ ներկայացուցիչներ, չընդհանրացնեմ, կտեսնես՝ սառեցրած պիցցաներ, սառեցրած բանջարեղեն, չիպսի համար կտրտած, սառեցրած կարտոֆիլ, ա առ, նորմալ տար կտրտի,ժարիտդ արա էլի, էլ չեմ ասում աղի ու յուղոտ չոր չիպսերը, որ լիքը մարդ ամեն լանչի հետ առնում ա, չեմ իմանում ինչ, մի երկու շիշ էլ կոլա՝ էն մեծերից: Գրողը տանի, կոլա խի՞ ես առնում: Հյութ չե՞ս կարող քեզ թույլ տալ: Նախ էդ հյութերն էլ սուպերմարկետի մի բան չեն: Ես ջուր կամ թեյ եմ խմում: Կոլա-սփրայթ մենակ սաբվեյում սնվելիս, բայց երբեք տանը ճաշելու համար: Տանը սնվելու համար իտոգում ես ծախսում եմ ամիսը մոտ հարյուր-հարյուր քսան ֆունտ, քարը տրաքի՝ հարյուր հիսուն, բայց չի տրաքում :ԴԴ Իսկ եթե պետք լինի գոտիս ձգել, էստեղ չելենջներ են կազմակերպում ուսանողների համար՝ ասենք տասը ֆունտով մի շաբաթ յոլա գնալ, պրիտոմ նենց ա կազմակերպվում, որ յնաի ռացիոնը պահպանես, մի քիչ խելքս չի կտրում, բայց քսանով ես կարող եմ՝ և բանջարեղեն, և ձու, և բրինձ, և կաթնամթերք: 
> 
> Լուրջ խնդիր կա հասարակությանը կրթելու՝ լիքը ախմախ սննդատեսակներ չառնեն: Բայց արտադրողներին իհարկե պետք ա սպառել: Ես մինչև էս վերջերս մի ամբողջ տարի ամեն առավոտ նախաճաշում էի տարբեր տեսակի սիրիըլսներով՝ կաթի մեջ: Մի ամիս ա դադարեցրել եմ, մի հատ միրգ ու հայդե համալսարան, համալսարանում արդեն բրանչ եմ անում, փոխարենը ավելի շուտ եմ գնում համալսարան, շուտ եմ սկսում աշխատել, մինչև լանչի ժամը ուղեղս լանչին չի սպասում, որովհետև ուտում եմ հենց տեղ եմ հասնում, նորմալ աշխատում եմ, մարսողությունս ավելի կարգավորված ա դառել: Էղա՞վ, որ ավելորդ ծախս էին ինձ համար էդ ապուշ սիրիըլսները: Կամ ուզեցա սնեք, գնում եմ վաֆլի եմ առնում՝ մի ֆունտի կամ մեկ ու երեսունի, կամ պոնչիկ, որ ընդհանրապես պետք չի էլի, մեկ-մեկ խելքի եմ գալիս՝ էդ գումարին կարող եմ եսիմ քանի կիլո գազար առնել, խնձոր առնել, բանան առնել, մեկ-մեկ անում եմ, բայց ոչ միշտ: Էղա՞վ, որ արդյունքում առողջ սնվելը ինձ վրա ավելի էժան կնստեր, քան թե էդ վաֆլիները:


Համաձայն եմ ամբողջին։ Բայց քանի որ սնունդը հիմա համատարած քիմիա է /ես օրգանիկներին էլ թույլ եմ տալիս ինձ կասկածել, որ հարյուր տոկոսանոց օրգանիկ են/, լավագույն և առողջ ընտրությունը պարզապես քիչ թույն ուտելն է։

----------

Շինարար (08.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու նորից կենտրոնանում ես սպեցիֆիկ դեպքերի վրա, որոնք բոլորին հասկանալի է ու հայտնի։ Այստեղ, իմ կարծիքով, քննարկվում էր առողջ մարդկանց գեր-գիրացումը, որը հիմնականում շատակերության հետևանք է։ Այն, որ Հայաստանում այդպիսի գիրացումը, նկատի ունեմ՝ ոչ առողջական խնդիրների պատճառով, չի ողջունվում, նպաստում է, որ կանայք, ի տարբերություն արևմուտքի, հետևեն իրենց արտաքինին և մնան առողջ։ Իսկ արևմտյան ՛՛օքեյացումը՛՛ բերում է նրան, որ մարդիկ պարզապես նախընտրում են չզսպել իրենց և հիվանդանալ գիրությամբ։ Եթե դու ասում ես՝ էլի օքեյա, ուզում են՝ թող հիվանդանան, ես համաձայն չեմ, որովհետև իրականում, բնականաբար, չեն ուզում, բայց զսպանակներ չկան կանխելու անառողջ ապրելակերպը։


Արի ԱՄՆ-ն թողնենք մի կողմ: Էստեղ շատերս ԱՄՆ-ում չենք էլ բնակվում, իրենց շատակերությունն էլ մեր խնդիրը չի: Բայց Հայաստանում էդ «արտաքինին հետևելը» սարսափելի հետևանքների ա բերում: Գիտե՞ս քանի տասնհինգ-տասնվեց տարեկան աղջիկ ա բուժվում անոռեքսիայից: Կարող ես հոգեբուժարաններն ու վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքները ստուգես, որ հավատաս: Դե էլ չասեմ էն զանազան մածունային դիետաները: Շաբաթներով մենակ մածուն ուտելը չիպսեր ու կոկա-կոլայից առողջարար չի: Սա՞ ես համարում առողջ ապրելակերպ: Ի դեպ, ճարպակալումը տղամարդկանց էլ ա սպառնում, բայց հսկայական փորերով հայ տղամարդկանց մասին ոչ ոք չի խոսում:

Իհարկե, ես շատ կուզենայի, որ անառողջ ապրելակերպը կանխվի, բայց դա ԱՄՆ-ի հանրային առողջության խնդիրն ա, ԱՄՆ-ն ոնց որ դրա դեմ բան չի անում: Իսկ ձեռ առնելը խնդրի լուծման ճանապարհ չի:

Դու ասում ես՝ բժշկական դեպքերի մասին չես ասում, բայց երբ Հայաստանում ձեռ են առնում որևէ կնոջ, սպառնում, թե անձնական կյանք չի ունենա (հետևաբար ըստ հայկական սահմանման ոչ մի բանի պիտանի չի էդ կինը), նախապես բժշկական փաստաթղթեր չեն հարցնում:

----------


## LisBeth

> Բա էս գրածս հե՞չ։
> Ուշադիր չեք, աչոններ ։)


հա, էդ մի տողը չէի տեսել։

----------


## LisBeth

Էս կուբիկ մուբիկների մասին ասեմ էլի,  նենց մի հատ տհաճ ու ագրեսիվ պրոպագանդա են անում, որ խիստ շատ էլ ուզես "առողջ" ապրել, մենակ դրանից կհիասթափվես։ Ինձ մեկ մեկ թվում ա ֆուլ մեթալ ջեքեթից են քաղում իրենց լոզունգները։ Ես հլը չեմ տեսել մի հատ չաղ կին, որ ապխտած բուդը դեմը դրած սելֆի անի ու գրի "նու շտո սուչկի, խածիծե վիգլյածեծ կակ յա, օտոռվիծե սվայի պոդծյանուտիյե ժոպի ի նաչնիծէ ժռած վսյո պադրյադ"։ 

 Բացի դրանից, էդ սաղ "առողջ" ապրելակերպը շատ դեպքերում կենտրոնանում ա միայն արտաքինի վրա, ու շատերը էդ կուբիկներն ու հետույքները վաստակելու համար պատրաստ են լիքը անառողջ երևույթների։ Սա չի վերաբեվում էն մարդկանց, որ իրենց համար ընտրություն են կատարել ու իրոք առողջ ապրելակերպ են վարում, ու նպատակը կուբիկները չի։ 

 ու վերջում մի հատ տուշ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ինձ թվում ա՝ աղքատ խավը նաև գումարը ծախսելու գրագիտության խնդիրներ ունի, ոչ բոլորը, բայց շատերը: Ես ինքս սնունդ առնում եմ էժան սուպերմարկետներից՝  Ալդի, Լիդլ: Ըստ էության որակի առումով տարբերությունչկա առանձնապես,եթե իհարկե Մարքս էնդ Սփենսերից չես առնում, որը սարսափելի թանկ ա իմ գրպանի համար: Բայց ես երբեք սառեցրած բանջարեղեններ չեմ առնում, փակած բաները ուշադիր եմ, որ հնարավորինս առանց կոնսերվատների լինի, ասենք հումուսը տեսա կոնսերվատներով ա, սկսեցի ինքս պատրաստել, մի քիչ թանկ ա ավելի իհարկե: Արդեն շատ գեր մասսայից որոշ ներկայացուցիչներ, չընդհանրացնեմ, կտեսնես՝ սառեցրած պիցցաներ, սառեցրած բանջարեղեն, չիպսի համար կտրտած, սառեցրած կարտոֆիլ, ա առ, նորմալ տար կտրտի,ժարիտդ արա էլի, էլ չեմ ասում աղի ու յուղոտ չոր չիպսերը, որ լիքը մարդ ամեն լանչի հետ առնում ա, չեմ իմանում ինչ, մի երկու շիշ էլ կոլա՝ էն մեծերից: Գրողը տանի, կոլա խի՞ ես առնում: Հյութ չե՞ս կարող քեզ թույլ տալ: Նախ էդ հյութերն էլ սուպերմարկետի մի բան չեն: Ես ջուր կամ թեյ եմ խմում: Կոլա-սփրայթ մենակ սաբվեյում սնվելիս, բայց երբեք տանը ճաշելու համար: Տանը սնվելու համար իտոգում ես ծախսում եմ ամիսը մոտ հարյուր-հարյուր քսան ֆունտ, քարը տրաքի՝ հարյուր հիսուն, բայց չի տրաքում :ԴԴ Իսկ եթե պետք լինի գոտիս ձգել, էստեղ չելենջներ են կազմակերպում ուսանողների համար՝ ասենք տասը ֆունտով մի շաբաթ յոլա գնալ, պրիտոմ նենց ա կազմակերպվում, որ յնաի ռացիոնը պահպանես, մի քիչ խելքս չի կտրում, բայց քսանով ես կարող եմ՝ և բանջարեղեն, և ձու, և բրինձ, և կաթնամթերք: 
> 
> Լուրջ խնդիր կա հասարակությանը կրթելու՝ լիքը ախմախ սննդատեսակներ չառնեն: Բայց արտադրողներին իհարկե պետք ա սպառել: Ես մինչև էս վերջերս մի ամբողջ տարի ամեն առավոտ նախաճաշում էի տարբեր տեսակի սիրիըլսներով՝ կաթի մեջ: Մի ամիս ա դադարեցրել եմ, մի հատ միրգ ու հայդե համալսարան, համալսարանում արդեն բրանչ եմ անում, փոխարենը ավելի շուտ եմ գնում համալսարան, շուտ եմ սկսում աշխատել, մինչև լանչի ժամը ուղեղս լանչին չի սպասում, որովհետև ուտում եմ հենց տեղ եմ հասնում, նորմալ աշխատում եմ, մարսողությունս ավելի կարգավորված ա դառել: Էղա՞վ, որ ավելորդ ծախս էին ինձ համար էդ ապուշ սիրիըլսները: Կամ ուզեցա սնեք, գնում եմ վաֆլի եմ առնում՝ մի ֆունտի կամ մեկ ու երեսունի, կամ պոնչիկ, որ ընդհանրապես պետք չի էլի, մեկ-մեկ խելքի եմ գալիս՝ էդ գումարին կարող եմ եսիմ քանի կիլո գազար առնել, խնձոր առնել, բանան առնել, մեկ-մեկ անում եմ, բայց ոչ միշտ: Էղա՞վ, որ արդյունքում առողջ սնվելը ինձ վրա ավելի էժան կնստեր, քան թե էդ վաֆլիները:


Շին, նաև գումար ծախսելու գրագիտությունը: Բայց դու քեզ մի համեմատի ԱՄՆ-ի աղքատ խավի հետ: Դու անկախ քո եկամուտի չափից միջին խավ ես համարվում. կրթություն ունես, PhD ես անում, հեչ որ չէ գոնե ուտելուց առաջ մտածելու ժամանակ ես ունենում, ժամանակ ես ունենում նաև մտածելու, թե որն ա առողջ ապրելակերպ և այլն:

ԱՄՆ-ի էդ ցածր խավը կրթություն չունի, առավոտից իրիկուն մի զիբիլ գործ անելով քարշ ա գալիս, պարբերաբար բժշկական ստուգումներ չի անցնում, խանութում կոլա առնելուց չի մտածում, որ հյութն ավելի լավ ա (ու գուցե հյութի փող էլ չունի), որ թարմ բանջարեղենը պահածոյացվածից լավ ա (գուցե թարմի փող էլ չունի): Դե իրանց պետությունն էլ ոչ մի բան չի անում, որ իրանց լավ լինի, իրանք էլ գնում, Թրամփին են ընտրում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԱՄՆ-ի էդ ցածր խավը կրթություն չունի, առավոտից իրիկուն մի զիբիլ գործ անելով քարշ ա գալիս, պարբերաբար բժշկական ստուգումներ չի անցնում, խանութում կոլա առնելուց չի մտածում, որ հյութն ավելի լավ ա (ու գուցե հյութի փող էլ չունի), որ թարմ բանջարեղենը պահածոյացվածից լավ ա (գուցե թարմի փող էլ չունի): Դե իրանց պետությունն էլ ոչ մի բան չի անում, որ իրանց լավ լինի, իրանք էլ գնում, Թրամփին են ընտրում:


Բյուր, էս ԱՄՆ-ի մասին ա, թե՞ Բանգլադեշի։ Շատ ես ինչ-որ սև գույներով ու ճոռոմոցրած ներկայացնում իրավիճակը։ Ինձ թվում ա ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ ա․ ԱՄՆ-ում խոզի պես լափելու կուլտ ա, շափինգին ու ջիմ գնալուն հավասար։

----------

Mr. Annoying (08.02.2017), Վիշապ (08.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էս ԱՄՆ-ի մասին ա, թե՞ Բանգլադեշի։ Շատ ես ինչ-որ սև գույներով ու ճոռոմոցրած ներկայացնում իրավիճակը։ Ինձ թվում ա ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ ա․ ԱՄՆ-ում խոզի պես լափելու կուլտ ա, շափինգին ու ջիմ գնալուն հավասար։


Տրիբուն ձյա, մեջտեղների նահանգներում նայի, որ ջիմի մասին կյանքում լսած չկան: Թե չէ Կալիֆոռնիաներում լափելուն զուգահեռ ջիմ էլ են գնում, շոփինգ էլ, ամեն ինչ էլ:

----------


## insider



----------


## keyboard

Մի վիճեք, կարևորը հոգու ծծ..., էէէ, դոշերի գեղեցկությունն ա, եթե հոգու բդերն ու դոշերը սիրուն են, մնացածը սիրուն ա ու սիրուն։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տրիբուն ձյա, մեջտեղների նահանգներում նայի, որ ջիմի մասին կյանքում լսած չկան: Թե չէ Կալիֆոռնիաներում *լափելուն* զուգահեռ ջիմ էլ են գնում, շոփինգ էլ, ամեն ինչ էլ:


Ի՜յը  :Angry2:  Ոչ մի հարգանք աշխարհի ամենաարդյունավետ, ամենատաղանդավոր, ամենաաշխատասեր, ամենասպորտային ու ամենաբարի ժողովդրի նկատմամբ:

Մի քիչ աչքիս ֆետիշացնում եք ԱՄՆ խոզի պես լափելը: Աշխարհի ժողովդրի 30%-ը ավել քաշի պրոբլեմ ունի:
Իսկ ատլետների հարաբերական քանակով վայթե ԱՄՆ-ն դոմփում ա եվրոպաներիդ: ՈՒ ընդհանրապես սպորտային տեխնիկայի, միջոցների ու ծրագրերի ապահովման զարգացման կենտրոնը Կալիֆորնիան ա, մարդիկ: 
Fitbit, Strava, Garmin սրանցից որի՞ց եք տեղյակ: 

ՈՒ առհասարակ էս թեման ինչու՞ է մենակ կանանց մարմի մասին, տղամարդկանց մարմնի հետ ամեն ինչ կարգին է՞: Ձեզ դուր ե՞ն գալիս 8 ամսական հղի կնոջ տեսքով տղամարդիկ: Բա իրենց հետևից ինչի՞ ոչ մեկ ռեպլիկներ բաց չի թողում, վախում ե՞ն :Ճ

----------

Արէա (09.02.2017), Շինարար (09.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի՜յը  Ոչ մի հարգանք աշխարհի ամենաարդյունավետ, ամենատաղանդավոր, ամենաաշխատասեր ոու ամենաբարի ժողովդրի նկատմամբ:


Վիշապ ջան, էդ ամենատաղանդավորներն ու ճարպակալածները տարբեր խմբի մարդիկ են, ինքդ էլ գիտես

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## Շինարար

> Ի՜յը  Ոչ մի հարգանք աշխարհի ամենաարդյունավետ, ամենատաղանդավոր, ամենաաշխատասեր, ամենասպորտային ու ամենաբարի ժողովդրի նկատմամբ:
> 
> Մի քիչ աչքիս ֆետիշացնում եք ԱՄՆ խոզի պես լափելը: Աշխարհի ժողովդրի 30%-ը ավել քաշի պրոբլեմ ունի:
> Իսկ ատլետների հարաբերական քանակով վայթե ԱՄՆ-ն դոմփում ա եվրոպաներիդ: ՈՒ ընդհանրապես սպորտային տեխնիկայի, միջոցների ու ծրագրերի ապահովման զարգացման կենտրոնը Կալիֆորնիան ա, մարդիկ: 
> Fitbit, Strava, Garmin սրանցից որի՞ց եք տեղյակ: 
> 
> ՈՒ առհասարակ էս թեման ինչու՞ է մենակ կանանց մարմի մասին, տղամարդկանց մարմնի հետ ամեն ինչ կարգին է՞: Ձեզ դուր ե՞ն գալիս 8 ամսական հղի կնոջ տեսքով տղամարդիկ: Բա իրենց հետևից ինչի՞ ոչ մեկ ռեպլիկներ բաց չի թողում, վախում ե՞ն :Ճ


Փորը իմ մեծագույն սարսափն ա, որ հանկարծ կունենամ: Ես ուրիշների դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, բայց ինքս չեմ ուզում: Ու երկու տարի առաջ երբ կյանքս ավելի նստակյաց դառավ, վտանգը կախվել էր գլխիս, որ ճիլոզ ջանիս վրա էս ա փոր ա դուր գալու: Մենակ ինձ համար էր դա տեսանելի, բայց քունս կորցրել էի: Մի ահավոր մղձավանջ էի ապրում: Ջիմը ինձ փրկեց դրանից, հիմա մի քիչ ավեի քիչ եմ գնում, քան կուզենայի, շաբաթը երկու օր ընդամենը, բայց փոխարենը այլ ֆիզիկական վարժություններ եմ անում նաև՝ պար :ԴԴ, լող՝ միթոմ լող, լիքը քայլել: Ու ասեմ՝ ասենք ոտքերիս համար միշտ էլ հիացական արտահայտություններ լսել եմ, որովհետև մարդիկ հատկապես զարմացել են ճիլոզ ջանիս հետ կոնտրաստից, պատճառը՝ միշտ սիրել եմ քայլել, սարը մագլցել և այլն: Իսկ հիմա արդեն նաև իրանովս եմ ինձ լավ զգում, բայց դեռ փորի մասը ու ուսերը կատարելագործվելու տեղ ունեն իհարկե: 

Ես կողմ եմ, որ մարդը խնամում ա իրան՝ անկախ սեռից, մենակ ինձ վանում ա, երբ խիստ ընգծված խնամված մորուքներ են ունենում, սենց կոչված հիփսթերոտ: Ընկերություն անելս չի գալիս տենց մարդկանց հետ, ինձ միշտ թվում ա՝ ահավոր ձանձրալի մարդիկ կլինեն, բայց մեր մեջ ասած մի երկու նման ընկեր ունեմ, նորմալ էլ մարդիկ են: 

Ծաղրել գերերին չի կարելի իհարկե, բայց առողջ ապրելակերպը, մարզված մարմինը որպես գեղեցկության մոդել, որովհետև դա առողջ ա, պետք ա քարոզել՝ մարզված, ոչ նիհար կամ հաստ, այլ հենց մարզված: Աղջիկների փորի կուբիկներն էլ շատ սիրուն են նայվում՝ ինձ թվում ա, մեկ-մեկ տեսնում ես, նախանձելդ գալիս ա, ասում ես՝ տնաշենի աղջիկը համարյա նենց մարմնի ա հասել, որից ես կուզեի ունենալ :ԴԴ

----------

Արէա (09.02.2017), Հայկօ (09.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի քիչ աչքիս ֆետիշացնում եք ԱՄՆ խոզի պես լափելը: Աշխարհի ժողովդրի 30%-ը ավել քաշի պրոբլեմ ունի:
> Իսկ ատլետների հարաբերական քանակով վայթե ԱՄՆ-ն դոմփում ա եվրոպաներիդ: ՈՒ ընդհանրապես սպորտային տեխնիկայի, միջոցների ու ծրագրերի ապահովման զարգացման կենտրոնը Կալիֆորնիան ա, մարդիկ: 
> Fitbit, Strava, Garmin սրանցից որի՞ց եք տեղյակ: 
> 
> ՈՒ առհասարակ էս թեման ինչու՞ է մենակ կանանց մարմի մասին, տղամարդկանց մարմնի հետ ամեն ինչ կարգին է՞: Ձեզ դուր ե՞ն գալիս 8 ամսական հղի կնոջ տեսքով տղամարդիկ: Բա իրենց հետևից ինչի՞ ոչ մեկ ռեպլիկներ բաց չի թողում, վախում ե՞ն :Ճ


Գրառմանդ շարունակությունը չէի տեսել։ Վիշապ, այ Վիշապ, ԱՄՆ-ն մենակ Կալիֆոռնիան ու Նյու Յորքը չեն: Էս փաստը ձեր Հիլարի Քլինթոնն էլ չի հասկացել, վաբշե ձեր ինտելիգենցիան չի ուզում հասկանա: Այ էդ նահանգներն են, որտեղ էս լափողականությունն ա ու որի գոյությունն ինչ-որ հրաշքով ոչ ոք չի ուզում նկատել: Ես իրական կյանքում չաղ ամերիկացի չեմ տեսել, որտև էն ամերիկացիները, որոնք գալիս-հասնում են էն տեղերը, որտեղ ես եմ, վերոնշյալ նահանգներից չեն: Բայց արի ու տես, որ ԱՄՆ–ի բնակչության մոտ 70 %-չաղ ա, մինչդեռ Եվրոպայում մոտ 30 % ա, ու հաստատ էս թվերը տարբեր կլինեն, եթե հարուստ ու աղքատ պետություններն առանձին նայվեն։ Ասում եմ՝ նույնիսկ Դանիայի պես տեղում, որտեղ սոցիալական խավերի միջև մեծ չի անդունդը, անզեն աչքով նկատելի ա, թե ովքեր են միջին, ովքեր են՝ ցածր խավի ներկայացուցիչներ։ ԱՄՆ-ում էդ անդունդն ավելի մեծ ա, հետևաբար հետևանքներն ավելի նկատելի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ծաղրել գերերին չի կարելի իհարկե, բայց առողջ ապրելակերպը, մարզված մարմինը որպես գեղեցկության մոդել, որովհետև դա առողջ ա, պետք ա քարոզել՝ մարզված, ոչ նիհար կամ հաստ, այլ հենց մարզված: Աղջիկների փորի կուբիկներն էլ շատ սիրուն են նայվում՝ ինձ թվում ա, մեկ-մեկ տեսնում ես, նախանձելդ գալիս ա, ասում ես՝ տնաշենի աղջիկը համարյա նենց մարմնի ա հասել, որից ես կուզեի ունենալ :ԴԴ


Շին ջան, թե առողջությունից ենք խոսում, էդքան սիրուն նայվող կուբիկները հենց կնոջ համար առողջ չի, համենայնդեպս, էն կնոջ, որը երբևէ երեխա ունենալու նպատակ ունի։ Նենց որ հեչ չարժե դա պրոպագանդա անել։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Շին ջան, թե առողջությունից ենք խոսում, էդքան սիրուն նայվող կուբիկները հենց կնոջ համար առողջ չի, համենայնդեպս, էն կնոջ, որը երբևէ երեխա ունենալու նպատակ ունի։ Նենց որ հեչ չարժե դա պրոպագանդա անել։


Ես  որ կուբիկներով կնոջ մեջ առաջին հերթին մարզիկ եմ տեսնում։ Երկրորդ հերթին էլ։

----------

CactuSoul (09.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շին ջան, թե առողջությունից ենք խոսում, էդքան սիրուն նայվող կուբիկները հենց կնոջ համար առողջ չի, համենայնդեպս, էն կնոջ, որը երբևէ երեխա ունենալու նպատակ ունի։ Նենց որ հեչ չարժե դա պրոպագանդա անել։


Բյուր, դու սեքսիստ ես, դու կանանց չես սիրում։

----------


## LisBeth

> Շին ջան, թե առողջությունից ենք խոսում, էդքան սիրուն նայվող կուբիկները հենց կնոջ համար առողջ չի, համենայնդեպս, էն կնոջ, որը երբևէ երեխա ունենալու նպատակ ունի։ Նենց որ հեչ չարժե դա պրոպագանդա անել։


 Որովհետև երբ առողջ պիտակ են կպցնում, ավելի հեշտ ա արտաքինի վերաբերյալ հերթական ստանդարտը սաղցնել։ Հետո գալիս ա կոմերցիան, որպես տենդենցների անբաժան ուղեկից։ Ու քայնե վեսթի նման փուչիկները պրիմիտիվ սիմվոլիզմով վիդեներ են նկարում, ի նկատի ունենալով՝ էդ որ մի ոչխարը չի երազում գիշատիչ դառնալու մասին։ Պտտում են կոմերցիոն անիվը։ լիքը մարդիկ դառնում են "ֆիթնես ինստուկտրներ", զալ են բացում, սկսում են խորհուրդներ տալ, տարատեսակ էներգետիկ խառնուրդներ, մետաբոլիզմը լավացնող դեղեր ու ուժային ծանրաբեռնվածություն, նորմայից ահագին հեռու։ Առողջ սերունդ են մեծացնում։

----------

Mr. Annoying (09.02.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2017), Անվերնագիր (10.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (09.02.2017), Տրիբուն (09.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բյուր, դու սեքսիստ ես, դու կանանց չես սիրում։


ՈՒ ֆաշիստ՝ ամերիկացիներին էլ չի սիրում: Չսիրելս որն ա, զզվում ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Որովհետև երբ առողջ պիտակ են կպցնում, ավելի հեշտ ա արտաքինի վերաբերյալ հերթական ստանդարտը սաղցնել։ Հետո գալիս ա կոմերցիան, որպես տենդենցների անբաժան ուղեկից։ Ու քայնե վեսթի նման փուչիկները պրիմիտիվ սիմվոլիզմով վիդեներ են նկարում, ի նկատի ունենալով՝ էդ որ մի ոչխարը չի երազում գիշատիչ դառնալու մասին։ Պտտում են կոմերցիոն անիվը։ լիքը մարդիկ դառնում են "ֆիթնես ինստուկտրներ", զալ են բացում, սկսում են խորհուրդներ տալ, տարատեսակ էներգետիկ խառնուրդներ, մետաբոլիզմը լավացնող դեղեր ու ուժային ծանրաբեռնվածություն, նորմայից ահագին հեռու։ Առողջ սերունդ են մեծացնում։


Էդ «նորմա»-ն հավայի բան ա: Ռեժիմով լուրջ մարզվող մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը շատ արագ գտնում է իրեն հարմար օպտիմալ վարժություներն ու սննդակարգը: 
ՈՒ ես դիլետանտ ֆիթնես ինստրուկտորներ դեռ չեմ հանդիպել ոչ Հայաստանում, ոչ Նահանգներում: Ինձ ցույց տվեք նորմայից ահագին հեռու գնացած գերծանրաբեռնված կնոջ, որ դրա պատճառով հղիության հետ պրոբլեմներ ա ունեցել: Ասենք կարող ա մի երկու դեպք լինի սաղ Հայատանում վերջին 10 տարվա մեջ: 
Նվազ, թույլ մկանների ու անբավարար մարզավիճակի պատճառով վիժումներ ու հղիության պորբլեմներ՝ ինչքան ուզես: 
Մարդիկ գնում յախու են դնում որ մեջքի մկանները մի քիչ ձգվեն առանց հասկանալու թե ինչ ա անում էդ յախուն :Ճ 
Ընդհամենը մարզվել ա պետք հեքիմների ու տերտերների մոտ հավայի գնալու փոխարեն: 

Օրինակ էս աղջկա վիդեոներից ահագին բան եմ սովորել, օգտակար ու պրակտիկ.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ «նորմա»-ն հավայի բան ա: Ռեժիմով լուրջ մարզվող մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը շատ արագ գտնում է իրեն հարմար օպտիմալ վարժություներն ու սննդակարգը: 
> ՈՒ ես դիլետանտ ֆիթնես ինստրուկտորներ դեռ չեմ հանդիպել ոչ Հայաստանում, ոչ Նահանգներում: Ինձ ցույց տվեք նորմայից ահագին հեռու գնացած գերծանրաբեռնված կնոջ, որ դրա պատճառով հղիության հետ պրոբլեմներ ա ունեցել: Ասենք կարող ա մի երկու դեպք լինի սաղ Հայատանում վերջին 10 տարվա մեջ: 
> Նվազ, թույլ մկանների ու անբավարար մարզավիճակի պատճառով վիժումներ ու հղիության պորբլեմներ՝ ինչքան ուզես: 
> Մարդիկ գնում յախու են դնում որ մեջքի մկանները մի քիչ ձգվեն առանց հասկանալու թե ինչ ա անում էդ յախուն :Ճ 
> Ընդհամենը մարզվել ա պետք հեքիմների ու տերտերների մոտ հավայի գնալու փոխարեն: 
> 
> Օրինակ էս աղջկա վիդեոներից ահագին բան եմ սովորել, օգտակար ու պրակտիկ.


Խոսքը կուբիկներ ունենալու աստիճանի մարզվածության մասին ա:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## Հայկօ

> Խոսքը կուբիկներ ունենալու աստիճանի մարզվածության մասին ա:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


Ավելորդ ճարպ չունենաս, մեկումեջ էլ թեթև-մեթև պռես անես, կուբիկները արդեն կսկսեն երևալ: Խոսքը բոդիբիլդերական արհավիրքների մասին չի:

----------

Mr. Annoying (10.02.2017), Արէա (10.02.2017), Շինարար (10.02.2017), Տրիբուն (10.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ավելորդ ճարպ չունենաս, մեկումեջ էլ թեթև-մեթև պռես անես, կուբիկները արդեն կսկսեն երևալ: Խոսքը բոդիբիլդերական արհավիրքների մասին չի:


Տղամարդկանց դեպքում: Կանայք ուրիշ անատոմիա ունեն, ավելի լուրջ շարզումներ են պետք, որ կուբիկներն էրևան:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

LisBeth (10.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Գենետիկորեն բարձր մետաբոլիզմ ունեցողները, և/կամ իդեալական հորմոնալ բալանս ունեցողները, և/կամ անդարդ մարդիկ (:Ճ), և/կամ ջահելները կուբիկներ ավելի հեշտ կստանան:
Փորի կուբիկների առկայությունը երևելի ուժի ու մարզվածության մասին ապացույց չի, ընդհամենը խոսում է փորի հատվածում ճարպերի գրեթե բացակայության մասին (կարելի է սոված քարշ գալ Սահարա Անապատով պրես անելու փոխարեն):
Էս հարցով Բյուրը ճիշտ ա, կանայք նորմայով տղամարդկանցից 10% ավելի շատ ճարպ պիտի ունենան, հետևաբար մի քիչ ավելի դժվար կլի, բայց լինող ա :Ճ
Իմիջայլոց, պրեսը փորի ճարպը մաշելու հարցում հեչ էֆեկտիվ չի, միավոր ժամանակում պրես անելով շատ ավելի քիչ կալորիաներ են ծախսվում, քան ասենք ծանրաձողով ձգումներ/պրկումներ անելով կամ պարան թռնելով:
Բայց կուբիկները նպատակ սարքելը ինձ էլ է հավայի բան թվում: Ավելի լավ է տուտուզի վրա կենտրոնանալ :Ճ

----------

Հայկօ (10.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վիդեո պատասխան կնոջ մարմինը քննադատողների համար

----------

Նաիրուհի (12.08.2017)

----------


## ivy

Ուրիշ հարմար թեմա չգտա...

Մի բան խոստովանեմ, համ էլ հետաքրքիր է՝ էլ ով կա իմ օրին:

Անկեղծ ասած, ինձ փարթամ բարեմասնություններով ու անգամ լավ լիքոտ կանայք (իհարկե սահմաններն անցած ճարպակալման մասին չի խոսքը) շատ գրավիչ են թվում, իսկ կարգին նիհարները՝ ընդհակառակը, սեռական իմաստով լրիվ անգրավիչ ու անհրապույր: Բայց ինքս իմ դեպքում (հա, ես էլ եմ իգական սեռի) ճիշտ հակառակն է. որ մի գրամ ավելանում եմ, սիրտս կանգնում է, ու ընդհանրապես ամբողջ կյանքս երազել եմ չորուկ «տախտակ» լինել՝ առանց որևէ կլորիկության: Վերջերս էլ ֆիտնեսից դուրս չեմ գալիս, մինչև գոնե ինչ-որ ձևով իմ ուզած չափանիշներին հասնեմ:
Զարմանալի է, որ էն, ինչ ինձ ուրիշ կանանց մոտ շատ գրավում է, ինքս ինձ համար սարսափելի մի բան է թվում:
Էլի մարդ կա՞ նույն վիճակում:

----------

CactuSoul (14.07.2018), Freeman (12.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (12.07.2018), Գաղթական (12.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուրիշ հարմար թեմա չգտա...
> 
> Մի բան խոստովանեմ, համ էլ հետաքրքիր է՝ էլ ով կա իմ օրին:
> 
> Անկեղծ ասած, ինձ փարթամ բարեմասնություններով ու անգամ լավ լիքոտ կանայք (իհարկե սահմաններն անցած ճարպակալման մասին չի խոսքը) շատ գրավիչ են թվում, իսկ կարգին նիհարները՝ ընդհակառակը, սեռական իմաստով լրիվ անգրավիչ ու անհրապույր: Բայց ինքս իմ դեպքում (հա, ես էլ եմ իգական սեռի) ճիշտ հակառակն է. որ մի գրամ ավելանում եմ, սիրտս կանգնում է, ու ընդհանրապես ամբողջ կյանքս երազել եմ չորուկ «տախտակ» լինել՝ առանց որևէ կլորիկության: Վերջերս էլ ֆիտնեսից դուրս չեմ գալիս, մինչև գոնե ինչ-որ ձևով իմ ուզած չափանիշներին հասնեմ:
> Զարմանալի է, որ էն, ինչ ինձ ուրիշ կանանց մոտ շատ գրավում է, ինքս ինձ համար սարսափելի մի բան է թվում:
> Էլի մարդ կա՞ նույն վիճակում:


Քո օրին եմ էն առումով, որ ես էլ եմ բարեմասնություններով կանանց հավանում, բայց ինքս իմ բարեմասնություններից շատ էլ գոհ եմ մինչև որոշակի սահմանը։  :LOL:

----------

ivy (12.07.2018), LisBeth (12.07.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

Սենց ասեմ, էդքան կարևոր չի պրապորցիաները, ու ստեղ սեռական բաժանում չդնեմ էլի, ներեցեք, կարող ա թեմայից դուրս ա, բայց կարևորը որ մարդը իր մարմնի հետ խնդիրներ չունենա, լինի ազատ ու ներդաշնակ։ Մարդկանց չեմ առանձնացնում ըստ մարմնի չափերի, էս ա ասածս։ Կան իհարկե բաներ, որ ես ինքս ինձ վրա տանել չէի կարողանա, բայց գրավիչ եմ համարում այլ կանանց ու ինչու չէ նաև տղամարդկանց մոտ։ 
 Սեռական իմաստով գրավիչ լինելը մենակ մարմով չափելը ինձ համար չի։ Դա պետք ա մի կոմպլեքս լինի։

 Միակ բանը, որ ինձ համար կարևոր ա մեջքն ա, ու դեռ տենց մարդ չեմ հանդիպել, որ դրանից չունենա  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (14.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (12.07.2018)

----------


## Interdenominational

Մեր մեջ ասած՝ միայն 30-ից հետո սկսեցի զգալ, որ... աղջիկների (ու կանանց) հմայքը ուղղակիորեն ու գիտակցաբար կախված չեն (ու, կներեք, կապված չեն) իրենց գենետիկայից, ժառանգությունից: Մարմինը եզակի դեպքերում է պրեզենտացվում, ներկայացվում անձնական "ճիշտ մարկետինգի" հաշվին: Ու աչք շոյող, ընդգծվող կորությունները, որոնք այնպես  հարգի են կովկասյան բռնկուն, չտես մենթալիտետում որպես կատարյալ կոմպոզիցիա՝ իրականում, գործականում ՈՉ ՄԻ էական նշանակություն չունեն... եթե միայն՝ օնանիզմի կատարելությունը յուրացրած անձանց համար: 
Ըստ իս՝ սա ինչ-որ ենթագիտակցական ու որոշիչ ազդակ է՝ "իմն է, կամ՝ իմը չէ"... 
Հավատացեք, մարմնով, կազմվածքով բնորոշելու ԿՆՈՋԸ... առնավազն՝ վարկաբեկում է:

----------

Գաղթական (12.07.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Դ(թ)ում չեղավ՝ ես ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ...

----------


## LisBeth

> Դ(թ)ում չեղավ՝ ես ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ...


 Դդումը մարմնի կառուցվածքի՞ն ա վերաբերվում, թե գլխի պարունակությա՞նը

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դդումը մարմնի կառուցվածքի՞ն ա վերաբերվում, թե գլխի պարունակությա՞նը


Գլխին... մարմինն ի՞նչ պտի լինի...

----------


## LisBeth

> Գլխին... մարմինն ի՞նչ պտի լինի...


 դե եսիմ, ասի ճշտեմ․․ կարող ա ալեգորիա էր, քանի որ ստեղ մարմինն էր քննարկվում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դե եսիմ, ասի ճշտեմ․․ կարող ա ալեգորիա էր, քանի որ ստեղ մարմինն էր քննարկվում


Գլուխը մարմնի մաս ա... կարևոր ու շատ սեքսի

----------

CactuSoul (14.07.2018), LisBeth (12.07.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

> Գլուխը մարմնի մաս ա... կարևոր ու շատ սեքսի


 Իհարկե  :Love:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ուրիշ հարմար թեմա չգտա...
> 
> Մի բան խոստովանեմ, համ էլ հետաքրքիր է՝ էլ ով կա իմ օրին:
> 
> Անկեղծ ասած, ինձ փարթամ բարեմասնություններով ու անգամ լավ լիքոտ կանայք (իհարկե սահմաններն անցած ճարպակալման մասին չի խոսքը) շատ գրավիչ են թվում, իսկ կարգին նիհարները՝ ընդհակառակը, սեռական իմաստով լրիվ անգրավիչ ու անհրապույր: Բայց ինքս իմ դեպքում (հա, ես էլ եմ իգական սեռի) ճիշտ հակառակն է. որ մի գրամ ավելանում եմ, սիրտս կանգնում է, ու ընդհանրապես ամբողջ կյանքս երազել եմ չորուկ «տախտակ» լինել՝ առանց որևէ կլորիկության: Վերջերս էլ ֆիտնեսից դուրս չեմ գալիս, մինչև գոնե ինչ-որ ձևով իմ ուզած չափանիշներին հասնեմ:
> Զարմանալի է, որ էն, ինչ ինձ ուրիշ կանանց մոտ շատ գրավում է, ինքս ինձ համար սարսափելի մի բան է թվում:
> Էլի մարդ կա՞ նույն վիճակում:


Կարծեմ էդպիսի հոգեբանությունն աշխատում է գիրանալու հակում ունեցող կանանց մոտ /չնայած համարյա բոլոր կանայք էլ դրա հակումն ունեն, վերջին հաշվով, նույնիսկ ամենատախտակյա նիհարություն ունեցողները/։
Նշածդ չորուկ "տախտակ" լինելն հավանաբար ապահովության էն զգացումն է առաջացնում, որ այդպես գիրության որոշակի թույլատրելի սահմանից ահագին հեռու ես ու կարելի է արխային ուտել  :Jpit: 
Մյուս կողմից էլ իհարկե ֆիզիկական թեթևության զգացողությունն է, որին ուզում ես հասնել ու պահպանել։

----------


## ivy

> Կարծեմ էդպիսի հոգեբանությունն աշխատում է գիրանալու հակում ունեցող կանանց մոտ /չնայած համարյա բոլոր կանայք էլ դրա հակումն ունեն, վերջին հաշվով, նույնիսկ ամենատախտակյա նիհարություն ունեցողները/։
> Նշածդ չորուկ "տախտակ" լինելն հավանաբար ապահովության էն զգացումն է առաջացնում, որ այդպես գիրության որոշակի թույլատրելի սահմանից ահագին հեռու ես ու կարելի է արխային ուտել 
> Մյուս կողմից էլ իհարկե ֆիզիկական թեթևության զգացողությունն է, որին ուզում ես հասնել ու պահպանել։


Հմմ... Ինձ թվում էր, ես ուրիշ բանի մասին էի գրել։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հմմ... Ինձ թվում էր, ես ուրիշ բանի մասին էի գրել։


Հը՞։ Հարցը նրանում չէ՞ր, թե ինչու քեզ ուրիշների մոտ դուր է գալիս լիքոտությունը, իսկ նիհարներին չես համարում սեքսի ու գրավիչ, բայց ինքդ ձգտում ես նիհար լինել։

----------


## ivy

> Հը՞։ Հարցը նրանում չէ՞ր, թե ինչու քեզ ուրիշների մոտ դուր է գալիս լիքոտությունը, իսկ նիհարներին չես համարում սեքսի ու գրավիչ, բայց ինքդ ձգտում ես նիհար լինել։


Հարցը միայն էն էր, թե էլ ով կա ինձ նման ։)
Որ հա, ուրիշների դեպքում հավանում եմ էն, ինչ իմ դեպքում հեչ չէի ուզենա։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հարցը միայն էն էր, թե էլ ով կա ինձ նման ։)


Այսինքն, ակնկալվում էր մենակ "ես" կամ "Մարգուշին գիտեմ էդպիսին" պատասխան ու վե՞րջ։

----------


## ivy

> Այսինքն, ակնկալվում էր մենակ "ես" կամ "Մարգուշին գիտեմ էդպիսին" պատասխան ու վե՞րջ։


Ես ոչ մեկից իմ հետ կապված որևէ բացատրություն չեմ ակնկալել։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես ոչ մեկից իմ հետ կապված որևէ բացատրություն չեմ ակնկալել։


Իմ պատասխանը քեզ հետ չէր կապված կոնկրետ, այլ նշել էի, որ նման երևույթ այսպիսի բացատրություն է ունենում։ Ինձ թվաց՝ երևույթն էր դրվել քննարկման ու կարծիքների փոխանակման։
Բայց եթե ընդամենը պետք էր իմանալ՝ էլ ով կա քեզնից բացի, եթե poll բացվեր, կհասկացվեր, որ միայն էդ հարցի պատասխանն ա ակնկալվում։

----------


## ivy

> Իմ պատասխանը քեզ հետ չէր կապված կոնկրետ, այլ նշել էի, որ նման երևույթ այսպիսի բացատրություն է ունենում։ Ինձ թվաց՝ երևույթն էր դրվել քննարկման ու կարծիքների փոխանակման։
> Բայց եթե ընդամենը պետք էր իմանալ՝ էլ ով կա քեզնից բացի, եթե poll բացվեր, կհասկացվեր, որ միայն էդ հարցի պատասխանն ա ակնկալվում։


Պատասխանել ես իմ գրածին` (դու) "ես" օժանդակ բայեր օգտագործելով, բայց դե որ ասում ես` պատասխանդ ինձ հետ կապված չի, ուրեմն էդպես էլ կա։
Ու նորից, հարցը միայն կոնտրաստն էր, և ոչ թե էն, թե ինչի է ինչ-որ մեկը ձգտում չորուկ լինել։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Պատասխանել ես իմ գրածին` (դու) "ես" օժանդակ բայեր օգտագործելով, բայց դե որ ասում ես` պատասխանդ ինձ հետ կապված չի, ուրեմն էդպես էլ կա։
> Ու նորից, հարցը միայն կոնտրաստն էր, և ոչ թե էն, թե ինչի է ինչ-որ մեկը ձգտում չորուկ լինել։


Սա իմ գրածն էր․




> Կարծեմ էդպիսի հոգեբանությունն աշխատում է գիրանալու հակում ունեցող կանանց մոտ /չնայած համարյա բոլոր կանայք էլ դրա հակումն ունեն, վերջին հաշվով, նույնիսկ ամենատախտակյա նիհարություն ունեցողները/։
> Նշածդ չորուկ "տախտակ" լինելն հավանաբար ապահովության էն զգացումն է առաջացնում, որ այդպես գիրության որոշակի թույլատրելի սահմանից ահագին *հեռու ես* ու կարելի է արխային ուտել 
> Մյուս կողմից էլ իհարկե ֆիզիկական թեթևության զգացողությունն է, որին ուզում ես հասնել ու պահպանել։


Եթե թավով նշածս մասն է քեզ հուշել, որ գրածս կոնկրետ քեզ է վերաբերվում, ապա դա ընդամենը ընդհանուր արտահայտման իմաստով է գործածվել՝ "առհասարակ մարդ" իմաստով։ Ինձ թվում էր՝ դա ակնհայտ էր։
Բայց եթե "դու" ձևով ես հասկացել, ապա նորից եմ ասում՝ հաստատ կոնկրետ քեզ նկատի չեմ ունեցել, ավելին՝ ինձ եմ նկատի ունեցել ու նմանատիպ բացատրություններ, որ լսել եմ ուրիշներից։ Թե չէ քո անձի հետ կապված բացատրություններ տալու ոչ ցանկություն ունեմ, ոչ իրավունք, ոչ էլ իմաստ եմ գտնում նման բանով զբաղվելու մեջ։

Իսկ հարցիդ կոնկրետացմանը, եթե իմ դեպքը հետաքրքիր է, չէ, ես էդպիսի կոնտրաստային մոտեցում չունեմ, ինձ դուր է գալիս, երբ կինը ոչ լիքոտ է ու ինքս էլ ձգտում եմ լինել էդպիսին։

----------


## Quyr Qery

Հիմա անտանելի ուժեղ պրոպոգանդա է գնում պլաստիկ վիրահատությունների հետ կապված: Ո՛չ նիհար, ո՛չ գեր, ո՛ր մազոտ, ո՛չ կուբիկավոր, այլ հենց դեմք՝ պլաստիկա: Էսօր ես չեմ ճանաչում աղջկա ով ուզում է գեղեցիկ երևալ ու փող չի հավաքում պլաստիկ վիրահատության համար: Չունեմ շրջապատումս աղջիկ, ով գոնե քիթ չի վիրահատել:
Մեծ մասը գնում են մարզասրահ ոչ առողջ ապրելակերպի, այլ զուտ գեղեցիկ լինելու համար (էլի թույն ա, ես էլ), բայց դրանից զատ անպայման փոխում են ամեն հնարավոր բան դեմքի վրա՝ շուրթեր, այտոսկրերը, քիթը մի քանի անգամ, ատամները, մազերը, թարթիչները, մի խոսքով ամեն հնարավոր բան ու մի քանի անգամ:  
Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ՝ ինչքանո՞վ է դա դուր գալիս դիմացինին:

----------

Շինարար (25.12.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Հիմա անտանելի ուժեղ պրոպոգանդա է գնում պլաստիկ վիրահատությունների հետ կապված: Ո՛չ նիհար, ո՛չ գեր, ո՛ր մազոտ, ո՛չ կուբիկավոր, այլ հենց դեմք՝ պլաստիկա: Էսօր ես չեմ ճանաչում աղջկա ով ուզում է գեղեցիկ երևալ ու փող չի հավաքում պլաստիկ վիրահատության համար: Չունեմ շրջապատումս աղջիկ, ով գոնե քիթ չի վիրահատել:
> Մեծ մասը գնում են մարզասրահ ոչ առողջ ապրելակերպի, այլ զուտ գեղեցիկ լինելու համար (էլի թույն ա, ես էլ), բայց դրանից զատ անպայման փոխում են ամեն հնարավոր բան դեմքի վրա՝ շուրթեր, այտոսկրերը, քիթը մի քանի անգամ, ատամները, մազերը, թարթիչները, մի խոսքով ամեն հնարավոր բան ու մի քանի անգամ:  
> Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ՝ ինչքանո՞վ է դա դուր գալիս դիմացինին:


Սրա մասին մի անգամ կարծեմ գրել եմ չգիտեմ որ թեմայում, որ Երևանում կանանցից շատերը ոնց որ նույն բժշկի ձեռքն ընկած լինեն՝ իրենց միանման սարքած քթեր-շուրթեր-այտոսկրերով, դրան էլ գումարած՝ դաջած հոնքերը, աճեցրած թարթրիչներն ու մեծացրած ատամները, վրայից էլ ՝ մի տոննա շպար։ 
Եթե իրենց լավ են զգում, որ մեկը մյուսից չեն տարբերվում, ու էդ է իրենց համար գեղեցիկը, թող անեն, ում ինչ գործն է։ Ինձ դուր չի գալիս, նույնիսկ տեղ-տեղ վախենալու է թվում, բայց դե ինձ ինչ, կարևորրը՝ անողներն իրենց լավ զգան սեփական մաշկի մեջ։

----------

Varzor (26.12.2019), Շինարար (25.12.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Էսօր ես չեմ ճանաչում աղջկա ով ուզում է գեղեցիկ երևալ ու փող չի հավաքում պլաստիկ վիրահատության համար: Չունեմ շրջապատումս աղջիկ, ով գոնե քիթ չի վիրահատել:


Էս ի՜նչ շրջապատ ես ընկել:  :Shok:  Իմ շրջապատում նման ցանկություններ ունեցողներ չկան: Քիթ վիրահատածներ կան, չնայած էլի շատ չեն, ու մոտավորապես դեպքերի կեսում վիրահատությունն արդարացված է եղել:
Էն աղջիկները, ում հետ ես եմ շփվում, նույնիսկ շրթներկ չեն քսում, ուր մնաց պլաստիկ վիրահատություններ անեն:  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (26.12.2019), Հայկօ (25.12.2019), Շինարար (25.12.2019), Ուլուանա (25.12.2019)

----------


## ivy

Մի հաղորդում էի նայում կանացի սեռականության ու սեռական խնդիրների թեմայով, ու զարմանալի էր տեսնել, թե ինչքան կանայք կան, որ իրենց մարմինը չեն ճանաչում, և դրա հետևանքով խնդիրներ ունեն ինտիմ ոլորտում։ Խոսքը հասուն կանանց մասին է՝ որոշակի սեռական փորձով։
Խորհրդատվական աշխատանքի ընթացքում կլիենտներս հազվադեպ են սեռական խնդիրներ ջրի երես հանում, պատանեկության տարիներից հետո էլ գնալով քչանում են ընկերների հետ նման թեմաների քննարկումները (դե չհաշված զուգընկերներին), ու էսպիսի հաղորդումներից ես մեկ էլ իմանում, որ լիքը կանայք իրենց մարմինը սեռական իմաստով չեն ճանաչում։ Իհարկե տարբեր պատճառներ կարող են լինել դրա հետևում, բայց միևնույն է, սեփական մարմինն ուսումնասիրած ու ճանաչած լինենն ինձ էնքան բնական է թվում։ 
Շատերն ակնկալում են, որ զուգընկերը կօգնի իրենց էդ գործում, իսկ դե զուգընկերն էլ, ոչ մի ազդակ չստանալով, հաճախ ուղղակի հետևում է իր սեփական պատկերացումներին, որոնք հնարավոր է՝ լրիվ սխալ կողմ են գնում։ Դե ոնց բացատրես զուգընկերոջդ, թե ինչ ես ուզում, երբ ինքդ էլ չգիտես։ Էդպիսի զույգերը կանգնում են «սեռական անհամապատասխանության» խնդրի առաջ, երբ իրականում խնդիրը ինքնաճանաչողության ու հաղորդակցման մեջ է։
Հետաքրքիր էր տեսնել, որ նման զույգերի հետ աշխատանքը հաճախ կենտրոնացած է կնոջ կողմից սեփական մարմնի ճանաչողության վրա:

Մեկ էլ մի թեմա էր ուշագրավ (սա իհարկե զարմանալի չէր, շատերս էլ գիտենք դրա մասին), թե ինչքան կանայք կան, որ իրենց մարմինը չեն կարող ընդունել էնպիսին, ինչպիսին կա․ կենտրոնացած են թերությունների վրա (կամ էն, ինչ իրենք են թերություն համարում), ու դրա պատճառով հանվելն անգամ մեծ խնդիր է դառնում, ուր մնաց՝ շարունակությունը։
Մի լեզբի զույգ էր հաղորդմանը մասնակցում․ կանանցից մեկը ֆիզիկապես շատ մոտ էր «գեղեցկության թելադրված նորմերին», բայց խնդիրներ ուներ սեփական մարմինն ընկալելու և ընդունելու հարցում, էն որ կողքից ընդհանրապես չես կարող հասկանալ, թե էս աղջիկն ինչ ունի բողոքելու։ Բայց ինքն էն կարգի էր իր մարմնից դժգոհ ու ինքն իր մեջ փակված, որ նույնիսկ բոլոր պարամետրերին համապատասխան լինելով, իմ ընկալմամբ, շատ քիչ սեռական գրավչություն ուներ՝ համեմատած իր զուգընկերուհու հետ, որը մարմնի կառուցվածքով «ստանդարտներից» ավելի դուրս էր, բայց լիքը սեռական էներգիա էր ճառագում, որովհետև շատ ավելի ինքնավստահ էր իր արտաքին տեսքի ու մարմնի հարցում։
Ընդհանրապես, սա հաճախ եմ նկատել, որ էն կանայք, ովքեր իրենց լավ են զգում սեփական մարմնի մեջ, շատ գրավիչ են՝ անկախ մարմնի պարամետրերից։ Մարմնի ու արտաքին տեսքի հետ կապված ինքնավստահությունը շատ սեքսի է, ինչ կառուցվածքի էլ մարդ լինի։
Ու էս իմաստով, body positivity-ն մարմնի, ու հատկապես՝ կնոջ մարմնի կոնտեքստում ամենակարևոր թեմաներից մեկն է (թեկուզ և առաջ էդ կարծիքին չէի)։
Ուզեցի գրել սրա մասին։

----------

boooooooom (18.12.2021), Աթեիստ (18.12.2021), Նաիրուհի (21.12.2021)

----------

